# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  *السليقة اللغوية*

## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*فادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين* فجاء العذاب مؤكدا باللام *فلبئس* لأن العذاب هنا خاص بمن ضل وأضل غيره فجاء عقابهم  مضاعفا مؤكدا باللام ،بينما يقول تعالى:*قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين* فلم يأت باللام لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي فقال *فبئس* لأن السياق اللغوي لا يقتضيها لأن الخطاب هنا لعامة الكفار .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قوله تعالى:* فأماته الله مئة عام* حيث لا يتعلق الظرف بأماته مع بقائه على معناه الوضعي لأن الإماتة سلب للحياة لا تمتد ،والصواب أن يتعلق الظرف بالفعل أماته بعد تضمينه معنى ألبثه ، فكأنه قيل :ألبثه الله بالموت مئة عام ، فالظرف يتعلق بالفعل على المعنى العارض له بالتضمين ويصير هذا التعلق بمنزلته في قوله تعالى:*قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم قال بل لبثت مئة عام *. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول العرب:لم أكتبْ الدرسَ 
ويقولــون: لم أكتبُ الدرسَ
ويقولــون: لم أكتبَ الدرسَ
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،وهناك منزلة معنى بين *لم* التي تفيد نفي الفعل وبين علامة المنزلة والمكانة للفعل المجزوم وهي*السكون* التي تعني عدم الفعل في الحاضر ، ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب وذلك كقوله تعالى :*لم يلدْ ولم يولدْ* أما التركيب الثاني فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح لأنهم لم يستخدموا علامة المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل، قال الشاعر العربي:لولا فوارسُ من نُعم وأُسرَتُهُم //يومَ الصُّليفاء لم يوفون بالجارحيث رفع الفعل المضارع بعد *لم* ، وحُّقه الجزم ،فانتقل التركيب من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن إلى مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ، بسبب التهاون في علامة المنزلة والمكانة بين أجزاء التركيب ، والتركيب الثالث كذلك من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح لأنهم لم يستخدموا علامة المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل كقراءة بعضهم :*ألم نشرحَ لك صدرك *وكقول الشاعر:في أيِّ يوميَّ من الموت أفر//أيوم لم يُقدرَ أم يوم قدِرحيث نصب الفعل المضارع بعد* لم* ووجهه الجزم ، مما أدى إلى انخفاض منسوب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب وإلى انخفاض مستوى التركيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،*وباختصار:الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:* 
*يقول العـــــرب:إن زيدا يقــوم*
*ويقولـــــــون:  ن زيدا ليقـوم*
*ويقولـــــــون:  ن زيدا ما يقوم*
*ولا يقولـــــون:إن زيدا لما يقـوم* 
*التراكيب الثلاثة الأولى جائزة وهي من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن،أما التركيب الرابع فمرفوض بسبب التعارض بين نفي الفعل وتأكيده الذي يحدث اللبس،إذ كيف تؤكد حدوث فعل لا يحدث .* 
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قوله تعالى:* من كان عدوا لله وملائكته ورسله وجبريل وميكال فإن الله عدو للكافرين *فقد خص جبريل وميكال - عليهما السلام - بالذكر مع أن لفظ الملائكة يعمهما وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية تشريفا لهما ، مثلما قال تعالى :*فيهما فاكهة ونخل ورمان *فأعاد ذكر النخل والرمان بحسب الأهمية المعنوية مع أن ذكر الفاكهة يضمها تشريفا لهما ، ولأن الآية الكريمة نزلت بسببهما فذكرهما واجب ، كما قدم جبريل على ميكال - عليهما السلام- بالأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف لأن جبريل –عليه السلام - صاحب العلم والوحي وميكال -عليه السلام – صاحب الأرزاق، وصاحب الحاجات العقلية والنفسية مقدم على صاحب الحاجات المادية ،ثم قال تعالى:* فإن الله عدو للكافرين* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، ولم يقل :* فإن الله عدو له* لإفادة العموم ولبيان أن هذا الصنف من الكافرين ،مثلما قال تعالى: إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا*بدلا من *لا نضيع أجرهم*وقال تعالى:*والذين يمسكون بالكتاب وأقاموا الصلاة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين*بدلا من *أجرهم* .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج  المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية، والإنسان يتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول العرب: التقى زيد مع عمرو
ويقولــون: التقى زيد بـعمرو
ويقولــون: التقى زيد عمـرا
التركيب الأول فيه معنى المواجهة والاستقبال  ، أي: التقاه مواجهة أو وجها لوجه ، كما نقول :التقى الجيشان، أي: تواجه الجيش مع الجيش ،وفيه معنى الصحبة أو الاصطحاب والاجتماع  بسبب وجود *مع* التي تفيد الصحبة او الاصطحاب ، فكل من زيد وعمرو ملاق وملاقى ، فهو فاعل ومفعول به من جهة المعنى ،فكل منهما لاقى صاحبه ولاقاه صاحبه ،أما التركيب الثاني ففيه معنى المحاذاة والملابسة والإلصاق بسبب وجود الباء التي تفيد الملابسة والإلصاق  ، أي: التقيت زيدا محاذيا له ،كما تقول: مررت بزيد ،أي: لاصق مروري مرور زيد ،أما التركيب الثالث ففيه معنى المصادفة ، ومعناه لقي زيد عمرا ،كأن يكون غائبا أو مفقودا ، بغض النظر عن شكل الالتقاء ، فلكل تركيب المعنى الخاص به .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب: أذهبت زيدا  
ويقولــون: ذهبت بزيد 
التعدية بالهمزة في التركيب الأول فيها معنى الإزالة ، أما التعدية في التركيب الثاني فتعني الأخذ والاستصحاب ، قال تعالى:* فلما ذهبوا به * وقال تعالى:* ذهب الله بنورهم * ومثلهما :* أخرجته * و*خرجت به * و:أدخلته*و* دخلت به * الأول يعني : جعلته يدخل ويخرج ، أما الثاني فيعني الأخذ والاستصحاب ، والدخول والخروج معه  .  
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمايز مستوى إعراب التراكيبتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمايز مستوى إعراب التراكيب كما هو الحال في قول العرب :*موسى أكرمه* فالأرجح في موسى أن يكون مفعولا به لفعل محذوف يفسره المذكور بعده لأن وقوع الجملة الإنشائية ومنها الطلبية خبرا قليل ، ولا توجد منزلة معنى بين المبتدأ والخبر الطلبي ، والمرجوح هو أن يكون مبتدأ ، وعلى هذا فقولنا : زيدا أكرمه أقوى وأرجح من قولنا :زيد أكرمه ، ومثل ذلك :زيد لا يذهبْ ، و زيد ليقم ،الفاعلية فيهما أقوى وأرجح من الابتداء لأن وقوع الخبر جملة طلبية قليل ،ومنزلة المعنى بين المبتدأ والخبر ليست على أشدها ولا على الوجه الصحيح ،وإذا أردنا أن تكون الجملة الإنشائية خبرا قدرنا *مقول فيه *كي يستقيم التركيب ،فنقول: زيد مقول فيه هل جاءك ، وزيد مقول فيه يا أعدل الناس ،وزيد مقول فيه اضربه ، وزيد مقول فيه ليقم ، وهكذا تكون منزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> أما التركيب الثاني فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح لأنهم لم يستخدموا علامة المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل، قال الشاعر العربي:لولا فوارسُ من نُعم وأُسرَتُهُم //يومَ الصُّليفاء لم يوفون بالجارحيث رفع الفعل المضارع بعد *لم* ، وحُّقه الجزم ،فانتقل التركيب من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن إلى مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ، بسبب التهاون في علامة المنزلة والمكانة بين أجزاء التركيب ، والتركيب الثالث كذلك من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح لأنهم لم يستخدموا علامة المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل كقراءة بعضهم :*ألم نشرحَ لك صدرك *وكقول الشاعر:في أيِّ يوميَّ من الموت أفر//أيوم لم يُقدرَ أم يوم قدِرحيث نصب الفعل المضارع بعد* لم* ووجهه الجزم ، مما أدى إلى انخفاض منسوب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب وإلى انخفاض مستوى التركيب .


*بارك الله فيك، رفع ونصب الفعل خطأ فلماذا قلتم: "مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح" ؟؟
هل يعني أن لغة العرب في عصرنا الحاضر مستقيمة! ولكنها قبيحة؟

*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

السلام عليكم
نعم هو مستقيم لأن الكلام مفهوم وقبيح لأنه لم يستخدم علامات المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل ،أي أنه لم يحسن التعبير على الشكل الصحيح ،كما هو الحال في الكلام العامي في هذه الأيام .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> السلام عليكم
> نعم هو مستقيم لأن الكلام مفهوم وقبيح لأنه لم يستخدم علامات المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأمثل ،أي أنه لم يحسن التعبير على الشكل الصحيح ،كما هو الحال في الكلام العامي في هذه الأيام .


وعليكم السلام

*وهل يعد كلامنا اليوم مفهوما عند العرب قبل اختلاطهم بالأعاجم ؟؟!*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

طبعا ، كلامنا كان موجودا أيامهم وفهموه كما نفهمه الآن ،ولكنه كان مستهجنا كما نستهجنه الآن ،والعرب تكلموا بمستويات كما نتكلم نحن الآن،وكل شخص منا يتكلم حسب ثقافته اللغوية ،فامرؤ القيس يقول:
فاليوم أشرب ،بتسكين الباء ،مع أنه أمير الشعر الجاهلي ،وكلامه كان مفهوما ،وطرفة بن العبد استنوق الجمل مرة فلقي كلامه الاستهجان ،فليس كل العرب على مستوى واحد من حيث الفصاحة ،ونقد النابغة لأشعار العرب معروف ،عندما كان يقول لهم:لو قلت كذا لكان أفضل ،ولو قدمت كذا على كذا لكان أجمل ،فكلام العر ب مستويات منذ البدايه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لك .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها * فأعاد ذكر الأهل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  مع إمكانية الإضمار ، وإنما أعاد ذكر الأهل لأنه لو قيل *استطعماهم* مع أن المراد وصف القرية لزم خلو الصفة من الضمير الذي يربط الصفة بالموصوف بفعل علاقة الاحتياج المعنوي بينهما ، ولو قيل *استطعماها* لتحولت الجملة من الحقيقة إلى المجار ،وهذا المعنى غير مقصود.  
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب:  كتبت إليه بـأن افعل كذا وكذا  
ويقولــون: كتبت إليه. . أن افعل كذا وكذا  
المعنى في التركيب الأول هو كتبت إليه بفعل كذا وكذا ،و*أن* في التركيب الأول مصدرية وليست تفسيرية ،لأن *أي* لا تحل محلها ، والمصدر المؤول في محل جر اسم مجرور وهو مضاف وما بعده مضاف إليه ، و*أن* في التركيب الثاني تفسيرية ،بمعنى أي، فالكتابة هي الفعل والفعل هو الكتابة ، قال تعالى:*فأوحينا إليه أن اصنع الفلك *فــــ*الإيحاء* هو *صناعة الفلك* و*صناعة الفلك* هي *الإيحاء* ، وقال تعالى:*ونودوا أن تلكم الجنة *فــــ*النداء* هو *تلكم الجنة* و*تلكم الجنة* هو *النداء أو مضمون النداء *وقال تعالى:*وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا*إذ ليس المراد بالانطلاق المشي بل انطلاق ألسنتهم بهذا الكلام ،كما أنه ليس المراد بالمشي المشي المتعارف عليه بل الاستمرار على الشيء  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*دور منزلة المعنى في تمايز مستوى إعراب التراكيب**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمايز مستوى إعراب التراكيب كما هو الحال في قول العرب:**ما ضربت أحدا إلا زيدا** حيث يجوز في* * زيدا** أن يكون بدلا تابعا للمستثنى منه وهذا هو الوجه الراجح بسبب منزلة المعنى بين المستثنى والمستثنى منه لأن الاستثناء متصل والكلام منفي ، وهي عبارة عن جملة واحدة متصلة ، كأنك تقول: ضربت أحدا زيدا ، أو ضربت زيدا لأن البدل يحل محل المبدل منه ، وهناك مشاكلة بين ما قبل إلا وما بعدها ،ولهذا كان الإتباع أولى ، ويجوز في* *زيدا** أيضا أن يكون مستثنى وهو الوجه المرجوح ، لأنه عبارة عن جملتين ، فأنت تنفي ثم تستثني، ويجوز في**إلا**أن تكون صفة للنكرة وهي مضاف و**زيدا**مضاف إليه منصوب لفظا مجرور محلا، كأنك تقول:ما ضربت أحدا غيرَ زيدٍ ، وهذا هو الوجه الضعيف .* 
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نفع الله بكم،، لماذا يتم تكرار نفس العبارة في كل مشاركة؟؟؟ اتضح المعنى المراد من الموضوع لو اقتصرتم على الأمثلة دون تكرار العبارة؟!*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك
التكرار يأتي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ليفيد التأكيد والتذكير ،ولا بأس في ذلك  .
شكر الله لك .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قول الشاعر:شربت بها والديك يدعو صباحه//إذا ما بنو نعش دنوا فتَصَوَّبوافقد قال الشاعر*دنوا* و*تصوبوا* فاستعمل *واو *ضمير الذكور مع غير العقلاء ، فنزل غير العاقل منزلة العاقل، والذي سوغ له ذلك هو منزلة المعنى مع قوله *بنو*نعش لا بنات نعش ، والذي سوغ له ذلك أيضا أن ما في *بنو* من تغيير نظم الواحد تشبيها له بجمع التكسير ، وجمع التكسير يجوز معه تذكير وتأنيث الفعل ، فسهل مجيئه لغير العاقل ، ولهذا جاز تأنيث فعله في قوله تعالى:* إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل *.  
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب: الكلم :اسم وفعـل وحـرف
ويقولــون: الكلم :اسم أو فعل أو حرف
التقسيم أو التفريق في التركيب الأول أجود من التركيب الثاني لأن الواو تقسم وتجمع  ، فهي تقسم الكلمة إلى أجزائها الثلاثة وتضم الأقسام الثلاثة إلى بعضها بعضا  لتكون أقسام الكلمة ، قال الشاعر:وننصر مولانا ونعلم أنه //كما الناس مجروم عليه وجارم والتركيب الثاني عربي جيد .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

خرق المعيار النحوي تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قول الشاعر:لا تتركَنّي فيهم شطيرا  إني إذاً أهلكَ أو أطيرا حيث خرق الشاعر المعيار النحوي ونصب الفعل المضارع بعد إذن مع أنها غير مُصدَّرة ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأنه أراد معنى الاستقبال ، بغض النظر عن تصدير إذن أو عدمه ، إلا أن النحاة حاولوا تأويل ذلك بقولهم: إن التقدير: إني لا أقدر على ذلك ثم استأنف كلاما جديدا وهو: إذاً أهلكَ أو أطيرا ، وقد جاء هذا التفسير من أجل رد الشارد إلى القطيع ، والذي يبدو لي أن النصب والرفع بيد الشاعر، فهو يرفع وينصب بحسب المعنى ، فإن أراد معنى الاستقبال نصب وإن أراد معنى الحال رفع ، بغض النظر عن شرط  الصدارة ، وما لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أولى مما يحتاج إلى تقدير ، كما أن التركيب هنا لا يحتاج إلى تقدير، كما أن العلاقة المعنوية قائمة بين أجزاء التركيب بغض النظر عن التقديم والتأخير، قال تعالى:*أئفكا آلهة دون الله تريدون*ونقول: زيد مجتهد ومجتهد زيد ، ونقول:ضرب زيد عمرا وعمرا ضرب زيد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،*وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تمايز مستوى نظم وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغة**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمايز مستوى نظم وإعراب التراكيب كما هو الحال في الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث مستوى النظم والإعراب بسبب اختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:*
*يقول العرب: قام القوم إلا زيدا -الراجح*
*ويقولـون: قام القوم إلا زيدٌ -المرجوح*
*التركيب الأول هو التركيب الراجح لأن الاستثناء تام موجب وإلا بمعنى أستثني ، والنصب على الاستثناء هو الراجح ،ولا يوجد تقدير في الكلام ، ولأن ما لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أولى مما يحتاج إلى تقدير ،ويؤيد هذا التركيب القراءة* *فشربوا منه إلا قليلا منهم** أما التركيب الثاني على الابتداء المحذوف الخبر ، كأنك تقول: قام القوم إلا زيد ٌ لم يقم ، ويؤيد هذا التركيب القراءة السبعية :**فشربوا منه إلا قليلٌ منهم* * والتقدير :**إلا قليل منهم لم يشرب** والحديث الشريف:**كل أمتي معافى إلا المجاهرون غير معافين** وهذا مرجوح بسبب التقدير ،وقد جاء مذكور الخبر كما في**أحرموا كلهم إلا أبو قتادة لم يحرم* *.*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب : جاء زيد مسرعــــا
ويقولـون : جاء زيد يســـــرع
ويقولـون :جاء زيد وهو يســـرع
ويقولـون:جاء زيد قد أســــرع 
التركيب الأول لا يزيد عن إثبات الإسراع لزيد لأن الحال مفرد ،والتركيب الثاني يثبت الإسراع والاستمرارية لأن الحال جملة فعلية فعلها مضارع مستمر، والتركيب الثالث يثبت الإسراع والثبات لأن الحال جملة اسمية ،والتركيب الرابع يثبت الإسراع والتأكيد لأن الحال اقترن بقد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الضابطين: المعنوي واللفظي في المنع من الصرفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، ويقوم الضابطان :المعنوي واللفظي بدور مهم في المنع من الصرف، فمن المعروف أن الاسم إن أشبه الحرف بُني لعدم تمكنه في الاسمية ،وإلا فهو معرب، والمعرب إن كان متمكنا غير أمكن فهو الممنوع من الصرف، وسبب ضعف اسميته ابتعاده عن دائرة الاسم الخفيف بوجود العلل فيه مما يقربه من الفعل الثقيل ، وأما الاسم الذي لم يشبه الفعل ولا أشبه الحرف فهو متمكن في الاسمية أمكن فيها ، فينون تنوين الصرف للدلالة على هذه الأمكنية ،مثل رجل وكتاب  ، ومما يدل على هذا الكلام أن الممنوع من الصرف يُصرف إن اقترب من دائرة الاسم الخفيف عن طريق التعريف أو الإضافة ،وهما من خصائص الاسم ،وإلا اقترب من دائرة الفعل الثقيل عند عدم التعريف وعدم الإضافة ، وهما من خصائص الفعل، كما أن التنكير يمنع اللبس خاصة في الأسماء الممنوعة من الصرف ، فقد يكون التنوين دليلا على التنكير ، كأن تقول :مررت بفاطمةَ وفاطمةٍ أخرى  ، ففاطمة الأولى معرفة والثانية نكرة ، كما أن التنوين دليل الخفة ،ولا تجتمع الخفة مع الثقل الموجود في الممنوع من الصرف ، كما أن الكسر ثقيل فلا نزيد الثقيل ثقلا ، "وقيل: حُرم الجر بالكسر لئلا يُتوهم أنه مضاف إلى ياء المتكلم ،وأنها حذفت واجتزئ عنها بالكسرة ، وقيل لئلا يتوهم أنه مبني، لأن الكسرة لا تكون إعرابا إلا مع التنوين ، أو الألف واللام، أو الإضافة ، فلما منع من الكسر حُمل جره على نصبه فجر بالفتحة" لأن الفتحة أخف من الكسرة (1) ومدار الأمر في المنع من الصرف على منزلة المعنى وأمن اللبس والخفة والثقل على اللسان كما هو الحال في الحالات التالية :
أولا: كل اسم فيه ألف التأنيث الممدودة أو المقصورة ،نحو *صحراء* و*ذكرى *،وسلمى وزكرياء وحبلى وحمراء، ولو كان ما فيه ألف التأنيث جمعا منع من الصرف أيضا كجرحى وأصدقاء، وذلك بسبب الثقل لأن التأنيث أثقل من التذكير ، والتذكير أول والتأنيث فرع عليه ،فيصبح الاسم ثقيلا بزيادة التأنيث ،لأن الفرع أثقل على اللسان من الأصل .
ثانيا: كل جمع جاء على مفاعل أو مفاعيل ،مثل *دراهم* و*دنانير* ،لأن الجمع أثقل من المفرد .
ثالثا: الصفة التي على وزن فعلان ومؤنثه فعلى كــ* سكران* سكرى ، فإن كان مؤنثه على وزن فعلانة لم يمنع من الصرف  مثل:أليان  وأليانة ، وكذلك تمنع من الصرف الصفة التي على وزن  *أفعل*كـ*أحمر*لأن الصفة أثقل من الاسم ، أما الاسم  الذي على وزن أفعل كـ*أجدل* للصقر وأخيل لطائر و أفعى للحية  فإنها أسماء وليست صفات ولذلك تنون  لأن الاسم أخف من الصفة .
رابعا: مثنى وثلاث ورباع وكل ما بين أحاد وموحد إلى عشار ومعشر لأنها أسماء معدولة عن عدد مكرر ، فأصل مثنى: اثنين اثنين ، وهي فرع عن الكلمات التي عدلت عنها ،والفرع أثقل من الأصل ،ومثلها كلمة أُخَر المعدولة عن أخرى، ومثلها :عُمر وزُفر وزُحل وجُمح فهي معدولة عن عامر وزافر وزاحل وجامح ،ومثلها مُضر وثُعل وهُبل وجُثم و قُثم  وقُزح ودُلف وجُحا وعُصم وبُلع وهُذل . 
خامسا: العلم المركب تركيبا مزجيا كبعلبك وحضرموت والتركيب أثقل من الإفراد لأنه فرع عن الأصل. 
سادسا: العلم المزيد بألف ونون مثل:*مروان*و*عمرا  ن*وعثمان وغطفان وأصفهان ،لأنها فرع عن الأصل والفرع أثقل من الأصل.
سابعا: العلم المؤنث لأن التأنيث فرع التذكير ،والفرع أثقل على اللسان من الأصل ،أما ما كان ثلاثيا ساكن الوسط جاز تنوينه لخفته ،مثل هند ومصر.
ثامنا: العلم الأعجمي الزائد عن الثلاثة ،لأن العجمة فرع العربية ،والفرع أثقل ،أما إن كان الاسم الأعجمي ثلاثيا ساكن الوسط نُوِّن لخفته مثل نوح .
تاسعا: العلم الموازن للفعل مثل: أحمد ويعرب ويزيد لأن الفعل أثقل من الاسم ،لأن الاسم أول والفعل فرع عليه ، فما شابه الفعل منع من الصرف لأن الفعل ثقيل ،وما لم يشابهه صُرف .
عاشرا: العلم المختوم بألف الإلحاق المقصورة لأنه فرع ،والفرع أثقل من الأصل .
حادي عشر: ألفاظ التوكيد الجمعية الموازنة لفُعَل ،مثل جُمع وكُتع وبُصع لأنها معدولة عن جمعاء وكتعاء وبصعاء ، والفرع أثقل من الأصل على اللسان .
ثاني عشر: كلمة *سحر*إذا أريد بها سحر يوم بعينه واستعمل ظرفا مجردا من أل والإضافة، مثل: جئت يوم الجمعة سحرَ، فإنها معرفة معدولة عن السحر.
والجامع المشترك بين هذه الأمثلة هو الانزياح أو العدول عن الأصل إلى الفرع الذي يسبب الثقل على اللسان .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين . 
قال تعالى :*يا جبال ُأوِّبي معه والطيرَ*
وقرئـت:*يا جبالُ أوبي معه والطير ُ*
قراءة النصب عطفا على محل الجبال أو على المصاحبة أو على تقدير فعل هو *وسخَّرنا* له الطير ،أما قراءة الرفع فعلى العطف على لفظ الجبال .
وفي الآية الكريمة رتبة بلاغية بتقديم الجبال على الطير بحسب الأهمية المعنوية نحو فعل التأويب لأن ترديدها أدل على القدرة الإلهية لأنها جماد والطير كائن حي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب: 
يقول العرب: إن زيدا وعمرا كليهما قائمان 
ويقولــون: إن زيدا وعمرا كلاهما قائمان 
ويقولــون: إن زيدا وعمرا كلاهما قائـم 
التركيب الأول يتكون من * إنَّ *واسمها والاسم المعطوف والتوكيد وخبر * إنَّ *أما التركيبان :الثاني والثالث فيتكونان من *إنَّ *واسمها والاسم المعطوف والمبتدأ  وخبره ، والجملة الاسمية في محل رفع خبر * إنَّ * والضمير العائد على كلا في التركيب الثاني هو (هما) أي: قائمان هما ، وهو مثنى بحسب منزلة المعنى مع قائمان ومعنى *كلا* أما الضمير العائد في التركيب الثالث فهو (هو ) أي: قائم هو ،وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى لأن المقصود هو :كل فرد منهما قائم ،أو كل منهما قائم . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب : بلهَ زيدا
ويقولــون : بلهَ زيدٍ
ويقولــون : بلهَ زيد ُ ُ
*زيدا * في التركيب الأول مفعول به و*بله* اسم فعل بمعنى*دع* أي: دع أنت زيدا ،و*زيدٍ* في التركيب الثاني مضاف إليه و*بله* مصدر مضاف ،والمعنى :ترك زيدٍ ، و*زيدُ ُ* في التركيب الثالث مبتدأ خبره *بله* التي بمعنى كيف ، والمعنى :كيف زيد ُ ُ*كما جاءت في الحديث الشريف بمعنى غير حيث جاء في صحيح البخاري: يقول الله تعالى:*أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت ولا أذن سمعت ولا خطر على قلب بشر من بلهِ ما اطلعتم عليه * .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث مستوى النظم في إطارالصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين. 
يقول العرب : الرجل ذاهب 
ويقولـون : رجـل ذاهب
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن لأنك جئت بالمبتدأ معرفة لأنك تريد أن تبني عليه الخبر، فالمبتدأ هو المخبر عنه والمحكوم عليه وموضوع الحديث ، وهناك منزلة معنى بين المبتدأ والخبر ، فينبغي أن يكون المخبر عنه معرفة حتى تحصل الفائدة من المخبر عنه والخبر ، والحديث عن النكرة لا يفيد أو قبيح كما هو الحال في التركيب الثاني لتشويش وعدم وضوح منزلة المعنى بين المبتدأ والخبر، وإن أردت تحويل مستوى التركيب الثاني من المستقيم القبيح  إلى المستقيم الحسن فعليك بالصفة وقل:*رجل من بني فلان ذاهب *لأن الصفة تقرب النكرة من المعرفة،ومثل ذلك التركيبان التاليان:
يقول العرب: إن من أفضلهم كان زيدا  
ويقولـون: إن من أفضلهم كان رجلا 
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن عند الخليل بن أحمد الفراهيدي لأن الكلام مفهوم بسبب صيغة زيد المعرفة ، ويعدُّ *كان* زائدة في التركيب ، ولكنه ينسب التركيب الثاني إلى القبح ، لأن الكلام غير ذي فائدة بسبب صيغة رجل النكرة التي جعلت الكلام غير مفهوم بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب وإن أردت تحويل مستوى التركيب الثاني من المستقيم القبيح  إلى المستقيم الحسن فعليك بصفة النكرة كأن تقول:إن من أفضلهم كان رجلا طويلا ،مثلا،لأن الصفة تقرب النكرة من المعرفة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*وله من في السموات والأرض ومن عنده لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون* فقد قدم السموات على الأرض لأنها أهم وأعظم ، كما جاء بصيغة يستحسرون* وهي مبالغة من الحسور بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإفادة معنى أنهم لا يتعبون حتى وإن كانت الأعمال التي يقومون بها أعمال شاقة توجب غاية الحسور ، كما أفادت هذه الصيغة أنهم أحقّاء بأن يستحسروا من تلك العبادات الشاقة ومع ذلك فهم لا يستحسرون ،كما أن الفعل معطوف على فعل آخر من نفس الصيغة ، وبين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطارالصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب:إنَّ قائـم 
ويقولــون:إنَّ قائما
التركيب الأول يتكون من إنْ النافية المهملة  والمبتدأ أنا والخبر قائم ،والأصل هو *إنْ أنا قائم * والتركيب الثاني يتكون من إنْ النافية المشبهة بليس وأنا اسمها وقائما خبرها ،والأصل هو *إنْ أنا قائما *أي:لست قائما ،والتركيب الأول أثبت من التركيب الثاني ، لأن التركيب الأول جملة اسمية تدل على الثبات أما التركيب الثاني فجملة فعلية منفية ،والجملة الفعلية تدل على التغير.
وبهذا يتضحأن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين. 
يقول العرب : يا زيدُ والحارثُ  
ويقولــون : يا زيدُ والحارثَ
ويقولــون : يا زيدُ الظريفُ
ويقولــون : يا زيدُ الظريفَ
رفع التابع في هذه التراكيب على اللفظ والنصب على المحل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين. 
قال تعالى:*يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادةُ بينِكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموتُ. . .*
وقرئـت:* يا أيها الذين آمنوا شهادةَ بينِكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت ُ. . .*
قراءة الرفع على الابتداء ، والخبر هو *أن يشهد اثنان* ،أما قراءة النصب فهي للنحوي ابن هرمز ،وهي على أنها مفعول به لفعل محذوف تقديره * لِيُقِم*لأنه أحس في سياق الآية بمعنى الأمر ، فكأنه قال :لِيُقم شهادةَ بينكم اثنان ذوا عدل منكم ،والفاعل هو اثنان ، فابن هرمز يُخضع القراءة والإعراب لمنزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبة
 تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطارالرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين. 
يقول العرب:هذا ذهبك خاتما 
 ويقولـون:هذا خاتمك ذهبـا 
التركيب الأول يتكون من المبتدأ والخبر والحال لأن الخاتم فرع أو شكل من أشكال الذهب ، أي: هذا ذهبك في حالة كونه خاتما لا سوارا ولا قرطا  مثلا ، قال تعالى:*وتنحتون الجبال بيوتا* أما التركيب الثاني فيتكون من المبتدأ والخبر والتمييز ، أي:هذا خاتمك مصنوع من الذهب لا من غيره ،مثلما نقول:هذا باب ساجا ، وهذا باب حديدا، والتمييز يرفع الإبهام عن المميَّز، قال تعالى:*أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا*. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين *إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون فقالوا ساحر كذاب*حيث تتقدم المعجزات التسع وهي اليد والعصا . . . إلخ على الحجة الواضحة نحو فعل الإرسال بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،كما خص فرعون وهامان وقارون بالذكر لأنهم أعدى أعداء موسى -عليه السلام- ،وهم رؤساء الكفر المكذبين بموسى -عليه السلام- ،وقدم فرعون على هامان على قارون بالأهمية المعنوية لأن الأول ملك والثاني وزير والثالث صاحب المال المصاحب لصانع القرار.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*وهو الذي خلق الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر كل في فلك يسبحون* فقدم الليل على النهار نحو الفعل خلق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي لأن خلق الظلمة سابق لخلق النور بالزمن، ،قال تعالى:*وجعل الظلمات والنور*كما أن خلق الليل أعظم بما فيه من كواكب ونجوم ومجرات، كما أن الظلام أكثر من النور في الكون ، ولهذا جمع الظلمات وأفرد النور ، كما قدم الشمس على القمر نحو الفعل خلق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي والزمن والطبع لأنها أعظم ونور القمر مستمد من نور الشمس والقمر لا يكون إلا بعد الشمس.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :* يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من قطمير* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على عزة وقدرة الله تعالى فقدم إيلاج الليل في النهار لأنه أصعب وأدل على القدرة الإلهية من إيلاج النهار في الليل ،ثم قدم تسخير الشمس على تسخير القمر نحو فعل التسخير لأن تسخير وتذليل هذه الكرة الملتهبة أصعب وأهم وأدل على القدرة الإلهية من تسخير القمر ذلك الجرم البارد ، ثم قال تعالى:*كل يجري لأجل مسمى *فجاء باللام التي تدل على قرب الأجل ،وقد فُسر الأجل المسمى بعدة تفسيرات ،والذي يبدو لي أن المقصود بالأجل المسمى هو حركة الشمس والقمر في اليوم والليلة بسبب وجود اللام التي تدل على القرب وبسبب منزلة المعنى مع الآية الكريمة التي تتحدث عن تعاقب الليل والنهار ،ثم قال تعالى:*ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك* الخالق المالك القادر المتصرف ،ثم جاء بكلمة *قطمير*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  والتي تعني القشرة الرقيقة المحيطة بالنواة ليظهر عجز الأصنام التي يعبدها الكفار عن الملكية  والقدرة والتصرف .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الكافرين في يوم القيامة :*فويل للكافرين من مشهد يوم عظيم*أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا. . .* وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قال تعالى:*أسمع بهم وأبصر*فجاء بصيغة *أفعل بـ* بدلا من صيغة *ما أفعل* للمبالغة في التعجب ،لأن التعجب يتحول من التعجب الفردي إلى التعجب الجماعي.
ثانيا: قال تعالى:أسمع بهم وأبصر* فقدم السمع على البصر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الأهمية للسمع في هذا المشهد ، والكل منصت ومستمع لما سيُقال في هذا المشهد العظيم ، والكل صامت ينتظر قول الحق في هذا اليوم ، وينتظر النطق بالحكم يوم المحاكمة ، وأما الرؤية فليس لها تلك الأهمية ولهذا تأخرت.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قوله تعالى:* قال يبنؤم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي * فقد قال هارون لموسى عليهما السلام :*يبنؤم* ولم يقل :يا أخي* أو *يا ابن أبي* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل استعطافه واسترقاق قلبه فذكره برابطة الأمومة بينهما وأنهما جاءا من بطن واحد ورضعا من لبن واحد ، ولأن أمهما كانت مؤمنة ، فذكره برابطة الإيمان التي تجمعهم ، كما قدم اللحية على الرأس نحو فعل الأخذ المنفي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي لأن الأخذ باللحية آلم وأشد إذلالا من الأخذ بالرأس ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .   
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*وويل للمشركين* الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون *فقد خص هاتين العبادتين بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الزكاة تطهر النفس وتزكيها من الخبائث ، قال تعالى:* خذ من أموالهم صدقة تطهرهم وتزكيهم بها * كما أن المال حبيب النفس وبذله يدل على تقوى صاحبه ،أما الإيمان باليوم الآخر فهو إيمان بالغيب وهو مفتاح الإيمان وأساسه ، لأنه هو الذي يحمل صاحبه على تقوى الله واتباع هداه ، وجاء بضمير الفصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل التوكيد والحصر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب: من خاف اللـه أخاف الله منه كلَّ شيء.
ويقولـون:  من خاف الناس أخافه الله مـن كلِّ شيء.
والفرق في المعنى بينهما واضح ،أما بالنسبة للإعراب فــ*كل* في التركيب الأول مفعول به مبنية على الفعل أخاف ،أما *كل* في التركيب الثاني فهي اسم مجرور مبني على حرف الجر.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:* وقال نسوة في المدينة امرأة العزيز تراود فتاها عن نفسه (قد شغفها حبا) إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين* وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قال تعالى: *وقال نسوة *بتذكير الفعل لأن اسم الجمع وجمع التكسير يجوز معه التذكير والتأنيث ،وقد يكون التذكير على معنى جمع من النساء ،وقد يكون من تنزيل النساء منزلة الرجال لأن القول الذي قالته النساء يدل على رجاحة العقل ،ورجاحة العقل من صفات الرجال ،بينما يقول تعالى:* قالت الأعراب آمنا قل لم تؤمنوا ولكن قولوا أسلمنا  * ويقول تعالى:* وقالت اليهود يد الله مغلولة * وقالت اليهود والنصارى نحن أبناء الله وأحباؤه*إما لأن اليهود والنصارى والأعراب اسم جنس أو جمع تكسير ،و إما على معنى جماعة الأعراب أو جماعة اليهود أو جماعة النصارى وإما بتنزيل الرجال منزلة النساء ،لأن الكلام الصادر عنهم غير مضبوط أو غير منضبط ، والمرأة أكثر خيالا وعاطفة من الرجل ،والرجل أكثر عقلانية منها ، ولهذا فالبليغ يختار التذكير والتأنيث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى .
ثانيا: جاءت كلمة *تراود* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومناسبة للقصة ،وتحمل معني :الطلب بإلحاح ولين ومراوغة .
ثالثا: كان يكفي النساء أن يقلن :* امرأة العزيز تراود فتاها إنا لنراها في ضلال مبين* ولكن الموقف موقف الغيبة والنميمة الذي تظهر فيه شهوة استباحة العرض مع الهمس والتخفي ،ولهذا جاء قولهن:* قد شغفها حبا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن الغيبة ونشر الشائعة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين مضامين النجوى اليهوديةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*ألم تر إلى الذين نُهوا عن النجوى ثم يعودون لما نُهوا عنه ويتناجون بالإثم والعدوان ومعصية الرسول ....."*(المجادلة8)فه  ذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على نجوى اليهود ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي مضامين النجوى مرتبة بعد المبني عليه من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وأشيع المضامين وأولاها بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي النجوى بالإثم حيث كان اليهود إذا مر بهم المؤمنون تناجوا بينهم حتى يظن المؤمن شرا، فقد كانوا يتناجون بغيبة المؤمنين وأذاهم ونحو ذلك كالكذب والظلم ، وهذا أهم وأشيع مضامين النجوى، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وهو النجوى بالعدوان على المؤمنين ثم جاء المبني الأخير وهو النجوى بمعصية الرسول ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى مع المبني عليه لأنهم غير مؤمنين أصلا ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك .                                                           
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب: خير الناس من كَفَّ فَكَّه وفَكَّ كَفَّه.
ويقولــون:  شر الناس من فَكَّ فَكَّه وكَفَّ كَفَّه .
التركيب الأول يعني أن خير الناس من سلم المسلمون من لسانه ويده ، والجواد الكريم ، والتركيب الثاني يعني أن شر الناس من آذى المسلمين بلسانه ويده ، والبخيل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين الفئات ذات الأولوية والأحقيةبسيدنا إبراهيم
تقديم أتباع سيدنا إبراهيم على سيدنا محمد عليهما السلامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إن أولى الناس بإبراهيم للذين اتبعوه وهذا النبي والذين آمنوا والله ولي المؤمنين"*(البقر  68)فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على الأولوية والأحقية  بسيدنا إبراهيم ثم تأتي المباني وهم الناس أصحاب الأولوية والأحقية  بسيدنا إبراهيم ،وهذه المباني تترتب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ومن الخاص إلى العام ومن القريب إلى البعيد ، حيث يتقدم أتباع سيدنا إبراهيم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنهم أتباعه وعاشوا معه ، وهم الذين آمنوا به وأطاعوه واتبعوا ملته واقتدوا بدينه ، ثم يأتي سيدنا محمد ، وأولويته به من جهة كونه من ذريته ومن جهة موافقته لدينه في كثير من الشريعة المحمدية ،ثم يأتي أتباع سيدنا محمد ، وقد تأخروا لضعف منزلة المعنى بينهم وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:*
*قال تعالــى:"**إياك نعبد وإياك نستعين"*
*ونقـــول:"**إياك أعبد وإياك أستعين"*
*النون في التركيب الأول نون الجمع التي تفيد التواضع والخضوع والتذلل للمعبود لا نون العظمة ، وفي هذه النون تعظيم لله –سبحانه و**- حيث إن الجميع يعبد واحدا، وهذا المعنى لا نجده في التركيب الثاني .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين موانع قبول النفقة من المنافقينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وما منعهم أن تقبل منهم نفقاتهم إلا أنهم كفروا بالله وبرسوله ولا يأتون الصلاة إلا وهم كسالى ولا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر موانع قبول النفقة من المنافقين ،وقد ترتبت المباني وهي الكفر والتكاسل عن الصلاة والإكراه على النفقة بعد المبني عليه من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وتقدم سبب الكفر لأنه الأهم ، ومنزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه قوية جدا ، وكما يقولون: ليس بعد الكفر ذنب ،ثم يأتي السبب الأقل أهمية وهو التكاسل عن أداء الصلاة ، فلا يصلون إلا وهم كسالى ،ثم يأتي السبب الأخير وهو أنهم لا ينفقون إلا وهم كارهون ،وقد تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

> الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما  هو الحال في قول الشاعر:شربت بها والديك يدعو صباحه//إذا ما بنو نعش دنوا فتَصَوَّبوافقد قال الشاعر*دنوا* و*تصوبوا* فاستعمل *واو *ضمير الذكور مع غير العقلاء ، فنزل غير العاقل منزلة العاقل، والذي سوغ له ذلك هو منزلة المعنى مع قوله *بنو*نعش لا بنات نعش ، والذي سوغ له ذلك أيضا أن ما في *بنو* من تغيير نظم الواحد تشبيها له بجمع التكسير ، وجمع التكسير يجوز معه تذكير وتأنيث الفعل ، فسهل مجيئه لغير العاقل ، ولهذا جاز تأنيث فعله في قوله تعالى:* إلا الذي آمنت به بنو إسرائيل *.  
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .


شربت بها والديك يدعو صباحه//إذا ما بنو نعش دنوا فتَصَوَّبوا
صح هذا المعنى من حديث عبدالله بن أبو مليكة عن عائشة عن النبي عليهم السلام
أنه عليه السلام نهى عن زيارة القبور ؛ قالت : ثم أمر بزيارتها

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغة**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:*
*يقول العرب: أيُّ كتاب تقرأْه يفدْك.*
*ويقولــون: أيَّ كتاب تقرأْ يفدْك.*
*أيُّ** في التركيب الأول مبتدأ لأن الفعل الذي بعدها استوفى مفعوله ولم يعد بحاجة إلى الاسم المتقدم ، فارتفعت* *أي**على الابتداء لأنها الأولى بمنزلة المعنى ، أما* *أيَّ** في التركيب الثاني فمفعول به للفعل الذي بعدها لأن الفعل لم يأخذ مفعوله وما زال الفعل بحاجة إليها.* 
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الترتيب البلاغي بين المتاع الدنيويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*ثم شققنا الأرض شقا*فأنبتنا فيها حبا*وعنبا وقضبا*وزيتونا ونخلا*وحدائق غلبا*وفاكهة وأبَّا*متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم*(عبس26-30)فلما تقدم العنب وهو خاص بالإنسان على القضب الخاص بالحيوان ،ولما تقدمت الفاكهة وهي خاصة بالإنسان على الأبِّ وهو خاص بالحيوان قدَّم الناس على الأنعام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى مع الفواكه التي تخصهم ،وأخَّر الأنعام لأن ما يخصُّها قد تأخر، مثلما قال تعالى:"*أخرج منها ماءها ومرعاها *متاعا لكم ولأنعامكم*فالما   لنا والمرعى للأنعام ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الحديث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لا بحسب المقامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن يوم القيامة العظيم :"*وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن"* فقال تعالى :"الرحمن" ولم يقل :"العظيم" أو "الجبار "مثلا ، في هذا الموقف العظيم ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعريض أو التلميح بالرحمة في مقام يخلع القلوب ، فما أرحمك بنا يا الله ، فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لا بحسب المقام ،والكلام قد يوافق المقام وقد لا يوافقه ، قال تعالى عن المؤمنين:" وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما* فليس شرطا أن ينجرَّ أو ينصاع المؤمن لما يُقال .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في الحديث النبوي
الرتبة البلاغية بين فوائد الحياة الزوجيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج فمن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء" فهذا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على ذكر الفوائد من الزواج ثم تأتي الفوائد مرتبة بعد المبني عليه من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية  ،وتقدمت فائدة غض البصر نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والسبب والطبع والزمن على الحصانة تقديم السبب على المسبب لأن البصر بريد الزنا وسبب له ، ولا يكون الزنا إلا بعد النظر ، ولهذا تقدم غض البصر على التحصين ، ، قال تعالى:" قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ أَزْكَىٰ لَهُمْ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ * وَقُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ *وقال أحمد شوقي:نظرة فابتسامة فسلام فكلام فموعد فلقاء والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك  .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقديم الكفار على المؤمنينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله :"*هل أتاك حديث الغاشية* وجوه يومئذ خاشعة *عاملة ناصبة*ثم قال تعالى بعد ذلك:"*وجوه يومئذ ناعمة * فبدأ بالحديث عن أحوال الكفار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل ،والأصل أن يتحدث عن أحوال المؤمنين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،إلا أنه عدل عن الأصل وذلك لأن الآيات الكريمة بدأت بقوله تعالى:"*هل أتاك حديث الغاشية* والغاشية هي التي تغشى الناس بأهوالها فجاء بالحديث عن أحوال الكفار وما يصيبهم من أهوال  ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك  .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
قال تعالــى:"*الحمد لله رب العالمين"*
ونقـــول:"*الشكر لله رب العالمين"*
الحمد في التركيب الأول يعني الثناء والمدح باللسان على جميل الصفات ، أما الشكر في التركيب الثاني فيكون باللسان وبالفعل ،كالطاعات مثلا وعمل الخير، تقول: زرت فلانا فحمدته ،أي: فأثنيت عليه باللسان ،لأنك وجدته صاحب أخلاق وصفات جميلة ،وتقول: أسدى إلي فلان معروفا فشكرته وقدمت له هدية ، فالحمد يكون لكمال المحمود ولو في غير نعمة ،أما الشكر فلا يكون إلا مقابل نعمة ،قال تعالى:"* ولئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم* فالحمد أخص من الشكر، والله تعالى له الحمد والشكر.
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*لتؤمنوا بالله ورسوله وتعزروه وتوقروه وتسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا"*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قوله تعالى "بالله ورسوله" مبني على الفعل "تؤمنوا" ثم تترتب المباني "الله تعالى والرسول الكريم " من بعده من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ، بالأهمية والفضل والشرف والطبع، لأن الإيمان بالله هو الأهم ، ولهذا تقدم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى ،كما أن الإيمان بالرسول الكريم مهم ،ومن يؤمن به يؤمن بالله تعالى إلا أن الإيمان بالرسول الكريم يترتب على الإيمان بالله تعالى ،وهو الأهم .
ثانيا: هناك رتبة بلاغية أخرى وهي في تقديم توقير الرسول الكريم وتعظيمه على تسبيح الله تعالى لسببين: الأول: بالضابط المعنوي ،لأن الفصل أولى من الفصلين ،فلو تقدم التسبيح لفُصِل بين أجزاء التركيب مرتين ،أما مع العدول فقد تم الفصل مرة واحدة ،كما تم تأخير التسبيح بالضابط اللفظي من أجل رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية وهي قوله تعالى "تسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا ".
ثالثا: هناك رتبة بلاغية ثالثة بين *بكرة وأصيلا * ،لأن "بكرة" تتقدم على "الأصيل" بالزمن والطبع، لأن الأصيل لا يكون إلا بعد الصباح الباكر.
رابعا: كلمة *تعزروه*من الأضداد ، فهي تعني التبجيل والتكريم والتفخيم ، وتعني التأديب والإهانة ، وهي هنا بالمعنى الأول بدليل و*توقروه* ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*وإن خفتم شقاق بينهما فابعثوا حكما من أهله وحكما من أهلها*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: جيء بالفاء الرابطة لجواب الشرط ولولاها لتفككت أواصر التركيب الشرطي .
ثانيا: قال تعالى:* ابعثوا* وهذا أمر واجب لأن رفع المظالم واجب على ولاة الأمر.
ثالثا: قال تعالى: *حكما* وليس أي رجل أو وكيل أو شاهد بل رجلا قاضيا عاقلا وجيها يتصف ببعد النظر والحكمة والتدقيق في الأمور وحل المشاكل. . . إلخ
رابعا: خص الله – سبحانه وتعالى – أهل الزوجين بأن يكون الحكمان منهم وليس من الجيران أو من عامة الشعب مثلا لأنهما أعرف الناس بأحوالهما ،وأحفظ لأسرارهما الخاصة ،وأحرص على الصلح بينهما ،واستقامة حالهما.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*أفإن مات أو قُتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم*فجاء بــ "إن" التي تستعمل في المعاني المحتملة والمشكوك فيها والنادرة والموهومة وغير المتعينة والمعلومة لأن زمان الموت غير معلوم وغير متعين ، وتقول العرب: "إن مت فاقضوا ديني" ولذلك قبح أن تقول: إن احمر البسر كان كذا وكذا "و "إن طلعت الشمس آتك" لأن احمرار البسر وطلوع الشمس كائنان لا محالة ،ألا ترى إلى قوله تعالى في آية واحدة:"*إذا قمتم إلى الصلاة فاغسلوا "* ثم قال:"*وإن كنتم جنبا فاطهروا" "فأتى بـ"إذا" في الوضوء لتكرره وكثرة أسبابه ،وجاء بـ "إن" في الجنابة لندرة وقوعها بالنسبة للحدث .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين أصناف الجزاء الأخروية**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله* * عن جزاء المتقين :"**إن للمتقين مفازا**حدائق وأعنابا**وكواعب أترابا* *وكأسا دهاقا**(31-34)فهذه الآيات الكريمة مبنية على تعداد ما أعده الله –سبحانه و** - لعباده المتقين ،ثم تأتي المباني بعده مرتبة من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ومن العام إلى الخاص ،وقد تقدم الفوز بالجنة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية نحو المبني عليه لسببين: الأول: لأنها الأهم والأعظم ، والثاني :لأن ما بعدها لا يكون إلا فيها فيجب أن تتقدم عليه ،وتأخر الخاص بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في تكرار الكلام
دور التكرير في المعنىتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في التكرير أو التكرار الذي يجيء به المتكلم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لفائدة  معنوية كالتقرير والتأكيد وزيادة التنبيه .......إلخ ، فمن ذلك قوله تعالى:"*الحاقة *ما الحاقة* للتعظيم والتهويل ، ومن ذلك أيضا قوله تعالى:"*كلا سوف تعلمون*ثم كلا سوف تعلمون"*لتأكيد الإنذار ، ومن ذلك قوله تعالى "*فإن مع العسر يسرا* إن مع العسر يسرا"* وقوله تعالى:* وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل * للتقرير والتأكيد ، وقد يكرر اللفظ لطول في الكلام ،كما في قوله تعالى:"*ثم إن ربك للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة ثم تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم "* وكقوله تعالى:"*ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا ثم جاهدوا وصبروا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم "* فقد أعاد إن مع اسمها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإنعاش الذاكرة وربط وتوضيح العلاقات المعنوية التي قد تُنسى بسبب طول الكلام ،وقال تعالى:"* لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب "*فقد كرر الفعل للتأكيد والتقرير ،وقال تعالى:"* لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل ذلك يخوف الله به عباده يا عباد فاتقون"*فقد تكرر لفظ الظلل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل التخويف ، وقد يأتي التكرار بدل الإضمار من أجل أمن اللبس ،كقوله تعالى:*والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاء بما كسبا نكالا من الله والله عزيز حكيم *فلو أن ضميرا وضع موضع ثاني لفظي الجلالة لبدا أن الجملة حالية ولكان المعنى أن كسبهم النكال ارتبط بحال عزة الله وحكمته ، تعالى الله –تعالى- عن تغير الأحوال ، وقد تكون إعادة الذكر لاختلاف مدلول المذكور الأول عن الثاني عن الثالث، كقوله تعالى: قل اللهم مالك الملك تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء* فالأول ملك الله وملكوته والثاني ملك معطى والثالث ملك منزوع ،ومن ذلك  ما ورد في السنة الشريفة قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام في وصف يوسف الصديق عليه السلام:* الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم ابن الكريم* فالأول يوسف والثاني يعقوب والثالث اسحق والرابع إبراهيم - عليهم السلام - .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الاستنكار والخوف**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله* * عن سيدنا إبراهيم:"**فما لبث أن جاء بعجل حنيذ**فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه نكرهم وأوجس منهم خيفة "**فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الأشياء التي أصابت سيدنا إبراهيم عندما رفض الملائكة - عليهم السلام - أن يأكلوا من الطعام الذي قُدِّم إليهم ، ثم تأتي المباني بعد ذلك مرتبة من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وقد جاءت الآية الكريمة بتقديم الإنكار على الخوف بالطبع والزمن والعادة والمتعارف عليه بين الناس ،لأن العادة قد جرت عندهم أن الضيف إذا نزل بهم ولم يأكل من طعامهم ظنوا أنه قد جاء بشرٍّ، فيستنكرون فعله ، ولهذا استنكر فعلهم ظانًّا أنهم قد جاءوا بشرٍّ ،ثم اعتراه الخوف بعد ذلك ، والمتقدم في الموقع متقدم في المنزلة والمكانة والمتأخر في الموقع متأخر في المنزلة والمكانة كذلك ،كما ضمن الفعل تصل معنى الفعل تمتد لأن الأيدي لم تمتد أصلا لنقول عنها أنها وصلت أو لم تصل ، كما قال* *:**فأوجس** بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وهي كلمة تدل على الخوف الداخلي لا على الخوف الخارجي الذي يظهر على ملامح الوجه ،قال* *:**فأوجس في نفسه خيفة موسى**.*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في الأحاديث النبوية
**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في الحديث النبوي الشريف:"*المال حلوة خضرة ،ونعم العون هو لصاحبه"* فقد  أخبر عن المال بخبر مؤنث ، ثم أعاد عليه ضمير المذكر ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ، لأن المال من الأسماء التي تذكَّر وتؤنث ، وبين المال والتذكير والتأنيث منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض** .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*من متشابهات القرآن الكريم**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وإن هذا صراطي مستقيما فاتبعوه* بينما يقول تعالى:"*صراط الذين أنعمت عليهم"*فمرة يضيف الصراط إلى نفسه ومرة يضيفه إلى عباده وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي،ففي الآية الكريمة الأولى أضاف الصراط إلى نفسه لأنه هو الذي شرعه ونصبه ،وأما إضافته إلى عباده فلأنهم أهل سلوكه ،وهم الذين يمشون عليه ، وفي الآية الثانية تنبيه على الرفيق في هذا الطريق وأنهم الذين أنعم الله عليهم ليزول عن سالك هذا الطريق الوحشة في التفرد عن أهل زمانه وبني جنسه، ففي هذا الطريق النبيون والصدِّيقون والشهداء والصالحون ،وللدلالة على أن ما جاء به المرسلون هو الطريق المستقيم الموصل إلى السعادة الأبدية،قال تعالى:"*صراط الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين"***.*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض** .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في الأحاديث النبوية* *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- في حديث الذباب:"*فإنَّ في إحدى جناحيه داء والأخرى دواء"*فأنث الجناح ذهابا إلى اليد ،لأن الجناح من الطائر بمثابة اليد ،وبين اليد والتأنيث منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، ويشبه ذلك قوله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -:"*أسرعوا بالجنازة فإن تك صالحة فخير تقدمونها وإن تك سوى ذلك فشر تضعونه عن رقابكم"*فقد ذهب بالخير إلى الحسنة والحسنى والبشرى والرحمة ،فأنث الضمير العائد على الخير لأنه بمعنى الحسنة ، وبين الحسنة والتأنيث منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*والسابقون الأولون من المهاجرين والأنصار*بتقديم المهاجرين على الأنصار نحو المبني عليه وهو الأسبقية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والفضل والشرف ،لأن المهاجرين جمعوا بين الهجرة والنصرة ،أما الأنصار فهم أهل النصرة ، ومما يدل على فضل أهل الهجرة أن جميع العشرة المبشرين بالجنة من المهاجرين .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض* *.*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله* *:"**وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر من الأرض ينبوعا**أو تكون لك جنة من نخيل وعنب فتفجِّر الأنهار خلالها تفجيرا**فقال* * مع الينبوع "تفجر" وقال مع الأنهار " تفجِّر"لأن الينبوع مفرد وماؤه غير قوية كالنهر،أما الأنهار فجمع ومياهها قوية متدفقة ،وقال* *:**لن نؤمن لك* * وليس بك ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن هناك فرقا في المعنى بين التركيبين ،فالأول يعني :لن نصدقك ، قال* * على لسان أبناء يعقوب عليه السلام :** وما أنت بمؤمن لنا** أي:وما أنت بمصدق لكلامنا ، والثاني يعني لن نؤمن ونعتقد بما جئت به ، وقدم النخل على العنب لأنه أهم وأشهر عند العرب .* 
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى  التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين:
يقول العرب: شكوت الرجل
ويقولــون: أشكيت الرجل
التركيب الأول يعني إثبات الشكوى منه ،أي: قدمت دعوى ضده ،أما التركيب الثاني ففيه معنى السلب والإزالة ،أي: أزلت عنه ما يشكوه ،جاء في الحديث الشريف:"*شكونا إلى رسول الله –صلى الله عليه وسلم – حر الرمضاء فلم يشكنا ،أي: فلم يُفسح لنا في إزالة ما شكوناه من ذلك إليه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك"* فقال تعالى:"*في أي صورة "*ولم يقل :"*في أية صورة"* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء الآية الكريمة ، لأن "الصورة" بمعنى الشبه أو الشكل أو المنظر أو المظهر ،أي :في شبه الأب أو الأم أو العم أو الخال......إلخ ركبك ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"إن النطفة إذا استقرت في الرحم أحضر الله كل نسب بينها وبين آدم "*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

التتميم في القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في التتميم ، والتتميم كما هو معروف وصل كلمة بأخرى من أجل أمن اللبس ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله "*فجاء بالصفة "السيء" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس ،لأن المكر مكران: مكر حسن ومكر سيء، والمكر الذي يحيق بأهله هو المكر السيء أما المكر الحسن فلا ، قال تعالى:*وكذلك كدنا ليوسف *وهذا من المكر الحسن ،أي: احتلنا له ودللناه وألهمناه أن يتصرف بطريقة معينة من أجل أمر محبوب غير مذموم حتى يستبقي أخاه عنده من دون أن يشعر به أحد ،ومن التتميم قوله تعالى:"*وإذا قيل له اتق الله أخذته العزة بالإثم* فجاء بكلمة "بالإثم" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لرفع اللبس ،لأن العزة تكون محمودة ومذمومة ،فمن مجيئها محمودة قوله تعالى:"*ولله العزة ولرسوله وللمؤمنين "*ولولا كلمة "بالإثم" لتوهم البعض أن المقصود هو العزة المحمودة ،ولهذا قال "بالإثم" تتميما من أجل أمن اللبس ،ومن التتميم قوله تعالى:"*ويطعمون الطعام على حبه مسكينا ويتيما وأسيرا* فجاء بشبه الجملة "على حبه" لمعنى أنهم يطعمون الطعام مع اشتهائه ، ومن التتميم قوله تعالى:"* ومن يعمل من الصالحات من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة "*فجاء بجملة "وهو مؤمن"* لرفع اللبس لأن  الكافر إذا عمل خيرا أو عملا صالحا لا يدخل الجنة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"ولا تركنوا إلى الذين ظلموا فتمسكم النار" فقال تعالى: "فتمسكم" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وليس "فتحرقكم" لأنه قال قبلها "ولا تركنوا" فالركون إلى الظالم دون مشاركته في الظلم يعاقب عليه بالمس بالنار فقط دون الإحراق.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

خرق المعيار النحويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- :"لخلوف فم الصائم أطيب عند الله من ريح المسك"فقد أثبت هنا"ميم" فم مع إضافتها وذلك بحسب الأهمية من أجل أمن اللبس الذي يحدث بسبب حذفها ، مع أن النحاة حكموا بندرته حتى في الشعر ،ومعنى هذا أنهم منعوا وجوده في النثر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول العرب:"السلام عليك
ويقـــولون:"عليك السلام
التحية الأولى تحية الأحياء أما الثانية فتحية الموتى،ولا يقدمون "عليك" على"السلام"في قول أو كتاب إلا في مراثي الشعر وذكر الفراق،فكأنهم يخصون الميت والبعيد بالسلام،ويروى عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم- أن رجلا حياه بقوله عليك السلام "فقال له عليه السلام: عليك السلام تحية الموتى ،قل:السلام عليك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الزفير والشهيقتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :" *فأما الذين شقوا ففي النار لهم فيها زفير وشهيق*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر ما يلقاه الكافر في النار ،أما المباني فهي الزفير والشهيق ، وقدم الزفير على الشهيق نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  لأن الزفير يدل على نفسية الإنسان المعذب أكثر من الشهيق ،لأنه يخرج نفسا له صوت يدل على أثر وشدة العذاب ،أما الشهيق فلا يدل على هذا .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين حملة العرش ومن حوله -عليهم السلام-.تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله  :" الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم " فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تسبيح الملائكة -عليهم السلام- أما المباني فهي حملة العرش ومن حوله ، وتم تقديم حملة العرش على من حوله بالأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف لأنهم أعلى طبقات الملائكة أهمية وفضلا وشرفا ،قال -صلى الله عليه وسلم- اللهم إني أصبحت أشهدك وأشهد حملة عرشك وملائكتك وجميع خلقك بأنك أنت الله لا إله إلا أنت وحدك لا شريك لك وأن محمدا عبدك ورسولك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

خرق المعيار النحويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية :لحيتي أسود من الغراب" وقوله عن جهنم:"لهي أسود من القار" ،وقول أم الهيثم :"هو أسود من حنك الغراب" وقول الكسائي:" إنه سمع: ما أسود شعره! حيث يجوز بناء أفعل التفضيل من الألوان مع أن النحاة يمنعون ذلك بحجة عدم التفاوت ،أما سمع النحاة بقوله تعالى :"صفراء فاقع لونها " وقوله تعالى :"انظروا إلى ثمره إذا أثمر وينعه"؟ أما سمع النحاة بقول العرب:أبيض ناصع وأسود حالك وأخضر يانع؟.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين صفات الخلف الطالح**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله* *:"**فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا* *إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك يدخلون الجنة ولا يظلمون شيئا**جناتِ عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب إنه كان وعده مأتيا"**فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر صفات الجيل الطالح ثم تأتي المباني وهي الصفات أو الأعمال التي اقترفوها ،وقد تقدمت إضاعة الصلاة نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الصلاة عمود الدين ومن أقامها أقام الدين ومن هدمها هدم الدين ،ثم يأتي اتباع الشهوات في المنزلة الثانية من حيث الأهمية ،وقد تأخر لضعف منزلة المعنى مع المبني عليه ,وهناك رتبة بلاغية أخرى بين التوبة والإيمان والعمل الصالح حيث تتقدم التوبة بالأهمية والزمن ،ثم الإيمان ثم العمل الصالح ، كما قال* *"أولئك" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للإشارة إلى علو المكانة ، كما تم إبدال الجنات من الجنة وبينهما احتياج معنوي ، وهو إبدال للكثير من القليل أو للكل من الجزء رغم الفاصل الطويل بينهما ، وهذا يعني أن الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة التي تمنع اللبس .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في الحديث النبويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله- صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"المؤمنون تتكافأ دماؤهم " وقوله:"المؤمنون هينون لينون " وقوله:"سمراء ولود خير من حسناء عقيم"حيث يحذف المنعوت ولا يذكره وذلك لعدم الأهمية المعنوية،لأن الحكم متعلق بالصفة لا بالموصوف فلا معنى لذكره ،لعدم الأهمية والاحتياج المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
اجتماع الكلمات الغريبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*قالوا تالله تفتأ تذكر يوسف حتى تكون حرضا أو تكون من الهالكين* حيث قال تعالى:"تالله" فجاء بالتاء وهي أغرب الكلمات الدالة على القسم ،وجاء معها بـ"تفتأ" وهي أغرب الكلمات الدالة على الاستمرارية ،وجاء معهما بـ"حرضا" وهي كلمة غريبة دالة على المرض الشديد المؤدي إلى الهلاك ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء الآية الكريمة، كما قال تعالى"حرضا" فجاء بالمصدر وليس حارضا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل المبالغة ،حيث يتحول الشخص إلى المرض نفسه ،فهو المرض بعينه ،مثلما قال تعالى:"*وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب" فالدم هو الكذب بعينه من أجل المبالغة ،وفي قوله تعالى:"حتى تكون حرضا أو تكون من الهالكين"رتبة بلاغية من الخاص إلى العام ،فالمرض يتقدم على الموت بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والسبب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*السليقة اللغوية*
تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة
 نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول تعالى:"ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسها نأت بخير منها"
وقرئت:"ما ننسخ من آية أو ننسأها نأت بخير منها"
ننسها في التركيب الأول من النسيان الذي هو الترك وعدم الذكر،أما ننسأها في التركيب الثاني فعلى معنى التأخير ،وكل حسن.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة
نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول تعالى:"فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي"
وقرئت:"فادخلي في عبدي وادخلي جنتي"
في التركيب الثاني استعمال المفرد والمقصود به الجمع للاتساع والشمول ،فاللفظ لفظ الواحد والمعنى معنى الجماعة،أي:عباد   ،كالقراءة العامة،إلا أنه خرج بلفظ الواحد من أجل المعنى،وذلك أنه جعل عباده كالواحد،أي: لاخلاف بينهم في عبوديته كما لا يخالف الإنسان نفسه ،فيصير كقوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم -:هم يد على من سواهم"أي :هم متضافرون متعاونون لا يقعد بعضهم عن بعض،مثلما لا يخون بعض اليد بعضا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا"* ففي هذه الآية الكريمة لف ونشر،واللف في الغلول والبسط ،والنشر في اللوم والحسور ،وقد أعطى الأول من الأشياء المنشورة للأول من الأشياء الملفوفة وأعطى الثاني للثاني بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،فاللوم بسبب البخل والحسور بسبب البسط ،وهذا من قولهم:حسره قومه إذا سألوه فأعطاهم حتى لم يبق معه شيء فهو محسور،قال امرؤ القيس:
كأن قلوب الطير رطبا ويابسا//لدى وكرها العناب والحشف البالي
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنس� �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:*
*يقول العرب:لا رجلَ ظريفاً في الدار*
*ويقولــون:لا رجلَ ظريفَ في الدار*
*ويقولــون:لا رجلَ ظريفٌ في الدار*
*التركيب الأول هو الأحسن والأجود لأنك أجريت الصفة على الموصوف فنونت الصفة وحجة من فعل ذلك أن النعت منفصل عن المنعوت مستغنى عنه وإنما جيء به بعد أن مضى الاسم على حاله ،فإن لم تأت به لم تحتج إليه ،وهذا هو وجه الكلام ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو الوجه الأقل جودة من سابقه،وهو أن تجعل المنفي ونعته اسما واحدا وتبنيه معه ،فتقول:لا رجلَ ظريفَ في الدار ،بنيت رجل مع ظريف ،وحجة من رأى هذا الرأي هي أن يجعل النعت مع المنعوت اسما واحدا  ويقولون:لما كان الموضع موضعا يصلح فيه بناء الاسمين اسما واحدا كان بناء اسم مع اسم أكثر وأفشى من بناء اسم مع حرف، أما الوجه الثالث وهو الأقل جودة من سابقه فأن تجعل النعت على الموضع فترفع ، لأن "لا " مع اسمها في موضع اسم مبتدأ فتقول :لا رجلَ ظريفٌ فتجري ظريف على الموضع فيكون موضع اسم مبتدأ والخبر محذوف وإن شئت جئت بخبر فقلت :لك ،أو عندك ،والنعت على اللفظ أحسن .*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض** .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*من متشابهات القرآن الكريم**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا*بينما يقول تعالى:"*ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا* فقال في الأولى"من كان يريد العاجلة"فجاء بصيغة الفعل الماضي المركب الذي يفيد الاستمرارية وعادة الاستعجال للثواب في الدنيا ،بينما جاء في الثانية بصيغة الفعل الماضي المجرد "أراد " للدلالة على الصبر وعدم الاستعجال للثواب في الدنيا وإنما همهم ثواب الآخرة ،كما قال تعالى في الأولى "عجلنا" فجاء بجواب الشرط فعلا ماضيا للتعبير عن الحدوث والتغير والفناء للدلالة على فناء وتغير جزاء العاجلة ،بينما قال في الثانية "فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا" فجاء بجواب الشرط جملة اسمية تدل على ثبات وديمومة جزاء الآخرة ،فالاختيار والتأليف في القرآن الكريم يعتمد على  الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي.*
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض** .*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله ثم تُردُّون إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون"(التوبة 94)وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: تقديم الفاعل "الله" نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف لأن رؤيته أهم وأسرع من رؤية الرسول الكريم ،وتم الفصل بين المتعاطفين بالمفعول به لهذه الغاية ولغاية أخرى وهي أهمية المفعول للفعل ،وبهذا وُضعت الألفاظ في أفضل مكان ،ومثله قوله تعالى: "وقل اعملوا فسيرى الله عملكم ورسوله والمؤمنون"
ثانيا: هناك رتبة بلاغية بين الغيب والشهادة من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،لأن علم الغيب أعظم وأهم وأدل على القدرة الإلهية .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأعرابي الفصيح أبو السليقة اللغوية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في الاحتياج المعنوي بين الفاصلة القرآنية ومحتوى الآية الكريمة ،كما هو الحال في قول الأصمعي :كنت أقرأ قوله تعالى :"والسارق والسارقة فاقطعوا أيديهما جزاءبما كسبا نكالا من الله والله غفور رحيم"وكان بجانبي أعرابي ،فقال:كلام من هذا؟فقلت:كلام الله،قال: أعد.فأعدت ،فقال:ليس هذا من كلام الله ،فانتبهت فقرأت بدلا من " والله غفور رحيم" ،"والله عزيز حكيم" فقال:أصبت،فقلت:أ  تقرأ القرآن؟قال:لا،ق  ت :فمن أين علمت؟فقال:يا هذا،عز فحكم فقطع،ولو غفر ورحم لما قطع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* ويستنبؤونك أحق هو قل إي وربي إنه لحق وما أنتم بمعجزين"*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: تقديم الخبر نحو أداة الاستفهام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الأداة والشيء المستفهم عنه، وتأخير المبتدأ في قوله تعالى" "أحق هو "لأنهم لا يريدون السؤال عن العذاب وإنما يريدون السؤال عما إذا كان سيقع أم لا .
ثانيا:يبدو أن "إي" أقوى حروف الجواب وتفيد التوكيد ،فقد جاءت مع القسم وإنَّ واللام المزحلقة والباء الزائدة ،وكلها تفيد التوكيد ،وهذه القوة ظاهرة في لفظها ،فهناك الكسرة وهي أقوى الحركات وهناك حرف المد الياء ،وهي عبارة عن كسرتين أيضا  .
ثالثا: جاء - سبحانه وتعالى - بكل هذه المؤكدات بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل تأكيد وقوع العذاب .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب:
يقول العرب:يجيء زيد أول -بالرفع
ويقولون :يجيء زيد أول -بالنصب
وكما هو الحال في قوله قوله-صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"أيهم يكتبها أول "بالرفع" وأول "بالنصب"،وأما أيهم يكتبها أول فهو في رواية الرفع مبني على الضم لأنه ظرف قطع عن الإضافة مثل قبل وبعد،
قال سيبويه:نقول ابدأ بهذا أول بالرفع،وإذا نصبت فهو حال من الفاعل المعرفة،وتقدير الكلام:يكتبها اول من غيره،كما تقول:يجيء زيد أحسن من فلان "بالنصب"ثم قد يحذف الجار والمجرور ،وكذلك"أيهم جاء أول "بالرفع"فهو حال إذا نصبت وظرف مبني إذا رفعت ،وكذلك قول أبي بردة:"أحببت أن تكون شاتي أول تذبح "من رفع فظرف،كأنه قال:تذبح قبل "بالرفع"،ومن نصب فحال من نائب الفاعل المضمر،كأنه قال:تذبح أول من غيرها "بالنصب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين جيوش سليمان-عليه السلام- القويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير" فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على فعل الحشر أو الجمع لجيوش سليمان -عليه السلام- القوية أثناء المسير ،ثم تأتي المباني بعد ذلك وهي أصناف الجند القوية ،وقد تقدمت طائفة الجن نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأنها الأقوى ،وهي الطائفة الأشهر والأهم عند سليمان عليه السلام ،وهي دليل العزة والسلطان الذي يحيط نفسه به،كما هي عادة الملوك ،ثم تأتي طائفة الإنس ،وهي الطائفة الأقل قوة من طائفة الجن العاتية ،ثم تأتي أخيرا طائفة الطير وهي أقل أصناف الجند قوة ،ولهذا تأخرت عن المبني عليه بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبينه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تخونوا الله والرسول وتخونوا أماناتكم وأنتم تعلمون*واعلموا أنما أموالكم وأولادكم فتنة وأن الله عنده أجر عظيم "*(الأنفال 27-27)وفي هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين ما يلي:
أولا: تقديم عدم خيانة الله – سبحانه وتعالى - على عدم خيانة الرسول الكريم بالأهمية والطبع والفضل والشرف فخيانة الله تعالى أشد وأعظم ،وإن كانت خيانة الرسول عظيمة ،ومن خان الرسول خان الله تعالى ،وخيانة الرسول الكريم تعني خيانة الله تعالى إلا أن خيانة الله تعالى أعظم . 
ثانيا: أعاد الله - سبحانه وتعالى - الفعل "تخونوا "للتأكيد على أهمية عدم خيانة الأمانة ، وحتى لا تصبح خيانة الأمانة بمنزلة خيانة الله والرسول ، ففصل بينها وبين خيانة الله ورسوله ،لأن منزلتها أقل  أهمية من خيانة الله - تعالى - وخيانة رسوله الكريم .
ثالثا:قدم الله سبحانه وتعالى فتنة الأموال على فتنة الأولاد ،لأن فتنتها أشد وأعظم ،وانشغال المرء بماله عن الدين وأموره أشد وأعظم من انشغاله بالولد .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في الأحاديث النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:" أعوذ بكلمات الله التامات التي لا يجاوزهن بر ولا فاجر، من شر ما خلق وذرأ وبرأ، ومن شر ما ينزل من السماء، ومن شر ما يعرج فيها، ومن شر ما ذرأ في الأرض، ومن شر ما يخرج منها، ومن شر فتن الليل والنهار، ومن شر كل طارق إلا طارقا يطرق بخير يا رحمن"بتقديم البر على الفاجر في عدم القدرة على تجاوز المشيئة والقدر ،مع ما يمتلكه من مقومات البر ،وهو أولى بالتقديم من الفاجر الذي لايمتلك مؤهلات تجاوز القدر ، والنفي عمن يمتلك المقومات أولى من النفي عن العاجز ،فإذا كان البر لا يستطيع فما بالك بالفاجر ؟كما قدم الخلق على البرء على الذرء تقديم التقدير على إيجاد الأشخاص على الإنشاء على غير مثال ،وهو من تقديم الرتبة والزمن والطبع والسبب ،كما قدم ما ينزل من السماء على ما يعرج فيها ،لأن الصواعق والمطر والغضب أهم من الأعمال السيئة التي تعرج فيها ،وقدم شر ما ذرأ في الأرض ،كالوحوش والجن ،على ما يخرج منها كالهوام والدواب ،لأن الأول أهم وأشد ،وقدم فتن الليل على فتن النهار لأن الليل وقت الفتن والدسائس والمؤامرات،وقدم ما يأتي من السماء على ما يأتي من الأرض لأنه أشد وأفظع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة النحوية والبلاغية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إن وليِّي الله الذي نزل الكتاب وهو يتولى الصالحين "*(الأعراف191)وق  ل تعالى:"* وقالوا أساطيرُ الأولين اكتتبها فهي تُملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا"*(الفرقان 5) وقال تعالى:"*وحُشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فهم يوزعون"* " (النمل17)وفي هذه الآيات الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: جاء سبحانه وتعالى بـ"الذي"بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، من أجل وصف المعرفة بالجمل ، ولولاها لضعف سبك الآية الكريمة ، ولوجدت المعنى لا يستقيم، وجاء بــ"هو" أو "هي" أو "هم"كذلك من أجل هذه الغاية ، فإنه لا يخفى على من له ذوق أنه لو جيء في ذلك بالفعل غير مبني على الاسم فقيل:"إن وليي الله الذي نزل الكتاب ويتولى الصالحين"و"اكتتب  ها فتملى عليه"و"حشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فيوزعون"لوجد اللفظ قد نبا عن المعنى والمعنى قد زال عن صورته والحال التي ينبغي أن يكون عليها .
ثانيا: قال تعالى"أساطيرُ" بالرفع ،وهي خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو،وبينهما احتياج معنوي ، وهذا هو رد الكفار عندما سئلوا عن القرآن الكريم ،وقد قالوا هذا الكلام لأنهم لا يؤمنون بالنبوة ولا بإنزال الكتب، فتحدثوا بحسب الحاجة المعنوية عندهم .
ثالثا:هناك رتبة بلاغية بين بكرة وأصيلا ، فـ"بكرة" تتقدم على "أصيلا"بالأهمي  ة والزمن.
رابعا:تم تقديم شبه الجملة "لسليمان" نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإفادة التخصيص ،كما تأخر نائب الفاعل "جنوده" ليتصل مع أجناس الجند بحسب الأهمية المعنوية .
خامسا:هناك رتبة بلاغية بين الجن والإنس والطير حيث يتقدم الجن على الإنس والطير نحو "جنوده"بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ويبدو أن الجن كانوا يقفون في الصف الأول عند الحشر ، وهم عماد الجيش، وأهم الأجناس في الجيش .
*وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في الأحاديث النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول رسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ((مَنْ قَالَ: لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ، لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ، عَشْرَ مِرَارٍ كَانَ كَمَنْ أَعْتَقَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَنْفُسٍ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ)) فقال "أربعة" بالتأنيث لأن النفس بمعنى الأشخاص ،وخص ولد إسماعيل بالذكر لشرف النسب والفضل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* والذين يمسِّكون بالكتاب وأقاموا الصلاة إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين "*(الأعراف170)وف   هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي: 

أولا: جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة "يمسِّكون" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، أي يتمسكون ، وفيها المبالغة في التمسك بتعاليم التوراة والعمل بما فيها والرجوع إليها في أمور الدين .

ثانيا: هناك رتبة بلاغية بين الإيمان بما في التوراة والعمل به وبين الصلاة ،حيث يتقدم الإيمان على الصلاة بالأهمية والزمن .

ثالثا: قال تعالى "إنا لا نضيع أجر المصلحين "عدولا عن الأصل ،والأصل أن يقول "إنا لا نضيع أجرهم" ولكن عدل عن الأصل لإفادة معنى الشمول ولإفادة معنى أن هؤلاء الناس من المصلحين ،مثلما قال تعالى :"إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا" .

   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في الأحاديث النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول رسُولِ الله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"إذا كَانَ جُنْحُ اللَّيْلِ أَوْ أَمْسَيْتُمْ فَكُفُّوا صِبْيَانَكُمْ ، فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْتَشِرُ حِينَئِذٍ ، فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ سَاعَةٌ مِنْ اللَّيْلِ فَخَلُّوهُمْ ، وَأَغْلِقُوا الْأَبْوَابَ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَا يَفْتَحُ بَابًا مُغْلَقًا ، وَأَوْكُوا قِرَبَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ ، وَخَمِّرُوا آنِيَتَكُمْ وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنْ تَعْرُضُوا عَلَيْهَا شَيْئًا ،  وَأَطْفِئُوا مَصَابِيحَكُمْ )حيث قال:"ذهب ساعة"بتذكير الفعل مع الساعة وذلك إما لأن الساعة مؤنث مجازي ،والمؤنث المجازي يجوز معه تذكير وتأنيث الفعل،أو لأن الساعة بمعنى الوقت وهو مذكر ،وبين تذكيره وتذكير الفعل منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين نعم الله السخيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا" فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تعداد نعم الله السخية على بني آدم ،ثم تأتي المباني بعد ذلك وهي التكريم والحمل في البر والبحر والرزق والتفضيل ،وهي تترتب من العام إلى الخاص ،ومن الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وقد تقدم التكريم والتشريف نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأنه الأهم ،لأنه يعني تكريمهم بالعقل الذي هو عمدة التكليف ،وشرفهم بالنطق والتمييز ،وجعل لهم سمعا وبصرا وفؤادا يفقه بها ،كما سلطهم على غيرهم من الخلق ،وسخر سائر الخلق لهم ،كما كرمهم بحسن الهيئة ولبس الثياب وأكل الطعام المركب ،....إلخ ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو أقل أهمية من سابقه ،وهو الحمل في البر والبحر وتسخير المركوب لخدمة بني آدم ، مما لا يصح لغير بني آدم أن يتحمل بإرادته وقصده وتدبيره ، وقد قدم الحمل في البر على الحمل في البحر لأنه الأهم والأشهر عند العرب ،ثم يأتي المبني الثالث ،وهو الرزق من الطيبات من المطاعم والمشارب ،كالسمن والعسل ،وجعل رزق غيرهم من التبن والعظام ،ثم يأتي المبني الرابع الذي تأخر بسب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه  ،وهو تفضيلهم على البهائم والدواب والوحش والطير بالغلبة والاستيلاء ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .
كما جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة " كثير" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية احتراسا واحترازا من أجل أمن اللبس ،وليعلم أن هناك من المخلوقات من هو أفضل من بني آدم كالملائكة ومؤمني الجن فهم قطعا أفضل من كافر بني آدم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وقطعناهم اثنتي عشرة أسباطا أمما وأوحينا إلى موسى إذ استسقاه قومه أن اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانبجست منه اثنتي عشرة عينا قد علم كل أناس مشربهم وظللنا عليهم الغمام وأنزلنا عليهم المن والسلوى كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم وما ظلمونا ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون "*(الأعراف 160) وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قال تعالى: "اثنتي عشرة أسباطا "فأنث العدد "اثنتي" مع المعدود المذكر "أسباطا" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء الآية الكريمة ، لأن"أسباطا" بمعنى قبائل ومفردها قبيلة .
ثانيا: جاء سبحانه وتعالى بــ"إذ" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الاستسقاء حصل مرة واحدة ،وعند تكرار الحدث يأتي بـ"إذا" .
ثالثا: هناك إيجاز حذف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ، وتقدير الكلام "فضرب الحجر أو فضربه فانبجست ".
رابعا: قال تعالى "فانبجست" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وتعني خروج الماء القليل من الحجر ، لأن القوم استسقوا نبيهم  ، ولم يستسقوا ربهم ، فشكوا ذلك إلى سيدنا موسى فاستسقى ربه ، قال تعالى في سورة البقرة :"وإذ استسقى موسى لقومه فقلنا اضرب بعصاك الحجر فانفجرت منه اثنتي عشرة عينا "فمع استسقاء النبي قال تعالى "انبجست" ومع استسقائه قال "فانفجرت" .
خامسا: هناك رتبة بلاغية بين المن والسلوى حيث يتقدم المن نحو فعل الإنزال بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن المن  طلُّ ينزل من السماء على الشجر والحجر ويحلو وينعقد عسلا ،أما السلوى فطائر لذيذ لا ينزل من السماء ،كانوا يذبحونه ويأكلونه في التيه ،ولهذا تأخر عن فعل الإنزال بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه . 
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في سورة قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*تبت يدا أبي لهب وتب*ما أغنى عنه ماله وما كسب* سيصلى نارا ذات لهب*وامرأته حمالة الحطب* في جيدها حبل من مسد*
 وفي هذه السورة الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: خص سبحانه وتعالى اليدين بالذكر لأن أبا لهب كان يقول:يعدني محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) أشياء لا أرى أنها كائنة ،يزعم أنها بعد الموت،فلم يضع في يدي من ذلك شيئا ،ثم ينفخ في يديه ويقول:تبا لكما ،ما أرى فيكما شيئا ،أو لأنه كان يرمي الرسول الكريم بالحجارة ،أو لأنه مزق يدي الجدي بيديه عندما أثنى على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ثانيا:قدم سبحانه وتعالى أبا لهب على امرأته لأنه رأس الكفر ،وهو أشهر وأهم من امرأته في العداوة للإسلام ، وقد سبق له ذكر .
ثالثا: قال تعالى :وامرأته حمالة الحطب " فقطع علاقة الاحتياج المعنوي بين الصفة والموصوف من أجل الذم ،أي: أذم حمالة الحطب.
رابعا:في الآية الأخيرة قدم الخبر على المبتدأ من أجل اتصال الخبر بما قبله ،والضمير بالمرجع بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وتأخر المبتدأ ليتصل بصفته بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،ومن أجل رعاية الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر:
هن الحرائر لا ربات أحمرة//سود المحاجر لا يقرأن بالسور
فقد ضمن الفعل" يقرأن " معنى الفعل "يرقين" أو"يتبركن" أو "يتقربن "وعداه بالباء بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب،وخص الحمير بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها أرذل المال وشره،كما خص المحاجر بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها أول ما يرى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وكم من قرية أهلكناها فجاءها بأسنا بياتا أو هم قائلون*فما كان دعواهم إذ جاءهم بأسنا إلا أن قالوا إنا كنا ظالمين *(الأعراف4-5)وفي هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين ما يلي:
أولا :قال تعالى"وكم من قرية أهلكناها"من أجل تكثير القرى ،وإذا أراد تكثير الفعل فإنه يقول: وكم أهلكنا من قرية ،أي أهلكنا القرى مرات عديدة ،قال تعالى:أفلم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون"أي:أهلكنا مرات كثيرة .
ثانيا:تقديم مجيء البأس في الليل على مجيئه وقت القيلولة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن العذاب فيه أكبر ،فأنت تنزعج من رنين الهاتف أو قرع جرس البيت ليلا أكثر من انزعاجك وقت القيلولة ؛لأنك تكون نائما .
ثالثا:اختار سبحانه وتعالى وقتي الليل والقيلولة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنهما وقتا الدعة والسكون،ومجيء العذاب فيهما أشد وأفظع.
رابعا:قائلون من القيلولة وليست من القول ومنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب تدل على ذلك ،فهي معطوفة على البيات.
خامسا:الفاصلة القرآنية لا تمنع اتصال المعاني ،فهناك علاقة معنوية بين ما قبل الفاصلة القرآنية وما بعدها .
سادسا: قال تعالى"إذ جاءهم بأسنا" فجاء بـ"إذ" الظرفية ،لأن المجيء مرة واحدة ،ولو كان المجيء أكثر من مرة لقال "إذا".
سابعا:تذكير "كان" مع الدعوى لأنها بمعنى الدعاء وهو مذكر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إن ربكم الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش يغشي الليل النهار يطلبه حثيثا والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره،ألا له الخلق والأمر تبارك الله رب العالمين"*(54 الأعراف ) ففي هذه الآية الكريمة يتحدث الخالق - سبحانه وتعالى - عن نفسه مظهرا عظمته ، وبين هذا الأمر وبين ما سيأتي  منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، فقد جاء سبحانه وتعالى بإنَّ بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتوكيد محتوى الآية الكريمة ،أي أن ربكم الله لا أحد غيره ،ثم جاء بالأوصاف التي تدل على العظمة ، وجاء بـ"الذي" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، من أجل التوصل إلى نعت المعرفة بالجملة ثم دلل على عظمته بخلق السموات والأرض ،وقدم السموات على الأرض في ترتيب بلاغي نحو الفعل خلق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن خلقها أعظم من خلق الأرض وأهم ، ثم جاء قوله"في ستة أيام"بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأن قِصر مدة البناء العظيم يدل على عظمة الخالق ، ثم جاء بما يتناسب مع السموات أولا وهو استواؤه على العرش ثم جاء بما يتناسب مع الأرض ثانيا وهو ظاهرة تكون الليل والنهار ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء الآية الكريمة ، وبعد أن انتهى من ذكر خلق السموات والأرض جاء ببعض المخلوقات فيها ،التي تدل على عظمته ، وبينها رتبة بلاغية ، وبدأ بالشمس لأنها أعظم من القمر ، لأنها ذاتية الإضاءة أما القمر فنوره انعكاسي ، والشمس نورها أصلي أما القمر فنوره غير أصلي ،وقدم ما نوره ذاتي وأصلي على ما نوره غير ذلك ،لأنه أعظم ،ثم تحدث عن تسخير هذه النجوم ،وهو أمر يدل على العظمة ، ثم جاء بما يدل على عظمته أيضا وهو أن الخلق والأمر له وحده خاصة، فقدم الخبر شبه الجملة "له" على المبتدأ "الخلق" من أجل  التخصيص ، وقدم الخلق على الأمر،-  وبينهما رتبة بلاغية - ، لأنه سابق له بالأهمية والزمن والطبع ،ثم اختتم الآية الكريمة بالفاصلة التي تدل على كثرة بركته وعظمتها واتساعها وبين هذه الخاتمة ومحتوى الآية الكريمة أهمية معنوية واحتياج معنوي .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الرتبة البلاغية بين الأطعمة المحرمةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* قل لا أجد في ما أوحي إليَّ محرما على طاعم يطعمه إلا أن يكون ميتة أو دما مسفوحا أو لحم خنزير فإنه رجس أو فسقا أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن ربك غفور رحيم "*(الأنعام 145)وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا:هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الطعام المحرم وتأتي بعده أنواع الطعام المحرم وهي المباني مرتبة من الخاص إلى العام ومن القريب إلى البعيد ومن الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وأولى أنواع المحرمات بالتحريم هي الميتة ،وهي أشدها تحريما ولهذا ارتبطت بالمبني عليه أولا لأنها نجسة وقذرة ومؤذية ......إلخ ،تلاها بعد ذلك الدم المسفوح ،وهو أقل ضررا منها ،ثم جاء لحم الخنزير ثم ما أهل لغير الله به آخرها تحريما لأنه الأقل ضررا ،وجاء آخرا بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى مع المبني عليه ،مع أنها كلها محرمة طبعا .
ثانيا:جاء سبحانه وتعالى بالصفة "مسفوحا" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل تقييد الدم المحرم وهو الدم المسفوح أما غير المسفوح فغير محرم .
ثالثا:جاء قوله تعالى "فإنه رجس" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وفصل به بين المتعاطفات للتأكيد على نجاسة لحم الخنزير خاصة .
رابعا:أحيانا يقول تعالى"ما أهل لغير الله به " وهو العدول عن الأصل ، ويقول أحيانا "ما أهل به لغير الله ، وهذا هو الأصل ، وهذا أو هذا يأتي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، فالتعبير الأول يأتي بتقديم "لغير الله" على "به" في السور المكية لأنه يريد تثبيت العقيدة أولا ، فالمستنكر هو الذبح أو الإهلال لغير الله ،فهو الأولى بالتقديم ، وبعد أن ثبتت العقيدة جاء بالتعبير الثاني بتقديم "به" على "لغير الله " في السور المدنية ،وهو الأصل لأن الباء جزء من الفعل ، والمستنكر هو الإهلال  بالمذبوح ،وليس "لغير الله" فجاء بالمستنكر على الأصل لأنه يريد ترسيخ الشريعة بعد أن ثبتت العقيدة.
خامسا:جاء قوله تعالى "غير باغ ولا عاد" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على أن الأكل من الطعام المحرم للمضطر مقيد بما يبقيه على قيد الحياة .
سادسا:هناك رتبة بلاغية بين المغفرة والرحمة فالله يغفر ثم يرحم ،والمغفرة مقدمة على الرحمة بالأهمية والزمن والطبع .
سابعا:جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة "رب" مضافة إلى الكاف" والمقصود بها سيدنا محمد من أجل تعظيم المضاف إليه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إن الله اصطفى آدم ونوحا وآل إبراهيم وآل عمران على العالمين"* فهذه الآية الكريمة تترتب بالأهمية والشهرة وليس بالزمن، لأن سيدنا عيسى سابق بالزمن لسيدنا محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم- ومع ذلك فقد تلاه ،وهذا يعني أن الآية الكريمة تترتب بالأهمية والشهرة ،حيث جاء سيدنا آدم أولا وهو أبو البشر ،تلاه سيدنا نوح وهو آدم الثاني ،ثم جاء بعده سيدنا محمد –صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ثم جاء بعد ذلك سيدنا عيسى -عليه السلام -،ولو كانت الآية الكريمة تترتب بالزمن لتقدم سيدنا عيسى على سيدنا محمد عليهما أفضل الصلاة والسلام ".
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أهداف اللباستقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* يا بني آدم قد أنزلنا عليكم لباسا يواري سوءاتكم وريشا* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر رزق اللباس والأهداف منه ،ثم تأتي المباني بعد ذلك وهي الأهداف مرتبة بعد المبني عليه من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية،حيث يتقدم الهدف الأول وهو ستر العورة نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،لأنه الهدف الأهم من اللباس ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو أقل أهمية من سابقه ألا وهو هدف الزينة ،الذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،فالأصل في اللباس أن يستر العورة ،وإن تجمل به الإنسان فلا بأس ،ولا عكس في الموضوع،أي لا يكون اللباس للزينة على حساب ستر العورة،وفي هذه الآية الكريمة تقديم للضروريات على الكماليات ،وهذا هو الصواب ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس   �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* للرجال نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون وللنساء نصيب مما ترك الوالدان والأقربون " وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا:تقديم الخبر "للرجال" على المبتدأ"نصيب"بحس  ب الأهمية المعنوية ليتصل المبتدأ بما بعده ،بحسب الأهمية المعنوية. 
ثانيا:هناك رتبة بلاغية في تقديم نصيب الرجال على نصيب النساء لأن نصيب الرجال أكبر وأشهر وهم قوامون على النساء .
ثالثا:هناك رتبة بلاغية أخرى في تقديم ميراث الوالدين على ميراث الأقربين ،لأنه الأشهر ، والأهم هو أن يرث المرء والديه .
رابعا: أفرد سبحانه وتعالى نصيب الرجال عن نصيب النساء وكرر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، فلم يجمع بينهما قائلا"للرجال وللنساء نصيب....."أمنا من اللبس ،لأن لكل منهما نصيب يختلف عن الآخر ،وذلك حتى لا يظن أحد أن نصيبهما واحد ،أو أنهما متساويان .........إلخ ،بل لهؤلاء نصيب ولهن نصيب ، والنصيبان مختلفان .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى "* لا يستوي القاعدون من المؤمنين غيرُ أولي الضرر والمجاهدون في سبيل الله بأموالهم وأنفسهم فضل الله المجاهدين بأموالهم وأنفسهم على القاعدين درجة وكلا وعد الله الحسنى وفضل الله المجاهدين على القاعدين أجرا عظيما "*(النساء 95)وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا:لا نستطيع تغيير المواقع بين القاعدين والمجاهدين لأن المعنى سينعكس ،بسبب تغير منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب .
ثانيا:جاء سبحانه وتعالى بالاستثناء وفصل به بين المتعاطفين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل تخصيص الحكم العام .
ثالثا:قدم سبحانه وتعالى الجهاد بالمال على الجهاد بالنفس بحسب الأهمية المعنوية حتى لا يُظن أن الجهاد لا يكون إلا بالنفس فقط ،وللحث على الجهاد بالمال .
رابعا:المقصود بـــ"القاعدين" الأولى هم أولو الضرر والمقصود بـ "القاعدين " الثانية هم من لا عذر لهم ،وهذا واضح من منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب في السياق اللغوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*ادعوا ربكم تضرعا وخفية إن الله لا يحب المعتدين*ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها وادعوه خوفا وطمعا إن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين"*(الأعر  ف 55-56).
وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: هناك رتبة بلاغية بين التضرع والخفية ،لأن التضرع أهم وأقرب إلى الدعاء من الخفية ،لأن التضرع هو الابتهال بتذلل ورغبة إلى الله تعالى ،وهذا شيء يتعلق بنفس الدعاء ،أما الخفية فهي الإسرار في الدعاء ،وهو شيء أبعد عن الدعاء من التذلل .
ثانيا: قال تعالى في نهاية الآية الكريمة الأولى "إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" فما العلاقة المعنوية بين الفاصلة القرآنية ومحتوى الآية الكريمة ؟المقصود بقوله تعالى: "إن الله لا يحب المعتدين" أن الله لا يحب المعتدين في الدعاء المجاوزين للحد ،كأن يسأل الداعي الخلود في الدنيا مثلا، أو أن يسأل إدراك المحال ، ففي هذا اعتداء ومجاوزة للحد ، وبهذا يظهر الاحتياج المعنوي بين الفاصلة القرآنية ومحتوى الآية الكريمة . 
ثالثا:قال تعالى:"ولا تفسدوا في الأرض بعد إصلاحها" فلم يأت بــ"مِن" قبل الظرف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي إلى حرف الجر ،لأنه لم يقصد الإفساد بعد الإصلاح مباشرة .
رابعا: هناك رتبة بلاغية بين الخوف والطمع ،والمقصود هو: خائفين من عقابه ،طامعين في ثوابه ، فالخوف يتقدم على الطمع بالأهمية والزمن والطبع ،لأن تأثيرعامل الخوف من العقاب يجعل الإنسان يلهج بالدعاء ، وتأثيره على الإنسان أشد من عامل الطمع ،لأن السلامة مطلوبة قبل الغنيمة ،فنحن نقول للمسافر :ردَّك الله سالما غانما   .
خامسا:قال تعالى:"إن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين"فذكَّر الخبر مع اسم إنَّ المؤنث لأن المضاف "الرحمة استفاد التذكير من المضاف إليه المذكر، أو لأن الرحمة بمعنى "العطف" أو الإحسان ،فالله تعالى يحسن إلى المحسنين ويعطف على المحسنين عند الدعاء ، وقد يكون المقصود أن الله ورحمته قريبان من الداعي فجمع المعنيين بأقصر الطرق ، وبهذا يكون الخبر خبرا عن المضاف والمضاف إليه ، وكل هذه الأمور تعود إلى منزلة المعنى ، وقد قال تعالى"وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداعي إذا دعان" فالله ورحمته قريبان من الداعي المحسن،والقرآن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا .
   وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال المحرمة وغير السَّويَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* قل تعالوا أتل ما حرم ربكم عليكم ألا تشركوا به شيئا ....................لعلكم تذكَّرون"*(الأنع  م 151-152).
وفي هاتين الآيتين الكريمتين ما يلي:
أولا: هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الأعمال المحرمة ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأعمال المحرمة مرتبة من الخاص إلى العام في شدة التحريم ومن القريب إلى البعيد ومن الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،حيث جاء في المرتبة الأولى في شدة التحريم الشرك بالله ،فليس هناك أعظم من الشرك بالله في شدة التحريم ،ومن هنا لا يغفر الله تعالى الشرك به ويغفر ما دون ذلك لمن يشاء ،ولهذا ارتبط بالمبني عليه أولا لأنه أهم المحرمات ،ثم يأتي بعد الشرك بالله عقوق الوالدين فقد جاء ثانيا واقترن بالشرك بالله دلالة على عظم عقوق الوالدين ،ثم يأتي في المرتبة الثالثة قتل الأولاد بسبب الفقر، ثم رابعا عمل الفواحش والمعاصي كالزنا ثم جاء خامسا قتل النفس بغير الحق ، ثم جاء سادسا الاعتداء على مال اليتيم ثم جاء سابعا نقص الكيل والميزان ثم يأتي تحريم الكذب في الخبر أو الشهادة ثامنا  ثم يأتي تاسعا وأخيرا تحريم نقض العهود ، الذي يأتي في المرتبة الأخيرة من حيث شدة التحريم ولهذا ارتبط بالمبني عليه متأخرا بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،مع كون كل هذه الأمور من المحرمات طبعا. 
ثانيا: قال تعالى "ولا تقربوا الفواحش "فجاء بكلمة تقربوا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وهي أشد وأقوى من "لا تعملوا الفواحش "لأنها تنهى عن مجرد الاقتراب ، وفيها شدة النهي.
ثالثا: قال تعالى: "ولا تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق نحن نرزقكم وإياهم "بتقديم رزق الآباء على رزق الأبناء لأن التقدير: ولا تقتلوا أولادكم من إملاق كائن بكم ،فتقدم رزق الآباء أو الضمير "كم" بحسب منزلة المعنى نحو الفعل " نرزقكم "وتأخر الضمير "إياهم" بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى مع المبني عليه "الفعل"نرزق" بينما قال تعالى في آية أخرى"ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق نحن نرزقهم وإياكم"فقدم ضمير الأولاد على ضمير الآباء لأنه قال "خشية إملاق"يحدث في المستقبل،فالله تعالى تكفل برزق الأبناء قبل رزق الآباء .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقديم جواب الشرط على الأداة وفعل الشرطتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*فذكر إن نفعت الذكرى* وقوله تعالى:*فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون* وقوله تعالى:*فكيف تتقون إن كفرتم يوما يجعل الولدان شيبا*ففي هذه الآيات الكريمة تقدم جواب الشرط على الأداة وفعل الشرط –وهذه إحدى صور الشرط في القرآن الكريم -  بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدفين : المعنوي  واللفظي ، ففي الآية الأولى تقدم الجواب للحث على التذكير ،وفي الثانية للحث على السؤال ،وفي الثالثة لإبداء التعجب والاستغراب ،والآيات الكريمة ليست بحاجة إلى تقدير جواب الشرط لأن  جواب الشرط  موجود والكلام مرتبط به ، والكلام مفهوم بدون تقدير ، كما تقدم الجواب بالضابط اللفظي من أجل رعاية الفواصل القرآنية ، ومما يدل على ذلك وجود الفاء الرابطة لجواب الشرط، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليكم وشكر لكم.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى "*وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين"*حيث قال تعالى" مغاضبا" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ولم يقل مثلا "غاضبا" أو غضبانا ،بل جاء بالصيغة المناسبة التي تدل على المفاعلة لأن قومه غاضبوه عندما امتنعوا منه فغاضبهم وتركهم ،كما قال تعالى"في الظلمات" ولم يقل "في الظلام" مثلا ،من أجل أن ينقل لنا الواقع الذي كان فيه يونس عليه السلام ،حيث كان في ظلمات ثلاث ،وهي :ظلمة الليل وظلمة البحر وظلمة الحوت ،او لأنه كان في ظلمة البحر وظلمة الحوتين لأن الحوت الذي كان فيه ابتلعه حوت آخر .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تسويغ الابتداء بالنكرة
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في الابتداء بالنكرة ،فمن المعروف أن العرب يبدأون كلامهم بالمعرفة ،لأن الإخبار عن النكرة لا يفيد ، إلا أن منزلة المعنى تقوم بدور هام في تسويغ الابتداء بالنكرة ،وذلك لأن النكرة تصبح مفيدة بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ،ومدار الأمر على حصول الفائدة ،فمتى حصلت الفائدة جاز الابتداء بالنكرة ،كقولنا : في الدار رجل ،والأصل فيه : رجل في الدار ،حيث يصلح شبه الجملة أن يكون خبرا وصفة ،ولكن عند التقديم يصبح شبه الجملة خبرا ،لأن الصفة لا تتقدم على الموصوف ،وتحصل الفائدة ،لأن الكلام مفهوم ،ومثل ذلك قولنا "أإله مع الله " و"ما إله إلا الله" فقد اعتمد المبتدأ على الاستفهام والنفي ،وصار الكلام مفهوما ،ومثل ذلك أن تكون النكرة دالة على الدعاء ومفيدة ،كقوله تعالى:"ويل للمطففين" ،وكذلك الحال إذا كانت النكرة موصوفة ،لأن الصفة تقرب النكرة من المعرفة ،كقوله تعالى :"رسول من الله يتلو صحفا منشرة"،ومثل ذلك أن تكون النكرة مضافةإلى نكرة فيحصل لها التخصيص ،والتخصيص يقرب النكرة من المعرفة ،كقولنا : كتاب علم مفيد ،وكذلك الحال إذا كانت النكرة دالة على العموم ،فتحصل الفائدة ،كقولنا :من يدرس ينجح ،وكقولنا :كلٌّ يموت ،وكذلك الحال إذا كانت النكرة مصغرة ،لأن التصغير كالصفة ،كقولنا :رجيل في الدار ،وهي كقولنا: رجل صغير في البيت ،فتحصل الفائدة ،ومثل ذلك أن تكون النكرة خلفا من موصوف ،مثل،"مؤمن خير من كافر" أي:رجل مؤمن خير من كافر،وكذلك الحال إذا كانت النكرة معطوفة على معرفة ،كقولنا :محمد ورجل في الدار يدرسان ،ومثله أن تكون النكرة معطوفة على وصف ،كقولنا :محمديٌّ ورجل في الدار يذاكران ،وكذلك الحال إذا كانت النكرة معطوفا عليها موصوف ،كقولنا : رجل وزوجة صالحة في الدار .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى "* من يشفع شفاعة حسنة يكن له نصيب منها ومن يشفع شفاعة سيئة يكن له كفل منها وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا "*(النساء 85)وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا:هناك رتبة بلاغية في تقديم الله سبحانه وتعالى الشفاعة الحسنة على الشفاعة السيئة بالأهمية والفضل والشرف .
ثانيا:جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة"نصيب" مع الشفاعة الحسنة وبكلمة "كفل"مع الشفاعة السيئة ؛لأن النصيب هو الجزاء غير المحدد،وهو جزاء الحسنة ،أما "الكفل"فهو الجزاء المحدد وهو جزاء االسيئة ،فهناك منزلة معنى بين الخير والنصيب واحتياج معنوي بين الكفل والشر،ومما يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى:يؤتكم كفلين من رحمته* فلو لم يكن الكفل محددا ويدل على كمية معينة لما ثنَّاه ، وهو كقولنا :ربعان أو خمسان أو ثلثان .
قال تعالى في نهاية الآية الكريمة :"وكان الله على كل شيء مقيتا" وتعني:أن الله تعالى حافظ لمقادير أعمالكم فيجزيكم عليها ،وبين هذه الفاصلة ومحتوى الآية الكريمة احتياج معنوي كما هي عادة القرآن الكريم القائم على منزلة المعنى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

البنت الفصيحةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه القصة:
صحب رجلٌ كثيرُ المال عبدين في سفر ، فلما توسَّطا الطريق همَّا بقتله ، فلما صحَّ ذلك عنده قال : أقسم عليكما ـ إذا كان لابدَّ لكما من قتلي ـ أن تمضيا إلى داري ، وتنشدا ابنتيَّ هذا البيت ! قالا : وما هو ؟ قال : 
من مبلغٌ بنتيَّ أن أبـاهما ... للهِ درُّكما ودرُّ أبيكمـا
فلما قتلاه جاءا إلى داره ، وقالا لابنته الكبرى : إن أباك قد لحقه ما يلحق الناس ، وآلى علينا أن نخبركما بهذا البيت ! فقالت الكبرى : ما أرى فيه شيئـًا تخبراني به ، ولكن اصبرا حتى أستدعي أختي الصغرى .
فاستدعتها فأنشدتها البيت ، فخرجت حاسرة ، وقالت : هذان قتلا أبي يا معشر العرب ، ما أنتم فصحاء ، قالوا : وما الدليل عليه ؟ قالت : المصراع الأول يحتاج إلى ثانٍ ، والثاني يحتاج إلى ما يكمله ، ولا يليق أحدُهما بالآخر ، قالوا : فما ينبغي أن يكون ؟ قالت : ينبغي أن يكون : 
من مخبرٌ بنتيَّ أنَّ أباهمـا // أمسـى قتيلاً بالفلاة مُجنـدلا
لله درُّكمـا ودرّ أبيكمــا// لا يبرحَ العبدان حتى يُقتـلا
فاستخبروهما فوجدوا الأمر على ما ذكرتْ...
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس   �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات أمن اللبس، ويكفي المتكلم أن يقول كلاما مفهوما بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

»»»»»»الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية»»»»تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله  عن صفات المكذبين بالدين :"فذلك الذي يَدُعُّ اليتيم "حيث جاء بكلمة يدع بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على غلظة وجفوة وقسوة المكذبين بالدين ،لأن الدعَّ يعني:الزجر والنهر بغلظة وعنف وقسوة ، فهؤلاء المكذبون جفاة قساة ،لذلك استحقوا أن يقول الله  عنهم :"يوم يُدعُّون إلى نار جهنم دعّا أي:يُدفعون دفعا شديدا فيه عنف وقسوة وشدة وكراهية وإهمال،وهذا يصدق ما نحن فيه ،والجزاء من جنس العمل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة **تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين،
يقول المعلم للطالب : اكتبنَّ درسك .
ويقول المعلم للطالب:اكتبنْ درسك.
التركيب الأول فيه معنى قوة الطلب والتأكيد والرغبة في الكتابة بسبب وجود نون التوكيد الثقيلة، أما التركيب الثاني ففيه خفة الطلب والتأكيد والرغبة في الكتابة بسبب وجود نون التوكيد الخفيفة ،فقد قال تعالى
:"* ليسجنَنَّ وليكوناً من الصاغرين "*يوسف32)، حيث  أكدت امرأة العزيز الفعل الأول بالثقيلة لقوة قصدها سجن يوسف عليه السلام ، وشدة رغبتها فيه، وأكدت الفعل الثاني بالخفيفة لعدم قوة قصدها تحقيره وإهانته وعدم شدة رغبتها في ذلك لما عندها من المحبة له.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية**قال تعالى:"*واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية **
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون"* والأصل أن يقال بحسب الأهمية المعنوية :"* واضرب أصحاب القرية مثلا لهم إذ جاءها المرسلون "* لأن المفعولين الأول والثاني أهم للفعل "المبني عليه " من شبه الجملة ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ، فتقدم شبه الجملة نحو الفعل"المبني عليه"  بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص وتأخر المفعولان من أجل الجمع  بين الضمير في قوله تعالى"إذ جاءها المرسلون" وبين مرجع الضمير وهو المفعول الأول"أصحاب القرية" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الضمير والمرجع ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه، و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

**الرتبة  البلاغية بين الصلاة والسلام ** تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَمَلَائِكَتَهُ يُصَلُّونَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ ۚ يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما "* فقد قدم الله تعالى صلاته على صلاة الملائكة عليهم السلام وعلى صلاة الناس وتسليمهم لأنها أهم وأفضل وأشرف من صلاة الملائكة عليهم السلام ،ومن صلاة الناس وتسليمهم ، فصلاته سبحانه وتعالى ثناء ومدح وتعظيم وذكر في الملأ الأعلى، وصلاتهم  استغفار ودعاء وطلب رحمة ، كما قدم صلاة الناس على تسليمهم لأن الصلاة تتقدم على التسليم بالأهمية والفضل والشرف،ومما يدل على هذا قولنا :"*عليه الصلاة والسلام""* لأن الصلاة أهم وأفضل وأشرف من التسليم ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه، و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** الرتبة البلاغية بين المأكولات البحرية** تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* أحل لكم صيد البحر وطعامه "* ، فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تحليل صيد البحر وطعامه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المأكولات البحرية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو صيد البحر وهو الذي يصطاده الناس حيا طريا ،وبدأ به لأنه أفضل وأهم وأشهر وأزكى وأطيب ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو طعام البحر ، وهو الطعام اليابس المالح الميت الذي يقذفه البحر على الساحل ،وهو أقل أهمية وشهرة وفضلا  من سابقه ، ولهذا تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه، و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*"الحقيقةُ التي لا يستطيع المنصفُ كتمانَها: أن التّضلّع من علم العربيّة يُقوّي العقل، وينظّمُ الفكر، ويَغرسُ الثّقة، ويَفتحُ أبوابَ العلوم، ويَزيدُ الإيمان بإعجاز التّنزيل..!".[أ.د. عبدالعزيز الحربي]*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

**بشرى للمنافقين  **تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*بشر المنافقين بأن لهم عذابا أليما * والأصل أن يقال *أنذر ،أو أخبر * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ،لكنه قال  *بشر * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا  عدولا عن الأصل ، وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التهكم عليهم والاستهزاء بهم ،وهذا مثل قولك لأحدهم :أبشرك بالرسوب إن بقيت على هذا الحال ،فالإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

مكرر

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم الإلهية**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن عيسى عليه السلام :"*وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالْإِنجِيلَ"*ف  هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر النعم التي أنعمها الله تعالى على عيسى عليه السلام ،ثم تأتي المباني بعد ذلك مرتبة من الخاص إلى العام من حيث الزمن ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو تعليمه الخط والكتابة صغيرا يليه تعليمه الفقه والفهم والكلام المحكم ،ثم علمه التوراة ومن بعدها الإنجيل ،وخص التوراة والإنجيل بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية تكريما وتشريفا ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه، و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** قال تعالى: وخرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم** تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وخرقوا له بنين وبنات بغير علم "* فجاء بكلمة *خرقوا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،ولم يقل مثلا *اختلقوا*أو *اصطنعوا* لأن هناك فرقا في المعنى بين "خرقوا" و"اختلقوا" فالخلق الكذب المقدر المنظم ، والخرق الكذب الذي لا تقدير فيه ولا نظام ، ولا روية ولا إنعام ، فهاهنا يظهر التقييد بنفي التدبر والنظر ، ويؤيده قوله تعالى : * بغير علم :* أي : من غير أن يعلموا حقيقة ما قالوه من خطأ وصواب ، ولكن رميا بقول عن عمى وجهالة من غير فكر وروية ،وبين الخرق وعدم العلم منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## أم يعقوب

> من مخبرٌ بنتيَّ أنَّ أباهمـا // أمسـى قتيلاً بالفلاة مُجنـدلا
> لله درُّكمـا ودرّ أبيكمــا// لا يبرحَ العبدان حتى يُقتـلا


جزى اللهُ الأخَ خيرًا بهذهِ الفوائدِ  البلاغيةِ العظيمةِ
لكنْ هذانِ البيتانِ وردا على لسانِ المهلهلِ في الروايةِ التاريخيةِ واللهُ أعلمُ.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك
بيت المهلهل هكذا:
من مبلغ الحيين أن مهلهلا *** لله دركما ودر أبيكما 
وهناك من ينشد البيت هكذا:
من مبلغ الأقوام أن مهلهلا//لله دركما ودر أبيكما 
ويبدو أن هناك تشابها بين القصتين .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
** قال تعالى: كتب ربكم على نفسه الرحمة** تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ۖ كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ ۖ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِن بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "* وقوله تعالى:"*قُل لِّمَن مَّا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۖ قُل لِّلَّهِ ۚ كَتَبَ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ ۚ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ۚ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ"* والأصل أن يقال بحسب الأهمية المعنوية :"*كتب الرحمة على نفسه "* لأن المفعول به أهم للفعل من شبه الجملة ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،وتقدم شبه الجملة "على نفسه " نحو الفعل "كتب" المبني عليه ولعدة أسباب منها : لأنه سبق ذكر الله تعالى ،فتقدم شبه الجملة "على نفسه" ليتصل مع لفظ الجلالة بحسب منزلة المعنى ،وليتصل الضمير في قوله تعالى "على نفسه" مع المرجع وهو "ربكم" و* الله *تعالى ، بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية ، كما تقدم شبه الجملة *على نفسه*  نحو الفعل كتب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس ، لأن بقاء الفعل متأخرا يثير اللبس  ويجعله متعلقا *بالرحمة* ، مع أنه متعلق بالفعل * كتب* ، بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي ، كما تأخرت* الرحمة* وهي المفعول به لتتصل بمضمونها وهو العفو والمغفرة للمذنب الجاهل المصلح في الآية الكريمة الأولى ،والإمهال للتوبة في الآية الكريمة الثانية ،ولولا التقديم والتأخير بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي لتفككت أواصر التركيب القرآني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

***كل عام وأنتم بألف خير***
** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في  هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب : رضي عنه .
ويقولون      :رضي عليه.
ويقولون      :رضي له .
ويقولون      :رضي به .
ويقولون      :رضي منه .
التركيب الأول يعني صفح عنه وأحبه ،وعفا عنه وتجاوز عنه ،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الجر عن الذي يفيد الترك والتجاوز ،قال تعالى:"رضي الله عنهم ورضوا عنه ،أي :أحبهم الله وأحبوه ، والتركيب الثاني يعني أقبل عليه ووافق عليه ،نقول :رضي المدير على النظام التعليمي ،أي: وافق عليه ،بسبب وجود حرف الجر على الذي يفيد الاستعلاء ،والتركيب الثالث يعني اختار له وقبل له ،بسبب وجود اللام التي تفيد الملك والاختصاص والاستحقاق ،قال تعالى:ورضيت لكم الإسلام دينا، أي:اخترته وقبلته لكم ، والرابع يعني اكتفى وقنع به وتمسك به بسبب وجود حرف الجر الباء الذي يفيد الإلصاق والمصاحبة ،نقول :رضي من الغنيمة بالإياب ،والخامس يعني قبل منه ،نقول :رضي منه الطلب ،أي :قبله وأخذه ،وجعل المتكلم غاية الابتداء بسبب وجود حرف الجر من الذي يفيد ابتداء الغاية  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال الإنسانية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى :"* وذروا ظاهر الإثم وباطنه * فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ترك المحرمات الظاهرة والباطنة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أعمال الجوارح وأعمال القلب  بعد المبني عليه مرتبة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو الابتعاد عن المحرمات التي تقترفها الجوارح لأن الإنسان قادر على التحكم بجوارحه ومنعها من اقتراف الإثم ،أما أفعال القلب فغير قادر على التحكم بها ، كالميل القلبي والكره ......إلخ ،فلا يستطيع أن يذر أو يترك مثل هذه الأفعال ،وقد تأخر المبني الثاني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
* قال تعالى: سنجزي الذين يصدفون عن آياتنا *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى :"* فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّن كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَصَدَفَ عَنْهَا ۗ سَنَجْزِي الَّذِينَ يَصْدِفُونَ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْدِفُونَ"* حيث جاء بكلمة" صدف" ولم يقل أعرض أو انصرف ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،للتعبير عن الإعرض الشديد عن آيات القرآن الكريم مع الصد عنها  ،  فمعنى يصدفون: يُعرضون عنها أو يُعرضون عن الحق إعراضاً شديداً، أو يعدلون عنها، وصدف عنه: أعرض إعراضا شديدا يجري مجرى الصدف، أي: الميل في أرجل البعير، أو في الصلابة كصدف الجبل أي: جانبه، أو الصدف الذي يخرج من البحر ،وهذه الكلمة توحي بالصلابة والقوة في الإعراض والصد عن سبيل الله وآيات القرآن الكريم ،وقد جاء معها في السياق "فمن أظلم "و"سوء العذاب" وهناك منزلة معنى بين العمل والجزاء ، كما تم اختيار هذه الكلمة بالضابط اللفظي ،لاحظ الإيقاع العذب الذي يؤديه تكرار السين والصاد والذال والدال والزاي في الآية الكريمة  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الماء والطعام ** قال تعالى :"*أفيضوا علينا من الماء *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى:"*ونادى اصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة أن أفيضوا علينا من الماء أو مما رزقكم الله "* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على طلب الكفار لمتطلبات الوجود والحياة وهم في النار ، ثم تأتي المباني وهي متطلبات الحياة :الماء والطعام، مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو الاستسقاء أو طلب الماء ،وبدأ الكفار به لأنه أهم عندهم من غيره ، وهو الأفضل والأنفع في هذه الظروف،فالشخص الذي يحترق ويكاد العطش يقتله يطلب أول ما يطلب الماء البارد ، لتخليصه مما هو فيه ،قال تعالى:"*وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي "*فالماء عصب الحياة في الدنيا والآخرة ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الاستطعام أو طلب الطعام ،الذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
* قال تعالى: فمن زُحزح عن النار وأُدخل الجنة فقد فاز*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى :"*فمن زُحزح عن النار وأُدخل الجنة فقد فاز "* حيث جاء بكلمة "زُحزح" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لتنقل لنا مشهدا من مشاهد يوم القيامة نقلا أمينا ودقيقا، وهي تعني انه ينتقل خطوة خطوة من النار الى الجنة ، وكأن شيئا يشده أو يجذبه وهو السيئات ، وتنقل كل خطوة بصعوبة بالغة ، كأن المرء يزحزح صخرة ثقيلة من مكان الى مكان آخر ، فهو يحركها يمينا تارة ويسارا تارة اخرى بجهد بالغ ، شيئا فشيئا حتى يصل بها الى مكانها ، وهكذا شأن الانسان كلما ذكر له عمل صالح زحزح خطوة الى الامام ، وما زال يفعل الصالحات شيئا فشيئا فيزحزح عن النار خطوة خطوة ، حتى يصل الى مدخل الجنة فينطلق سعيدا بفوزه وبعمله ، تصديقا لقولة تعالى «إن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات».
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*دور الاحتياج المعنوي في التفريق بين الجراد*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في التفريق بين الجراد الذي هو جمع جرادة في المذكر والمؤنث ، فإن أردت الفصل بين الذكر والأنثى فأنت بحاجة معنوية ماسة إلى أن تأتي بالنعت فتقول : رأيت جرادة ذكرا أو رأيت جرادة أنثى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية* قال تعالى :"*يسومونكم سوء العذاب  *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى :"*وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُم مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ ۚ وَفِي ذَٰلِكُم بَلَاءٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ "*حيث عبَّر سبحانه وتعالى عن تعذيب فرعون وقومه لبني إسرائيل بكلمة "يسومونكم" ولم يقل مثلا يعذبونكم" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، للتعبير عن نوع خاص من العذاب ،وهو العذاب الذي يترك علامة أو أثرا ماديا أو معنويا في شخصية المعذب ،كأن يترك فيه حرقا أو كويا أو جرحا أو ندبا أو حزنا يدل على التنكيل وشدة العذاب ،ومما يدل على هذا المعنى أنها جاءت  مع سوء العذاب وتذبيح الأطفال ،وبينها وبين سوء العذاب والتذبيح للأطفال منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*دور منزلة المعنى في التفسير** قال تعالى :"قالوا ما أغنى عنكم جمعكم وما كنتم تستكبرون"
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى:"*ونادى أصحاب الأعراف رجالا يعرفونهم بسيماهم قالوا ما أغنى عنكم جمعكم وما كنتم تستكبرون "*أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة *حيث يجوز في *ما* في قوله تعالى *ما أغنى* أن تكون استفهامية ،والمعنى :ما الذي أغناه عنكم جمعكم واستكباركم ؟ كما يجوز فيها أن تكون نافية ،والمعنى :لم يغن عنكم جمعكم ولا استكباركم ، والأولى أن تكون استفهامية وذلك بسبب منزلة المعنى مع الاستفهام الذي يليها في قوله تعالى :"* أهؤلاء الذين أقسمتم لا ينالهم الله برحمة "* وبين الاستفهام والاستفهام منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية* قال تعالى :"*إذ انبعث أشقاها  *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى عن عقر ناقة صالح عليه السلام :"* إذ انبعث أشقاها "* حيث قال تعالى "انبعث" ولم يقل ذهب أو راح مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، لأن كلمة "انبعث " تعني:هب واندفع  وأسرع وتهور الطائش نحو الناقة وعقرها ،وهذا المعنى لا تكفيه كلمة ذهب أو راح للدلالة عليه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*فدمدم عليهم ربهم بذنبهم فسواها "* حيث قال تعالى*فدمدم*ولم يقل *فأهلكهم *أو*فعذبهم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن كلمة *فدمدم* تحمل معنا خاصا أشد من مجرد العذاب ،فهي تعني أولا تكثير الفعل ،وتعني أنه أرجفهم وأطبق الأرض عليهم فأهلكهم واستأصلهم عن بكرة أبيهم ،وطمرهم بالأرض وجعل لونها أحمر من دمائهم ،وهذا المعنى لا يكفيه كلمة عذبهم أو أهلكهم للتعبير عنه   .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج العمعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال العقابية *قال تعالى :"*فَأَرْسَلْنَ  ا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلَاتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ*                          
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*فَأَرْسَ  ْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ وَالْجَرَادَ وَالْقُمَّلَ وَالضَّفَادِعَ وَالدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلَاتٍ فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُّجْرِمِينَ* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر العقاب الذي أرسله الله تعالى على فرعون وقومه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي ألوان العذاب مرتبة بعده من العام إلى الخاص ،ومن الأهم والأعظم والأشد إلى الأقل أهمية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو الطوفان وهو السيل أو الموت أو الطاعون ، وهو أشد أنواع العذاب ،حتى قيل إن الماء قد وصل إلى الأعناق فأهلك البشر والشجر والزرع والدواب ، ثم أرسل عليهم الجراد وهو أقل خطرا من العذاب السابق ،حتى أكل الجراد مسامير بيوتهم فانهارت عليهم ، ثم عاقبهم بالسوس والقمل والبراغيث والضفادع ،إلى أن تنتهي الآية الكريمة بأخف ألوان العذاب وهو الرعاف ،وهو خروج الدم من الأنف ، وقد تأخر المبني هذا بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ *حيث ذكر سبحانه وتعالى الكثير من المؤكدات والكلمات الدالة على التعظيم وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للرد القوي على الكفار المشككين بصدق نبوة سيدنا محمد والقرآن الكريم الذي جاء به ، فقال *إنا*ولم يقل*إني* ،وقال *نحن* ولم يقل *أنا*وقال *نزلنا * ولم يقل *نزلت*وقال *إنا* ولم يقل*إني* وقال لحافظون *ولم يقل *حافظون* وقال *حافظون * ولم يقل*حافظ* ، ومن جهة أخرى فمنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب ،فقد بدأ الآية الكريمة بالتوكيد والتعظيم واختتمها بالتوكيد والتعظيم ، فلا يشكن شاك بعد هذا في صدق النبوة المحمدية والقرآن الكريم وفي تكفل الله تعالى بحفظ القرآن الكريم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* الرتبة البلاغية بين التدابير الحربية *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى:"*وَأَعِدّ  وا لَهُم مَّا اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن قُوَّةٍ وَمِن رِّبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِن دُونِهِمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ ۚ وَمَا تُنفِقُوا مِن شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تُظْلَمُونَ*فهذ   الآية الكريمة مبنية على الإعداد والتجهيز للعدو من أجل إرهابهم ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي عناصر القوة ورباط الخيل مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، من العام إلى الخاص ،ومن الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى هو عناصر القوة وهي عامة وتشمل كل ما يتقوى به في الحرب ،ومن ذلك السلاح والحصون وجمع العتاد والتدريب على القتال وسائر التدبيرات الحربية ،من كل ما تقدرون عليه ،ومعنى *ما*هنا التكثير ،بدليل قوله *أعدوا*  وقوله*ترهبون* لأن القليل لا يُرهب ، ولا يحتاج إلى إعداد ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو رباط الخيل التي تُربط بإزاء العدو لإظهار القوة وإرهابهم ، والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،ولأنه أقل أهمية من سابقه ، كما قدم العداوة لله على العداوة للمؤمنين ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،كما قدم العدو المعروف على العدو غير المعروف لأنهم أهم والحرب بسببهم ،وهم أولى بالإعداد لهم وإرهابهم ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما ضمن الفعل تعلمون معنى الفعل تعرفون ،ولهذا احتاج إلى مفعول واحد .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* الرتبة البلاغية بين نعم الله الإبداعية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى :"* وهو الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَالنَّخْلَ وَالزَّرْعَ مُخْتَلِفًا أُكُلُهُ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ مُتَشَابِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ ۚ كُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَآتُوا حَقَّهُ يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ ۖ وَلَا تُسْرِفُوا ۚ إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ * فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الجنات والبساتين التي أبدعها وخلقها الله تعالى لعباده الصالحين ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي البساتين المعروشة والبساتين غير المعروشة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى والفضل والشرف هي الجنات والبساتين المعروشة لأنها تدل على إبداع الخالق وعظمته ،وتدل على العز والسلطان والجاه ،وهي أجمل وأفضل وأشرف من غيرها ،يليها في الإبداع والعظمة والفضل الشرف البساتين غير المعروشة التي تكون على الأرض ، والتي تأخرت بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما أعاد ذكر النخل والزرع والزيتون والرمان مع أنها داخلة في ذكر الجنات وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية تكريما وتشريفا لما فيها من الفضيلة . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية* قال تعالى :"*يخادعون الله والذين آمنوا *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله  تعالى:"*يُخَادِع  ونَ اللَّهَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلَّا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى "يخادعون " ولم يقل "يخدعون" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ومن أجل أمن اللبس ،لأن الله تعالى لا يُخدع ، ولا ينطلي عليه الخداع والمكر ،وإن تهيأ للمنافقين ذلك ،  فجاءب"يخادعون لأن المنافق يُخادع الله جل ثناؤه بكَذبه بلسانه ، والله تبارك اسمه خادِعُه، بخذلانه عن حسن البصيرة بما فيه نجاةُ نفسه في آجل مَعادِه, كالذي أخبر في قوله:"* وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّمَا نُمْلِي لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنَّمَا نُمْلِي لَهُمْ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِثْمًا"* ،وقد قال بعض العلماء : معنى يخادعون الله أي يخادعونه عند أنفسهم وعلى ظنهم ، أي : بإظهارهم ما أظهروه من الإيمان مع إسرارهم الكفر ، ويعتقدون بجهلهم أنهم يخدعون الله بذلك ، وأن ذلك نافعهم عنده ، وأنه يروج عليه كما يروج على بعض المؤمنين ، كما قال تعالى : "* يوم يبعثهم الله جميعا فيحلفون له كما يحلفون لكم ويحسبون أنهم على شيء ألا إنهم هم الكاذبون "* ، ولهذا قابلهم على اعتقادهم ذلك بقوله : "* وما يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون "* فجاء "بيخدعون" مع" أنفسهم" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، لأن أنفسهم يجري عليها الخداع ، أي : وما يُغرّون بصنيعهم هذا ولا يخدعون إلا أنفسهم وما يشعرون بذلك من أنفسهم ،وهذه صفة تدل على غفلتهم وحمق تفكيرهم، فإنهم يحسبون أنهم بنفاقهم يخدعون الله سبحانه وتعالى، وهل يستطيع بشر أن يخدع رب العالمين ؟ لا يوجد مخلوق، يستطيع أن يخدع خالقه، ولكنهم من غفلتهم، يحسبون أنهم يستطيعون خداع الله جل جلاله. وفي تصرفهم هذا لا يكون هناك سلام بينهم وبين الله. بل يكون هناك مقت وغضب. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضام * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين .
يقول العرب:أنعم الله علينا بنعمٍ من الفاكهة.
ويقولون.    :أنعم الله علينا بنعمِ .....الفاكهة.
النعم التي أنعمها الله تعالى علينا في التركيب الأول أكثر من النعم في التركيب الثاني ،لأن النعم في التركيب الأول نكرة ،والنكرة تدل على غير معين ومحدود،أما المعرفة فتدل على معين ومحدود،قال تعالى :"*ولقد أخذنا آل فرعون بالسنين ونقصٍ من الثمرات "* فقد نقصت الثمرات وقل إنتاج الثمار قلة غير معتادة لهم ، فكانت الشجرة تحمل ثمرة ، ولهذا نوَّن كلمة * نقص *ولم يضفها إلى الثمرات ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،للدلالة على النقص الكثير ،لأن النكرة تدل علي غير معين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية* 
**قال تعالى :"*حتى يثخن في الأرض*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَىٰ حَتَّىٰ يُثْخِنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۚ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الْآخِرَةَ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ"* حيث قال تعالى*يثخن* ولم يقل *يقتل* أو* يضرب* في الأرض،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،للدلالة على ضرورة شدة القتل والمبالغة فيه ،بحيث يحصل بهذا القتل إزالة المقاومة لدى الكفار ،وعدم قدرتهم على حركة فعالة ضد المسلمين ،أي توجيه الضربة القاضية للكفار،بالتركيز على القتل والإكثار منه ، وليس على أخذ الأسرى ،قال تعالى :"* فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُم  ْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّىٰ تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَٰكِن لِّيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُم بِبَعْضٍ ۗ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَن يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ "* وبعد التقتيل قد يكون هناك أسرى ،أما قبل ذلك فلا ،  ومما يدل على هذا المعنى أنها جاءت مع *فضرب الرقاب*وبيينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وخص الرقاب بالذكر لأن القتل أكثر ما يكون بها ،وقال : " فضرب الرقاب " ولم يقل فاقتلوهم ; لأن في العبارة بضرب الرقاب من الغلظة والشدة ما ليس في لفظ القتل ، وكلمة *يقتل*أو*يضرب*لا تفي بهذا المعنى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** دور الأهمية المعنوية في حل مشكلة مرجع الضمير* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِلَّا تَنصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ لِصَاحِبِهِ لَا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا ۖ فَأَنزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَّمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَىٰ ۗ وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ "*حيث يختلف المفسرون حول مرجع الضمير في قوله تعالى *فأنزل الله سكينته عليه *فمنهم من يرى أن الضمير يعود على الرسول الكريم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ،ومنهم من يرى أن الضمير يعود على صاحبه أبي بكر --رضي الله عنه - ،والذي يبدو لي أن الضمير يعود على الرسول الكريم بحسب منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ،وذلك كما يلي:
أولا: السياق اللغوي في الرسول الكريم ،وهو شمس الآية الكريمة ،حيث تدور الأحداث حوله والضمائر كلها تعود عليه .
ثانيا :قوله تعالى بعدها *وأيده بجنود لم تروها *وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه ،فالتأييد للرسول الكريم وكذلك إنزال السكينة .
ثالثا:إنزال السكينة على الرسول الكريم وهو الشخصية الأهم في قصة الغار  يعني نزول السكينة على صاحبه ،فهي تنزل على المتبوع والتابع .
رابعا :القول بأن الضمير يعود على أقرب مذكور ليس صحيحا على إطلاقه ،  فقد يعود على البعيد عندما تكون الأهمية المعنوية له ،وينبغي القول إن الذي يتحكم في ذلك هو منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية بين الضمير والمرجع ، قال تعالى *وتركنا يوسف عند متاعنا فأكله الذئب * فالضمير في *أكله* يعود على يوسف عليه السلام ،وهو المرجع البعيد ، لأن الحديث عنه وهو شمس القصة ولا يعود على المتاع القريب ،وهو ما يتمتع به الإنسان من طعام وشراب وغيره .
خامسا :القول بأن الرسول الكريم لا يخاف وعليه السكينة ،قول مردود ،فالرسول الكريم يعتريه ما يعتري بقية البشر ،وهذا ليس عيبا ،فقد خاف إبراهيم عليه السلام من قبل ،قال تعالى :"*  فَلَمَّا رَأَىٰ أَيْدِيَهُمْ لَا تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً ۚ قَالُوا لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَىٰ قَوْمِ لُوطٍ "* كما خاف موسى عليه السلام  ،قال تعالى *فأوجس في نفسه خيفة موسى *وقال تعالى *وخر موسى صعقا * .
سادسا: قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لصاحبه لا تحزن لا تشعر بأنه غير خائف والخائف هو أبو بكر ،ولكن هذه صفة القائد الذي لا يبث الرعب في قلوب جنوده ،حيث قال *لا تحزن إن الله معنا * من أجل التخفيف عنه .
سابعا :قوله تعالى:"*وأيده بجنود لم تروها " يعني أن النبي الكريم وصاحبه كانا في مأزق ،والمأزق يسبب الخوف للجميع ،ولهذا أنزل الله تعالى السكينة على رسولنا الكريم -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وعلى صاحبه- رضي الله عنه-.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** الرتبة البلاغية بين طرق التعامل مع الأمور غير السويَّة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قولنا :"*المنكر إما أن تزيله أو تزول عنه"*  فهذا القول مبني على ذكر المنكر وكيفية التصرف تجاهه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي طرق التصرف مع المنكر ، وهي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية هي طريقة تغيير المنكر ،فهذا أهم وأولى وأفضل وأشرف ،قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"*من رأى منكم منكرا فليغيره بيده فإن لم يستطع فبلسانه فإن لم يستطع فبقلبه وذلك أضعف الإيمان "* فإن لم تنجح طريقة تغيير المنكر أو إزالته فما عليك إلا أن تلجأ إلى الطريقة الثانية وهي الابتعاد عن المنكر ،وهذه الطريقة أقل أهمية وفضلا وشرفا من سابقتها ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية **قال تعالى:"*وحاق بهم *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون * حيث قال تعالى عن الكفار "حاق بهم " ولم يقل "نزل" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة *حاق * تعني أصابهم وأحاط بهم ولزمهم وتغلغل فيهم العذاب والمكروه ،ولا تكفي كلمة نزل للدلالة على هذا المعنى ،ومما يدل على ذلك أنها تأتي في السياقات اللغوية التي توحي بالشدة والعنف قال تعالى:"* 
فَأَصَابَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  "*وقال تعالى :"*كَانُوا يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  "* وقال تعالى :"* وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَىٰ أُمَّةٍ مَّعْدُودَةٍ لَّيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ ۗ أَلَا يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ "* وقال تعالى :"*اسْتِكْبَارً  ا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَكْرَ السَّيِّئِ ۚ وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ ۚ فَهَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا سُنَّتَ الْأَوَّلِينَ ۚ فَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَبْدِيلًا ۖ وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّتِ اللَّهِ تَحْوِيلًا "*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين .
يقول العرب :هذا كهذا .
ويقولون.     :هذا مثل هذا.
التركيب الأول يدل على المشابهة بسبب وجود الكاف التي تفيد التشبيه ،أما التركيب الثاني فيدل على التساوي والتماثل ،بسبب وجود كلمة مثل التي تفيد التسوية  ،فالتركيب الثاني أبلغ في المعنى من التركيب الأول ، فعندما نقول :هذا مثل هذا ،فهُوَ مِثْلُهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ،ويقول العرب :عَامَلَهُ بِالمِثْلِ" : بِالشَّيْءِ نَفْسِه ، وتقول العرب : أمثل السلطان فلانا : قتله قودا ، والمعنى أنّه فعل به مثل ما كان فعله .
وقد جاء في لسان العرب : مثل : كلمة تسوية.
ومما يدل على هذا قوله تعالى :"* فورب السماء والأرض إنه لحق مثل ما أنكم تنطقون *وقال تعالى:"*{قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ} [البقرة : 118]. {فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا } [البقرة : 137]. {فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ} [البقرة : 194]. {وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ } [البقرة : 228]. {عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ } [الإسراء : 88]. {قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ} [الكهف : 110]  
وعن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه قال: قال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - : قال الله عز وجل : ( إذا تحدث عبدي بأن يعمل حسنة فأنا أكتبها له حسنة ما لم يعمل ، فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها بعشر أمثالها ، وإذا تحدث بأن يعمل سيئة فأنا أغفرها له ما لم يعملها ، فإذا عملها فأنا أكتبها له بمثلها ، وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قالت الملائكة : رب ذاك عبدك يريد أن يعمل سيئة وهو أبصر به ، فقال : ارقبوه ، فإن عملها فاكتبوها له بمثلها ، وإن تركها فاكتبوها له حسنة ، فإنما تركها من جرَّاي
ِ.وقال الشاعر :
 "لاَ تَنْهَ عَنْ خُلُقٍ وَتَأْتِيَ مِثْلَهُ عار عليك إذا فعلت عظيم
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

مكرر

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*خالدين فيها "*و* خالدين فيها أبدا  * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في ذكر كلمة *أبدا* التي تفيد التأكيد للنفي والإثبات ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، أو حذفها لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المؤمنين الصالحين :"* رَسُولاً يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ لِيُخْرِجَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَمَنْ يُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً قَدْ أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً "* وقال تعالى عن الكفار الظالمين "* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنْ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقاً (168) إِلاَّ طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَداً وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيراً "* فذكر الله تعالى هنا التأبيد في الجنة والنار بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي لأن السياق اللغوي يحتاج إليها ،لأن فيه شدة  ،فالمؤمنون آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ،والكفار كفروا وظلموا ،كما أن السياق اللغوي فيه مفصل  ،بينما يقول تعالى عن المحسنين:"* فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ۚ وَذَٰلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  "* كما قال عن الكفار :"*وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ ۖ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ "* فلم يذكر التأبيد هنا لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ، لأن السياق اللغوي لا يحتاجها ،وليس فيه شدة ، وما فعله هؤلاء لا يحتاج إلى ذكر كلمة  *أبدا * فالسياق اللغوي لا يحتاج كلمة التأبيد،كما أن السياق اللغوي مجمل ،والهدف المعنوي من التأبيد هو تأكيد الإثبات والنفي بمعنى قطعا ومطلقا ،فعندما تقول لن أفعله أبدا فإنك تؤكد نفي  الفعل المستمر بكلمة تدل على  الاستمرار في المستقبل،وعندما تقول :ستبقى صديقي أبدا ،فأنت تؤكد على استمرارية الصداقة بكلمة تدل على الاستمرار في المستقبل كذلك، ومن غير المعقول أن يدل عدم التأبيد على الخروج من الجنة أو النار ، وكلمة الخلود وحدها تكفي للدلالة على الاستمراية ،وتأتي كلمة أبدا لتأكيد الاستمرار ،وبين الخلود والتأبيد منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، وقد جاء في الحديث النبوي الشريف :"* إِذَا دَخَلَ أَهْلُ الْجَنَّةِ الْجَنَّةَ ، وَأَهْلُ النَّارِ النَّارَ ، نَادَى مُنَادٍ : يَا أَهْلَ الْجَنَّةِ ، خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ فِيهِ ، وَيَا أَهْلَ النَّارِ ، خُلُودٌ لَا مَوْتَ فِيهِ "* كما جاء في لسان العرب :"*" الخُلْد : دوام البقاء في دار لا يخرج منها ، وخَلَدَ يَخْلُدُ خُلْداً وخُلوداً : بقي وأَقام.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*قال تعالى:"ومأواهم جهنم * و*النار مثوى لهم *
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في اختيار كلمة *مأوى* أو*مثوى* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى في الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التالية :"*
كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ ﴿١٦٢ آل عمران﴾
فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ ﴿٧٢ المائدة﴾
فَقَدْ بَاءَ بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ ﴿١٦ الأنفال﴾
مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ ﴿١٩٧ آل عمران﴾
فَأُولَٰئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا ﴿٩٧ النساء﴾
أُولَٰئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا ﴿١٢١ النساء﴾
وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ ﴿٧٣ التوبة﴾
وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ﴿٩٥ التوبة﴾
أُولَٰئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ﴿٨ يونس﴾
أُولَٰئِكَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْحِسَابِ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ﴿١٨ الرعد﴾
مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ كُلَّمَا خَبَتْ زِدْنَاهُمْ سَعِيرًا ﴿٩٧ الإسراء﴾
وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ ﴿٥٧ النور﴾
وَمَأْوَاكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ *
فقال تعالى *مأواهم* بسبب العنف والشدة في السياق اللغوي ،وكلمة *مأوى* فيها قوة المعنى واللفظ  بسبب وجود الهمزة الانفجارية والشديدة ،وبين القوة والقوة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،بينما يقول تعالى :"*
وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لِامْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ *
قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ ﴿١٢٨ الأنعام﴾
قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ رَبِّي أَحْسَنَ مَثْوَايَ ﴿٢٣ يوسف﴾
فَادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَلَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ *
وَمَا كُنْتَ ثَاوِيًا فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا وَلَٰكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ 
أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْكَافِرِينَ ﴿٦٨ العنكبوت﴾
أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْكَافِرِينَ ﴿٣٢ الزمر﴾
أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى لِلْمُتَكَبِّرِ  ينَ ﴿٦٠ الزمر﴾
قِيلَ ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ *
ادْخُلُوا أَبْوَابَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا فَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ*
فَإِنْ يَصْبِرُوا فَالنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَهُمْ ﴿٢٤ فصلت﴾
يَتَمَتَّعُونَ وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ الْأَنْعَامُ وَالنَّارُ مثوى لهم*
فلا عنف ولا شدة في السياق اللغوي في هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة ،ولهذا جاءت كلمة مثوى الضعيفة لفظا ومعنى بسبب وجود حرف الثاء الرخوة والمهموسة  ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وبين الضعيف والضعيف منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"* إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  يَا نِسَاءَ النَّبِيِّ لَسْتُنَّ كَأَحَدٍ مِّنَ النِّسَاءِ ۚ إِنِ اتَّقَيْتُنَّ فَلَا تَخْضَعْنَ بِالْقَوْلِ فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ وَقُلْنَ قَوْلًا مَّعْرُوفًا (32) وَقَرْنَ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ وَلَا تَبَرَّجْنَ تَبَرُّجَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ الْأُولَىٰ ۖ وَأَقِمْنَ الصَّلَاةَ وَآتِينَ الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِعْنَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ۚ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُذْهِبَ عَنكُمُ الرِّجْسَ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ وَيُطَهِّرَكُمْ تَطْهِيرًا *(33) وَاذْكُرْنَ مَا يُتْلَىٰ فِي بُيُوتِكُنَّ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ لَطِيفًا خَبِيرًا *فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة مبنيه على هدف التطهير وإبعاد الرجس والأذى عن أهل البيت وخاصة النساء رضوان الله عليهم ، ثم تأتي المباني وهي الوسائل والطرق الموصلة إلي الهدف ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو عدم الخضوع بالقول،وقول المعروف ،والقرار في البيوت، وعدم التبرج ،وقدم هذه الأمور على الصلاة والزكاة وطاعة الله ورسوله وقراءة القرآن الكريم وكتب الحكمة ،وذلك بسبب أهميتها في الوصول إلى الهدف وهو التطهير وإبعاد الرجس والأذى عن آهل البيت رضي الله عنهم ،وقد جاءت الفاصلة القرآنية بذكر الهدف من هذه الإرشادات والتعليمات ،ألا وهو التطهير وإبعاد الرجس والأذى عن أهل البيت ،وبين الوسائل والهدف منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما قال تعالى كلمة *أهل* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على أقرب المقربين .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*ليواطئوا عدة ما حرم الله * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ ۖ يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ عَامًا لِّيُوَاطِئُوا عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ فَيُحِلُّوا مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ ۚ زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ *حيث قال تعالى *ليواطئوا* ولم يقل *ليوافقوا* أو*ليشابهوا* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة *ليواطئوا*تحمل معنى الغش والخداع والتحايل والتآمر ،نقول :تواطأ مع العدو ،أي:اتفق معه سرا وتعاون معه ،وتآمر معه على الوطن وتعاون عليه ،ومما يدل على الغش والخداع أن الله تعالى حرم العدد والمعدود وهم يحرمون العدد ولا يهمهم المعدود ،وهذا هو الخداع بعينه ،أما غيرها من الكلمات فلا تحمل هذا المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبة* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين  .
يقول العرب :لا طالبَ في الصف ولا طالبة.
ويقولون.    :لا في الصف طالبٌ ولا طالبة .
من جهة المعنى ،في التركيب الأول نفيت وجود طالب في الصف ،لأن منزلة المعنى على أشدها بين* لا* واسمها ،قال تعالى:"*ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه * فقد نفى الشك عن القرآن الكريم ،ولم يثبته لغيره من الكتب ،وهذا هو الأصل في الترتيب ،أما في التركيب الثاني فقد نفيت عن الصف وجود طالب فيه، لأن العلاقة المعنوية على أشدها بين* لا *وشبه الجملة ،قال تعالى عن خمر الجنة *لا فيها غول ولاهم عنها يُنزَفون*فقد نفى عنها الغول وأثبته لخمور الدنيا ،فليس فيها مافي غيرها من العيب والنقيصة ،وهي تفضل على غيرها بعدم الغول ،وهذا هو العدول عن أصل الترتيب ، والكلام يترتب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
أما من جهة الإعراب فالتركيب الأول يتكون من* لا *النافية للجنس واسمها وخبرها ،ومن الاسم المعطوف ،ومنزلة المعنى وقوة العلاقة المعنوية على أشدها بين *لا *واسمها الذي لم يتأخر عنها ولهذا أعربناه اسمها ،أما التركيب الثاني فيتكون من* لا* النافية المهملة ومن الخبر والمبتدأ ،وذلك بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية بين* لا* واسمها بسبب تأخيره عنها ،مما أدى إلى ضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينهما وإهمال* لا* ثم يأتي الاسم المعطوف.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الشخصيات السَّلفية* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قولنا :"صلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن تبعهم بإحسان الى يوم الدين*فهذا القول مبني على ذكر الدعاء بالصلاة على بعض الشخصيات الدينية ،ثم تأتي المباني بعده وهي الشخصيات الدينية السلفية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،فهو نبي الأمة وقائدها وسيد المرسلين وأشرف ولد آدم عليه السلام،الذي بعث متمما لمكارم الأخلاق ،وهو أولى المذكورين وأحقهم بالصلاة عليه ،يليه في أحقية الصلاة عليهم والأهمية والشرف أهل البيت الأشراف الأطهار ،ثم يأتي الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهم التابعون الذين تأخروا بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينهم وبين المبني عليه ،فهم الأقل أهمية وفضلا وأحقية في الصلاة عليهم ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،روى البخاري ومسلم  عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بن مسعود رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ:"* خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ، ثُمَّ يَجِيءُ أَقْوَامٌ تَسْبِقُ شَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ يَمِينَهُ، وَيَمِينُهُ شَهَادَتَهُ"*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*لولوا إليه وهم يجمحون*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين :"*ويحلفون بالله إنهم لمنكم وما هم منكم ولكنهم قوم يفرقون * لو يجدون ملجأ أو مغارات أو مدخلا لولوا إليه وهم يجمحون * حيث قال تعالى *يفرقون* و*يجمحون* ولم يقل :يخافون ويسرعون ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،للتعبير عن شدة الخوف الذي يمزق القلوب،وللتعبير عن شدة السرعة ،لأن الجماح : السرعة الشديدة التي تتعسر مقاومتها أو تتعذر . يقول : إنهم لشدة كرههم للقتال معكم ولمعاشرتكم ، ولشدة رعبهم من ظهور نفاقهم لكم ، يتمنون الفرار منكم ، والمعيشة في مضيق من الأرض يعتصمون به من انتقامكم ، بحيث لو يجدون ملجأ يلجؤون إليه ، أو مغارات يغورون فيها ، أو مدخلا يندسون وينجحرون فيه ، لولوا إليه - أي : إلى ما يجدونه مما ذكر - وهم يسرعون متقحمين كالفرس الجموح لا يردهم شيء . وهذا الوصف من أبلغ مبالغة القرآن في تصوير الحقائق التي لا تتجلى للفهم والعبرة بدونها ، فتصور شخوصهم وهم يعدون بغير نظام ، يلهثون كما تلهث الكلاب ، يتسابقون إلى تلك الملاجئ من مغارات ومدخلات ، فيتسلقون إليها ، أو يندسون فيها ،وقد جاءت قوة المعنى من قوة اللفظ ،لاحظ القوة في حروف الراء والقاف والجيم والحاء،أما كلمتا *يخافون ويسرعون فلا تفيان بالتعبير عن هذا المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*فتربصوا إنا معكم متربصون   * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* قُلْ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنَا إِلَّا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ ۖ وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَن يُصِيبَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِّنْ عِندِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا ۖ فَتَرَبَّصُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّتَرَبِّصُونَ "* حيث قال تعالى* فتربصوا* ولم يقل *انتظروا* مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن كلمة *التربص* تحمل معنى الترصد والمراقبة والتأهب والتحين والتوقع ،وذلك كمن يخنس في مكان ما ويترصد عدوه لينقض عليه ،أو ليوقع به شيئا ما ،قال تعالى*وَمِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ مَغْرَمًا وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ* وقال تعالى* لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ ﴿٢٢٦ البقرة﴾
وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلَاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ ﴿٢٢٨ البقرة﴾
وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا ﴿٢٣٤ البقرة﴾
الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ ﴿١٤١ النساء﴾
فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ ﴿٢٤ التوبة﴾
قُلْ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنَا إِلَّا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ ﴿٥٢ التوبة﴾
فَتَرَبَّصُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُتَرَبِّصُونَ ﴿٥٢ التوبة﴾
فَتَرَبَّصُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُتَرَبِّصُونَ ﴿٥٢ التوبة﴾
وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا ﴿٥٢ التوبة﴾
وَمِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ مَغْرَمًا وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ ﴿٩٨ التوبة﴾
قُلْ كُلٌّ مُتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا ﴿١٣٥ طه﴾
قُلْ كُلٌّ مُتَرَبِّصٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا ﴿١٣٥ طه﴾
إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ فَتَرَبَّصُوا بِهِ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ ﴿٢٥ المؤمنون﴾
أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ ﴿٣٠ الطور﴾
قُلْ تَرَبَّصُوا فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُتَرَبِّصِي  نَ ﴿٣١ الطور﴾
قُلْ تَرَبَّصُوا فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُتَرَبِّصِي  نَ ﴿٣١ الطور﴾
وَلَٰكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الْأَمَانِيُّ *
فكلمة * التربص* تحمل الكثير من المعاني ولا تدل على مجرد الانتظار ،فهي تعني الانتظار مع الترصد والاستعداد والمراقبة والتوقع وتحين الفرصة .....إلخ.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب : 
يقول العرب : أية فتاة جاءت ؟
ويقولون.     : أي فتاة جاءت ؟
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،لأن منزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب ،وبين التأنيث والتأنيث الحقيقي منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،أما التركيب الثاني فمن مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،ولا يوجد أهمية معنوية واحتياج معنوي بين التأنيث الحقيقي والتذكير .
ويقول العرب :أي عزيمة هذه ؟
ويقولون       : أية عزيمة هذه ؟
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،لأن العزيمة مؤنث مجازي ،والأولى والأكثر في كلام العرب هو تذكير أي مع المؤنث المجازي ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، أما التركيب الثاني فمن مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،قال تعالى :"*في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك "* وقال تعالى :"* وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت "*،وقد استخدم البحتري الوجهين:
رحلوا فأيّةُ عَبرةٍ لم تُسْكَبِ= أسَفاً وأيُّ عزيمةٍ لم تُغْلَبِ   · 
  وقال الكميت:
بأيِّ كتابٍ، أم بأيّةِ سُنَّةٍ         ترى حُبَّهمْ عاراً عَلَيَّ وَتَحْسَبُ
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الصور والأشكال الجهادية* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ۖ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الجهاد ضد الكفار والمنافقين ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي جهاد الكفار وجهاد المنافقين مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو جهاد الكفار ،لأنهم هم من ينطبق عليهم فعل الجهاد ويشرع ضدهم ،وقتالهم وجهادهم يكون بالسيف ،ولهذا تقدم الكفار نحو الفعل *جاهد* بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية ،وهذا النوع من الجهاد لا ينطبق على المنافقين ولهذا تأخروا عن الفعل *جاهد* بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينهم وبين المبني عليه ،وجهادهم يكون باليد واللسان واكفهرار الوجه والغلظة عليهم ،وهو جهاد أخف من جهاد السيف ، والضمير في *واغلظ عليهم*يعود على المنافقين  لأنهم الأقرب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الضمير والمرجع ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. كما اختار سبحانه وتعالى كلمة *اغلظ* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وهي كلمة توحي بالعنف والشدة والخشونة والقسوة في التعامل مع المنافقين ، وقد جاءت قوة المعنى من قوة اللفظ ، ومما يدل على هذا المعنى قوة السياق ،لاحظ معي *مأواهم جهنم *و*بئس المصير *وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين الجزاء في الدنيا والجزاء في الآخرة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضام* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب : 
يقول العرب :"* كذبوا الله ورسوله"*
ويقولون.     :"*كذَّبوا بالله ورسوله"*
ويقولون.     :"*كذبوا على الله ورسوله"*
التركيب الأول يعني أنهم قالوا لهم الكذب ،أو أخبروهم أخبارا كاذبة ،قال تعالى :"* وَجَاءَ الْمُعَذِّرُونَ مِنَ الْأَعْرَابِ لِيُؤْذَنَ لَهُمْ وَقَعَدَ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ۚ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ"*ويقول العرب:كذَبَ فلانًا : أَخبره بالكذب ، أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أنهم لم يؤمنوا بالله ورسوله ولم يصدقوا بهما ،قال تعالى :"*وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وهُوَ الحَقُّ"* وقال تعالى :"*وَكَذَّبُوا بآيَاتِنَا كِذَّابًّا "*ويقول العرب :"كَذَّبَ بالأَمر تكذيبًا ، وكِذَّابًا: أَنكره ،وألصق به صفة الكذب ، وهذا المعنى بسبب انضمام حرف الجر * الباء* الذي يفيد الملاصقة إلى التركيب  ،  أما التركيب الثالث فيعني أنهم أعظموا القول على الله ورسوله ،كادعاء الشريك ،والقول بالسحر والجنون ،قال تعالى :"وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَىٰ عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ"*ويقو  ل العرب :"*كذب عليه: أَخبر عنه بما لم يكن فيه ، كأنه جعل الكذب يعلوه ،وهذا المعنى بسبب انضمام حرف الجر *على*الذي يفيد الاستعلاء الحقيقي أو المجازي إلى التركيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية واللفظية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*للذين أحسنوا الحسنى وزيادة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* لِّلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَىٰ وَزِيَادَةٌ ۖ وَلَا يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلَا ذِلَّةٌ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ۖ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ "* حيث قال تعالى * الحسنى* ولم يقل *الجنة*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين الإحسان والإحسان ،وهناك منزلة معنى بين العمل والجزاء ،هذا عن منزلة المعنى ،أما عن الأهمية اللفظية ،فهناك إيقاع داخلي جميل جدا يحدثه تكرار حروف الحاء والسين والنون ، كما قال تعالى :"*يرهق* ولم يقل *يصيب*أو *يمس* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة*يرهق*أقوى في الدلالة على التعب والمشقة والشدة والعنف الذي يلقاه أهل النار ، وعلى إحاطة وغشيان السواد ودخان النار بأجساد أصحاب النار ، كما قدم سبحانه وتعالى القتر على الذلة ،أو التعب الجسدي على التعب النفسي نحو الفعل يرهق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن التعب الجسدي يكون أوضح وأظهر وأشهر على أصحاب النار من التعب النفسي.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*قال تعالى:"*يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا  من قبل * 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ۖ ذَٰلِكَ قَوْلُهُم بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ ۖ يُضَاهِئُونَ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن قَبْلُ ۚ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ ۚ أَنَّىٰ يُؤْفَكُونَ * حيث قال تعالى عن اليهود والنصارى *يضاهئون* ولم يقل يشابهون أو يحاكون ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة *يضاهئون* أو *يضاهون * تحمل في طياتها وملامحها معنى النفاق  والممالأة والمعاونة والمماثلة للسابق أوالتفوق عليه ،قال تعالى:"*يضاهئون قول الذين كفروا من قبل*أي:ينافقون معهم ويماثلونهم أو يتفوقون عليهم ،وهي كلمة تستعمل عند الشدة  لأنها أقوى من يشابه أو يحاكي ،قال صلى الله عليه وسلم * أَشَدُّ النَّاسِ عَذَابًا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ الَّذِينَ يُضَاهُونَ بِخَلْقِ اللهِ*وقال الليث : المُضاهاةُ مشاكَلَة الشيء بالشيء ، وربما همزوا فيه "ونقول :هذا الطالب لا يضاهيه أحد من أقرانه ،وهذا المهندس لا مضاهاة لعمله ،وهذه اللوحة تضاهي تلك ،أو تتفوق عليها في الجمال  ،ومما يدل على هذا المعنى قوة اللفظ،ففيها الضاد والهمزة ، وهما حرفان قويان وانفجاريان وشديدان ، وقوة اللفظ تعطي قوة المعنى ، أما غيرها من الكلمات فلا تحمل هذا المعنى ،كما يدل على قوة  معناها قوة السياق اللغوي الذي وردت فيه ،لاحظ معي قوله تعالى *قاتلهم الله*و*أنى يؤفكون* .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في تصنيف الأعمال الإنسانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الفقهاء :"*كل عمل قرن باللعنة أو ما في منزلتها فهو من الكبائر* ولو تتبعنا الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التي وردت فيها كلمة اللعنة أو ما في منزلتها لوجدنا الكلام صحيحا ،قال تعالى :"*1 - { وَقَالُواْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَل لَّعَنَهُمُ اللَّه بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلاً مَّا يُؤْمِنُونَ } - ( البقرة : 88 ).
2 - { وَلَمَّا جَاءهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِّنْ عِندِ اللّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِّمَا مَعَهُمْ وَكَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَلَمَّا جَاءهُم مَّا عَرَفُواْ كَفَرُواْ بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّه عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ } - ( البقرة : 89 ).
3 - { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى مِن بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَـئِكَ يَلعَنُهُمُ اللّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّاعِنُونَ } - ( البقرة : 159 ).
4 - { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللّهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ } - ( البقرة : 161 ).
5 - { فَمَنْ حَآجَّكَ فِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ تَعَالَوْاْ نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءنَا وَأَبْنَاءكُمْ وَنِسَاءنَا وَنِسَاءكُمْ وَأَنفُسَنَا وأَنفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَل لَّعْنَةَ اللّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ } - ( آل عمران : 61 ).
6 - { أُوْلَـئِكَ جَزَآؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللّهِ وَالْمَلآئِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ } - ( آل عمران : 87 ).
7 - { مِّنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُواْ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيّاً بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْناً فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } - ( النساء : 46 ).
8 - { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ آمِنُواْ بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا مَعَكُم مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّطْمِسَ وُجُوهاً فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللّهِ مَفْعُولاً } - ( النساء : 47 ).
9 - { أُوْلَـئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ وَمَن يَلْعَنِ اللّهُ فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيراً } - ( النساء : 52 ).
10 - { وَمَن يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِناً مُّتَعَمِّداً فَجَزَآؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِداً فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَاباً عَظِيماً } - ( النساء : 93 ).
11 - { لَّعَنَهُ اللّهُ وَقَالَ لَأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيباً مَّفْرُوضاً } - ( النساء : 118 ).
12 - { فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِّيثَاقَهُمْ لَعنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُواْ حَظّاً مِّمَّا ذُكِّرُواْ بِهِ وَلاَ تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَىَ خَآئِنَةٍ مِّنْهُمْ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً مِّنْهُمُ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ } - ( المائدة : 13 ).
13 - { قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُم بِشَرٍّ مِّن ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِندَ اللّهِ مَن لَّعَنَهُ اللّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ أُوْلَـئِكَ شَرٌّ مَّكَاناً وَأَضَلُّ عَن سَوَاء السَّبِيلِ } - ( المائدة : 60 ).
14 - { وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُواْ بِمَا قَالُواْ بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيراً مِّنْهُم مَّا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَاناً وَكُفْراً وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاء إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُواْ نَاراً لِّلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَاداً وَاللّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ } - ( المائدة : 64 ).
15 - { لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُودَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا وَّكَانُواْ يَعْتَدُونَ } - ( المائدة : 78 ).
16 - { وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ أَن قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقّاً فَهَلْ وَجَدتُّم مَّا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ حَقّاً قَالُواْ نَعَمْ فَأَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ أَن لَّعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ } - ( الأعراف : 44 ).
17 - { وَعَدَ الله الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْكُفَّارَ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا هِيَ حَسْبُهُمْ وَلَعَنَهُمُ اللّهُ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّقِيمٌ } - ( التوبة : 68 ).
18 - { وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللّهِ كَذِباً أُوْلَـئِكَ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ وَيَقُولُ الأَشْهَادُ هَـؤُلاء الَّذِينَ كَذَبُواْ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ أَلاَ لَعْنَةُ اللّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ } - ( هود : 18 ).
19 - { وَأُتْبِعُواْ فِي هَـذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا إِنَّ عَاداً كَفَرُواْ رَبَّهُمْ أَلاَ بُعْداً لِّعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ } - ( هود : 60 ).
20 - { وَأُتْبِعُواْ فِي هَـذِهِ لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ بِئْسَ الرِّفْدُ الْمَرْفُودُ } - ( هود : 99 ).
21 - { وَالَّذِينَ يَنقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللّهُ بِهِ أَن يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُوْلَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ } - ( الرعد : 25 ).
22 - { وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ } - ( الحجر : 35 ).
23 - { وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِن كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ وَيَدْرَأُ } - ( النور : 7 ).
24 - { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ الْغَافِلَاتِ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ } - ( النور : 23 ).
25 - { وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُ  مْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُم مِّنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ } - ( القصص : 42 ).
26 - { إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً مُّهِيناً } - ( الأحزاب : 57 ).
27 - { إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَنَ الْكَافِرِينَ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ سَعِيراً } - ( الأحزاب : 64 ).
28 - { رَبَّنَا آتِهِمْ ضِعْفَيْنِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ وَالْعَنْهُمْ لَعْناً كَبِيراً } - ( الأحزاب : 68 ).
29 - { وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ لَعْنَتِي إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ } - ( ص : 78 ).
30 - { يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ الظَّالِمِينَ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ } - ( غافر : 52 ).
31 - { أُوْلَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَى أَبْصَارَهُمْ } - ( محمد : 23 ).
32 - { وَيُعَذِّبَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَالْمُشْرِكَات  ِ الظَّانِّينَ بِاللَّهِ ظَنَّ السَّوْءِ عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءتْ مَصِيراً
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .
 .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"* فأجمِعوا أمركم وشركاءكم * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِن كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُم مَّقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآيَاتِ اللّهِ فَعَلَى اللّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَأَجْمِعُواْ أَمْرَكُمْ وَشُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ اقْضُواْ إِلَيَّ وَلاَ تُنظِرُونِ*حيث قال تعالى "أجمِعوا*ولم يقل "اجمعوا* مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة*أجمِعوا* لا تدل على مجرد الجمع فقط كاجمعوا ،ولكنها تدل على الإتفاق والإحكام والعزم على الأمر بالإضافة إلى الضم وجمع الأشتات المتفرقة ،وكلمة"اجمعوا" لا تدل على كل هذه المعاني ، أما كلمة *شركاءَكم* فيجوز فيها النصب على المعية ،أي : أجمعوا أمركم مع شركائكم ،ويجوز فيها النصب على العطف ،لأن من معاني *أجمعوا* الضم والجمع ،كأنك تقول :أجمعوا أمركم وأجمعوا شركاءكم ،ويجوز فيها أن تكون مفعولا به لفعل محذوف تقديره *ادعوا شركاءكم* والأول أولى ،لأن ما لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أولى مما يحتاج إلى تقدير ،وهذه الإعرابات نابعة من الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التراكيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري*
قال الشاعر أحمد شوقي:
نحن اليواقيت خاض النار جوهرنا /ولم يهن بيد التشتيت غاليناتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر أحمد شوقي :
نحن اليواقيت خاض النار جوهرنا /ولم يهن بيد التشتيت غالينا 
في هذا البيت الشعري يفتخر الشاعر بالقوة والصلابة في وجه النفي والتغريب ،فاختار كلمة *الياقوت* وخصه بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على قوته ،لأن الياقوت من أصلب الجواهر ،ويدخل النار فيعود أصلب مما كان وكذلك حال الشاعر الذي لم يؤثر فيه النفي والتغريب ، وانظر إلى اختيار كلمتي  خاض والنار اللتين تذكراننا بالبحر ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ، حيث شبه النار بالبحر وخاضها ولم يتأثر بشيء منها بسبب القوة والصلابة لأنه مثل الياقوت ، كما تم  تقديم المفعول *النار*على الفاعل*جوهرنا*نح  و الفعل *خاض* بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية بين الفعل والمفعول من أجل التخصيص ، كما قدم شبه الجملة *بيد التشتيت *نحو الفعل المنفي *لم يهن* بحسب قوة العلاقة من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،كما كان في تأخير الفاعل رعاية للقافية ،والبيت كله ينبض بالقوة والصلابة التي يفتخر بها الشاعر في وجه النفي والتغريب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الأنواع الإيمانية *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* قولوا آمنا بالله وما أنزل إلينا وما أنزل إلى إبراهيم وإسماعيل وإسحاق ويعقوب"*  فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الإيمان ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الإيمان بالله والإيمان بما أنزل إلينا والإيمان بما أنزل إلى إبراهيم  وأبنائه وأحفاده عليهم السلام ،تأتي هذه المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو الإيمان بالله ،لأنه الأهم ،وهو مفتاح الإيمان ،وهو أصل الإيمان ،وهو الإيمان المتقدم رتبة وزمنا وفضلا وشرفا وطبعا وسببا ،وما بعده تبع له في الرتبة والزمن والفضل والشرف ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الإيمان بما أنزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وإيماننا به أولى من الإيمان بمن بعده وأشرف ،لأن الإسلام أعظم وأهم وأشهر رسالة ،ونبينا هو سيد المرسلين ،وخاتم الأنبياء، والإيمان بنبينا أولى من الإيمان بغيره لأن النفس في الأصل مقدمة على الغير ،وإن كان الأنبياء عليهم السلام أخوة ويدعون إلى دين واحد ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو الإيمان بما أنزل إلى إبراهيم ومن بعده عليهم السلام ،وقد تأخر المبني الأخير بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار التضام * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين : 
يقول العرب : ابنك كاتب وشاعر
ويقولون.    : ابنك كاتب...شاعر
التركيب الأول يعني أن الابن كاتب وشاعر ، وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الواو الذي يفيد الجمع بين الخبرين ،وكلمة *شاعر* اسم معطوف على الخبر مرفوع وعلامة رفعه الضمة ، وهذا التركيب قطعي الدلالة،قال تعالى :"* مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالْأَعْمَىٰ وَالْأَصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ ۚ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلًا ۚ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ "*فالفريق الأول يجمع بين العمى والصمم ،والفريق الثاني يجمع بين البصر والسمع ،أما التركيب الثاني فقد يفيد هذا المعنى ، وقد يفيد معنى الإضراب عن الأول وإثبات الثاني ،فهو تعبير احتمالي ، وبهذا تكون كلمة *شاعر * خبرا ثانيا أو بدل إضراب مرفوع ،قال تعالى:"* قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ ۖ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ "*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*إِذْ قَالُوا لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَىٰ أَبِينَا مِنَّا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِذْ قَالُوا لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَىٰ أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ "* حيث قال أخوة يوسف عليه السلام *ليوسف وأخوه * فقد خصوا أخا يوسف وهو بنيامين بالذكر ،مع أنهم جميعا أخوته ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن بنيامين أخو يوسف من أمه وأبيه ، أما هم فهم أخوته من أبيه ،وقد حاز يوسف وبنيامين على محبة يعقوب عليه السلام.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى"* وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ ۖ جَحَدُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ ۖ جَحَدُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَصَوْا رُسُلَهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ"* حيث قال تعالى *تلك " للإشارة إلى البعد المكاني والزمني وللإشارة إلى بعد وعلو  منزلتهم في الكفر والجحود ،فهم أخس من كفر وجحد ،كما قال *تلك عاد* ولم يقل *ذلك عاد * لأنه أراد القبيلة وليس الرجل ،وبين تلك والقبيلة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، كما قال تعالى "جحدوا* ولم يقل "كفروا" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن كلمة"جحدوا" لا تدل على مجرد الكفر بل تدل على قوة وشدة النكران مع الحق الواضح والحجج الدامغة ،وهذا أشد من مجرد الكفر ، كما قال تعالى "جحدوا" ولم يقل "جحدت" وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى مع معنى القبيلة لأنها عبارة عن جمع من الناس ، كما عدى الفعل "جحدوا" بالباء مع أنه متعد بنفسه وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ، لأنه ضمنه معنى كفروا ،فهم كفروا وجحدوا ، كما جمع *الرسل* مع أنهم عصوا رسولهم ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،للدلالة على أن من عصى رسولا فكأنه يعصي جميع الرسل ،ولأنه أنزل كفرهم وجحودهم منزلة من كفر بجميع الرسل ،وذلك بسبب شدة كفرهم وجحودهم ،وكأنه يعادل الكفر بجميع الرسل عليهم السلام ،كما وصف الله تعالى رؤساءهم بالجبروت والعناد وجاء بصيغ المبالغة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وذلك للإشارة إلى شدة تسلطهم وقوة عنادهم مع الحق الواضح ،ومنزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية واضحة وجلية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ ۖ وَهَمَّ بِهَا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ ۖ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلَا أَن رَّأَىٰ بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ ۚ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ "* حيث قدَّم سبحانه وتعالى جواب الشرط وهو قوله*وهم بها* بحسب منزلة المعنى بين الهم والهم ،وأخر جملة الشرط وهي رؤية البرهان والتي هي السبب من أجل أن تتصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية مع المسبب أو النتيجة وهي صرف السوء عن يوسف عليه السلام لأنه من عباد الله المخلصين ،قال تعالى :"* الَّذِي خَلَقَ الْمَوْتَ وَالْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا ۚ وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْغَفُورُ"*فقدم الموت وأخر الحياة لتتصل مع البلاء في العمل الذي لا يكون إلا مع الحياة ،لأن القرآن الكريم يقوم على منزلة المعنى ، يقول ابن عاشور في قوله تعالى : وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ ۖ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلَا أَن رَّأَىٰ بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ ۚ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ "*
«والهم : العزم على الفعل . وتقدم عند قوله تعالى : { وهمّوا بما لم ينالوا } في سورة براءة ( 74 ). وأكد همّها ب { قد } ولام القسم ليفيد أنها عزمت عزماً محققاً ، وجملة { ولقد همت به } مستأنفة استئنافاً ابتدائياً . والمقصود : أنها كانت جادة فيما راودته لا مختبرة . والمقصود من ذكر هَمّها به التمهيد إلى ذكر انتفاء همه بها لبيان الفرق بين حاليهما في الدين فإنه معصوم  ،وجملة { وهَمّ بها لولا أن رأى برهان ربه } معطوفة على جملة { ولقد همت به } كلها ، وليست معطوفة على جملة { همت } التي هي جواب القسم المدلول عليه باللام ، لأنه لما أردفت جملة { وهمّ بها } بجملة شرط { لولا } المتمحض لكونه من أحوال يوسف عليه السّلام وحْده لا من أحوال امرأة العزيز تعين أنه لا علاقة بين الجملتين ، فتعين أن الثانية مستقلة ،فالتقدير : ولولا أن رأى برهان ربه لَهَمّ بها ، فقدم الجواب على شرطه للاهتمام به ، ولم يقرن الجواب باللاّم التي يكثر اقتران جواب { لولا } بها لأنه ليس لازماً ولأنه لمّا قُدم على { لولا } كُره قرنه باللام قبل ذكر حرف الشرط ، فيحسن الوقف على قوله : { ولقد همت به } ليظهر معنى الابتداء بجملة { وهَمّ بها } واضحاً ، وبذلك يظهر أن يوسف عليه السّلام لم يخالطه همّ بامرأة العزيز لأن الله عصمه من الهمّ بالمعصية بما أراه من البرهان .
قال أبو حاتم : كنت أقرأ غريب القرآن على أبي عبيدة فلما أتيت على قوله : { ولقد همّت به وهمّ بها } الآية قال أبو عبيدة : هذا على التقديم والتأخير ، أي تقديم الجواب وتأخير الشرط ، كأنه قال : ولقد همّت به ولولا أن رأى برهان ربه لَهَمّ بها .
وطعن في هذا التأويل الطبري بأن جواب { لولا } لا يتقدم عليها . ويدفع هذا الطعن أن أبا عبيدة لما قال ذلك علمنا أنه لا يرى منع تقديم جواب { لولا } ، على أنه قد يجعل المذكور قبل { لولا } دليلاً للجواب والجواب محذوفاً لدلالة ما قبل { لولا } عليه . ولا مفرّ من ذلك على كل تقدير فإن { لولا } وشرطها تقييد لقوله : { وهمّ بها } على جميع التأويلات ، فما يقدّر من الجواب يقدّر على جميع التأويلات »
كما قدم الله تعالى السوء على الفحشاء نحو الفعل نصرف بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن هاجس الخيانة كان يسيطر على يوسف عليه السلام بصورة أشد من هاجس الزنا ،انظر إلى قوله تعالى :"*إنه ربي أحسن مثواي "* وقوله :"*  ذَٰلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ"*ل  أنه يشعر بالعرفان تجاه سيده الذي أحسن معاملته . 
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*دور منزلة المعنى في بيان معنى حتى *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز معنى حتى الابتدائية ، كما هو الحال في قول حسان بن ثابت رضي الله عنه:
يُغشَوْن حتّى ما تهرّ كلابهم // لا يَسألون عن السّواد المقبل
 يعني أنّ منازلهم لا تخلو من الأضياف والفقراء، فكلابهم لا تهرّ على من يقصد منازلهم، لاعتيادها بكثرة التردّد إليها من الأضياف وغيرهم وقوله: " لا يسألون الخ " ، أي: هم في سعة لا يسألون كم نزل بهم من الناس، ولا يهولهم الجمع الكثير، وهو السّواد، إذا قصدوا نحوهم ، وهي هنا للتعظيم والفخر بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
ويقول جرير :
فما زالت القتلى تَمُجُّ دماءها // حتى ماءُ دجلة أشكلُ
 أي: حتى احمر ماء دجلة من كثرة الدماء وهي هنا للتعظيم. بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب كذلك.
 ويقول الفرزدق :"*
فوا عجبا حتى كليب تسبّني // كأنّ أباها نهشل أو مجاشع 
 وهي هنا للتحقير ، والمعنى: كل الناس يسبنى حتى كليب على حقارتها ،وهذا المعنى بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب أيضا.
كما أننا نردد جملة شكسبير الشهيرة التي قالها يوليوس قيصر قبل الموت "*حتى أنت يا بروتس * ،وتقدير الكلام : كل الناس تتآمر علي وتخونني وتطعنني حتى أنت يا بروتس تخونني ،وهي هنا تفيد الاستهجان والاستحقار ،وهذا المعنى بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الصفات الإبراهيمية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين * فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر صفات إبراهيم عليه السلام ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هي صفة الإيمان والإمامة والقدوة وتعليم الناس الخير ،وهذه الصفة هي الأصل وما بعدها صفات تابعة لها ،لأن الإمام المؤمن عابد لله ،مائل إلى طريق الحق وليس من المشركين ،وهذا شيء طبيعي ،ولهذا كانت الصفة الأولى أحق بالتقديم ،  وقد تأخر المبني الرابع بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.كما حذف النون من كلمة يكن لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي فهو لم يكن مشركا ولو للحظة مهما صغرت .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"* وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  قَالَ عِفْرِيتٌ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَن تَقُومَ مِن مَّقَامِكَ ۖ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ * حيث قال تعالى :"* وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ"* فاختار صفتي القوة والأمانة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن العرش ثقيل ويحتاج إلى القوة ،وفي العرش درر وجواهر تحتاج إلى الأمانة ،أي :إنني قادر على حمله أمين على جواهره ،وقدم القوة على الأمانة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن االآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر العمل ،والعمل أحوج إلى القوة منه إلى الأمانة ،قال تعالى :"* قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ ۖ إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ"* حيث إن القوة لا تعوض ،أما غياب الأمانة أو ضياعها فيمكن تعويضه بالمراقبة والمحاسبة....إلخ ،ففي العمل ،القوي فاقد الأمانة خير من الأمين فاقد القوة ،واجتماع القوة والأمانة لا يعدله شيء .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*وَتَبَيّ  نَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بهم"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَسَكَنتُمْ فِى مَسَٰكِنِ ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوٓاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ وَضَرَبْنَا لَكُمُ ٱلْأَمْثَالَ "* حيث قال تعالى :"*وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بهم"* ولم يقل :" وتبين لكم فعلُنا بهم" مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،حيث جاء بالكلمة التي تدل على الحال وهي كلمة *كيف* أي :تبين لكم بالمشاهدة ورؤية الآثار فعلنا بهم وإهلاكنا لهم ، وكلمة * كيف* تفيد القوة في إثبات الحجة عليهم ، أي أنكم رأيتم حالة الأمم الماضية بأم أعينكم ولم تعتبروا ، وعلى هذا يكون فاعل الفعل *تبين* هو جملة *كيف فعلنا بهم* فالحال التي رأيتموها هي التي تبينت لكم ،أو يكون الفاعل مفهوما من السياق وتقدير الكلام :بينت لكم المشاهدة والآثار فعلنا بهم .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*  :"* رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* رَّبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنتُ مِن ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِندَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِّنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ وَارْزُقْهُم مِّنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ"*حيث قال إبراهيم عليه السلام:"*من ذريتي"* ولم يقل *ذريتي* فجاء بمن التبعيضية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الذي سكن هناك زوجته هاجر وابنه اسماعيل عليه السلام ،وكان باقي ذريته في الشام ومنهم ولده اسحق عليه السلام ،كما خص الصلاة بالذكر من بين سائر العبادات بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لمزيد فضلها ، ولكمال العناية بشأنها ،ثم قال تعالى :"*أفئدة من الناس "* ولم يقل "*أفئدة الناس"* حيث جاء بمن التبعيضية  بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، ولو قال :"أفئدة الناس" لحجت الروم وفارس واليهود والترك والهنود إلى ذلك المكان ،والمقصود بمن الناس هم  *المسلمون*وقال - سبحانه - :"* فاجعل أَفْئِدَةً مِّنَ الناس تهوي إِلَيْهِمْ "* ولم يقل فاجعل الناس تهوى إليهم ، للإِشارة إلى أن سعي الناس إليهم يكون عن شوق ومحبة حتى لكأن المسرع إلى هذا الجوار الطيب هو القلب والروح وليس الجسد وحده ، والأصل في الفعل*يهوي*  أن يتعدى باللام ، وعدى هنا بإلى لتضمنه معنى تميل وتسرع ،كما قدم العبادة على الرزق لأنها أهم منه.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*من متشابهات القرآن الكريم*"*
قال تعالى:"* وَإِن تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى في سورة إبراهيم:"* وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار"* بينما يقول تعالى في سورة النحل :"* وَإِن تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "* وسبب اختلاف الفواصل القرآنية هو منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني، لأن آية سورة إبراهيم جاءت في سياق وعيد وتهديدٍ عقب قوله تعالى : * ألم تر إلى الذين بدّلوا نعمة الله كفرا * * سورة إبراهيم : 28 * فكان المناسب لها تسجيل ظلمهم وكفرهم بنعمة الله بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني، وأما آية سورة النحل فلم تسبق بالوعيد والتهديد ، وقد جاءت خطاباً للفريقين كما كانت النّعم المعدودة عليهم منتفعاً بها كلاهما ، ثم كان من اللطائف أن قوبل الوصفان اللذان في آية سورة إبراهيم * لظلوم كفار * بوصفين هنا * لغفور رحيم * إشارة إلى أن تلك النّعم كانت سبباً لظلم الإنسان وكفره وهي سبب لغفران الله ورحمته ، والأمر في ذلك منوط بعمل الإنسان.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الفوائد الحيوانية *"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون *ولكم فيها جمال حين تريحون وحين تسرحون *وتحمل أثقالكم إلى بلد لم تكونوا بالغيه إلا بشق الأنفس إن ربكم لرءوف رحيم *  فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الفوائد الحيوانية ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الدفء والمنافع وأكل اللحوم والجَمال وحمل الأثقال مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ومن الضروريات إلى الكماليات وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي فائدة الدفء ،لأن القوم أصحاب حر وقر ،وهم أحوج ما يكونون إلى الخيام والفراش واللحف والملابس التي تُصنع منها لا من غيرها ،ويحتاجها الجميع ،ولهذا كانت هذه الفائدة أهم وأشهر وأحق بالتقديم ، ثم يأتي الانتفاع بالحليب واللبن ،وهم أحوج الناس إليه في بلاد شديدة الحرارة ،وحاجة الإنسان في البادية إلى المشرب أشد من حاجته إلى المأكل ،وكأس من الحليب أو اللبن في يوم قائظ أحلى من كل شيء ،كما أن بعض أهل البادية يستخدم الحليب في عجن الطحين بدلا من الماء بسبب قلة الماء ،ولا يوجد هذا النفع في غيرها ،وهو أهم لحياتهم من غيره ،ويحتاجه الجميع ،ثم يأتي الانتفاع باللحوم ،وهذا الشيء يشاركها فيه غيرها ،كالطيور والغزلان والأرانب....إلخ ،ثم يأتي مبنى الجمال قليل الأهمية لحياتهم ،وأخيرا يأتي مبنى حمل الأثقال ،الذي لا يحتاجه الكثير منهم ،كما يشارك الإبل فيه الخيول والحمير ،وبقية الأنعام لا تحمل الأثقال ،فالفائدة في هذا المجال تكاد تكون معدومة للكثير منهم ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع من حيث المبني عليه ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،وتقديم المجرور في قوله تعالى ومنها تأكلون للاهتمام ; لأنهم شديدو الرغبة في أكل اللحوم ، وللرعاية على الفاصلة ، والإتيان بالمضارع في * تأكلون *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ; لأن ذلك من الأعمال المتكررة ، وتقديم الإراحة على التسريح نحو قوله *ولكم فيها جمال * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذالك  ; لأن الجمال عند الإراحة أقوى وأبهج ; لأنها تقبل حينئذ ملأى البطون حافلة الضروع مرحة بمسرة الشبع،ومحبة الرجوع إلى منازلها من معاطن ومرابض ،والإتيان بالمضارع في * تريحون * و * تسرحون *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ; لأن ذلك من الأحوال المتكررة ، وفي تكررها تكرر النعمة بمناظرها .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*لقد جئتم شيئا إدا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ الرَّحْمَٰنُ وَلَدًا (88) لَّقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا* حيث تم الالتفات من الغائب إلى المخاطب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدفين : المعنوي والنفسي ،أما من جهة المعنى فلأن توبيخ المخاطب أقوى وأشد من توبيخ الغائب ،وأما من الجانب النفسي ففي الالتفات صدمة خفيفة للسامع من أجل تنشيط ذهن السامع وتطريته ،وفيه إيقاظ الإصغاء إلى المتكلم ،كما جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة *إدا* وهي تعني :الأمر المنكر والعظيم ،بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،لتتناسب مع حجم الافتراء الذي افتروه على الله تعالى ،ومن أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> ،أما من جهة المعنى فلأن توبيخ المخاطب أقوى وأشد من توبيخ الغائب ،
> وأما من الجانب النفسي ففي الالتفات صدمة خفيفة للسامع من أجل تنشيط ذهن السامع وتطريته ،وفيه إيقاظ الإصغاء إلى المتكلم ،



بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية "*
قال تعالى "*سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير* حيث قال تعالى*سبحان*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الخبر القادم عن حادثة الإسراء والمعراج خبر عظيم يدعو إلى التعجب والتنزيه ،وجاء باسم المصدر الدال على الثبوت والديمومة فقال *سبحان* ولم يقل*تسبيحا *مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإثبات ديمومة وثبات التنزيه لله تعالى ،كما قال تعالى"*بعبده* ولم يقل بنبيه أو برسوله مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،للدلالة على صدق عبودية سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وأضاف عبده إليه تكريما وتشريفا ،كما قال تعالى كذلك *ليلا *للتأكيد ،لأن السرى لا يكون إلا ليلا ،وجاء بها نكرة وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للدلالة على أن الإسراء والمعراج كان في جزء من الليل ،وليس في الليل كله ،وهذا يدعو إلى التعظيم والتعجب ،وقدم السمع على البصر لأنه أعظم وأهم ،فمن يسمعك من بعيد أعظم ممن يراك من بعيد ،وهذا يتناسب مع عظم حادثة الإسراء والمعراج.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية "*
قال تعالى "*فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ ۚ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَادًا لَّنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ ۚ وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَّفْعُولًا*حيث قال تعالى *فجاسوا خلال الديار* ولم يقل طافوا أو ترددوا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة *جاسوا* فيها معنى الإفساد والعبث والقهر والبحث والاستقصاء عن العدو بين البيوت تمهيدا لقتلهم ،بالإضافة إلى معنى الطوفان والتردد ،ولا تكفي كلمة طاف أو تردد للتعبير عن هذا المعنى .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" دور الأهمية المعنوية واللفظية في اختيار الأسماء المكية"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ،كما هو الحال في اختيار اسم من أسماء مكة المكرمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في اختيار هذا الاسم أو ذاك ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَهُوَ الَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرًا "* * سورة الفتح : 24* فذكر هنا اسم *مكة* المناسب للبطن ،لأن البطن هو الجوف أو التجويف أو الشيء العميق بين أجزاء مرتفعة وكذلك مكة هي المنطقة المنخفضة أو الوادي بين جبلين،كما قال تعالى:"*إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِّلْعَالَمِينَ  *فذكر هنا اسم *بكة* لأن المقصود منها هو موضع الحرم وهو قديم ،وهو كذلك موضع الزحام الذي يكون في الحج ، كما قال تعالى :"*إِنَّ الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآَنَ لَرَادُّكَ إِلَى مَعَادٍ* فجاء هنا باسم *معاد* المناسب للرجوع والعودة ،كما قال تعالى:"*رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زرع"* فسماها هنا *واد* لأنها لم تكن مسكونة حين ترك إبراهيم عليه السلام زوجته هاجر وابنه اسماعيل عليه السلام -فيها ، كما قال تعالى:"وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُّصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاَتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ "* *سورة الأنعام : 92 * و في قوله جل جلاله : "* وَكَذَلِكَ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لِّتُنذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَتُنذِرَ يَوْمَ الْجَمْعِ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ فَرِيقٌ فِي الْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي السَّعِيرِ"* *الشورى:7* ،فجاء هنا ب*أم القرى* لأنه يتحدث عن الإنذار الذي يبدأ من المركز *الأم* ثم يتمدد إلى الأطراف ،كما قال تعالى :"*وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هََذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ "*فسماه* بلدا* لأنه كان واديا غير مسكون ولا معروف ،وبعد أن صار معروفا سماه* البلد* ،قال تعالى :"*وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ آمِنًا وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَن نَّعْبُدَ الأَصْنَامَ "*و ذكرت مكة المكرمة أيضاً بلفظ " البلد الأمين " في قول الله عز و جل : "* وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ * *سورة التين* وذلك بسبب الضابط المعنوي لأنه بلد الأمن والأمان وفيه الحرم الآمن ، وبسبب الضابط اللفظي وهو تساوي الفواصل .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في جملة عربية نقول :الطالب مذهوب به ،والكرة ملعوب بها 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ، كما هو الحال في قولنا : ذهب المعلم بالطالب ،ولعب الطالب بالكرة ،فإذا أردنا أن نأتي باسم المفعول من * ذهب *و*لعب* فيجب علينا أن نأتي معه بحرف الجر الذي يتعدى الفعل بواسطته ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية فنقول : الطالب مذهوب به ، والكرة ملعوب بها ، وإن لم نأت بحرف الجر بقي الكلام ناقصا وبلا معنى ومثيرا للبس ، أما إن كان الفعل متعديا بنفسه فلا حاجة لنا أن نأتي بحرف الجر لأن الفعل متعد بنفسه والكلام مفهوم وغير ملبس ،كقولنا :الدرس مكتوب ،والكتاب مقروء .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

معركة كلامية حامية الوطيس بين الله تعالى وبين الشيطان اللعين  تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*قَالَ أَرَأَيْتَكَ هَٰذَا الَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ عَلَيَّ لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَأَحْتَنِكَنَّ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا *قَالَ اذْهَبْ فَمَن تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَاؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَّوْفُورًا*وَا  ْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُم بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم بِخَيْلِكَ وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ وَعِدْهُمْ ۚ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا"* إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ ۚ وَكَفَىٰ بِرَبِّكَ وَكِيلًا"* فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة تتحدث عن  معركة كلامية قوية تدور رحاها بين الله تعالى وبين الشيطان اللعين ،حيث قال الشيطان اللعين :" لأحتنكن " ولم يقل *لأضلن* أو *لأغوين* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة*لأحتنكن* لا تدل على مجرد الإضلال والإغواء ،بل تحمل معنى القيادة والسيطرة والاستئصال بالإغواء والضلال،فهي أقوى ، وأصل الاحتناك: الاستيلاء على الشيء أو الاستئصال له. يقال: حنك فلان الدابة يحتنكها- بكسر النون ورفعها- إذا وضع في حنكها- أى في ذقنها- الرسن ليقودها به.ويقال: احتنك الجراد الأرض، إذا أكل نباتها وأتى عليه ، أما كلمة لأغوينهم أو لأضلنهم فلا تحمل هذا المعنى ،ولهذا جاء الرد عنيفا من الله تعالى ،فقال : استفزز من تشاء منهم ، ولم يقل *ادعهم * إلى الضلال ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأنها تحمل معنى الاستخفاف والإثارة والإزعاج والاضطراب والغضب للشخص ،فهي أقوى من مجرد الدعوة ، كما قال تعالى واجلب عليهم ولم يقل*اجمع عليهم الرجال والخيل * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأن كلمة *اجلب* تحمل معنى الصياح والجلبة والتسلط والعنف ،وكلمة اجمع لا تحمل هذا المعنى ، قال صاحب الكشاف: فإن قلت: ما معنى استفزاز إبليس بصوته، وإجلابه بخيله ورجله؟قلت: هو كلام وارد مورد التمثيل شبهت حاله في تسلطه على من يغويه، بمغوار أوقع على قوم، فصوت بهم صوتا يستفزهم من أماكنهم، ويقلقهم عن مراكزهم، وأجلب عليهم بجنده، من خيالة ورجالة حتى استأصلهم، وقيل: بصوته، أى: بدعائه إلى الشر، وبخيله، ورجله: أى كل راكب وماش من أهل العبث. وقيل: يجوز أن يكون لإبليس خيل ورجال ، ومعنى الآية الكريمة :اصنع ما شئت فعبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَآتَيْن  ا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَ النَّبِيِّينَ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا"*  حيث خص داود عليه السلام بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتنبيه على فضله وشرفه لأنه آتاه الزبور ،فقَالَ: ﴿وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا﴾، وَالزَّبُورُ: كِتَابٌ عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ دَاوُدَ-عليه السلام- يَشْتَمِلُ عَلَى مِائَةٍ وَخَمْسِينَ سُورَةً، كُلُّهَا مواعظ وأذكار ودُعَاءٌ وَتَمْجِيدٌ وَثَنَاءٌ عَلَى الله عزَّ وجلَّ، ليس فِيهَا حَرَامٌ وَلَا حَلَالٌ، وَلَا فرائض ولا حدود ،وتفضيل داود عليه السلام كان بإتيانه هذا الكتاب وهو الزبور ،كما قال تعالى *على بعض* ولم يقل *على الكل* مثلا وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأن سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سيد ولد آدم والقرآن الكريم أعظم وأهم وأشهر من الزبور .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين مفعولي الفعل *أتبع*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر :   
لا تقطعن ذنب الأفعى وترسلها || إن كنت شهما فأتبع رأسها الذنبا 
حيث يتقدم *الرأس *المفعول الأول وهو الفاعل من جهة المعنى  ،لأنه التابع ، يتقدم نحو الفعل بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية ومنزلة المعنى على المفعول الثاني *الذنب* وهو المتبوع وهو المفعول لفظا ومعنى ،وهذا هو الأصل ،يقول ابن هشام " لبعض المفاعيل الأصالة في التقديم على بعض إما بكونه مبتدأ في الأصل أو فاعلاً في المعنى أو مسرَّحاً لفظاً أوتقديراً والآخر مقيد "(1) بينما يقول صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*اتَّقِ اللَّهَ حَيْثُمَا كُنْتَ وأَتْبِعِ السَّيِّئَةَ الْحسنةَ تَمْحُهَا، وخَالقِ النَّاسَ بخُلُقٍ حَسَنٍ"* فالسيئة هي المتبوعة وهي المفعول الثاني لفظا ومعنى ،والحسنة هي المفعول الأول لأنها تابع وفاعل من جهة المعنى،وقد تقدم المفعول الثاني بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي عدولا عن الأصل  من أجل أمن اللبس ، ومن أجل الجمع بين الضمير والمرجع بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ومثل ذلك قول العرب :أتبع القول بالفعل أو أتبع القول الفعل ،وأتبع صلاته استغفارا،أي ،أتبَع صلاتَه بالاستغفار : جعله تابعًا لها وألحقه بها ،وأتبع الشيء شيئا ،جعله تابعًا له ، وألحقه به ،وهذا مثل قولنا :علمت الخبر صحيحا ،وعلمت صحيحا الخبر ،في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
فالإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوبي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . 
=======================
(1) ابن هشام - أوضح المسالك ، ج 2 ، ص 183-184

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى *فضربنا على آذانهم*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَىٰ آذَانِهِمْ فِي الْكَهْفِ سِنِينَ عَدَدًا"*حيث قال تعالى *فضربنا على آذانهم *ولم يقل *أنمناهم* أو *بعثنا عليهم النوم * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة *ضربنا* على آذانهم تحمل معنى الانسداد والإغلاق للأذن والمنع من السمع ، والضرب بينهم وبين السمع بسور ، ومجرد النوم أو الإنامة لا يمنع الأذن من السمع ، وكلمة *أنمناهم* لا تكفي للتعبير عن معنى الضرب على الآذان ، وقوة المعنى آتية من قوة اللفظ ،فجميع حروف كلمة *ضرب* فيها الشدة والجهر والانفجار ،بعكس كلمة *أنام*.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى *إن الله لطيف خبير*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  يَا بُنَيَّ إِنَّهَا إِن تَكُ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِّنْ خَرْدَلٍ فَتَكُن فِي صَخْرَةٍ أَوْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ أَوْ فِي الْأَرْضِ يَأْتِ بِهَا اللَّهُ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ*حيث قال تعالى في فاصلة الآية الكريمة *إن الله لطيف خبير *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،ومعنى الفاصلة هو أنه لطيف باستخراجها، خبير بمستقرّها وخبير بكيفية استخراج حبة الخردل  من مكانها ،وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين الفاصلة القرآنية ومحتوى الآية الكريمة ،كما هو الحال في جميع  القرآن الكريم الذي يقوم على منزلة المعنى.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية"*
قال تعالى "* لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنْ أَحْسَنتُمْ أَحْسَنتُمْ لِأَنفُسِكُمْ ۖ وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا ۚ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا مَا عَلَوْا تَتْبِيرًا *حيث خص الوجوه بالذكر فقال تعالى :* لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن الوجه أشرف بقعة في جسم الإنسان ،وهو معلم النضارة والعزة في الجسم ، فإذا أصابه السوء وتقبح فهذا دليل على الذل والانكسار والهزيمة .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين المال والبنينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلًا* (الكهف :46)  فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الزينة التي يتزين بها الإنسان في الحياة الدنيا ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم هو مبني المال ، لأن المال في زينته أعم من الأبناء، فهو شامل لكل الأفراد وجميع الأوقات إضافة لكونه سبب في بقاء النفس، على عكس البنين فهم زينة حصرية للآباء، وذلك بعد وصولهم لصفة الأبوّة وهم سبب في بقاء النوع، كما أن المال حاجته أكثر من الأبناء، وهو زينة بحد ذاته أمّا البنين فزينتهم لا تكون إذا لم يتوفر المال، حيث أن وجود الأبناء مع قلّة المال هو ضيق في الحال،
كما أن المال هو الذي يُسنِد الإنسان، ويجعله يتكلم في المجالس ،والإنسان يتزين بماله أكثر مما يتزين بولده ،كما أن الإنسان يحب المال أكثر من الولد عند وجودهما ،قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*لَوْ كَانَ لِابْنِ آدَمَ وَادِيَانِ مِنْ مَالٍ لَابْتَغَى وَادِيًا ثَالِثًا وَلَا يَمْلَأُ جَوْفَ ابْنِ آدَمَ إِلَّا التُّرَابُ وَيَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ تَابَ "*ولهذا تقدم المال على البنين بسبب الأهمية المعنوية بينه وبين المبني عليه،بينما يقول تعالى:"*زيِّن للناس حب الشهوات من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضة "*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على غير ما بنيت عليه تلك ،فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على حب الشهوات ، والمباني هي :النساء والبنين والأموال ، وقد تقدمت النساء على البنين والأموال لأن تعلق الشهوة بهن أقوى وأشدّ ، و تقدم البنون على الأولاد لأن تعلق الشهوة بهم أشد من المال ، وهناك من يضحي بماله كله من أجل الولد ، وتأخر المال بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى مع المبني عليه ، والإنسان يشتهي الولد ، فإذا ما جاء الولد تزين بالمال .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية"*
قال تعالى "*عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِّلَّه "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَىٰ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ يَتَفَيَّأُ ظِلَالُهُ عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِّلَّهِ وَهُمْ دَاخِرُونَ * حيث أفرد اليمين وجمع الشمال وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ، فقال *عن اليمين* مفردا  لأن لفظ " ما " لفظ واحد، ومعناه معنى الجمع، فقال: عن اليمين بمعنى: عن يمين ما خلق مراعاة للفظ *ما* وهو الإفراد ، ثم رجع إلى معنى *ما*  وهو الجمع فقال * الشمائل *مراعاة لمعنى *ما* وهو الجمع ، وجاء قوله- تعالى-: وَهُمْ داخِرُونَ. بصيغة الجمع الخاصة بالعقلاء، تغليبا لهم على غيرهم، ومن أجل مراعاة الفواصل القرآنية .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية"*
قال تعالى "*أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ فَأَرَدتُّ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءَهُم مَّلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا*حيث قال الخضر عليه السلام *فأردت * لأن خرق السفينة وفعل الخير كان صادرا من تلقاء نفسه ،ولهذا جاء *بالتاء* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،بينما يقول تعالى :"*وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَن يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا"* فَأَرَدْنَا أَن يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِّنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا* حيث قال الخضر عليه السلام *فخشينا * و فأردنا * فجاء * بنا الفاعلين *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الله تعالى أعلمه عن حالة الغلام ،فكره مع الله تعالى أن يكون الغلام سببا في أذى أبويه ،وأراد مع الله تعالى أن يبدل أبويه بغلام فاضل ،ولهذا قام بقتله ،لأن الله تعالى أباح له الاجتهاد في قتل النفس ،بينما يقول الخضر عليه السلام :"* وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنزٌ لَّهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَن يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ ۚ وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي ۚ ذَٰلِكَ تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِع عَّلَيْهِ صَبْرًا* فجاء هنا ب *أراد ربك *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية. تأدبا مع الله تعالى ،لأن الرحمة والفضل من الله تعالى وحده ،ولأن أمر الجدار كان صادرا من الله تعالى وحده ،ولم يشاركه فيه الخضر عليه السلام ،ومما يدل على ذلك قوله :"* وما فعلته عن أمري "*ّ .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية"*
قال تعالى "*وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ *١٤ الكهف*  حيث قال تعالى *وربطنا على قلوبهم *ولم يقل *قوينا قلوبهم* مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الربط لا يعني مجرد تقوية القلب وإنزال السكينة والطمأنينة عليها وإلهامها الصبر ، بل فيها كذلك معنى إيثاق القلوب وشدها وتثبيتها بحبل حتى لا تفر من مكانها بسبب الخوف ،وقد وردت هذه الكلمة في الآيات القرآنية الكريمة التالية :قال تعالى :"* إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ لَوْلَا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَىٰ قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * (١٠ القصص)وقال تعالى:" * وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الْأَقْدَام"* َ (١١ الأنفال ) وقال تعالى :"* وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْض"*ِ (١٤ الكهف) .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين السماء والأرضتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ "* بتقديم السماء على الأرض بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن المتكلم هو الله تعالى ،وهي أهم وأقرب إليه من الأرض ،وغيبها أعظم من غيب الأرض ،بينما يقول الله تعالى :"* رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ ۗ وَمَا يَخْفَىٰ عَلَى اللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ"*بتقد  يم الأرض على السماء ،لأن المتكلم هو إبراهيم عليه السلام ،وهي أهم وأقرب إليه من السماء ،ولأن السياق اللغوي في علم الله الأرضي ،فناسب ذلك تقديم الأرض على السماء .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب :والله لأساعد المحتاج الآن .
ولا يقولون.  والله لأساعدنَّ المحتاج الآن .
التركيب الأول تركيب جائز بسبب توافر منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية والتناسب بين الفعل المضارع والظرف الذي يفيد الدلالة على الحال ،والاحتياج المعنوي على أشده بين أجزاء التركيب ، أما التركيب الثاني فغير جائز بسبب التناقض بين نون التوكيد الثقيلة التي تخلص الفعل للمستقبل وبين الظرف الذي يدل على الحال ،ولا يوجد احتياج معنوي  وتناسب بين أجزاء التركيب ،ولو استبدلنا ظرف الحال *الآن* بظرف المستقبل *غدا* لصار التركيب من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"* لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  فَأَتَتْ بِهِ قَوْمَهَا تَحْمِلُهُ ۖ قَالُوا يَا مَرْيَمُ لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا* يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا * حيث قال تعالى :"شيئا فريا"*  ولم يقل :"شيئا عظيما ،أو غريبا " مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن كلمة*فريا* تحمل معنى خرق العادة وندرة  الحدث الحاصل ،والحيرة  ،والافتراء الذي لا أصل له ، لأنها جاءت بولد من غير أب ، وهذا المعنى أقوى من معنى العظمة والغرابة ،قال تعالى :"*وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَىٰ عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ ۗ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ"*و  "ممن افترى على الله كذبًا "  يعني: ممن اختلق على الله قيلَ باطل ، واخترق من نفسه عليه كذبًا لا أصل له ،فهي أقوى من مجرد الكذب ،وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : " فلم أر عبقريا يفري فريه " أي : يعمل عمله.لأن عمله لا يُصدق .كما كان اختيار هذه الكلمة بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية .كما قال قومها :"يا أخت هارون "حيث خصُّوا هذا الرجل بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه يمثل القدوة والمثل الصالح في ذلك الزمن .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*فَأَجَاء  هَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَىٰ جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* فَأَجَاءَهَا الْمَخَاضُ إِلَىٰ جِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ قَالَتْ يَا لَيْتَنِي مِتُّ قَبْلَ هَٰذَا وَكُنتُ نَسْيًا مَّنسِيًّا"* حيث قال تعالى *فأجاءها المخاض إلى جذع النخلة* فجاء بإلى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأنه عدى الفعل *جاء* بالهمزة ،ولهذا احتاج إلى شبه الجملة،وهي بمعنى حملها على المجيء ،أو جاء بها إلى جذع النخلة ،أو لأنه ضمَّن الفعل * جاء*معنى الفعل *ألجأ* أو *اضطر* لأننا نقول :ألجأه الأمر إلى كذا وكذا ،أو اضطرها المخاض إلى المجيء إلى جذع النخلة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية بالضابط اللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في تبادل التقديم بين النبي والصديق ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَٰئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مِّنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَالصَّالِحِينَ ۚ وَحَسُنَ أُولَٰئِكَ رَفِيقًا "* بتقديم النبي على الصديق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وهذا هو الأصل ، بينما يقول تعالى :"*  وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَّبِيًّا"* ويقول تعالى:"*وَاذْكُر   فِي الْكِتَابِ إِدْرِيسَ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَّبِيًّا"* بتقديم الصِّدِّيق على النبي من غير الأهم إلى الأهم وبالضابط اللفظي عدولا عن الأصل من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية "*
قال تعالى :"* خروا سجدا وبكيا "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا "* بتقديم الحال الأول *سجدا* على الحال الثاني *بكيا* نحو الفعل *خروا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الحال الأول مؤكد للفعل ،ومعناه مستفاد من معنى فعله ،فالخرُّ أو الخرور هو السجود ،والسجود هو الخرور ،وبين الخرور والسجود منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،والكلام يترتب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،ومثل ذلك قولنا :ولى مدبرا حزينا ،وتبسم ضاحكا ذاهبا  ،كما كان في تأخير الحال الثاني رعاية للفاصلة القرآنية .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس . .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

** تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : أكرمت محمدا إكراما
ويقولون      :أكرمت محمدا مُكرما 
التركيب الأول يدل على مجرد الحدث ،أو على إيقاع الإكرام بمحمد ،كأنك تقول :أوقعت الإكرام بمحمد ،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود المصدر الذي يدل على مجرد الحدث ، أما التركيب الثاني فدلالته على الحدث أقوى وآكد ،وفيه إشارة إلى الذات أو الشيء ،قال تعالى :"*وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون "*وقال تعالى "* إِلَى رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْمَسَاقُ *وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود المصدر الميمي  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*" تقديم الزرع على الزيتون "*
قال تعالى "*يُنبِتُ لَكُم بِهِ الزَّرْعَ وَالزَّيْتُونَ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* هُوَ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً ۖ لَّكُم مِّنْهُ شَرَابٌ وَمِنْهُ شَجَرٌ فِيهِ تُسِيمُونَ * يُنبِتُ لَكُم بِهِ الزَّرْعَ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالنَّخِيلَ وَالْأَعْنَابَ وَمِن كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ إِنَّ فِي ذَٰلِكَ لَآيَةً لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ*  ، حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى الزرع على الزيتون نحو الفعل* ينبت * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، مع ان الزيتون والنخل والأعناب أهم وأفضل ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الآية الكريمة مسبوقة بالأنعام والمراعي،والأنع  ام والمراعي يناسبها الزرع والكلأ ولا يناسبها الزيتون والنخل والأعناب، ولهذا تقدم الزرع على الزيتون والنخيل والأعناب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ليتصل مع المراعي والأنعام .كما قال تعالى *فيه تُسيمون* ولم يقل *منه تسيمون * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ، فالإسامة فيه تكون بالأكل منه والأكل مما تحته من العشب ،فحرف الجر *في*  بمعنى *في* الظرفية وبمعنى *من*الابتدائية.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"* هَٰذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  هَٰذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ ۖ فَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِّن نَّارٍ يُصَبُّ مِن فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ "* حيث قال تعالى*اختصموا*بح  سب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على أن هذين الخصمين عبارة عن مجموعتين ،وليسا خصمين منفردين ،فجاء بواو الجماعة في *اختصموا* بحسب منزلة المعنى مع معنى الخصم وهو الجماعة ، كما قال تعالى عن الكفار "يُصَبُّ مِن فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ"* فجاء ب*من* التي تدل على بدء الغاية المكانية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، للدلالة على قرب المسافة بين الماء الحميم وبين الرؤؤس ،وعلى مباشرة الماء للرؤؤس وهذا يجعل الماء أشد حرارة وأشد تأثيرا ، لصهر ما في البطون والجلود ،
كما قال تعالى :"*يُصبُّ"* للدلالة على كثرة إنزال الماء وإفاضته ، وهذا أشد تعذيبا ، قال تعالى :"*فَلْيَنْظُرِ الإِنْسَانُ إِلَى طَعَامِهِ* أَنَّا صَبَبْنَا الْمَاءَ صَبًّا "* كما قال تعالى :قطعت" فجاء بصيغة فعَّل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على التكثير ،وجمع معها الثياب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بينها وبين الكثرة . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب :والله لا أقول الكذب .
ولا يقولون.  والله لا أقولن الكذب .
التركيب الأول هو التركيب الجائز ،ومنزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي على أشده بين أجزاء التركيب ،ولا تناقض بين أجزاء التركيب ،أما التركيب الثاني فهناك تناقض بين أجزائه ،إذ كيف تؤكد حدوث فعل منفي لا يحدث ؟ومنه قوله تعالى : * لئن أخرجوا لا يخرجون معهم ولئن قوتلوا لا ينصرونهم * ،وإن وجد غير هذا في اللغة فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*فَتُصْبِ  ُ ٱلْأَرْضُ مُخْضَرَّةً * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* : أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً فَتُصْبِحُ ٱلْأَرْضُ مُخْضَرَّةً ۗ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ"*حيث قال تعالى *فتصبح * فجاء بالفعل المضارع معطوفا على الماضي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، ولم يقل *فأصبحت * مثلا ، لاستحضار صورة الاخضرار في الذهن على الدوام ، والذى تتصف به الأرض بعد نزول المطر عليها  ، وصيغة الماضى لا تفيد دوام استحضار الاخضرار في الذهن ، لأن الفعل الماضى يفيد انقطاع الشىء ،تقول : أنعم علىَّ فلان عام كذا ، فأروح وأغدوا شاكرا له . ولو قلت : فرحت وغدوت لم يقع ذلك الموقع ، ومن عطف المضارع على الماضي قوله تعالى :"*تبارك الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرا من ذلك جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ويجعل لك قصورا"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس   .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة* 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب :والله لسوف أعود غدا .
ولا يقولون  :والله لسوف أعودن غدا . 
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم ،لأننا أكدنا الفعل مع الفصل بين الفعل واللام ،حيث ضعفت الحاجة إلى توكيد الفعل ،بسبب ضعف جملة جواب القسم ،لأننا فصلنا بين أجزاء التركيب ،قال تعالى :"*ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى"* ،وإن وجد في اللغة عكس هذا فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى  :"* وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ لَعِبْرَةً ۖ نُّسْقِيكُم مِّمَّا فِي بُطُونِهَا وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ:"* وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ"*  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ فَقَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُم مِّنْ إِلَٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ ۖ أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ"*حيث تقدم شبها الجملة على متعلقهما في قوله تعالى *وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، حيث سبق ذكر الأنعام ، فربط شبه الجملة *وعليها * بين الآية الكريمة الأولى والثانية ،كما تقدم شبه الجملة من أجل مراعاة الفواصل القرآنية ، وقد تقدمت الأنعام على الفلك بلاغيا لأن الأنعام أشهر وأهم وأعرف وأقدم عند العرب من الفلك في حمل الأثقال والسفر ، ولأنه سبق ذكر الأنعام ،كما تأخر شبه الجملة*وعلى الفلك* وجاء في أنسب مكان بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، من أجل الحديث عن حمل الأثقال والسفر وللربط بين الآية الكريمة الثانية والثالثة برابط الأهمية المعنوية ،ففيها حسن التخلص والتمهيد للحديث عن الفلك وقصة نوح عليه السلام ،وهذا يعني أن القرآن الكريم يقوم على منزلة المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج  المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار فيط تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*فَصَكَّت   وَجْهَهَا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ "*حيث قال تعالى "فصكت وجهها " فجاء بالحدث غير الكلامي أو ما يعرف بلغة الجسد بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن شدة الدهشة وقوة الإنكار عند زوجة إبراهيم عليه السلام ،ومثل ذلك قول الشاعر العربي الهذلول بن كعب العنبري:
تقول: ودقّت صدرها بيمينها … أبعلي هذا بالرّحى المتقاعس
فقلت لها لا تعجبي وتبيني ... بلائي إذا التفت علي الفوارس
ألست أرد القرن يركب ردعه ... وفيه سنان ذو غرارين يابس
إذا هاب أقوام تجشمت هول ما ... يهاب حماياه الألد المداعس
لعمر أبيك الخير إني لخادم ... لضيفي، وإني إن ركبت لفارس
وقد قال هذه القصيدة حين رأته امرأته يطحن للأضياف، فقالت: أهذا بعلي؟ قوله: ودقت صدرها يحكي لنا قوة إنكارها وشدة دهشتها ، ويبدو أن الضرب على الصدر عند وقوع الدهشة عادة موروثة عند المرأة، فلا زالت النسوة تفعل هذا عند المفاجأة ،وقد ينوب عنها لطم الوجه.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري 
قال الشاعر:"*بيضٌ نواعمُ ما هممن بريبة"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر :
بيضٌ نواعمُ ما هممن بريبة ٍ//كظباءِ مكة َ صيدهنَّ حرامُ
حيث قال الشاعر :"*ما هممن "* ولم يقل "*ما فعلن"* أو "* ما عملن "*،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الأولى أبلغ في المدح ،لأنها تعني أن بالهن وفكرهن لم ينشغل بالريبة مجرد انشغال ،ولم تطرأ الريبة على تفكيرهن ، ولم يحدثن أنفسهن ولم يعزمن على عمل الفاحشة ، ولم يقتربن من الفاحشة بمجرد حديث النفس ، وهذا أمدح من قوله ما فعلن الريبة أو الفاحشة ، وكلمة*ما فعلن * أو *ما عملن* لا تعبر عن مقصود الشاعر في مدحهن بشدة التقوى  .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى :"*فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ:"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*فَسَقَىٰ لَهُمَا ثُمَّ تَوَلَّىٰ إِلَى الظِّلِّ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ:"* حيث حذف موسى - عليه السلام- الياء من كلمة *ربي* لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الدلالة على قرب المدعو من الداعي ومحبته له ،وللدلالة على الحالة النفسية الصعبة التي كان موسى عليه السلام يمر بها ، كما قدم متعلق الخبر وهو *لما أنزلت إلي من خير "* على الخبر *فقير * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على شدة الحاجة إلى الخير مهما كان قليلا ،لأنه كان هاربا وجائعا وخائفا من فرعون ،وهو في أمس الحاجة إلى الخير ، كما كان في تأخير الخبر رعاية للفاصلة القرآنية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج  المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*وَاصْطَن  عْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام  :"*وَاصْطَنَعْتُ  َ لِنَفْسِي"*
حيث قال تعالى:"* واصطنعتك "* ولم يقل "*اخترتك " أو "اصطفيتك" مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن الاصطناع يعني أكثر من مجرد الاختيار ،فهو يعني الاختيار والتهيئة والتربية على نحو ما للقيام بمهمة الرسالة ،والاصطناع : صنع الشيء باعتناء . واللام للأجْل ، أي لأجْل نفسي . والكلام تمثيل لِهيئة الاصطفاء لتبليغ الشريعة بهيئة من يصطنع شيئاً لفائدة نفسه فيصرف فيه غاية إتقان صنعه . وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي ، أي: أجريت عليك صنائعي ونعمي، وحسن عوائدي، وتربيتي، لتكون لنفسي حبيبا مختصا، وتبلغ في ذلك مبلغا لا يناله أحد من الخلق، إلا النادر منهم، وإذا كان الحبيب إذا أراد اصطناع حبيبه من المخلوقين، وأراد أن يبلغ من الكمال المطلوب له ما يبلغ، يبذل غاية جهده، ويسعى نهاية ما يمكنه في إيصاله لذلك، فما ظنك بصنائع الرب القادر الكريم، وما تحسبه يفعل بمن أراده لنفسه، واصطفاه من خلقه ؟
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين الدرجات اللونية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب:أبيض يقق أو ناصع  ،وأحمر قان ،وأخضر يانع ،وأصفر فاقع ،وأسود غربيب ، وهم يقدمون الخاص القليل على العام الكثير أو الشديد بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، فاليقق أو النصاعة شدة البياض ،والينع شدة الخضرة ،والقنو شدة الحمرة ، والفقع أو الفقوع شدة الصفرة ، قال تعالى :"*صفراء فاقع لونها ، وهكذا ،وهذا هو الأصل ،إلا أن الله تعالى يقول :"*:"*أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ ثَمَرَاتٍ مُّخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهَا ۚ وَمِنَ الْجِبَالِ جُدَدٌ بِيضٌ وَحُمْرٌ مُّخْتَلِفٌ أَلْوَانُهَا وَغَرَابِيبُ سُودٌ"* بتقديم الغرابيب على السود من العام إلى الخاص ،ومن الشديد إلى الأقل شدة عدولا عن الأصل بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،والأصل أن يقال :"*سود غرابيب "*للجمع ،وأسود غربيب للمفرد ،وهو مأخوذ من لون الغراب شديد السواد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب :قمت وزيدا .
ويقولون.     :قمت وزيد ٌ .
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،لأنه لا يحسن أو يقبح عطف الاسم الظاهر على الضمير بدون توكيد الضمير ،لأن الضمير ليس بمنزلة الاسم الظاهر ،والواو بمعنى مع ، أما التركيب الثاني ، فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ،فإذا أكدت الضمير قوي الضمير وصار بمنزلة الاسم الظاهر ،وانعكس الأمر ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب:
قمت أنا وزيد .
وقمت أنا وزيدا .
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن لأنك أكدت الضمير ثم عطفت عليه الاسم الظاهر ،والتركيب الثاني من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى *كُلٌّ قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلَاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*: أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ ۖ كُلٌّ قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلَاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ "* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى من في السماوات على من في الارض نحو فعل التسبيح بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن السماء أهم من الأرض ، ولأن من فيها أهم وأشرف ،ولأن صلاتهم وتسبيحهم أهم وأفضل من صلاة وتسبيح من في الارض ،حيث قال تعالى عنهم :"* يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لا يَفْتُرُونَ "* وخص الطيور بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية مع أنها مندرجة تحت من فى السموات والأرض لعدم استقرارها بصفة دائمة على الأرض ، فهى - فى مجموعها - تارة على الأرض ، وتارة فى الجو ،وذكرها فى حال بسطها لأجنحتها لأن هذه الحالة من أعجب أحوالها ، حيث تكون فى الجو باسطة لأجنحتها بدون تحريك ، مما يدل على بديع صنع الله فى خلقه ، كما أن تخصيص الطير بالذكر من بين المخلوقات للمقابلة بين مخلوقات الأرض والسماء بذكر مخلوقات في الجو بين السماء والأرض ولذلك قيّدت بقوله *صافات * كما قدم الصلاة على التسبيح لأنها أهم وأفضل وأشرف من التسبيح ،لأنها عمود الدين .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى*وَيَدْرَأ   عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ أَن تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ ۙ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ"* حيث قال تعالى :"*ويدرأ"* ولم يقل*ويدفع * أو*يمنع * مثلا،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الدرء يعني دفع ومنع الشيء المدروء بشدة  والقضاء عليه ،فهي أقوى من مجرد الدفع والمنع ،وهذا واضح من لفظها ،وقوة اللفظ تعطي قوة المعنى ، قال صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*ادرأوا الحدود بالشبهات "* ،وهذا اللفظ القوي يتناسب مع قوة السياق اللغوي الذي ورد فيه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*تبادل التقديم بين صاحب الرسالة والذراع الأيمن*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ *قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ *رَبِّ مُوسَىٰ وَهَارُونَ*بتقد  م موسى على هارون ،-عليهما السلام- بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه صاحب الرسالة الأول وهو الأهم أما أخوه فهو ذراعه الأيمن ، كما تقدم موسى على هارون -عليهما السلام- بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،وهذا هو الأصل في الرتبة ،بينما يقول تعالى :* وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا ۖ إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ ۖ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَىٰ* فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَىٰ * بتقديم الذراع الأيمن على صاحب الرسالة الأول بالضابط اللفظي عدولا عن الأصل من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى*يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَىٰ تِجَارَةٍ تُنجِيكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (10) تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (11) يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ "* حيث قال تعالى *يغفرْ* بالجزم بحسب منزلة المعنى بينه وبين قوله تعالى*تؤمنون بالله ورسوله وتجاهدون في سبيل الله *لأنها أفعال مضارعة بمعنى وقوة ومنزلة أفعال الأمر ،ولهذا جزم الفعل *يغفر*لأنه واقع في جواب الطلب ،وبين هذا الفعل والأفعال السابقة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي على الرغم من طول المسافة والفواصل بين الأفعال .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى :"*لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِى سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُون"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِى سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى *يعمهون* ولم يقل *يلعبون* أو يترددون* أو *يتحيرون * مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن العمه يدل على حالة أشد وأقوى من مجرد اللعب أو الحيرة والتردد ،فهو يدل على فُقْدَانُ مَلَكَةِ الإِدْرَاكِ بِالحِسِّ ، وَعَدَمُ الْقُدْرَةِ عَلَى التَّمْيِيزِ بَيْنَ أَشْكَالِ الأَشْيَاءِ وَالأَشْخَاصِ وَطَبِيعَتِهَا بسبب السكر ، وهذا المعنى القوي يتناسب مع قوة جملة جواب القسم ،وهذا المعنى كذلك لا تدل عليه كلمة يتحيرون  أويترددون أو يلعبون .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : ألا ترافقني إلى الحديقة .
ويقولون      :ألا ترافقني إلى الحديقة ؟ 
التركيب الأول فيه معنى العرض برفق ولين وأدب ،لأنه يقال بنغمة عرض طلبية ، والرد على هذا العرض يكون بقولك : أرافقك ،أو لا أريد مرافقتك ،أما التركيب الثاني ففيه معنى السؤال المنفي ،والمعنى هو :أتنفي مرافقتك لي إلى الحديقة؟ والإجابة عنه تكون ببلى إيجابا وبنعم أوكلا سلبا .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى* وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَىٰ لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُم مِّن بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا ۚ يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا ۚ وَمَن كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَٰلِكَ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ * وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآَتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ "*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة على طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن قوله تعالى :"*وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ َ"*عطف على جملة :* يعبدونني لا يشركون بي شيئاً * لما فيها من معنى الأمر بترك الشرك ، فكأنه قيل : *اعبدوني ولا تشركوا بي شيئا وأقيموا الصلاة *، لأن الخبر إذا كان يتضمن معنى الأمر كان في قوة فعل الأمر وبمعناه وبمنزلته ،وبين هذه الأفعال المعطوفة والفعل المعطوف عليه  منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، وبهذا تتقدم طاعة الله تعالى على طاعة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،وقد أمر تعالى بإقامة الصلاة، بأركانها وشروطها وآدابها، ظاهرا وباطنا، وبإيتاء الزكاة من الأموال التي استخلف الله عليها العباد، وأعطاهم إياها، بأن يؤتوها الفقراء وغيرهم، ممن ذكرهم الله لمصرف الزكاة، فهذان أكبر الطاعات وأجلهما، جامعتان لحقه وحق خلقه، للإخلاص للمعبود، وللإحسان إلى العبيد، فقدم حقه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ثم عطف عليه حق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقال: * وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ ْ* وذلك بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، وحين تقومون بذلك ترحمون ، فمن أراد الرحمة، فهذا طريقها، ومن رجاها من دون ترك الشرك ، وإقامة الصلاة، وإيتاء الزكاة، وإطاعة الرسول، فهو متمن كاذب، وقد منته نفسه الأماني الكاذبة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية*
قال تعالى:"*أكان للناس عجبا * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَىٰ رَجُلٍۢ مِّنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنذِرِ ٱلنَّاسَ وَبَشِّرِ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوٓاْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ ۗ قَالَ ٱلْكَٰفِرُونَ إِنَّ هَٰذَا لَسَٰحِرٌ مُّبِينٌ"* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى شبه الجملة*للناس*نحو *كان* وهمزة التوبيخ والإنكار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن التعجب صدر منهم وكان منهم ، وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التوبيخ ، كما قدم خبر كان وهو*عجبا* نحو كان وهمزة التوبيخ بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتوبيخهم على التعجب ،بالإضافة إلى أن تأخير الخبر إلى نهاية الآية الكريمة يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بين الفعل الناسخ وخبره ،كما كان في تأخير الاسم اتصال الاسم وهو  الإيحاء بمضمونه وهو قوله تعالى*أن أنذر الناس وبشر الذين آمنوا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  ،كما جاء باللام في قوله تعالى *للناس * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الاختصاص بالعجب والاستحقاق له ، قال صاحب الكشاف : " فإن قلت : فما معنى اللام فى قوله * أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ عَجَباً * وما الفرق بينه وبين قولك : كان عند الناس عجبا؟قلت : معناه أنهم جعلوه لهم أعجوبة يتعجبون منها . ونصبوه علما لهم يوجهون نحوه استهزاءهم وإنكارهم ، وليس فى " عند الناس " هذا المعنى ، كما عمم الإنذار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الإنذار للناس جميعهم مؤمنهم وكافرهم ،وخص المؤمنين بالتبشير بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأنهم أصحاب الأعمال الصالحة ،كما قدم الإنذار على التبشير بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن تخلية القلوب من الشرك والذنوب والآثام يتقدم بالأهمية والزمن والطبع على ملئها بالإيمان والفضائل والصلاح ، كما فسر المفسرون *قدم صدق *بعدة تفسيرات ،وفي رأيي ان المقصود منها هو المنزل أو المنزلة العليا والدرجة الرفيعة بدليل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى *بشر* والظرف*عند ربهم* وبدليل منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي مع قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ (54) فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ"* والقرآن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج ع المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الأهمية المعنوية  في آية قرآنية*"*
قال تعالى:"*يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَىٰ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَىٰ إِنَّا مُنْتَقِمُونَ * حيث قال تعالى *نبطش* ولم يقل نضرب أو نعاقب ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وهي كلمة تدل على الفتك الشديد والاستئصال والإهلاك الذي لا رحمة ولا هوادة فيه ،وتستدعيها السياقات اللغوية التي تفوح منها رائحة العنف والسطوة والانتقام والجبروت ، ومما يدل على هذا وصف البطشة بالكبرى ،كما هو الحال في هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة:*يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ الْبَطْشَةَ الْكُبْرَىٰ إِنَّا مُنْتَقِمُونَ ﴿١٦ الدخان﴾
*أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا ﴿١٩٥ الأعراف﴾
*وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُمْ بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ ﴿١٣٠ الشعراء﴾
*فَلَمَّا أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا قَالَ يَا مُوسَىٰ أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ تَقْتُلَنِي ﴿١٩ القصص﴾
*فَأَهْلَكْنَا أَشَدَّ مِنْهُمْ بَطْشًا وَمَضَىٰ مَثَلُ الْأَوَّلِينَ ﴿٨ الزخرف﴾
*وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُمْ بَطْشًا ﴿٣٦ ق﴾
*وَلَقَدْ أَنْذَرَهُمْ بَطْشَتَنَا فَتَمَارَوْا بِالنُّذُرِ ﴿٣٦ القمر﴾
*إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ ﴿١٢ البروج﴾
أما كلمة*نضرب* أو*نعاقب* فلا تحمل هذه المعاني القوية والعميقة .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أوقات الاستئذانتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*َ   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِيَسْتَأْذِنكُ  مُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُوا الْحُلُمَ مِنكُمْ ثَلَاثَ مَرَّاتٍ ۚ مِّن قَبْلِ صَلَاةِ الْفَجْرِ وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُم مِّنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ وَمِن بَعْدِ صَلَاةِ الْعِشَاءِ ۚ ثَلَاثُ عَوْرَاتٍ لَّكُمْ ۚ لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ جُنَاحٌ بَعْدَهُنَّ ۚ طَوَّافُونَ عَلَيْكُم بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر استئذان الأطفال والمماليك عند الدخول على آبائهم وأمهاتهم وأسيادهم ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم هو من قبل صلاة الفجر لأن الغالب في صاحب البيت النائم أن يستعمل للنوم في الليل ثوبا غير ثوبه المعتاد، وقد يكون متجردا ،أو يحاول استبدال ملابس النوم بملابس أخرى ،فهذا الوقت أشد الأوقات حاجة للاستئذان ،ولهذا تقدم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأما نوم النهار، فلما كان في الغالب قليلا، قد ينام فيه العبد بثيابه المعتادة، قيده بقوله: * وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُمْ مِنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ * أما حين لا نضع الثياب فلا استئذان ، وقد تأخر المبني الثالث بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه لأن غالبية الناس لا ينامون بعد صلاة العشاء مباشرة ، ولا يضعون ثيابهم مباشرة ،وعلى الأغلب أن يكون صاحب البيت في ملابسه المعتادة .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في رعاية الأدب مع الله تعالىتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في رعاية الأدب مع الله تعالى ،كما هو الحال في هذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة ،ومن أمثلة الأدب مع الله: نسبة الخير له، ورد الفضل إليه، وترك نسبة الشر والضر إليه وإن كان -جل جلاله- هو خالقهما ومقدرهما.فهذا إبراهيم الخليل -عليه السلام- لما ذكر الخلق والهداية والرزق نسبها إلى الله تعالى فقال: (الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ * وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ) [الشعراء:79] ولما ذكر المرض نسبه لنفسه فقال: (وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ). وهذا من رعاية الأدب مع الله -تعالى-.ومنه قول أيوب -عليه السلام-: (إِذْ نَادَى رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ) [الأنبياء:83]، فترك نسبة الضر إلى الله تأدبًا معه سبحانه.وكذلك قول الخضر -عليه السلام- في السفينة التي خرقها: (فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أعِيبَهَا)، ولم يقل: "فأراد ربك"؛ حفظًا للأدب مع الله تعالى بعدم نسبة العيب إليه.ومن لطيف رعاية الأدب في هذا المقام قول مؤمني الجن: (وَأَنَّا لا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَداً) [الجن:10]، ولم يقولوا: "أشر أراده الله بأهل الأرض"، تأدبًا مع الله، وفي إرادة الرشد والهداية صرحوا بذكره -جل وعلا-.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : شرقت الشمس .
ويقولون      :أشرقت الشمس .
التركيب الأول يعني أن الشمس قد طلعت ،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أنها سطعت وأضاءت وأنارت الدنيا ،قال تعالى :"* وَأَشْرَقَتِ الْأَرْضُ بِنُورِ رَبِّهَا وَوُضِعَ الْكِتَابُ وَجِيءَ بِالنَّبِيِّينَ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُم بِالْحَقِّ وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ"*أي :أضاءت الأرض بنور ربها .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  أَتُتْرَكُونَ فِي مَا هَاهُنَا آمِنِينَ (146) فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ (147) وَزُرُوعٍ وَنَخْلٍ طَلْعُهَا هَضِيمٌ * حيث قال تعالى واصفا الطلع بأنه هضيم ،وهي كلمة تعني : اللطيف الليِّن واليانع النضيج جيِّد النُّضج والذي يتهشم عند الإمساك به ،وقد جاء بهذه الكلمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتتناسب مع الرفاهية وحلاوة الحياة التي يعيشونها ونعومتها ، والعرب تصف الخصر بالهضيم ،وهي صفة جمالية تعني الليونة والنعومة ،كما جاء اختيار هذه الكلمة بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل ،حيث تنتهي الفواصل القرآنية في هذه السورة الكريمة بالميم أو النون .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى :"* اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا وَمِنَ النَّاسِ"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا وَمِنَ النَّاسِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ "* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى - لفظ الجلالة *الله* وهو المبني عليه ،على الخبر الفعلي ،وهو المبني ،دون أن يقول : نصطفي ، لإفادة الاختصاص ، أي الله وحده هو الذي يصطفي لا أنتم تصطفون وتنسبون إليه ، فالأهمية للمصطفي لا لفعل الاصطفاء ، لأنه هو الأول في المنزلة والمكانة ، وإذا قدمنا الفعل صارت الأهمية له لأنه الأول في المنزلة والمكانة ، كما قدم شبه الجملة*من الملائكة *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الفعل وشبه الجملة ،لأن الحديث عن طبيعة الرسل وليس عن الرسل ، كما قدم رسل  الملائكة إلى الأنبياء -عليهم السلام - كجبريل -عليه السلام- على رسل البشر بلاغيا بالأهمية والزمن والفضل والشرف ،وحذف كلمة *رسلا* الثانية لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونها ،والتقدير *ومن الناس رسلا * ،وختم الآية الكريمة بالفاصلة التي تتلاءم مع محتوى الآية الكريمة ،حيث قال *إن الله سميع بصير *أي:سميع لأقوال عباده الرافضين لنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،بصير بأحوال من يستحق الرسالة ،وبين الفاصلة والمحتوى منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"* فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَاعْتَرَفُوا بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقًا لِّأَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ"*حيث قال تعالى :"*فسحقا "* ولم يقل *بعدا* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن السحق أشد الهلاك  والبعد والطرد من الرحمة ،وكلمة *بعدا* لا تفي بهذا المعنى ،وهي أخف معنى من *سحقا *،وهذا المعنى القوي جاءها من قوة اللفظ ،وهذا المعنى يتناسب أيضا مع قوة السياق اللغوي الذي وردت فيه ، كما جاء اختيار هذه الكلمة بالضابط اللفظي ، من أجل الإيقاع الداخلي الجميل بين السين والحاء في الآية الكريمة. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين عوامل النصر الحربيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن ملكة سبأ :"* قَالَتْ يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي مَا كُنتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْرًا حَتَّىٰ تَشْهَدُونِ *قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ وَأُولُو بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ وَالْأَمْرُ إِلَيْكِ فَانظُرِي مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الحرب وأسباب النصر ثم تأتي المباني وهي أسباب النصر ، وهي القوة في العدد والعتاد والجسم وبعدها الشجاعة ،تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو مبنى القوة في العدد والعتاد والجسم ، وهو أهم من الشجاعة وشدة البأس في الحرب ، لأن الكثرة تغلب الشجاعة كما يقول المثل ،ولا تنفع الشجاعة لوحدها أو مع قلة العدد والعتاد وقوة الجسم ،لكن الكثيرين يغلبون الشجاع ولو كانوا جبناء ،فالأصل في الحرب هو القوة في العدد والعتاد والجسم ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الشجاعة والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، وفي هذا الجواب تصريح بأنهم مستعدون للحرب للدفاع عن مملكتهم وتعريض بأنهم يميلون إلى الدفع بالقوة إن أراد أن يكرههم على الدخول تحت طاعته لأنهم حملوا ما تضمنه كتابه على ما قد يفضي إلى هذا ،فهم كانوا يفضلون الحرب ولهذا تقدم الحديث عن الحرب في كلامهم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  ، ومع إظهار هذا الرأي فوّضوا الأمر إلى الملكة لثقتهم بأصالة رأيها لتنظر ما تأمرهم فيمتثلونه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنفُسُهُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن فرعون وقومه عندما جحدوا بالآيات التي جاء بها موسى عليه السلام  :"*وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا ۚ فَانظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ*  يث قال تعالى *وجحدوا بها * ولم يقل *وكذبوا بها *مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الجحد أشد من التكذيب ،وهو  إنكار الحق مع العلم بأنه حق ، يقال : جحد فلان حق غيره ، إذا أنكره مع علمه به ، وعدى جحد بالباء مع أنه متعد بنفسه لأنه ضمنه معنى الفعل كفروا ، فجاء بالباء بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي ،كما قال تعالى *واستيقنتهآ * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،وهي من الإيقان وهو الاعتقاد الجازم الذى لا يطرأ عليه شك وجيء بالسين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لزيادة التأكيد ، أي :وأنكر فرعون وقومه آيات موسى عليه السلام وهم على يقين تام بصحتها ، ورتب أسباب الجحد من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،فقدم الظلم وهو الشرك والكفر على التكبر والاستعلاء ،قال تعالى :"*إن الشرك لظلم عظيم "* ،كما ذكًّر *كان* مع *العاقبة* لأن العاقبة بمعنى العقاب أو العذاب وهو مذكر ،أو لأن العاقبة مؤنث مجازي ،وبينها وبين التذكير منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .
 .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الفصل بين الحال وصاحب الحالتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى * فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى * والأصل هو *والذي أخرج المرعى أحوى *فجعله غثاء * و*أحوى* حال لصاحب الحال*المرعى *لكن جملة *فجعله غثاء* تقدمت بالضابط اللفظي فاصلة بين الحال *أحوى* وبين صاحب الحال *المرعى* وتأخر الحال من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ، ورغم الفصل بين الحال وصاحب الحال إلا أن الكلام مفهوم بسبب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين الحال وصاحب الحال ،لأن الحوى هو الأخضرار المائل إلى السواد من شدة الخضرة ،وهذه من صفات أو أحوال المراعي ، والمتكلم يستطيع المباعدة بين أطراف العلاقة المعنوية اعتمادا على منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي الذي يحل مشكلة التباعد بين أجزاء التركيب ،قال الشاعر
فَقَدْ والشَّكُّ بَيَّنَ لِي عَناءٌ // بِوَشكِ فِراقِهِم صُرَدٌ يصيح 
أرادَ: فَقَد بَيَّنَ لِي صُرَدٌ يَصِيحُ بِوشْكِ فِراقِهِم، والشَّكُّ عَناءٌ
والمستمع يستطيع حل مشكلة التباعد كذلك عن طريق الربط برابط الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي عاليا  واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم الربانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً مُّبَارَكًا فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ وَحَبَّ الْحَصِيدِ * وَالنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ * رِّزْقًا لِّلْعِبَادِ ۖ وَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتًا ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ الْخُرُوجُ * فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الغيث الدال على قدرة الله، وفوائده ثم تأتي المباني وهي الفوائد مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم هو نعمة الجنات بما فيها من زروع وأشجار وفواكه وثمار ،وهي أهم وأفضل وأشرف وأعظم في الدلالة على القدرة الإلهية ،ثم يأتي حب الحصيد من بر وشعير ، وخص الحب بالذكر لاحتياج الناس إليه أكثر من غيره ، فصار كأنه المقصود بالبيان ،كما كان في تأخيره رعاية للفاصلة القرآنية ،ثم يأتي النخل ،وخص النَخلُ بالذكر مع أنه داخل في ذكر الجنات لأنه أهم الأشجار عندهم وثمره أكثر أقواتهم ، ولإتباعه بالأوصاف له ولِطلعه مما يثير تذكر بديع قوامه ، وأنيق جماله ،ثم يأتي أخيرا إحياء الأرض بعد موتها وبينه وبين البعث والنشور منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي  ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في  قول أبي تمام :
رأيت الحر يجتنب المخازي// ويحميه عن الغدر الوفاء فالجملة الفعلية *يجتنب المخازي* حال إن كانت الرؤية بصرية ،ومفعول به ثان إن كانت الرؤية قلبية ،وكل ذلك يعود إلى الاحتياج المعنوي ومنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،كما ضمن الشاعر الفعل *يحميه* معنى الفعل *يبعده* ولهذا جاء بحرف الجر *عن* الذي يفيد التجاوز والترك والابتعاد ،وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب كذلك ،كما قدم شبه الجملة* عن الغدر* نحو الفعل *يحميه* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،كما تقدم بالضابط اللفظي من أجل القافية الشعرية .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*إِنَّكَ لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَىٰ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّكَ لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَىٰ وَلَا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ "* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى الموتى على الصم نحو فعل السماع المنفي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن الموتى هم أشد في عدم الانتفاع بالقرآن الكريم والدعوة من الصم لأنهم فقدوا الحس والعقل أما الأصم فقد يسمع الصوت إذا ارتفع أو قد يفهم بالإشارة أو حركة الشفاه أو من لغة الجسد إذا كان مقبلا ، ولهذا قال تعالى *إذا ولوا مدبرين *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للمبالغة في عدم انتفاع الأصم بالدعاء لأنه مدبر ، وعلى كل فالميت أشد في عدم الانتفاع بالقرآن من الأصم ،ولهذا تقدم ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
كما أعاد ذكر الفعل تسمع بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،وذلك حتى لا يدخل الموتى في عملية الإدبار ،فلو كانت العبارة هكذا "إنك لا تسمع الموتى والصم إذا ولوا مدبرين" لحصل اللبس .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأدلة النقلية والعقليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في الحوار أو المناظرة ، فعندما يتحاور محمد مع أحد المسلمين يدلل على صحة كلامه بالأدلة النقلية والعقلية،فيقدم النقل على العقل ،وهذا هو الأصل، لأن الأدلة النقلية كالقرآن الكريم والحديث النبوي الشريف تتقدم عند المسلم بالأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ، ثم يتحاور مع غير المسلمين فيأتي بالأدلة العقلية والنقلية ،فيقدم العقل على النقل ،وهذا هو العدول عن الأصل،لأن غير المسلم لا يؤمن بما نؤمن به،ولهذا نلجأ إلى تقديم الأدلة العقلية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل ،فمحمد يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. والمقام يشكل قوة ضاغطة على المتكلم ،إلا أن المتكلم قد يستجيب لمطالب المقام وقد لا يستجيب ،قال تعالى *وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما * وقال تعالى :"* وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما "* ولهذا فالقرار الأول والأخير بيد المتكلم وهو الذي يقرر ما يفعل ، وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*فَلَمَّآ أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَلَمَّآ أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ بِٱلَّذِى هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُمَا قَالَ يَٰمُوسَىٰٓ أَتُرِيدُ أَن تَقْتُلَنِى كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًۢا بِٱلْأَمْسِ ۖ إِن تُرِيدُ إِلَّآ أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِى ٱلْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ ٱلْمُصْلِحِينَ "* حيث قال تعالى *فلما أن أراد * ولم يقل*فلما أراد* فجاء بأن بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتوكيد ،وللدلالة على قرب  حصول القول ،أي أن موسى عليه السلام هيأ نفسه ومد يده وهم أن يبطش بالفرعوني فقال الفرعوني كذا وكذا مباشرة ،فهي تدل على قرب  حصول فعل القول ،ولا يغرنك قول النحاة بزيادتها بأنه لا معنى لها ، لأن معنى الزيادة عندهم هو أن التركيب يمكن أن يقوم بدونها ، ولكن المعنى معها يختلف عنه بدونها ، وقد جاءت بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي للدلالة على قرب حصول فعل القول  ،وهذا يدل على دقة التعبير القرآني ،نقول : لما جاء زيد ذهب عمرو ،و لما أن جاء زيد ذهب عمرو ، فذهاب عمرو في التركيب الثاني أسرع منه في التركيب الأول ،من جهة أخرى ، يختلف المفسرون حول شخصية القائل "*قَالَ ياموسى أَتُرِيدُ أَن تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْساً بالأمس إِن تُرِيدُ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّاراً فِي الأرض وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَن تَكُونَ مِنَ المصلحين"* فمنهم من يرى أن القائل هو الإسرائيلي ، ومنهم من يراه القبطي ،ومنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني تدلنا على أن القائل هو القبطي لأن الله - تعالى - قال :  فَلَمَّآ أَنْ أَرَادَ أَن يَبْطِشَ بالذي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَّهُمَا قَالَ ياموسى * فهذا القول إذن منه - أى من القبطى - لا من غيره - كما أن الضمير في "قال" يعود على أقرب مرجع وهو العدو ،  وأيضا قوله : * إِن تُرِيدُ إِلاَّ أَن تَكُونَ جَبَّاراً فِي الأرض * لا يليق إلا بأن يكون قولا من كافر - وهو القبطى .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ يُحْبَرُونَ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَهُمْ فِي رَوْضَةٍ يُحْبَرُونَ "*حيث قال تعالى "يحبرون" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن منتهى السرور والتكريم والتنعيم ،وهي كلمة تليق بالروضة التي يسكنها المؤمنون ،وبينها وبين الرياض منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، وبين الحبور والروضة والإيمان والعمل الصالح منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك ،لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل ، ومما يدل على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى :"*ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ أَنتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ (70) يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِم بِصِحَافٍ مِّن ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ ۖ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ الْأَنفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ الْأَعْيُنُ ۖ وَأَنتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (71) وَتِلْكَ الْجَنَّةُ الَّتِي أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ (72) لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِّنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ (73) ،كما أن هذه الكلمة تحمل المعاني الجميلة والعظيمة ،فمن ذلك قولنا :حبر الأمة عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما ،وهو العالم وترجمان القرآن ،ونقول :الحبر الأعظم للعالم من اليهود والنصارى ،والتحبير هو التزيين والتحسين ......إلخ.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَاللَّه   يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لِرَجُلٍ مِنْ قَلْبَيْنِ فِي جَوْفِهِ ۚ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَزْوَاجَكُمُ اللَّائِي تُظَاهِرُونَ مِنْهُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ ۚ وَمَا جَعَلَ أَدْعِيَاءَكُمْ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ قَوْلُكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ ۖ وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ "*حيث جاء سبحانه وتعالى بالخبر الفعلي مبنيا على الاسم في قوله "وَاللَّهُ يَقُولُ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ يَهْدِي السَّبِيلَ" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تخصيص قول الحق بالله تعالى ومن أجل الإيماء إلى كذب الادعاءات السابقة ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى " وهو يهدي السبيل " من أجل تخصيص الهداية بالله تعالى ، كما ضمَّن الفعل *يهدي* معنى الفعل*يبين* ولهذا تعدى الفعل بغير حرف جر ،ولولا ذلك لقال "يهدي إلى السبيل" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْئُولًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّىٰ يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ ۚ وَأَوْفُوا بِالْعَهْدِ ۖ إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْئُولًا"* وفي قوله تعالى :"* وَلَقَدْ كَانُوا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ مِن قَبْلُ لَا يُوَلُّونَ الْأَدْبَارَ ۚ وَكَانَ عَهْدُ اللَّهِ مَسْئُولًا:"* حيث قال تعالى "* إن العهد كان مسئولا "* و" كان عهد الله مسئولا "* مع أن العهد لا يُسأل ، وتوجيه ذلك إما على حذف مضاف ،أي:إن صاحب عهد الله كان مسئولا "و"كان صاحب عهد الله مسئولا " وذلك مثلما قال تعالى " وأسأل القرية "حيث يرث المضاف إليه إعراب المضاف بحسب منزلة المعنى والأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ،وإما أن يكون توجيه ذلك على حذف شبه الجملة *عنه* من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،والتقدير:إن العهد كان مسئولا عنه "أي :يسأل عنه صاحبه ،مثلما قال تعالى :"ويفعلون ما يؤمرون " أي :ما يؤمرون به ، وقال - سبحانه - : *وَأَوْفُواْ بِالْعَهْدِ إِنَّ العهد * بالإِظهار مع إمكانية الإِضمار ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للإِشعار بكمال العناية بشأن الوفاء بالعهود .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين القلوب النقيَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  :"*  وَإِذَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مَتَاعًا فَاسْأَلُوهُنَّ مِن وَرَاءِ حِجَابٍ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ أَطْهَرُ لِقُلُوبِكُمْ وَقُلُوبِهِنَّ "* فهذا الجزء من الآية الكريمة مبني على ذكر كيفية التعامل مع نساء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أسباب هذا التعامل ، وهي طهارة قلوب المؤمنين رضي الله عنهم  وطهارة قلوبهن رضي الله عنهن ،تأتي هذه المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو طهارة قلوب الرجال المؤمنين الطاهرة ،أي أكثر تطهيرا لها من الريبة وخواطر السوء التي تعرض للرجال في أمر النساء،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو طهارة قلوبهن،والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،لأنهن طاهرات عفيفات ،وقلوبهن لا تحتاج إلى تطهير ،ولهذا فالرجال أحوج إلى تطهير القلوب منهن ،ولهذا تقدموا وتأخرن هن ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

عمل المعروفاصنع المعروف وقدم النصح والإرشاد لمن تعرف ولمن لا تعرف ،قال تعالى:"*وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِّنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَىٰ قَالَ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ"*أ  ي : جاء من لا يعرفه موسى عليه السلام وقدم له النصح والإرشاد وهو لا يعرفه ، وقد جاءت كلمة *رجل* نكرة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن المهم فعله وليست شخصيته ،كما تقدم ذكر الرجل نحو الفعل* جاء* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للاهتمام بالرجولة التي جعلته يعمل المعروف رغم المخاطر .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*لا تظلم*إذا كان الله تعالى لا يظلم أحدا ،فمن أنت حتى تظلم ؟! قال تعالى :"*مَّنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا ۗ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ "* وقد جاء بكلمة *للعبيد* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ولم يقل *للعباد* مثلا ،لأن كلمة العباد خاصة بالمؤمنين ،أما العبيد فهي للمؤمن والكافر ،والله تعالى لا يظلم مؤمنا ولا كافرا .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : إن الله لطيف بعباده .
ويقولون      : إن الله لطيف لعباده .
التركيب الأول يعني أن الله تعالى رؤوف بعباده ،بار بهم،يحسن إليهم ويرزقهم ويرحمهم ويغفر لهم،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني حسن التدبير و الحماية والتوفيق وتسهيل الطريق والأمور لعباده ،نقول :لولا لطف الله لحصل كذا وكذا ،أي:لولا حسن تدبيره الملائم لنا لحصل كذا وكذا، قال تعالى:"*فلما دخلوا على يوسف آوى إليه أبويه وقال ادخلوا مصر إن شاء الله آمنين ورفع أبويه على العرش وخروا له سجدا وقال يا أبت هذا تأويل رؤياي من قبل قد جعلها ربي حقا وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو من بعد أن نزغ الشيطان بيني وبين إخوتي إن ربي لطيف لما يشاء إنه هو العليم الحكيم "*أي يحسن التدبير لما يشاء لمن يشاء من عباده.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى في سورة فاطر :"*وَٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِىٓ أَرْسَلَ ٱلرِّيَٰحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَسُقْنَٰهُ إِلَىٰ بَلَدٍۢ مَّيِّتٍۢ فَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ ٱلْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ ٱلنُّشُورُ"* فجاء هنا بالفعل الماضي *أرسل*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن القصد من الاستدلال هو إظهار وقوع الإِحياء وتقرر وقوعه ولهذا جيء بالفعل الماضي في قوله * أرسل*لأن القصد هنا الاستدلال بما هو واقع، بينما يقول تعالى في سورة الروم :"*اللَّهُ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ فَتُثِيرُ سَحَابًا فَيَبْسُطُهُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ وَيَجْعَلُهُ كِسَفًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ ۖ فَإِذَا أَصَابَ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  "*فجاء بصيغة الفعل المضارع *يرسل* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأن المقصود منها الاستدلال على تجديد صنع الله ونعمه ، وأما تغييره إلى المضارع في قوله : *وَٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِىٓ أَرْسَلَ ٱلرِّيَٰحَ فتثير سحاباً * فهو كذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لحكاية الحال العجيبة التي تقع فيها إثارة الرياح السحابَ وهي طريقة للبلغاء في الفعل الذي فيه خصوصية بحال تستغرب وتهم السامع ، كقول عبدالله بن عتيك رضي الله عنه عندما قتل أبا رافع اليهودي :"*فأهْوَيْتُ نَحْوَ الصَّوْتِ فأضْرِبُهُ ضَرْبَةً بالسَّيْفِ"*وهو نظير قول تأبط شرًّا :
بأني قد لَقيت الغول تهوي ... بسَهب كالصحيفة صَحْصَحان
فأَضرِبُها بلا دهش فخرت ... صريعاً لليدين وللجِرَان
فابتدأ ب * لقيت * لإِفادة وقوع ذلك ثم ثنى ب * أضربها * لاستحضار تلك الصورة العجيبة من إقدامه وثباته حتى كأنهم يبصرونه في تلك الحالة . 
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الصفاتتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في تبادل الصفات في كلام العرب :
 يقول العرب:جاء جمع غفير من الناس  .
ويقولون.     :جاء جمع من الناس غفير .
 والتركيب الأول هو الأصل وهو الأكثر في كلام العرب،ويهتم بالكمية،أما التركيب الثاني فهو عدول عن الأصل،ويهتم بالتخصيص وبالنوعية،والأص  ل تقديم المفرد على شبه الجملة،أما العدول فيكون بتقديم شبه الجملة على المفرد ،وقد جاء القرآن الكريم بالأصل والعدول ،فمن الأصل قوله تعالى:"*وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه "*لأن نعته بالإيمان أهم ،وهذا الإيمان هو الذي جعله يتصرف على هذا الوجه،وجعله يعارض قتل موسى عليه السلام لأنه يقول ربي الله،أو بسبب إيمانه ،ومن العدول قوله تعالى :"*وشيء من سدر قليل "* فقدم شبه الجملة لأن نعته بكونه من السدر كثير الشوك أهم من نعته بالقلة ، حيث سبق الحديث عن الأثل والخمط وغيره من الأشجار ذات النفع القليل وبين هذه الأشجار منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَإِذَا رَأَوْاْ ءَايَةً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ  "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "*وَإِذَا رَأَوْاْ ءَايَةً يَسْتَسْخِرُونَ  "*حيث قال تعالى "يستسخرون" ولم يقل"يسخرون" مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة يستسخرون فيها معنى المبالغة في السخرية ،فهم لا يسخرون فقط بل يستدعون الآخرين ويطلبون منهم السخرية والاستهزاء بالآيات والحجج الواضحة ،أو يطلبون من الآخرين أن يسخروا بالآيات والمعجزات ،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود صيغة يستفعل التي تفيد الطلب ،أما كلمة يسخرون فلا تؤدي هذا المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأسباب العباديةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن إبراهيم عليه السلام :"*قَالَ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا كُنتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ (75) أَنتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ الْأَقْدَمُون * َفَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِّي إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ (77) الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ (78) وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ (79) وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ (80) وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ (81) وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَن يَغْفِرَ لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ (82) فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر العبادة والشكر لله رب العالمين ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أسباب العبادة والشكر  مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع ،من الخاص إلى العام ،وأولى المباني أو أسباب العبادة والشكر بالتقديم بالأهمية والزمن والطبع  هي نعمة الخلق ثم نعمة الهداية  ،ثم نعمة الرزق ،ثم نعمة الشفاء ،ثم الحياة بعد الموت ،ثم الطمع في مغفرة الذنوب يوم القيامة ،فقدم مصالح الدنيا على مصالح الآخرة لأن إبراهيم عليه السلام رتبها وتسلسل  فيها من حيث الزمن والأهمية والطبع من الخاص إلى العام ،ونسب إبراهيم عليه السلام المرض إلى نفسه والشفاء إلى الله تعالى مع أن المرض والشفاء من الله تعالى ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل التأدب مع الله تعالى .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*قُلْ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى ":*قُلْ مَن ذَا الَّذِي يَعْصِمُكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ سُوءًا أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ رَحْمَةً ۚ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلَا نَصِيرًا"* حيث عطف الرحمة على السوء وهي لا تحتاج إلى عصمة ،قال صاحب الكشاف : فإن قلت : كيف جعلت الرحمة قرينة السوء فى العصمة ، ولا عصمة إلا من السوء؟قلت : معناه ، أو يصيبكم بسوء إن أراد بكم رحمة ، فاختصر الكلام وأجرى مجرى قول : " متقلدا سيفا ورمحا " - أى : " متقلدا سيفا وحاملا رمحا ،وقال ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير :" وعطف { أو أراد بكم رحمة } على { أراد بكم سوء} المجعول شرطاً يقتضي كلاماً مقدراً في الجواب المتقدم ، فإن إرادته الرحمة لا تناسب فعل { يعصمكم } لأن الرحمة مرغوبة . فالتقدير : أو يحرمكم منه إن أراد بكم رحمة ، فهو من دلالة الاقتضاء إيجازاً للكلام ، كقول الراعي :
إذا ما الغانيات برزنَ يوماً ... وزجَّجْن الحواجب والعيونا
تقديره : وكحّلن العيون ، لأن العيون لا تزجج ولكنها تكحل حين تزجج الحواجبُ وذلك من التزّين " ولا بد من التقدير الذي يحتاجه التركيب من أجل المحافظة على منزلة المعنى بين أجزائه .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "*  وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ ۖ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ "*حيث قال تعالى "اشمأزت "بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن غاية الكراهية والنفور حيث تتمعر وجوههم وتنقبض وتعرض وتتقزز من سماع ما يسمعون ، فهم يسمعون ويعبرون عن تقززهم بلغة الجسد ، وجاء بكلمة قلوبهم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأنها موطن الحب والكراهية الذي تظهر آثاره على الوجوه ،ثم جاء بكلمة"يستبشرون" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للتعبير عن منتهى السرور والفرح الذي تظهر آثاره على بشرة الوجوه،وهم يعبرون عن فرحتهم بلغة الجسد أيضا،حينما تضحك أسارير وجوههم ،وللمطابقة بين الغايتين :الاشمئزاز والاستبشار .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* وَلَا يَحِيقُ الْمَكْرُ السَّيِّئُ إِلَّا بِأَهْلِهِ "*ولم يقل * يحيق المكر السيء بأهله ،مثلا ، لأن معنى الآية الكريمة مع الحصر يختلف عن المعنى بدونه ، فالمعنى مع الحصر يفيد التخصيص ،حيث ينقلب السحر على الساحر فقط، بالإضافة إلى القوة والتأكيد ،وهذه المعاني لا نراها بدون القصر ، ومثل ذلك :زيدا أكرمت وأكرمت زيدا ،التركيب الأول فيه التخصيص والتأكيد والقوة ،وهذه المعاني لا نجدها في التركيب الثاني ، وكذلك الحال في قولنا: إنما أكرمت زيدا ،ففيه التخصيص والقوة والتأكيد الذي نفتقده في "أكرمت زيدا ".
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا"* حيث قال تعالى "الظالم " على العموم ولم يسمه بالاسم وهو عقبة بن أبي معيط وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تعميم الفائدة لتعم كل ظالم كما تقدم الظرف"يوم القيامة"ليتصل بالفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،لأن تأخيره يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل المبني عليه ،ويضعف سبك الآية الكريمة ،على الرغم من أن ترتيب الظرف يأتي في نهاية الجملة العربية ، كما تقدم شبه الجملة*مع الرسول* نحو الفعل*اتخذ*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل التخصيص ،والرسول هو المعهود وهو سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،كما قال تعالى "على يديه"ولم يقل على أنامله ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا بسبب شدة الندم يوم القيامة ،فجاء بالعض الأقوى مع الندم الأقوى، ويجيء بعض الأنامل مع الندم الخفيف،كقوله تعالى*"عضوا عليكم الأنامل"* والعرب يستخدمون لغة الجسد بحسب المعنى والحالة النفسية التي يعيشونها ،جاء في التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور :"والعَضّ : الشدّ بالأسنان على الشيء ليُؤلمه أو ليُمسكه ، وحقه التعدية بنفسه إلا أنه كثرت تعديته ب { على } لإفادة التمكن من المعضوض إذا قصدوا عضّاً شديداً كما في هذه الآية .والعضّ على اليد كناية عن الندامة لأنهم تعارفوا في بعض أغراض الكلام أن يصحبوها بحركات بالجسد مثل التّشذر ، وهو رفع اليد عند كلام الغضب قال ، لبيد :
غُلْب تشذّر بالدخول كأنهم ... جن البدي رواسياً أقدامها
ومثل وضع اليد على الفم عند التعجب . قال تعالى : { فَرَدُّوا أيديهم في أفواههم } [ إبراهيم : 9 ] . ومنه في الندم قرع السن بالأصبع ، وعَضّ السبابة ، وعَضّ اليد .
ويقال : حَرَّق أسنانه وحرّق الأُرَّم )بوزن رُكَّع )الأضراس أو أطراف الأصابع ، وفي الغيظ عضّ الأنامل قال تعالى : { عَضُّوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ } في سورة [ آل عمران : 119 ] . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*تَكَادُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*تَكَادُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ ۚ وَٱلْمَلَٰٓئِكَ  ةُ يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَن فِى ٱلْأَرْضِ ۗ أَلَآ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ"* حيث قرأ نافع والكسَائِي * يكاد السماوات * ، وقرأه الباقون *تكاد السماوات * وهما وجهان جائزان في الفعل إذا كان الفاعل جمعا غير المذكر السالم وخاصة مع عدم التأنيث الحقيقي ، أو التأنيث المجازي ، وهذا أمر يعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ، فالتأنيث مراعاة للتأنيث ،والتذكير مراعاة للمجاز ، والقراءة القرآنية تكون بناء على منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي ،  كما قال تعالى  * يتفطرن * في خبر تكاد ،ولم يقل *أن يتفطرن * مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على شدة قرب وقوع الخبر وهو الانفطار ،مثلما قال تعالى عن زيت الزيتون "يكاد زيتها يضيء" للدلالة على شدة قرب وقوع الخبر وهو الإضاءة ، ومثله قوله تعالى : يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم " للدلالة على شدة قرب وقوع الخبر وهو الخطف ،كما قال تعالى :"*من فوقهن *ولم يقل *من تحتهن* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، قال صاحب الكشاف : فإن قلت : لم قال : ( مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ ) ؟ قلت : لأن أعظم الآيات وأدلها على الجلال والعظمة : فوق السماوات ، وهى : العرش ، والكرسى ، وصفوف الملائكة ، المرتجة بالتسبيح والتقديس حول العرش ، وما لا يعلم كنهه إلا الله - تعالى - من آثار ملكوته العظمى ، فلذا قال : ( يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ ) أى : يبتدئ الانفطار من جهتهن الفوقانية . أو لأن كلمة الكفر جاءت من الذين تحت السماوات ، فكان القياس أن يقال : من تحتهن ، من الجهة التى جاءت منها الكلمة ، ولكنه بولغ فى ذلك فجعلت مؤثرة فى جهة الفوق . كأنه قيل : يكدن يتفطرن من الجهة التى فوقهن ، دع التى تحتهن .نقول :صوت فلان أزعج البعيد ،وهذا للمبالغة في الإزعاج ،فإذا كان قد أزعج البعيد فالإزعاج للقريب أشد وأعظم ،وهذا مثل تلك  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَاءٌ مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ "* حيث قال تعالى :"*إنني براء " ولم يقل *إنني بريء* مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،حيث جاء بالمصدر *براء* من أجل المبالغة ،حيث يتحول إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى البراء أو البراءة نفسها ،فهو كله البراء بعينه ،وكله براءة مما يعبد قومه ، قال تعالى :"*وجاءوا على قميصه بدم كذب"فالدم هو الكذب بعينه من أجل المبالغة ،وقالت الخنساء عن ناقتها :
 ترتع ما رتعت حتى إذا ادّكرت … فإنما هي إقبال وإدبار
جعلتها من كثرة الإقبال والإدبار كأنها هي الإقبال والإدبار بعينه ،وهذا من تحول الذات إلى المعنى مبالغة ، ويقول العرب :جاء الرجل العدل ،أي هو العدل بذاته ،فهو كتلة من العدل . وخُصَّ أبو إبراهيم بالذكر قبلَ ذكر قومه وما هو إلا واحد منهم اهتماماً بذكره لأن براءة إبراهيم مما يَعبُد أبُوه أدَلُّ على تجنب عبادة الأصنام بحيث لا يتسامح فيها ولو كان الذي يعبدها أقربَ النّاس إلى موحّد الله بالعبادة مثل الأبِ ، ولتكون حكاية كلام إبراهيم قدوة لإبطال قول المشركين :"* وإنّا على آثارهم مهتدون "* * الزخرف 22*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ الْقُوَى"* ولم يقل "علمه جبريل عليه السلام" أو"علمه ملك قوي " مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،حيث حذف الموصوف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي وأبقى على الصفة بسبب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن الصفة أهم من الموصوف ، والحكم متعلق بها ، وذلك من أجل تزكية التعليم ، ومثل هذا قولنا :الذي علمني في الجامعة حاصل على جائزة نوبل في اللغة ، أو درس في جامعة كذا وكذا ،من أجل تزكية تعليمي،فقد لا يعرف المخاطب اسم المعلم أو شخصيته،او لا يؤمن به،كما هو الحال مع الكفار الذين لا يؤمنون بالملائكة ،فجاء التركيز على صفات الملك أو الرجل ،وعندما نحذف الموصوف تقوم الصفة مقامه ،وترث إعرابه بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،كما تم حذف الموصوف بالضابط اللفظي من أجل اتساق نظم الآيات القرآنية الكريمة ،ومن حذف الموصوف وإقامة الصفة مقامه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"* سمراء ولود خير من حسناء عقيم "* والتقدير :امرأة سمراء ولود خير من امرأة حسناء عقيم ، فحذف الموصوف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ، وأقام الصفة مقامه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الحكم متعلق بالصفة لا بالموصوف.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر الشنفرى:
 ولي دونكم أهلون سيد عملس //وأرقط زهلول وعرفاء جيأل
حيث تقدم الخبر *لي* على المبتدأ *أهلون* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل التخصيص ،وليبقى قريبا من المبتدأ بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي ،لأن تأخيره بعد المبتدأ *أهلون*سيفصل بين البدل وهي حيوانات الصحراء وبين المبدل منه أهلون ،كما أن تأخيره إلى ما بعد البدل يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين المبتدأ المبني عليه ،فقد وضع هذا الخبر في أفضل مكان ،كما تقدمت الصفة دونكم على الموصوف أهلون فصارت حالا ،لأن الصفة لا تتقدم على الموصوف وتبقى صفة ، بسبب منزلة المعنى بينهما ، وجاء تقديم الصفة من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو إظهار العزيمة على مقاطعة الأهل القدامى ،وتأخر المبتدأ وهو المبدل منه ليتصل مع البدل بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين المبدل منه والبدل ،أو بينه وبين الأهل الجدد من حيوانات الصحراء ،ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء البيت الشعري ،ولولا حركة اللغة لتفككت أواصر التركيب،ولضعف سبكه ، ولعدمنا قوة التركيب وجزالته ومعانيه الجميلة ،بالإضافة إلى الخلل الموسيقي ،لاحظ كيف يصبح التركيب بدونها:
أهلون دونكم لي سيد عملس وأرقط زهلول وعرفاء جيأل 
أو:
أهلون سيد عملس وأرقط زهلول وعرفاء جيأل دونكم لي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَهَٰذِه   الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* وَنَادَىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ وَهَٰذِهِ الْأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِي ۖ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى "*ونادى فرعون في قومه"* ولم يقل" ونادى فرعون " قومه" أو"على قومه " فجاء بفي الظرفيه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنهم كانوا في اجتماع وخطب فيهم ،فهم كالظرف الذي ينادي فيه ،كما قدم شبه الجملة*لي* من أجل تخصيص الملك بنفسه ،والظهور بمظهر العظمة أمام قومه ، كما قال تعالى "*من تحتي"* ولم يقل "*من تحت قصري" مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأن الأولى أدل على السيطرة والتحكم والتمكن من الثانية ،لكي يظهر بمظهر العظمة والكبرياء أمام قومه ،كما حذف مفعول الفعل *تبصرون * لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ، وتقديره هكذا :أفلا تبصرون عظمتي وقوتي ، ومن أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*التمييز بين الشيخ والعجوز*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في استعمال القرآن الكريم كلاً من كلمتي الشيخ والعجوز بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، والتمييز بين الشيخ والعجوز وعدم الخلط بينهما ، فالشيخ في اللغة تعني الرجل الهرم الكبير في السن ،أما المرأة الهرمة الكبيرة في السن فهي العجوز ،وقد ميز القرآن الكريم بينهما ، قال الله تعالى: "* وهذا بعلي شيخا "* وقال تعالى:"*  وأبونا شيخ كبير "*وقال تعالى :"* قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَىٰ أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَٰذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا "*وقال تعالى :"*فَأَقْبَلَتِ امْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ "* وقال تعالى عن امرأة لوط عليه السلام  :"*إِلَّا عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر طرفة بن العبد:
لخولة أطلال ببرقة ثهمد //تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهر اليد
حيث تقدم الخبر *لخولة*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،وتأخر المبتدأ *أطلال * ليتصل بصفتيه *ببرقة ثهمد * و *تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهر اليد *لأن الأطلال هي التي ببرقة ثهمد ،وهي التي تلوح كباقي الوشم في ظاهر اليد وليست خولة ، لأن خولة قد رحلت عنها ،ولولا حركة اللغة لضعفت الأواصر المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ولاختلت الموسيقى. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى: "فَلَوْلَا نَصَرَهُمُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ قُرْبَانا"
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "  فَلَوْلَا نَصَرَهُمُ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ قُرْبَانًا آلِهَةً ۖ بَلْ ضَلُّوا عَنْهُمْ ۚ وَذَٰلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ " ولولا بمعنى هلا ،وهي أداة حث وتحضيض ،من أجل أن يستقيم معنى التركيب القرآني، والمفعول الأول للفعل اتخذوا محذوف وتقديره هم أي: "اتخذوهم ولا بد من هذا التقدير كي يستقيم معنى التركيب القرآني كذلك ، وتقديم الأحوال من دون الله وقربانا على المفعول الثاني آلهة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تخطئتهم وتوبيخهم على هذا الاتخاذ ،ولبيان عجز الآلهة ، وعوملت الأصنام معاملة العقلاء بإطلاق جمع العقلاء عليهم جرياً على الغالب في استعمال العرب، وإقحام فعل  كانوا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على أن افتراءهم راسخ فيهم من القدم ، ومجيء يفترون  بصيغة المضارع بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للدلالة على أن افتراءهم متكرر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر أبي ذؤيب الهذلي:
أَمِنَ المَنونِ وَريبِها تَتَوَجَّعُ //وَالدَهرُ لَيسَ بِمُعتِبٍ مِن يَجزَعُ
حيث يعاتب الشاعر نفسه ويستنكر عليها أن تتوجع من المنون وحوادث الدهر ومصائبه ، لأن الدهر لا يصغي لمن يجزع من الموت وحوادث الدهر ،والاستنكار هنا منصب على التوجع من الموت وليس على فعل التوجع ،ولهذا تقدم شبه الجملة نحو همزة الاستفهام الاستنكاري بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأنه هو المستنكر ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ، فللإنسان أن يتوجع من كل شيء إلا الموت ،فلا يجوز التوجع منه ،لأن التوجع منه لا ينفع ، وهو هنا يصبر نفسه على ما حل بها بعد موت أبنائه  ،وجاء بالباء الزائدة من أجل التوكيد ، كما كان في حركة اللغة رعاية للتصريع ،ولولا حركة اللغة لضعفت الأواصر المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب،ولاختلف المعنى، ولاختلت الموسيقى. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*فَأَحْبَ  َ أَعْمَالَهُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اتَّبَعُوا مَا أَسْخَطَ اللَّهَ وَكَرِهُوا رِضْوَانَهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ*  حيث قال تعالى"فأحبط "ولم يقل"أبطل"أو "أفشل"أو"أضاع" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن إحباط العمل يعني أن يكون العمل سببا في تعاسة وهلاك الشخص بالإضافة إلى إضاعة الثواب ،وهو مأخوذ من الحبط ،وهو أن تأكل الدابة من عشب لا يلائمها فينتفخ بطنها وتموت بسبب الأكل ، وكلمة *أحبط* أقوى من غيرها من الكلمات التي لا تحمل هذا المعنى ، والقرآن الكريم يستعمل هذه المفردة في السياقات اللغوية القوية ،كما نستخدمها نحن بسبب قوتها عند الحديث عن إحباط المؤامرات.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَمَن يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* هَا أَنتُمْ هَٰؤُلَاءِ تُدْعَوْنَ لِتُنفِقُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَمِنكُم مَّن يَبْخَلُ ۖ وَمَن يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ الْغَنِيُّ وَأَنتُمُ الْفُقَرَاءُ ۚ وَإِن تَتَوَلَّوْا يَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ ثُمَّ لَا يَكُونُوا أَمْثَالَكُم "* حيث عدى الفعل *يبخل * بواسطة حرف الجر*عن*  بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،وذلك لما في الفعل*يبخل* من معنى المنع والإمساك والتجاوز  الذي يناسبه حرف الجر*عن* الذي يفيد التجاوز والترك ، أي أن البخيل يمنع الثواب عن نفسه ، ويجعل الثواب متجاوزا لها ،وقد يتعدى  بعلى لما في الفعل من معنى التضييق على المبخول عليه ،أي:يضيق على المبخول عليه ، والتضييق يناسبه حرف الجر*على * نقول :ضاق عليه ويضيق عليه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : تيمم محمد بالتراب .
ولايقولون    :تيمم محمد بالماء .
التركيب الأول هو التركيب الصحيح ،ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب ،لأن التيمم معروف ولا يكون إلا بالتراب ، وهذا التركيب من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ، أما التركيب الثاني ففاسد ، وقول بعضهم :إنه صالح نحويا وفاسد معنويا قول مردود جملة وتفصيلا ،لأن ما صلح به المعنى فهو صالح وما فسد به المعنى فهو فاسد ،وهذا التركيب من مستوى الكلام المحال ،لما فيه من التناقض، لأنك تنقض أول كلامك بآخره ،كقولك :أتيتك غدا وسآتيك أمس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم نارا وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون *حيث قدم الله تعالى النفس على الغير بحسب الأهمية المعنويةلأنها أولى بالتقديم والخطاب موجه إليها ،وقد سبق لها ذكر ، تقول :هذا لي وهذا لغيري ،وهذا هو الأصل ، فإن أردت الاهتمام بالغير قدمته وقلت :هذا لغيري وهذا لي ،وهذا هو العدول عن الأصل ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،كما نكَّر النار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعظيم المفضي إلى الخوف ، وقدم الناس على الحجارة نحو الوقود بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التهويل والتخويف ،وقدم الخبر *عليها* على المبتدأ *ملائكة* ليتصل الخبر وما فيه من ضمير على النار حيث سبق لها ذكر ،وأخر المبتدأ ليتصل بصفتيه ،وقدم الصفة الأولى *غلاظ*للتهويل والتخويف ،فهم ملائكة نزعت من قلوبهم الرحمة على الكافرين ثم هم أشداء ،ثم أطنب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وقال :ويفعلون ما يؤمرون *من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المدح للملائكة عليهم السلام ،وحذف عائد الاسم الموصول في قوله*ويفعلون ما يؤمرون* بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي ،لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ،والتقدير*ويفعل  ن ما يؤمرون به *.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر أحمد شوقي:
سَلامٌ مِنْ صَبا بَرَدى أَرَقُّ ....ودمعٌ لا يُكَفْكَفُ يا دمشقُ
فالأصل في أسلوب التفضيل أن يتقدم المفضل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،يليه اسم التفضيل ثم*من*ثم المفضل عليه ،كقولنا :محمد أشجع من خالد ،وهذا هو الأصل في الترتيب،وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب ، ولكن الشاعر عدل عن الأصل بالضابطين: المعنوي واللفظي ،فقدم متعلق اسم التفضيل*من صبا بردى*على اسم التفضيل للاهتمام به ،وللهدف المعنوي ،من أجل إضفاء المزيد من الرقة على السلام ، وخص نهر بردى بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه نهر سوري ، وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بينه وبين جو القصيدة التي تتحدث عن النكبة السورية، كما خص الصبا بالذكر لأنها نسيم عليل يشفي الجراح، والأصل أن يقدم المنادى ثم يأتي البلاغ ،ولكنه عدل عن الأصل وقدم البلاغ على المنادى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإظهار التعاطف ،كماكان في حركة اللغة رعاية للتصريع وللقافية الشعرية ، فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ طِبَاقًا مَّا تَرَى فِي خَلْقِ الرَّحْمَنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَى مِن فُطُور*ثُمَّ ارْجِعِ الْبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ الْبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ*  حيث قال تعالى*كرتين* ولم يقل مرتين أو تارتين ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،يقول ابن عاشور في التحرير والتنوير :" وإيثار لفظ كرتين في هذه الآية دون مرادفة نحو مرتين وتارتين لأن كلمة كرة لم يغلب إطلاقها على عدد الاثنين ، فكان إيثارها في مقام لا يراد فيه اثنين أظهر في أنها مستعملة في مطلق التكرير دون عدد اثنين أو زوج وهذا من خصائص الإعجاز ، ألا ترى أن مقام إرادة عدد الزوج كان مقتضياً تثنية مرة في قوله تعالى : { الطلاق مرتان } [ البقرة : 229 ] لأنه أظهر في إرادة العدد إذ لفظ مرة أكثر تداولاً ، وتثنية { كرتين } ليس المراد بها عدد الاثنين الذي هو ضعف الواحد إذ لا يتعلق غرض بخصوص هذا العدد ، وإنما التثنية مستعملة كناية عن مطلق التكرير فإن من استعمالات صيغة التثنية في الكلام أن يراد بها التكرير وذلك كما في قولهم : «لَبَّيك وسَعديك» يريدون تلبيات كثيرة وإسعاداً كثيراً ، وقولهم : دَواليك "    ، وأصل استعمال التثنية في معنى التكرير أنهم اختصروا بالتثنية تعداد ذكر الاسم تعداداً مشيراً إلى التكثير ، وقريب من هذا القبيل قولهم : وقَع كذَا غيرَ مرة ، أي مرات عديدة ، فمعنى { ثم ارجع البصر كرتين } عاوِد التأمّلَ في خلق السماوات وغيرها غير مرة ، والانقلاب : الرجوع يقال : انقلب إلى أهله ، أي رجع إلى منزله قال تعالى : { وإذا انقلبوا إلى أهلهم انقلبوا فكهين } [ المطففين : 31 ] وإيثار فعل : { ينقلب } هنا دون : يرجع ، لئلا يلتبس بفعل { ارجع } المذكور قبله . وهذا من خصائص الإِعجاز نظير إيثار كلمة { كرتين } كما ذكرناه آنفاً * وفِعل : رَجع يكون قاصراً ومتعدياً إلى مفعول بمعنى : أرْجَعَ ، فارجع هنا فعل أمر من رجع المتعدي" ولهذا احتاج إلى مفعول به بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ، كما قال سبحانه وتعالى *خاسئا وهو حسير* فجاء بحالين وليس بحال واحد وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للتعبير عن الرجوع بمنتهى الذل والهوان والتعب والخذلان دون الظفر بالحاجة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : "* إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهَا وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُم بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَن تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُم بِهِ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا*"حيث قال تعالى:"إن الله يأمركم"ببناء الخبر الفعلي على الاسم من أجل التخصيص ،أي أن هذا الأمر من الله تعالى لامن غيره ،فخص نفسه بالأمر مع تأكيده، اهتماما بالمأمور به، وحضا للناس على أداء ما يؤتمنون عليه من علم ومال، وودائع، وأسرار، وغير ذلك مما يقع في دائرة الائتمان، وتنبغي المحافظة عليه ،كما قدم أداء الأمانة على العدل لأنها أهم وأعظم وأشمل ،ولأن الكلام يترتب من العام إلى الخاص ، لأن العدل من أداء الأمانة،وأعاد ذكره اهتماما به ،ثم قال تعالى :"*وإذا حكمتم بين الناس أن تحكموا بالعدل * فعطف *أن تحكموا * على * أن تؤدّوا * وفصل بين العاطف والمعطوف بالظرف ، حيث تقدم الفاصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وتأخر المعطوف بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك وهو الحكم بالعدل ليتصل بقوله تعالى "إن الله نعما يعظكم به" والذي يسر هذا الأمر هو وضوح المعنى ،وشهرة التعاطف،وحفظ الرتبة بين العاطف والمعطوف ،وبقاء المعطوف في حيز الجملة ،وفهم الكلام ،وقريب من هذا قول الشاعر الأحوص :
ألا يا نخلة من ذات عرق// عليك ورحمة الله السلام
حيث تمت إعادة توزيع الرتبة بين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه بالضابط اللفظي من أجل القافية ، لأن الكلام مفهوم ،وللمتكلم أن يباعد بين أجزاء التركيب عند فهم الكلام ، كما اختتم الآية الكريمة بقوله:"* إن الله كان سميعًا بصيرا"، أي أن الله لم يزل سميعًا بما تقولون وتنطقون، وهو سميع لذلك منكم إذا حكمتم بين الناس ولما تُحاورونهم به " بصيرًا " بما تفعلون فيما ائتمنتم عليه من حقوق رعيتكم وأموالهم، وما تقضون به بينهم من أحكامكم: بعدل تحكمون أو جَوْر، لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك، حافظٌ ذلك كلَّه، حتى يجازي محسنكم بإحسانه، ومسيئكم بإساءته، أو يعفو بفضله ،وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين الفاصلة القرآنية والآية القرآنية الكريمة ،وقدم السمع على البصر لأن النطق بالحكم أشد احتياجا للسمع من البصر .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## طويلب الحق الاسكندراني

إن الشجاعة نقيضا لمن يخاف لذلك الذي يخاف 
 إن الشجاعة تناقض الارتياع نقضا إن خلق الشجاعة  هو خلق من الأخلاق المكتسبة أو غير المكتسبة 
إن الشجاعة خلق  فقط إن الشجاعة خلق
 سجلوا عني (إن الشجاعة خلق)...


والحمد لله أولا وأخيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

منزلة المعنى في الأذان تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول المؤذن  :أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله أشهد أن محمدا رسول الله حيث تتقدم شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله على شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والفضل والشرف ، كما يقترن ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بذكر الله تعالى من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الرفعة والعلو والتعظيم ،قال تعالى:"*ورفعنا لك ذكرك "*باقترانه وتلازمه مع ذكر الله تعالى ،والرفع في اللغة يدل على الأهمية والمنزلة الرفيعة ،قال تعالى:"* ورفعناه مكانا عليا "*كرفع المبتدأ لأنه الأول بمنزلة المعنى،ورفع الخبر لأنه المتمم للمعنى ، أما النصب فيدل على الأهمية والمنزلة المتوسطة ،أما المخفوض فيدل على المنزلة المنخفضة ،ولهذا يأتي في نهاية ترتيب الجملة العربية في الأصل ،ويحظى بالأهمية عند التقدم عدولا عن الأصل ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"* لَّجُّوا فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*أَمَّنْ هَذَا الَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ بَل لَّجُّوا فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ"*حيث قال تعالى :"*لجوا في عتو ونفور "* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن منتهى المبالغة في التمادي في الخصومة وملازمة الإعراض والنفور ،لَجّ القومُ : صاحوا واختلطت أصواتُهم ،ولجَّ في الأمر : تمادى فيه معاندًا ،ومنه بحر لُجِّيّ: عميق كثير الماء، متلاطم الأمواج {أَوْ كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ"*ومثله قوله تعالى:"* {وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ"* وقوة المعنى جاءت من جهة اللفظ حيث الجيم الانفجارية المشددة .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر عبيد بن الأبرص:
أَقفَرَ مِن أَهلِهِ مَلحوبُ	فَالقُطَبِيّاتُ فَالذُّنوبُ
فَراكِسٌ فَثُعَيلِباتٌ	فَذاتُ فِرقَينِ فَالقَليبُ
فَعَردَةٌ فَقَفا حِبِرٍّ	لَيسَ بِها مِنهُمُ عَريبُ
حيث تقدم شبه الجملة*من أهله *نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ، وللإشعار بمدى التفجع على المحبوبة الراحلة ،وتأخر الفاعل ليتصل ببقية الآثار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ، ولو تقدم الفاعل لانفصلت المباني وحصل اللبس ،حيث تكون المعطوفات معطوفة على شبه الجملة ، كما قدم خبر ليس على اسمها بحسب منزلة المعنى لأنه سبق ذكر الديار وأهلها ، كما كان في حركة اللغة رعاية للوزن وللقافية وللتصريع في البيت .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*لَّوْلَا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن صاحب الحوت عليه السلام :"*لَّوْلَا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ"*حيث قال تعالى "تداركه" بتذكير الفعل مع *النعمة* وذلك إما لأن النعمة مؤنث مجازي ،وبينها وبين التذكير منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وإما لأن النعمة بمعنى التوفيق للتوبة وقبولها ،وبين تذكير الفعل والتوفيق والقبول منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي أيضا ،كما نكَّر النعمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعظيم لأنها كانت نعمة كبيرة ومضاعفة حيث ألهمه التوبة ووفقه لها وشفعه في نفسه وقبلها منه حينما قال :'*لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين"*  .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ إِنَّا أَحْلَلْنَا لَكَ أَزْوَاجَكَ اللَّاتِي آتَيْتَ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ يَمِينُكَ مِمَّا أَفَاءَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمِّكَ وَبَنَاتِ عَمَّاتِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالِكَ وَبَنَاتِ خَالَاتِكَ اللَّاتِي هَاجَرْنَ مَعَكَ وَامْرَأَةً مُّؤْمِنَةً إِن وَهَبَتْ نَفْسَهَا لِلنَّبِيِّ إِنْ أَرَادَ النَّبِيُّ أَن يَسْتَنكِحَهَا خَالِصَةً لَّكَ مِن دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ۗ قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا فَرَضْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِي أَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ لِكَيْلَا يَكُونَ عَلَيْكَ حَرَجٌ ۗ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا "* فقد وصف الله تعالى بنات العم والعمة وبنات الخال والخالة بكونهن مهاجرات ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن من لم تهاجر منهن لا تحل له ، كما وصف المرأة بكونها مؤمنة ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأنها إن لم تكن مؤمنة فلا تحل له بمجرد هبتها نفسها له ،كما جاء بكلمة *خالصة لك*  بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لتقييد زواج  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط دون غيره ،وقدم بنات العم على بنات الخال لأنهن أقرب نسبا ،قال تعالى:"*وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ مِنَ الْمَاءِ بَشَرًا فَجَعَلَهُ نَسَبًا وَصِهْرًا ۗ وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيرًا"*.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

"*الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر زهير بن أبي سلمى :
أمِنْ أُمّ أوْفَى دِمْنَةٌ لم تَكَلّمِ :: بِحَوْمَانَةِ الدّرّاجِ فالْمُتَثَلَّمِ
حيث قدم الشاعر الخبر وهو شبه الجملة *من أم أوفى *نحو همزة الاستفهام الاستنكاري بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه يستنكر ويشك في أن تكون هذه المنازل هي منازل الحبيبة ، فأخذ يتساءل شاكا أمن منازل الحبيبة المكناة بأم أوفى دمنة لا تجيب سؤالها بهذين الموضعين ، وأخرج الشاعر الكلام في معرض الشك ليدل بذلك على أنه لبعد عهده بالدمنة وفرط تغيرها لم يعرفها معرفة قطع وتحقيق،كما تأخر المبتدأ *دمنة* ليتصل بصفتيه الطويلتين ،لأن الدمنة هي التي بحومانة الدراج والمتثلم وليست أم أوفى ،لأنها رحلت عنها ، كما نلحظ في هذا البيت أن المضاف إليه يرث إعراب المضاف بعد حذفه وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،والتقدير هو :أمن منازل أم أوفى دمنة ، ولولا حركة اللغة لانفصلت المباني ولحصل اللبس، كما كان في حركة اللغة رعاية للوزن وللتصريع في البيت الشعري .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"* رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن سيدنا نوح عليه السلام :"*  رَّبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًا وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَلَا تَزِدِ الظَّالِمِينَ إِلَّا تَبَارًا"* حيث قال تعالى :"*رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي "*أي استر عليَّ ذنوبي، وتجاوز عنها: قالها هضماً لنفسه، وتعليماً لمن بعده ،وبدأ بنفسه وقدمها على غيره نحو فعل المغفرة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها أهم وأولى بالتقديم،ثم قال :"*وَلِوَالِدَيّ"  * فقد خصّهما بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لعظم فضلهما عليه، فكان تقديمهما أولى وأوجب، وأحب له في ذكرهما بدعائه قبل غيرهما ،فقد كانا مؤمنين ،وتربطه بهما رابطة النسب والدين ،فكان تقديمهما على غيرهما أحق وأولى ،ثم قال:"*وَلِمَنْ دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِنًاَ"* ثم دعا للبعيدين من المصدقين الموحدين، فإن في صحبتهم السلامة، والثبات على الدين، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :"*لاَ تُصَاحِبْ إِلاَّ مُؤْمِنًا، وَلاَ يَأْكُلْ طَعَامَكَ إِلاَّ تَقِيٌّ"* وفي تقييده *مؤمناً*،احتراس بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل إخراج غير المؤمن ، وهذا القيد واجب في الدعاء، لأن الكافر لاحظ له في طلب المغفرة له، قال تعالى: "*مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِىِّ وَٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوٓاْ أَن يَسْتَغْفِرُواْ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوٓاْ أُوْلِى قُرْبَىٰ مِنۢ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَٰبُ ٱلْجَحِيمِ "*، فبعد أن خصّ أولاً من يتصل به نسباً وديناً؛ لأنهم أولى وأحق بدعائه، عمّ المؤمنين والمؤمنات، فقال:  "*و للْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ"* أي واستر، وتجاوز عن ذنوب كل الموحدين المصدقين بك والمصدقات ، وأعاد ذكر المؤمنات مع أنهن داخلات في قوله *وللمؤمنين* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل تشريفهن ، فهذا الدعاء يترتب من الخاص إلى العام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*دراسة إحصائية عن الملاعين في كتاب الله المبين *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*منَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَّوَاضِعِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا لَيًّا بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْنًا فِي الدِّينِ ۚ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَٰكِن لَّعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا "* حيث قال تعالى :"* ولكن لعنهم الله بكفرهم "* للتعبير عن الطرد من رحمة الله بسبب الكفر  والأفعال المشينة ،كما استخدم القرآن الكريم مفردة اللعنة أو أحد مشتقاتها أكثر من ثلاثين مرة ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للطرد من رحمة الله بسبب أفعال المطرودين ، وقد حاز اليهود على الأهمية المعنوية في اللعن ، فالله تعالى لعن اليهود في القرآن الكريم اثنتي عشرة مرة ،بينما لعن الكفار ثماني مرات،ولعن الشياطين ثلاث مرات،ولعن المفسدين في الأرض مرتين،ولعن الظالمين أربع مرات،ولعن الكاذبين مرة واحدة ،ولعن المنافقين مرة واحدة،وهذا يعني أن اليهود ألعن الملاعين ،ويتفوقون على الكفار والشياطين والمنافقين...إلخ في كل شيء سيء ،ولولا دورهم الكبير في الشر  لما حازوا على الأهمية الإلهية والمعنوية في اللعن ،وليس الله تعالى وحده هو الذي يلعنهم بل يلعنهم أنبياؤهم كذلك ،لأن أبناء وأحفاد القردة والخنازير ألعن خلق الله عليهم لعائن الله،قال تعالى:"*لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَىٰ لِسَانِ دَاوُودَ وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا وَّكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ"* .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ*
دور منزلة المعنى في تعيين ملكية فلسطينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام حينما طلب من اليهود الذهاب لقتال الجبابرة سكان فلسطين الأصليين : "*وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاء وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا وَآتَاكُم مَّا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِّن الْعَالَمِينَ*ي  ا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْتَدُّوا عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ*قَال  وا يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ وَإِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا حَتَّىَ يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِن يَخْرُجُواْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ*قَال   رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا ادْخُلُواْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُواْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ*قَ  لُواْ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَن نَّدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَّا دَامُواْ فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ*قَال   رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلاَّ نَفْسِي وَأَخِي فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ*ق  الَ فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلاَ تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ * حيث كرر موسى عليه السلام قوله *يا قوم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وفي تكرير النداء من موسى لهم بقوله: يا قَوْمِ زيادة في استحضار أذهانهم ومبالغة في حثهم على الامتثال لما يأمرهم به، وتنبيه إلى خطر ما يدعوهم إليه وعظم شأنه ، لما علم من نكوصهم عن القتال، كما قال لهم *ادخلوا* ولم يقل*اسكنوا* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،أي : اذهبوا وقاتلوا الجبابرة في الأرض المقدسة التي فرض وطلب منكم الله تعالى القتال فيها والدخول إليها، وقوله: كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ فيه حض شديد لهم على الاستجابة لأمره، وإغراء لهم بالنصر والفوز، لأن الذي كتب لهم أن يدخلوها متى آمنوا وأطاعوا هو الله الذي لا معقب لحكمه ،وقال* لكم* وليس عليكم ،لأن اللام بمعنى اللام وبمعنى على،أي فرض عليكم القتال وخصكم بالدخول إليها ،لأن التقدير :"كتب الله دخولها لكم ،أي خصكم به ،والذي يدل على طلب القتال وليس السكن قوله تعالى ولا ترتدوا على أدباركم فتنقلبوا خاسرين ،أي:ولا ترجعوا عن قتالهم فتخسروا*وقولهم *اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا*وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،ومما يدل على أن الجبابرة هم سكان فلسطين الأصليين قولهم *إن فيها قوما جبارين * وبين الجبارين وهم أهل الأرض الأصليون والأرض المقدسة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك لأنهم سكانها الأصليون، فرفضوا القتال، فجازاهم الله تعالى بسبب نكوصهم وجبنهم عن القتال بأن تاهوا في الصحراء أربعين عاما ،وهذا يعني أن فلسطين لنا ونحن أهلها الأصليون ،واليهود غزاة غرباء لا بد أن يرحلوا عنها مهما طال الزمن .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى :"*أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَإِذَا أَرَدْنَا أَن نُّهْلِكَ قَرْيَةً أَمَرْنَا مُتْرَفِيهَا فَفَسَقُوا فِيهَا فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا"* والمأمور به هو الإِيمان والطاعة والعمل الصالح ، والشكر لله رب العالمين ففسقوا بمعصية الله ، أي :أمرناهم بالطاعة ففسقوا بالمعصية ولا بد من هذا التقدير بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي كي يستقيم معنى التركيب ، وحذف المأمور به لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي،وذلك لظهوره وللعلم به ، وليس المقصود أمرنا مترفيها بالفسق ففسقوا فيها ، حيث لا يوجد منزلة معنى بينهما لأن الله تعالى يأمر بالطاعة ولا يأمر بالمعصية،وخص مترفيها بالذكر مع أن الأمر بالطاعة للجميع وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن هؤلاء المترفين هم الأئمة والقادة ، فإذا ما استجابوا للأمر استجاب غيرهم تبعا لهم فى معظم الأحيان ، ولأنهم فى أعم الأحوال هم الأسرع إلى ارتكاب ما نهى الله عنه ، وإلى الانغماس فى المتع والشهوات.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الفعل والمتعلق بالفعل 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الفعل والمتعلق بالفعل في قوله تعالى :"*قُلْ هُوَ الرَّحْمَٰنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا ۖ فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ "* حيث أخر متعلق *آمنا* وقدم متعلق *توكلنا* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، فلم يقدم متعلق * آمنَّا * عليه ولم يقل : *به آمنا* وذلك لمُجرد الاهتمام إلى الإِخبار عن إيمانهم بالله لوقوعه عقب وصف الآخرين بالكفر ،وبه تعريض بالمشركين الذين كفروا بالله ،فجعل الإيمان بالله مقابل كفرهم به ،أي :نحن آمنا بما كفرتم به ،فاهتم بالفعل ،أما تقديم متعلق * توكلنا * عليه لإفادة الاختصاص ، أي توكلنا عليه دون غيره تعريضاً بمخالفة حال المشركين إذ توكلوا على أصنامهم وأموالهم ورجالهم وأشركوها في التوكل مع الله ، أو نَسُوا التوكل على الله باشتغال فكرتهم بالتوجه إلى الْاصنام ،ويمكن ان نقول كذلك أن تقديم الفعل*آمنا*يعني أن الإيمان لا يكون إلا بالله تعالى الذي كفرتم به ، ولا يحتاج إلى قصر وتوكيد ،أما التوكل فقد يكون على غير الله تعالى ،ولهذا احتاج إلى القصر والتوكيد ،فقد خصصنا الله تعالى بالتوكل حين توكلتم على غيره .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*سأصليه سقر"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* سأصليه سقر* وما أدراك ما سقر* لا تبقي ولا تذر *لواحة للبشر*حيث قال تعالى*سقر*ولم يختر اسما آخر ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية اللفظية ،فمن جهة المعنى لأنها أشد النار إحراقا ، وإنما سميت سقر من سقرته الشمس : إذا أذابته ولوحته، وأحرقت جلدة وجهه. ولا ينصرف للتعريف والتأنيث. قال ابن عباس : هي الطبق السادس من جهنم. و""روى أبو هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال : سأل موسى ربه فقال : أي رب، أي عبادك أفقر؟ قال صاحب سقر ،ومما يدل على هذا قوله تعالى"لا تبقي ولا تذر " أما من جهة اللفظ فجاء اختيار سقر من أجل الهدف اللفظي وهو تساوي الفواصل ،وللإيقاع الداخلي الجميل الذي يحدثه تكرار حرفي السين والراء .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المُخرجات الغيثيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ المعصرات مَآءً ثَجَّاجاً * لِّنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبّاً وَنَبَاتاً * وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافاً "* فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر فوائد الغيث ومخرجاته ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المخرجات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو الحَبّ ،كالقمح والذرة والأرز والعدس والفول والشعير......إلخ ،وهذا يخص الإنسان وبه تقوم حياة الإنسان ، ولهذا كان تقديمه أولى من غيره ،ثم جاء بالأقل أهمية وهو ما يخص الحيوانات وهي النباتات كالكلأ والحشائش وغيرها ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو أقل المباني أهمية ،ألا وهو مخرج البساتين والحدائق ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ المعصرات مَآءً ثَجَّاجاً * لِّنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبّاً وَنَبَاتاً * وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافاً "* (النبأ15) حيث قال تعالى*لنخرج* ولم يقل*لننبت* مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وجيء بفعل * لنخرج * دون نحو :* لننبت *، لأن المقصود الإيماء إلى تصوير كيفية بعث الناس من الأرض إذ ذلك المقصد الأول من هذا الكلام ، بينما يقول تعالى:"* ونزَّلنا من السماء ماء مباركاً فأنبتنا به جناتٍ "*(ق9) فجاء بالفعل *لننبت* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأن المقصد الأول من آية سورة ( ق ) هو الامتنانَ ،ولهذا جيء بفعل «أنبتنا» في قوله : * ونزَّلنا من السماء ماء مباركاً فأنبتنا به جناتٍ  ( ق : 9 ) ولم يقل"*أخرجنا"* مثلا ،فلكل سياق ما يناسبه بفعل منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني(1)
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .
===============
(1) تفسير ابن عاشور بتصرف.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغة * 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : كم من كتاب معك .
ويقولون      :كم من كتاب معك؟
التركيب الأول يفيد معنى الاستكثار من الكتب ،أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد معنى الاستفهام عن عدد الكتب،ويتم التفريق بين المعنيين عن طريق نغمة الصوت .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

* تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار التضام * تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب :
يقول العرب : كم  من كتاب معك ؟
ويقولون      :كم  ......كتابا معك؟ 
التركيب الأول آكد من التركيب الثاني بسبب وجود حرف الجر الزائد الذي يفيد التوكيد ،قال تعالى:"*سَل بَني إِسرائيلَ كَم آتَيناهُم مِن آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَن يُبَدِّل نِعمَةَ اللَّهِ مِن بَعدِ ما جاءَتهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَديدُ العِقابِ"*و*كتاب  * في التركيب الأول تمييز منصوب ،و*كتاب* في التركيب الثاني اسم مجرور لفظا منصوب محلا على أنه تمييز .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية بالضابطين:المعن  ي واللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا"* حيث قدم الفجور على التقوى نحو فعل الإلهام عدولا عن الأصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية اللفظية ،والأصل أن يقال *فألهمها تقواها وفجورها *لأن التقوى تتقدم على الفجور بالأهمية والفضل والشرف ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل بالضابط المعنوي فقدم الفجور على التقوى،وتقديم الفجور على التقوى مراعىً فيه أحوال المخاطبين بهذه السورة وهم المشركون ، وأكثر أعمالهم فجور ولا تقوى لهم ، والتقوى صفة أعمال المسلمين وهم قليل يومئذ ،كما تقدم الفجور على التقوى بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأماكن الدينيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَالتِّينِ وَالزَّيْتُونِ (1) وَطُورِ سِينِينَ (2) وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ الْأَمِينِ (3)لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ (4) فهذه الآيات القرآنية الكريمة مبنية على القسم بمهابط الوحي المشرفة ،التي هبط فيها الوحي على أولي العزم من الرسل ،والتي أضاءت الهداية منها للبشرية،ثم تأتي المباني وهي مهابط الوحي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف من الخاص إلى العام ،أو من القليل إلى الكثير، ولهذا أقسم بالأشرف ، ثم بالأشرف منه ، ثم بالأشرف منهما ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو بيت المقدس موطن التين والزيتون ،وهو مهبط الديانة المسيحية ،وهو الأقل فضلا وشرفا وعظمة،ثم يأتي طور سيناء ،وهو الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه موسى عليه السلام،وهو أفضل وأشرف مما قبله  ،ثم يأتي المهبط الأشرف منهما وهو البلد الأمين مكة ،وقوله تعالى*والتين والزيتون*على حذف مضاف ،والتقدير : وأرض أو ومنابت التين والزيتون ،لأن الله تعالى لا يضع التين والزيتون مع الأماكن الدينية المقدسة ،لأنه لا يوجد بينها منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة المعنوية في آية قرآنية
العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية بالضابطين:المعن  ي واللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَإِنَّ لَنَا لَلْآخِرَةَ وَالْأُولى"*
فالأصل أن تتقدم الأولى على الآخرة بالأهمية والزمن من الخاص إلى العام ،لأن الدنيا قبل الآخرة ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل وتقدم العام على الخاص بالأهمية ،أي تقدمت الآخرة على الدنيا بالضابطين:المعن  ي واللفظي ،أما بالنسبة للضابط المعنوي فلأن السياق اللغوي في الآخرة ،وبين الآخرة والسياق اللغوي منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،أما بالنسبة للضابط اللفظي فقد تأخرت الأولى من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية .
ونحويا نستطيع القول :إن العام تقدم على الخاص ،أي تقدم خبر إن على اسمها بالضابطين المعنوي واللفظي ،فمن جهة المعنى تقدم الخبر على الاسم من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،ومن أجل الهدف اللفظي وهو تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الشخصيات الهُمَزية واللُمَزيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَيْلٌ لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُمَزَةٍ "*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على الوعيد بالويل والهلاك للهمزة واللمزة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهم الأشخاص المستحقون للويل والثبور  مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من  العام إلى الخاص ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الهمزة ،وهو الشخص الذي يذمك في الغيب ،وهذا ضرره مضاعف ،لأنه  ينتقل من محله ،ولا يلزم مكانه ،ولهذا كان الأجدر والأولى في استحقاق الويل والهلاك ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو اللمزة ،وهو الشخص الذي يذمك في وجهك ،وهذا ضرره أخف ،لأنه لا يمشي بالنميمة والغيبة بين الناس ،ولا يأكل لحوم الناس ،والأول ضرره عام كثير لأنه ينتقل من مكانه أما الثاني فضرره خاص لأنه لا ينتقل من مكان إلى آخر ، وقد تأخر المبني الثاني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، قال تعالى :"* ولا تطع كل حلاف مهين *هماز مشاء بنميم *مناع للخير معتد أثيم*عتل بعد ذلك زنيم "*وقد وصف الله قوما من المنافقين بأنهم عابوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تفريق الصدقات ، وزعموا أنهم فقراء ليعطيهم . قال أبو سعيد الخدري بينا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقسم مالا إذ جاءه حرقوص بن زهير أصل الخوارج ، ويقال له ذو الخويصرة التميمي ، فقال : اعدل يا رسول الله . فقال : ويلك ومن يعدل إذا لم أعدل فنزلت الآية الكريمة :"* ومنهم من يلمزك في الصدقات "*وعندها قال عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : دعني يا رسول الله فأقتل هذا المنافق . فقال : معاذ الله أن يتحدث الناس أني أقتل أصحابي ، إن هذا وأصحابه يقرءون القرآن لا يجاوز حناجرهم يمرقون منه كما يمرق السهم من الرمية .
والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الإيمان بالرسالات السماويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزِلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ وَبِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ"* فعطف الخاص على العام ،والأصل أن يتقدم الإيمان بما قبله على الإيمان به بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع من الخاص إلى العام ، إلا أن هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر صفات المتقين ومنها الإيمان بالرسالات السماوية ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف من العام إلى الخاص عدولا عن الأصل ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو الإيمان بما أنزل على سيدنا محمد ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الإيمان بما قبله ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،وقد تم العدول عن الأصل من أجل الهدف المعنوي للرد على اليهود وأهل الكتاب ومن يؤمن بما قبله ولا يؤمن به ،فقال لهم الله تعالى :الإيمان بمحمد عليه السلام أهم وأعظم وأفضل مما تؤمنون به ،وقدم الإيمان بما أنزل عليه على الإيمان بالذين من قبله - مع أن الترتيب يقتضي العكس - لأن إيمانهم بمن قبله لا قيمة له إلا إذا آمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ،فالإيمان الصحيح هو الإيمان بما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ،لاإيمان هؤلاء الذين يزعمون أنهم آمنوا بما كان قبلك ويكفرون بما جاء به محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
كما جاء بضمير الفصل *هم*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وفي إيراد " هم " قبل قوله " يوقنون " تعريض ، بغيرهم ، ممن كان اعتقادهم في أمر الآخرة غير مطابق للحقيقة أو غير بالغ مرتبة اليقين ، ولا شك أن الإيمان باليوم الآخر وما فيه من ثواب وعقاب ، له أثر عظيم في فعل الخيرات ، واجتناب المنكرات ، لأن من أدرك أن هناك يوماً سيحاسب فيه على عمله ، فإنه من شأنه أن يسلك الطريق القويم الذي يكسبه رضي الله يوم يلقاه ،كما خص الإيمان باليوم الآخر بالذكر بعد العموم, لأن الإيمان باليوم الآخر, أحد أركان الإيمان؛ ولأنه أعظم باعث على الرغبة والرهبة والعمل ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين :"* مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لَا يُبْصِرُونَ * حيث قال تعالى"استوقد" ولم يقل *أوقد" وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن معنى استوقد هو استضاء أو طلب الإضاءة أو طلب نورها  ، أو أوقد نارا بقصد الإضاءة، ومما يدل على هذا المعنى قول العرب :"وَقَدَ الضَّوْءُ" : تَلَأْلَأ ، ووقاد :صيغة مبالغة من وقد ، كوكب وقاد : كوكب مضيء متلألئ ، ومن يشعل النار أو المصابيح رجل مضياف وقاد ،فكلمة استوقد فيها معنى أكثر من مجرد إشعال النار وإيقادها وهو معنى طلب الإضاءة أو النور ،ولهذا قال تعالى استوقد ولم يقل أوقد ،لأن صيغة استفعل فيها معنى الطلب وقيل: معناه: استوقد من غيره نارًا يستضيء بها ،أي طلب من غيره نارا يستضيء بها .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الحواس الإنسانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين :"* صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لَا يَرْجِعُونَ "* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر أسباب فقدان القدرة على رجوع المنافقين إلى الإسلام ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو فقدان حاسة السمع ،لأن الإسلام ينتشر عن طريق الدعوة والدعوة تحتاج إلى السماع،ولهذا كان السمع أحق بالتقديم ،لأنهم لا يسمعون فلا يستطيعون الرجوع ، ومثل ذلك فقدان الكلام ،حيث لا ينتفعون باللسان من أجل الرجوع إلى الإسلام ،واللسان مهم في عملية العودة ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو فقدان الرؤية وهي غير مهمة كالسمع في الرجوع إلى الإسلام ولهذا تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،فهم في ظلمات ثلاث  أهمها ظلمة السمع ثم ظلمة اللسان ثم ظلمة العين ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الصفات السحابيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين :"* أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِم مِّنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ  "*ففي هذه الآية الكريمة تشبيه آخر للمنافقين ،فبعد أن شبههم بشخص أستوقد نارا ثم انطفأت فهو يعيش في الظلام ،ها هو يشبههم بصاحب صيب أو غيث ،والصيب هو الغيث وهو القرآن الكريم ، فيه زواجر للمنافقين الخائفين ،وهي التي قال عنها *فيه ظلمات ورعد وبرق * فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الزواجر المخيفة التي تخيف المنافقين ،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو الظلمات التي تخيف صاحب الصيِّب ، وهذه الظلمات هي ظلمة الليل وظلمة السحاب الأسود الكثيف وظلمة المطر،وهذا الموقف أشد تخويفا مما بعده ولهذا تقدم لأنه الأخوف والأهم ، فهذا الموقف المملوء بالرعب الشديد أخوف ما يخافه الإنسان في الصحراء خاصة ، لأن الرعب قريب منه ويحيط به ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الرعد ،وهو أقل خوفا من سابقه لأنه بعيد عن الإنسان ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو البرق وهو أقل المباني إخافة، ولهذا تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع و المتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك، وإيراد هذه الألفاظ*ظلمات ورعد وبرق* بصفة التنكير بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للتهويل ، ويكون المعنى : أو أن مثل هؤلاء المنافقين كمثل قوم نزل بهم المطر من السماء تصحبه ظلمات كأنها سواد الليل ، ورعد بصم الآذان ، وبرق يخطف الأبصار ،فهم في خوف شديد ،ولم يقل محيط بهم مع تقدم مرجع الضمير وهو أصحاب الصيب ، إيذاناً بأنهم إنما استحقوا ذلك العذاب بكفرهم.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ *الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَّكُمْ ۖ فَلَا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَندَادًا وَأَنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ"*حيث قدم الأرض على السماء نحو الفعل جعل بالأهمية والفضل والشرف عدولا عن الأصل ، وقدم خلق الأرض على خلق السماء لأن الأرض أقرب إلى المخاطبين ، وانتفاعهم بها أظهر وأكثر من انتفاعهم بالسماء ، والأصل تقديم السماء بالأهمية والفضل والشرف ، فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل، وأعاد ذكر السماء بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ولم يضمر لها من أجل أمن اللبس، لأن معنى الثانية غير معنى الأولى ،فالأولى هي  القبة المضروبة فوق الأرض،أما الثانية فهي السحاب كما أورد * مَآءً *و * رِزْقاً * في صيغة التنكير التي تستعمل عند إرادة بعض أفراد المعنى الذي وضع له اللفظ لغة ، وذلك لأن من الماء ما لم ينزل من السماء ، ومن الرزق ما لا يكون من الثمرات . فمعنى الجملة الكريمة : أنزل من السماء بعض الماء ، فأخرج به من الثمرات بعض ما يكون رزقاً لكم ، وحذف المفعول به من جملة * وأنتم تعلمون *  لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الفعل لم يقصد تعليقه بمفعول ، بل قصد إثباته لفاعله فنزل منزلة اللازم ،  والمعنى وأنتم ذو علم ، والمراد بالعلم هنا العقل التام وهو رجحان الرأي المقابل عندهم بالجهل على نحو قوله تعالى :* قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون * كما أدى حذف المفعول به إلى تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
"*اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، ويقوم الاحتياج المعنوي بدور هام في تمايز مستوى الإعراب كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُ مَا يَشَاءُ مِن مَّحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَّاسِيَاتٍ ۚ اعْمَلُوا آلَ دَاوُودَ شُكْرًا ۚ وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِيَ الشَّكُورُ"* والأصل أن يتقدم المفعول به *ما* على شبه الجملة*له* في ترتيب الجملة العربية ،لأن المفعول به أهم للفعل من شبه الجملة ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس،ومن أجل الهدف البلاغي وهو التخصيص ،لأن مجيء الأصل يجعل شبه الجملة متعلقا بالفعل *يشاء*مع أنه متعلق بالفعل *يعملون*فعدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس والتخصيص ، لأن الكلام يترتب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،كما قال تعالى*اعملوا* ولم يقل*افعلوا*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية واللفظية مع قوله *يعملون* فهناك منزلة معنى بين الكلمتين ،وهناك منزلة لفظية ،لاحظ تكرار حرف الميم في الآية الكريمة وما يحدثه من إيقاع داخلي جميل ،أما حرف الفاء في*افعلوا* فهو نشاز بين حروف هذه الآية الكريمة ،كما حذف المفعول به للفعل *اعملوا*لأن قوله *شكرا* يدل عليه ،والتقدير هو*اعملوا صالحا يا آل داود شكرا* ففي الآية الكريمة إيجاز حذف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدون المفعول.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين مخلوقات رب البريَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ *حيث عطف الخاص على العام عدولا عن الأصل ،والأصل أن يعطف العام على الخاص ،وأن يتقدم الخاص على العام بالأهمية والزمن والطبع إلا أن العام تقدم على الخاص بحسب الأهمية المعنوية نحو الفعل خلق لأن الخطاب لهم ،كما قدم وصفه بخلق المخاطبين مع أنه متأخر بالزمان عن خلق من تقدموهم ، لأن علم الإِنسان بأحوال نفسه أظهر من علمه بأحوال غيره ،كما خص الله تعالى خلقه لهم بالذكر من بين سائر صفاته وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، إذ كانت العرب مقرة بأن الله خلقها ، فذكر ذلك حجة عليهم وتقريعا لهم ، وقيل : ليذكرهم بذلك نعمته عليهم ، وفي ذكره تعالى باسم الرب ، وإضافته إلى المخاطبين ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ، تقوية لداعية إقبالهم على عبادته ،فإن الإِنسان إذا اتجه بفكره إلى معنى كون الله مالكاً له ، أو مربياً له وتذكر ما يحفه به من رفق ، وما يجود به عليه من إنعام ، لم يلبث أن يخصه بأقصى ما يستطيع من الخضوع والخشوع والإِجلال ، وإفراد اسم الرب دل على أن المراد رب جميع الخلق وهو الله تعالى ، إذ ليس ثمة رب يستحق هذا الاسم بالإِفراد والإِضافة إلى جميع الناس إلا الله .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام:"*وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً ۖ قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا ۖ قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ"* حيث قال تعالى*الجاهلين*و  لم يقل *الهازئين * مثلا ،ليؤكد لهم أن الأمر من عند الله وليس من عنده ،ولا مجال فيه للكذب أو للهزء أو السخرية ،وأن الأمر أكبر مما يظنون ،لأن الجهل أعظم من الهزء ، ولهذا تعوذ منه وكأنه آفة عظيمة ،وبين الجهل والتعوذ منه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الذلة والمسكنةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن اليهود:"* وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ "* حيث قدم الذلة الخارجية وهي الذل والهوان والانكسار والاحتقار على المسكنة وهي الذل الداخلي وهو الضعف والجبن والشعور بالدونية والانهزامية نحو الفعل *ضرب* لأنه شبه الذل الخارجي بالخيمة المضروبة عليهم والمشتملة عليهم ، وهناك علاقة شَبَه ومنزلة معنى بين الخيمة المضروبة والذل الملازم لهم والذي يلفهم ويخيم عليهم والملتصق بهم والمحتوي لهم احتواء الخيمة للناس،وهذه الذلة مرئية كالخيمة المضروبة على الناس ،ولهذا تقدمت الذلة الخارجية نحو الفعل *ضرب* ،بعكس الذل الداخلي غير المرئي الذي لا يشبه الخيمة ،وبسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه تأخر، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الحاضر والمستقبلتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن عقوبة قرية بني إسرائيل :"* فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالًا لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا خَلْفَهَا وَمَوْعِظَةً لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ "* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر العقوبة و الأهداف منها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأهداف مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع من الخاص إلى العام أي:جعلناها عبرة للقريبين زمانا ومكانا وللقادمين أو البعيدين زمانا ومكانا ،وقدم عقوبة القريبين على عقوبةالبعيدين نحو قوله *فجعلناها نكالا* المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها أهم ،فالعبرة تكون للحاضر القريب ،ثم للقادم والبعيد ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،وخص المتقين بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنهم هم المنتفعون بالموعظة من هذه العقوبة.
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلَّا بِحَبْلٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِّنَ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الْأَنبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوا وَّكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ"* حيث فصل بين المتعاطفين*ضربت عليهم الذلة*و*ضربت عليهم المسكنة*بواسطة الاستثناء*إلا بحبل من الله وحبل من الناس* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تقييد الذلة العامة والمطلقة ،أي أن هؤلاء اليهود يعيشون في ذل ومهانة في جميع الأحوال إلا في حالتين :حالة الارتباط بعهد مع الله وهي حالة عهد الذمة أو حالة العهد مع الناس مثل المهادنة  والمناصرة أو الحماية ،كما نراهم الآن تحت الحماية الأمريكية ، وقدم العهد مع الله على العهد مع الناس نحو الاستثناء بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لأن الأول أهم وأفضل وأشرف ،وقدم النتائج والأحكام على الأسباب لأنها أهم، ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المسارعة إلى ذمهم وبيان عاقبة أمرهم ،كما رتب الأسباب من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،فقدم الكفر لأنه ليس بعد الكفر ذنب ،وهو أكبر الكبائر .
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب:ضربت زيدا وعمرا كلمته.
ويقولون.   : ضربت زيدا وعمرو كلمته.
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،وهو الأجود ،لأنك عطفت الجملة الفعلية على الفعلية ،وهناك منزلة معنى بين الجملتين ،والتركيب الثاني مستقيم حسن أيضا ،وهو جيد بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بين الجملتين ،لأنك عطفت جملة اسمية على فعلية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:الحمد لله ربِّ العالمين.
ويقولون.   :الحمد لله ربُّ العالمين.
ويقولون.   :الحمد لله ربَّ العالمين.
التركيبان :الثاني والثالث يفيدان المدح والقصر ،وهذا لا نجده في التركيب الأول ،ورب العالمين في الأول صفة ،وفي الثاني خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو ،وفي الثالث مفعول به لفعل محذوف تقديره أمدح أو أخص.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في حل مشكلة الضمير العصيَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في بيان مرجع الضمير ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَاتَّقُ  ا يَوْمًا لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا تَنْفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ"* فالضمائر في قوله تعالى*يقبل منها* و*تنفعها شفاعة* تعود على *نفس* الثانية التي تحاول الخلاص من العذاب الشديد بدفع الفدية الغالية ،فإن لم تفلح طلبت الشفاعة من أحد الشفعاء ، فهي تقدم الوسيلة الأهم على الأقل أهمية ،ومما يدل على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى *ولا تنفعها شفاعة * والشفاعة تنفع المشفوع له وليس الشافع ،بينما يقول تعالى :"*وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لَا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلَا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلَا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ"* فالضمائر في قوله تعالى*ولا يقبل منها شفاعة * و*ولا يؤخذ منها عدل*تعود إلى النفس الأولى التي تحاول الشفاعة أولا ،فإن لم تفلح دفعت الفدية ، وتبدأ بالشفاعة لأن الأمر لا يهمها كثيرا ، وهي كذلك تقدم الوسيلة الأهم على الأقل أهمية ، بدليل قوله تعالى *ولا يقبل منها شفاعة*والشفاعة تقبل أو ترفض من الشافع وليس من المشفوع له ،فليس شرطا أن يعود الضمير على المرجع القريب ،فقد يعود على البعيد ،ومنزلة المعنى تحدد ذلك ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*لَّقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِّلسَّائِلِينَ *إِذْ قَالُواْ لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَى أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ*فالضمي   في *قالوا*يعود على إخوة يوسف وهو المرجع البعيد ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب، وليس على السائلين وهو المرجع القريب ،وكما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*قَالُواْ يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِندَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَمَا أَنتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَّنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ"*فالض  مير في *أكله* يعود على يوسف عليه السلام وهو المرجع البعيد لأن السياق اللغوي فيه ،وبين يوسف عليه السلام وبين السياق اللغوي منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، وليس على المتاع وهو المرجع القريب ،لأن الذئب يمكن أن يأكل المتاع ،فمرجع الضمير تحدده منزلة المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*إِن يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِّثْلُهُ ۚ وَتِلْكَ الْأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ"* حيث قال تعالى :"وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا"*فاحتاج الفعل *يعلم* إلى مفعول به واحد ،وذلك لأن الفعل *يعلم* بمعنى يُظهر الله تعالى الذين آمنوا ويميزهم ،أو يعلم علم ظهور له وللخلق على أرض الواقع ،أو بمعنى أن يعرف الله تعالى ويعرف الخلقُ الذين آمنوا معرفة مرتبطة بالواقع ،وحتى يظهر علم الله الأزلي على أرض الواقع ،وهناك منزلة معنى بين هذه المعاني والاحتياج إلى مفعول به واحد،ولم يحتج الفعل *يعلم* إلى مفعولين لأنه ليس من الأفعال اليقينية أو أفعال القلوب ،وذلك كقولنا :علم الله المؤمن قويا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَكَذَٰلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِّتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا ۗ وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلَّا لِنَعْلَمَ مَن يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّن يَنقَلِبُ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ ۚ وَإِن كَانَتْ لَكَبِيرَةً إِلَّا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ ۗ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ"*
وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي :
أولا: كلمة *وسطا* هنا عُدولا خِيارا ،وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،لأن الشهادة تتطلب العدل والخيرة ،وسمي العدل وسطاً لأنه لا يميل إلى أحد الخصمين، والعدل هو المعتدل الذي لا يميل إلى أحد الطرفين .
ثانيا :تأخير صلة الشهادة أولا وتقديمها آخرا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،من أجل الهدفين : المعنوي والبلاغي "فإن قلت : لم أخرت صلة الشهادة أولاً وقدّمت آخراً؟ قلت : لأن الغرض في الأول إثبات شهادتهم على الأمم، وفي الآخر اختصاصهم بكون الرسول شهيداً عليهم" (1) فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
ثالثا : قال تعالى *لنعلم* فاحتاج إلى مفعول واحد لأنه بمعنى ليظهر أو يتحقق علم الله تعالى الأزلي على أرض الواقع ،وليعرف هذا من هذا ،تقول العرب :علمت زيدا من عبدالله ،أي: عرفت شخص هذا من هذا ،وليس المعنى أن الله لم يكن يعلم ثم يعلم بعد ذلك ،تنزه الله تعالى عن ذلك .
 رابعا :قال تعالى :"شهداء على الناس * و * عليكم شهيدا* ولم يقل:شهداء للناس ولكم شهيدا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،قال في الكشاف لما كان الشهيد كالرقيب والمهيمن على المشهود له جيء بكلمة الاستعلاء، ومنه قوله تعالى* وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلّ شَىْء شَهِيدٌ *و* كُنتَ أَنتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنتَ عَلَىٰ كُلّ شَىْء شَهِيدٌ *
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.
=============
  (1)  الكشاف .

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي الْقَتْلَى ۖ الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالْأُنثَىٰ بِالْأُنثَىٰ ۚ فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ۗ ذَٰلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ ۗ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَىٰ بَعْدَ ذَٰلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ "* وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قدم الله تعالى الحر على العبد بالأهمية والفضل والشرف ، لأنه زائد عليه في الشرف وفي أهلية القضاء والإمامة والشهادة ،والحر أكمل من العبد لأنه مملوك يباع ويشترى  .
ثانيا:قدم الله تعالى العبد على الأنثى بحسب منزلة المعنى مع الحر الذكر الذي قبله، كما أن الذكر مقدم على الأنثى لأنه أهم فهو عمود البيت وله القوامة قال تعالى: "* الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ "* وهم الرجال * عَلَى بَعْضٍ * وهن النساء، ولقوله تعالى:"* وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ* .
ثالثا:خص الله تعالى الأنثى بالذكر مع أنها مشمولة بعموم الحر بالحر والعبد بالعبد ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ، لئلا يُتوهم أن صيغة التذكير في قوله : " الحر " وقوله : " العبد " مراد بها خصوص الذكور.
رابعا: وصف الله تعالى القاتل بالأخ ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،  تذكيرا بأخوة الإسلام ، وترقيقا لنفس ولي المقتول ؛ لأنه إذا اعتبر القاتل أخا له كان من المروءة ألا يرضى بالقود منه ؛ لأنه كمن رضي بقتل أخيه .
خامسا : قال تعالى :"*فمن عفي له من أخيه شيء"*فجاء بكلمة *شيء* نكرة وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لإفادة التقليل ، و*شيء * هو عوض الصلح ، ولفظ " شيء " اسم متوغل في التنكير ، دال على نوع ما يصلح له سياق الكلام ، ومعنى عفي له من أخيه أنه أعطى العفو ؛ أي : الميسور على القاتل من عوض الصلح ، ومن معاني العفو أنه الميسور من المال الذي لا يجحف بباذله ، وقد فسر به العفو من قوله تعالى :"* خذ العفو "* ، وإيثار هذا الفعل "عفي" ؛ لأنه يؤذن بمراعاة التيسير والسماحة ، وهي من خلق الإسلام ، فهذا تأكيد للترغيب الذي دل عليه قوله : * من أخيه * وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، والتعبير عن عوض الدم بشيء ؛ لأن العوض يختلف فقد يعرض على ولي الدم مال من ذهب أو فضة وقد يعرض عليه إبل أو عروض أو مقاصّة دماء بين الحيين ؛ إذ ليس العوض في قتل العمد معينا ، كما هو في دية قتل الخطأ . 
سادسا: قال تعالى * فاتباع * و * أداء *وهما مصدران وقعا عوضا عن فعلين ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا والتقدير : فليتبع اتباعا وليؤد أداء ، فعدل عن أن ينصب على المفعولية المطلقة إلى الرفع لإفادة معنى الثبات ، والتحقيق الحاصل بالجملة الاسمية ، كما عدل إلى الرفع في قوله تعالى : *قال سلام * بعد قوله : * قالوا سلاما * ، والأداء : الدفع وإبلاغ الحق ، والمراد به إعطاء مال الصلح ، وذكر متعلقه وهو قوله : *إليه * المؤذن بالوصول إليه والانتهاء إليه للإشارة إلى إبلاغ مال الصلح إلى المقتول بأن يذهب به إليه ولا يكلفه الحضور بنفسه لقبضه أو إرسال من يقبضه ، وفيه إشارة إلى أنه لا يمطله ،وزاد ذلك تقريرا بقوله :* بإحسان* أي : دون غضب ولا كلام كريه أو جفاء معاملة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في الحديث النبويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في حديث السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها:"*
 كان رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - إذا صلى قام حتى تفطر رجلاه .. قالت عائشة : يا رسول الله أتصنع هذا وقد غُفِرَ لك ما تقدم من ذنبك وما تأخر ؟! ، فقال ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ : يا عائشة أفلا أكون عبدا شكورا * حيث قالت السيدة عائشة رضي الله عنها *إذا قام* فجاءت ب*إذا *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن الفعل المتكرر ، وعند الفعل غير المتكرر نأتي ب*إذ*، وفي الحديث النبوي الشريف  رتبة بلاغية بتقديم * ما تقدم من ذنبك *على *ما تأخر* نحو الفعل *غفر* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع ،وتأخر *ما تأخر* بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين الفعل المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:*شكورا* فجاء بصيغة المبالغة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن كثرة الشكر التي تتناسب مع غفران الذنب كله.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

*الرتبة البلاغية بين مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العلماء :"*مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية هي :حفظ الدين وحفظ النفس وحفظ العقل وحفظ النسل وحفظ المال ،وهذا هو الأصل في الترتيب ،فهذا القول مبني على ذكر مقاصد الشريعة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو حفظ الدين ،لأنه سبب السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة ، والدين يتقدم على النفس عند الجهاد للمحافظة على الدين وهو هدف أسمى ، ثم يأتي حفظ النفس من أجل عمارة الأرض والعبادة ،ثم العقل وهو مناط التكليف ،ثم يأتي حفظ النسل من أجل استمرار الحياة ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو حفظ المال ،والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،إلا أننا قد نعدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية عند الضرورة  كذلك فنقول :مقاصد الشريعة الإسلامية هي :حفظ النفس والدين والعقل والنسل والمال ،لأن القاعدة الفقهية تقول :الضرورات تبيح المحظورات ،والدين يقدم النفس على الدين عند الضرورة ،كما هو الحال في منع الصلاة في المساجد بسبب الوباء ، وأكل الميتة ،وتيمم المريض وقصر الصلاة للمسافر ،وإفطار الصائم المريض ،ففي هذه الأحوال تقدم النفس على الدين عدولا عن الأصل ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك أصلا وعدولا .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في سورة قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* لِإِيلَافِ قُرَيْشٍ* إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ * فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ * الَّذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ مِنْ جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ *"* ففي قوله تعالى*لإيلاف قريش* عدة تفاسير ،وكلها تقوم على منزلة المعنى ،ومنها :أنها مرتبطة بسورة الفيل التي قبلها ،أي: حبسنا عن مكة الفيل وأهلكنا أهله  لإيلاف قريش،أي : لائتلافهم واجتماعهم في بلدهم آمنين ،ولارتحالهم آمنين ،ومنها أن " اللام " لام التعجب ، كأنه يقول : اعجبوا لإيلاف قريش ونعمتي عليهم في ذلك، وذلك لإجماع المسلمين على أنهما سورتان منفصلتان مستقلتان ،ومنها أيضا أن قوله تعالى*لإيلاف قريش*افتتاح مبدع ، إذ كان مجرورا بلام التعليل وليس بإثره بالقرب ما يصلح للتعليق به ، ففيه تشويق إلى متعلق هذا المجرور ، وزاده الطول تشويقا ، إذ فصل بينه وبين متعلقه (بالفتح)  بخمس كلمات ، فيتعلق *لإيلاف * بقوله * فليعبدوا * ،وتقديم هذا المجرور للاهتمام به ، إذ هو من أسباب أمرهم بعبادة الله التي أعرضوا عنها بعبادة الأصنام ، والمجرور متعلق بفعل * ليعبدوا * ،وأصل نظم الكلام : لتعبد قريش رب هذا البيت الذي أطعمهم من جوع وآمنهم من خوف لإيلافهم رحلة الشتاء والصيف ، فلما اقتضى قصد الاهتمام بالمعمول(المطلو  ) تقديمه على عامله(طالبه )وهو الفعل ، تولد من تقديمه معنى جعله شرطا لعامله( لطالبه) ، فاقترن عامله( طالبه) بالفاء التي هي من شأن جواب الشرط ، فالفاء الداخلة في قوله * فليعبدوا * مؤذنة بأن ما قبلها من قوة الشرط ، أي : مؤذنة بأن تقديم المعمول( المطلوب) مقصود به اهتمام خاص وعناية قوية هي عناية المشترط بشرطه ، وتعليق بقية كلامه عليه لما ينتظره من جوابه ، وهذا أسلوب من الإيجاز بديع ،قال في الكشاف : دخلت الفاء لما في الكلام من معنى الشرط ؛ لأن المعنى فليعبدوه لإيلافهم ، أي أن نعم الله عليهم لا تحصى ، فإن لم يعبدوه لسائر نعمه فليعبدوه لهذه الواحدة التي هي نعمة ظاهرة ،وهذا من تقديم السبب على المسبب بلاغيا ،بالأهمية والسبب والزمن والطبع ، كما قدم رحلة الشتاء على رحلة الصيف نحو قوله تعالى *إيلافهم* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والفضل والشرف والطبع ، لأن الإنسان أحوج للطعام في الشتاء منه في الصيف ،ولأن الشتاء قبل الصيف ،كما أن الشتاء أفضل وأشرف من الصيف ،فالشتاء فيه الحياة أما الصيف فبداية الموت ،لما فيه من الجفاف وموت الأرض ،يتلوه الخريف وهو الموت ،ثم تبدأ دورة الفصول من جديد بالغيث والحياة ،فالشتاء بالطبع قبل الصيف ،وقدم الإطعام على الأمن بالضابط المعنوي لأنه سبق ذكر رحلتي الطعام ،وبالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن القرآن الكريم:"* الم * ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ"*  بينما يقول تعالى عن التوراة والإنجيل:"* وَأَنزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ * مِن قَبْلُ هُدًى لِّلنَّاسِ وَأَنزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انتِقَامٍ"*فقال عن القرآن الكريم*هدى للمتقين* وقال عن التوراة والإنجيل *هدى للناس*لتكريم وتشريف القرآن الكريم لأنه معجزة ، ولبيان فضل أهل الكتاب العزيز على أهل الكتابين ،وهذا يتماشى مع قوله تعالى :"*كُنتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ ۗ وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُم ۚ مِّنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ"*و  هناك منزلة معنى بين مدح القرآن الكريم بعلو المنزلة والمكانة، وبأنه لا ريب فيه وبين هدايته للمتقين ،كما أن هناك منزلة معنى بين قوله هدى للناس وبين الحديث عن الكفر والعذاب والانتقام .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

انقلاب السحر على الساحر
الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله"*حيث يرتبط نجاح السحر بمشيئة الله تعالى ،قال تعالى:"* وما هم بضارين به من أحد إلا بإذن الله"*وقد جاء سبحانه وتعالى بعدد من المؤكدات التي تؤكد هذا المعنى وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فجاء أولا بالنفي والحصر الذي يفيد التوكيد فقال *ما إلا* ثم جاء بالباء الزائدة التي تفيد التوكيد أيضا فقال *بضارين*ثم جاء بحرف الجر الزائد الذي يفيد التوكيد كذلك ،فقاال *من أحد* وهذا يتماشى مع قوله تعالى"*ويتعلمون ما يضرهم ولا ينفعهم ولقد علموا لمن اشتراه ما له في الآخرة من خلاق ولبئس ما شروا به أنفسهم لو كانوا يعلمون"*وقوله تعالى:"*فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا قَالَ مُوسَىٰ مَا جِئْتُم بِهِ السِّحْرُ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ"*  وقوله تعالى:"*وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا ۖ إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ ۖ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَىٰ"*وقوله تعالى"*قَالَ مُوسَىٰ أَتَقُولُونَ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَكُمْ ۖ أَسِحْرٌ هَٰذَا وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُونَ"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمييز المحكم من المنسوخ
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* لَا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ۖ قَد تَّبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ ۚ فَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِن بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَىٰ لَا انفِصَامَ لَهَا ۗ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ"*حيث يختلف المفسرون حول هذه الآية الكريمة فيما إذا كانت محكمة وخاصة بأهل الكتاب الذين يدفعون الجزية أو أنها تخص مشركي العرب ،ومنسوخة بقوله تعالى:"*يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ۖ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ"*والذ  ي يبدو لي أنها منسوخة وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ، لأن أهل الكتابين لم يعبدوا الطاغوت وهي الأصنام والأوثان ،ومن عبد الأصنام هم مشركو العرب ،كما قدم سبحانه وتعالى الرشد على الغي نحو الفعل المبني عليه *تبين* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،كما قدم الكفر بالطاغوت على الإيمان بالله بالأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع لأن التخلية قبل التحلية أي أن الإنسان يجب عليه أن يُخلي نفسه أولا من الشر قبل أن يُحليها بالخير ،وهنا بدأ الله تعالى بوجوب التخلية قبل التحلية ، فأمر بالتطهر من الكفر ثم أمر بالتحلي بالإيمان ،وعطف *ويؤمن بالله * على الشرط *يكفر بالطاغوت * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنّ نبذ عبادة الأصنام لا مزيّة فيه إن لم يكن عَوّضها بعبادة الله تعالى ،كما قال سبحانه وتعالى *استمسك *وليس *مسك *او أمسك*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لزيادة التأكيد في التمسك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالْأَقْرَبِين  َ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ۖ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ"* حيث قال تعالى*كتب*بالتذك  ير مع أن نائب الفاعل وهو *الوصية*مؤنث ،وذلك لأسباب تعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين الفعل ونائب الفاعل ،منها :الفصل بين الفعل ونائب الفاعل ،ومنها أن نائب الفاعل مؤنث مجازي ،أو لأن الوصية بمعنى الإيصاء ،وهو مذكر ، وقدم شبه الجملة*عليكم* على *الوصية* للاهتمام ،لأن الخطاب للمؤمنين،وقد سبق لهم ذكر ، كما قدم قوله تعالى*إذا حضر أحدكم الموت* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية على قوله تعالى*الوصية* لأن وقت الوصية أهم ،أي:إذا حضرت أسباب الموت وعلاماته ،وعرف الإنسان ما له وما عليه يقوم بالإيصاء ،فلما كان ذكر الوقت أهم وجب التقديم ، كما قدم قوله تعالى* إن ترك خيرا *على قوله تعالى *الوصية *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التنبيه على أن الوصية لا تكون إلا عند الخير الكثير ،عن عائشة رضي الله عنها أنّ رجلاً أراد الوصية وله عيال وأربعمائة دينار، فقالت ما أرى فيه فضلاً. وأراد آخر أن يوصي فسألته كم مالك؟ فقال ثلاثة آلاف. قالت كم عيالك؟ قال أربعة. قالت إنما قال الله تعالى* إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا * وإنّ هذا الشيء يسير فاتركه لعيالك، وعن عليّ رضي الله عنه أنّ مولى له أراد أن يوصي وله سبعمائة فمنعه. وقال قال الله تعالى * إِن تَرَكَ خَيْرًا * والخير هو المال، وليس لك مال ، وهناك رتبة بلاغية بين المستفيدين من الوصية ،حيث قدم الأهم على الأقل أهمية نحو قوله*الوصية* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فعليه أن يوصي لوالديه وأقرب الناس إليه بالمعروف، على قدر حاله من غير سرف ، ولا اقتصار على الأبعد،  دون الأقرب،  بل يرتبهم على القرب والحاجة ،ولهذا أتى فيه بأفعل التفضيل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وقدم الوالدين للدلالة على أنهما أرجح في التبدية بالوصية ، وكانوا قد يوصون بإيثار بعض أولادهم على بعض أو يوصون بكيفية توزيع أموالهم على أولادهم  ، وقد قيل إن العرب كانوا يوصون للأباعد طلباً للفخر ويتركون الأقربين في الفقر وقد يكون ذلك لأجل العداوة والشنآن ، وخص الوالدين والأقربين لأنهم مظنة النسيان من الموصي ، لأنهم كانوا يورثون الأولاد أو يوصون لسادة القبيلة
كما قال تعالى *بالمعروف*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا،
والمراد بالمعروف أن يوصي لأقربيه وصية لا تجحف بورثته، من غير إسراف ولا تقتير، كما ثبت في الصحيحين أن سعداً قال يا رسول الله إن لي مالاً، ولا يرثني إلا ابنة لي، أفأوصي بثلثي مالي؟ قال " لا " قال فبالشطر؟ قال " لا " قال فالثلث؟ قال " الثلث، والثلث كثير، إنك إن تذر ورثتك أغنياء خير من أن تدعهم عالة يتكففون الناس " ، وفي صحيح البخاري أن ابن عباس قال لو أن الناس غضوا من الثلث إلى الربع، فإن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال " الثلث، والثلث كثير " وروى الإمام أحمد عن أبي سعيد مولى بني هاشم عن زياد بن عتبة بن حنظلة سمعت حنظلة بن جذيم ابن حنيفة أن جده حنيفة أوصى ليتيم في حجره بمائة من الإبل، فشق ذلك على بنيه، فارتفعوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال حنيفة إني أوصيت ليتيم لي بمائة من الإبل كنا نسميها المطية، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " لا لا لا، الصدقة خمس، وإلا فعشر، وإلا فخمس عشرة، وإلا فعشرون، وإلا فخمس وعشرون، وإلا فثلاثون، وإلا فخمس وثلاثون، فإن كثرت فأربعون . كماخص هذا الحق بالمتقين ترغيباً في الرضا به ، لأن ما كان من شأن المتقي فهو أمر نفيس جدير أن يتأسى به الناس ، ومن أهمله فقد حرم من الدخول في زمرتهم ، وخسر بذلك خسارة عظيمة ، وجواب كل من * إِذَا * و * إِن *محذوف ، أي : كتب عليكم إذا حضر أحدكم الموت إن ترك خيراً فليوص، وقد حذف بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي،وذلك لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ذكر الجواب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*  الَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لَا يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلَا أَذًى ۙ لَّهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى*ثم * ولم يعطف بالواو أو بالفاء ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وجاء العطف بثم في الآية الكريمة، لإظهار التفاوت الشديد في الرتبة بين الإنفاق الذي يحبه الله، وبين الإنفاق الذي يصاحبه المن والأذى، وللإشعار بأن المن والأذى بغيضان عند الإنفاق وبعده، فعلى المنفق أن يستمر في أدبه وإخلاصه وقت الإنفاق وبعده حتى لا يذهب ثوابه، إذ المنّ والأذى مبطلان للثواب في أى وقت يحصلان فيه.وهناك رتبة بلاغية بين المن والأذى ،من الخاص إلى العام  والأذى : السب والتشكي ، وهو أعم من المن لأن المن جزء من الأذى لكنه نص عليه وقدمه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية نحو الفعل المبني عليه*يتبع* لكثرة وقوعه وهو الأشهر بين الناس ،وهناك رتبة بلاغية أخرى بين الأجر والثواب وبين الخوف والحزن ،وقدم الأجر والثواب على الخوف والحزن بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،لأن الأول خير أما الآخران فهما شر ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي وَغِيضَ الْمَاءُ وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ ۖ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِّلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى *ابلعي*و*أقلعي* ولم يقل*اشربي*و*توقف  * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن البلع أسرع من الشرب ،يقول العرب :بلع الطعام إذا ازدرد الطعام دون مضغ ودفعة واحدة ،فابتلعت الأرض الماء وكأنه لم يكن هناك ماء ،وكذلك الحال في قوله تعالى*أقلعي* والإقلاع :انجلاء السحاب وانكشاف السماء وكأنه لم يكن هناك ماء أو سحاب ،وهذه المعاني لا تدل عليها كلمتا *اشربي*و* وتوقفي* ،كما تم اختيار هاتين الكلمتين بالضابط اللفظي من أجل الإيقاع الداخلي الذي يحدثه تكرار حرفي اللام والعين في قوله تعالى*ابلعي*و*أق  عي*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ"* وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا :قال تعالى*كان* بالتذكير مع الفاعل المؤنث*آية*وذلك لأسباب تعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين الفعل والفاعل ،ومنها:أن الفاعل مؤنث مجازي ،ومنها أن الآية بمعنى البيان وهو مذكر ،فذهب إلى المعنى ،أو بسبب الفصل بين الفعل والفاعل مما أدى إلى ضعف منزلة المعنى بين الفعل والفاعل. 
ثانيا: قدم سبحانه وتعالى خبر كان نحوها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وقد وضع الخبر في أفضل مكان حتى لا يفصل بن الاسم وصفته الطويلة ،وحتى لا يتأخر إلى النهاية فتضعف علاقته مع الفعل الناسخ ،كما تم تأخير الاسم ليتصل بصفته الطويلة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية.
ثالثا: وفي الآية الكريمة إيجاز حذف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدون المحذوف ،وهو ما يعرف في البلاغة باسم الاحتباك ،والأصل في الآية الكريمة هو *فئة مؤمنة تقاتل في سبيل الله وأخرى كافرة تقاتل في سبيل الشيطان *وهذا الحذف من الاقتصاد اللغوي حيث يحاول المتكلم بذل أقل جهد في الكلام في سبيل الوصول إلى أعلى معنى.
رابعا: قدم سبحانه وتعالي الحال على المقعول المطلق في قوله تعالى:"*يرونهم مثليهم رأي العين*نحو الفعل المبني عليه*يرى*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الأهمية للحال التي رأوهم عليها .
خامسا:ضمير الفاعل في الفعل*يرونهم*يعو  د على الفئة الكافرة بحسب منزلة المعنى مع المرجع القريب ،وضمير المفعول يعود على الفئة المؤمنة ،وهو صاحب الحال ،أي :يرى الكفار المؤمنين مثليهم في العدد ،أي كثيرين بسبب نزول الملائكة لمساعدتهم ،فخارت عزيمة الكفار وجبنوا وانهزموا ،بدليل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى:"*والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء . 
سادسا: الأصل في الترتيب في قوله تعالى :"*والله يؤيد بنصره من يشاء"*،وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو "*والله يؤيد من يشاء بنصره "*لأن المفعول به *مَن* أهم للفعل من شبه الجملة ،ولكن مجيء الأصل يجعل شبه الجملة*بنصره* متعلقة بالفعل يشاء مع أنها متعلقة بالفعل يؤيد ،ولهذا عدل عن الأصل في الترتيب وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:مكر بصاحبه.
ويقولون    :مكر لصاحبه.
ويقولون    :مكر على صاحبه.
التركيب الأول يعني:خدع صاحبه ،أو ألصق به المكر ، وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الجر الباء الذي يفيد الإلصاق والملابسة ، أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أنه احتال لصاحبه ودلَّه وألهمه على أن يتصرف على نحو معين ليتخلص مما هو فيه ،قال تعالى:"*فَبَدَأَ بِأَوْعِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهَا مِن وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ ۖ مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ إِلَّا أَن يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ ۚ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَّن نَّشَاءُ ۗ وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ"*أي:ألهم  اه ودللناه على أن يتصرف على نحو معين حتى يستبقي أخاه عنده برضاهم وبأقوالهم ودون علمهم به  ،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الجر اللام الذي يفيد الاختصاص والاستحقاق،أما التركيب الثالث فيعني : أعان غيره على صاحبه وهداه أو ألهمه على الإضرار به،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الجر * على* الذي يفيد الاستعلاء ،ومن الثاني والثالث الحديث النبوي الشريف:"*اللهم امكر لي ولا تمكر علَيَّ "*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*وَلْتَكُن مِّنكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى ٱلْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِٱلْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ ٱلْمُنكَرِ ۚ وَأُوْلَٰٓئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ"*  حيث قال تعالى:"*أمة يدعون"* ولم يقل*أمة تدعو* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الأمة بمعنى الفريق أو جمع من الناس ، و*تكن* إما من كان التامة أى: ولتوجد منكم أمة ، فيكون قوله: أُمَّةٌ فاعلا لتكن وجملة يَدْعُونَ صفة لأمة، ومِنْكُمْ متعلق بتكن.وإما من كان الناقصة فيكون قوله: أُمَّةٌ اسمها، وجملة يَدْعُونَ خبرها، وقوله مِنْكُمْ متعلق بكان الناقصة، أو بمحذوف وقع حالا من أمة ،وهذا الاختلاف في الإعراب ناجم عن اختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ، وحذفت مفاعيل يَدعون ويأمرون وَيَنهَوْن لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو قصد التَّعميم أي يَدعون كلّ أحد كما في قوله تعالى : *واللَّهُ يدعو إلى دار السَّلام *.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية بالضابط المعنويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"* وَلَا تَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُواْ وَٱخْتَلَفُواْ مِنۢ بَعْدِ مَا جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْبَيِّنَٰتُ ۚ وَأُوْلَٰٓئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ"*حيث قال تعالى"تفرقوا واختلفوا" عدولا عن الأصل ،والأصل أن يقال "اختلفوا وتفرقوا" من الخاص إلى العام ،لأن الاختلاف يتقدم على التفرق بالأهمية والزمن والسبب والطبع ،لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من العام إلى الخاص ،لأنه سبق الحديث عن التفرق حيث قال تعالى في الآية قبل السابقة :"واعتصموا بحبل الله جميعا ولا تفرقوا "ففي الآية الكريمة الأولى نهاهم عن التفرق وفي الآية الكريمة الثانية نهاهم أن يكونوا مثل المتفرقين ،وبين الآيتين الكريمتين منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما أن التفرق أوضح نتائج ومظاهر الاختلاف ،فجاء التركيز على المسبب وليس على السبب ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،والمعنى : لا تكونوا كاليهود والنصارى الذين اختلفوا في أصول الدين والعقيدة وليس في الفروع فتفرقوا شيعا ،وهؤلاء ومن يفعل فعلهم لهم عذاب عظيم .  
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ ۚ وَأُولَٰئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ *يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ ۚ فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ ٱسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكَفَرْتُم بَعْدَ إِيمَٰنِكُمْ فَذُوقُواْ ٱلْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ"*وَأ  َمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ"*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى يوم ابيضاض الوجوه على يوم اسودادها بالأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،ثم قدم اسوداد الوجوه بالأهمية على الابيضاض على طريقة اللف والنشر غير المرتب ،لأن الفصل أولى من الفصلين ،وبهذا يأخذ بعض الكلام بحجز بعض ويشتد ارتباط بعضه ببعض بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وقوله تعالى :* فأما الذين اسودّت وجوههم أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم "*تفصيل للإجمال السابق ، سُلك فيه طريق النشَّر المعكوس ، وقدّم عند وصف اليوم ذكر البياض ، الَّذي هو شعار أهل النَّعيم ، تشريفاً لذلك اليوم بأنَّه يوم ظهور رحمة الله ونعمته ، ولأنّ رحمة الله سبقت غضبه ، ولأنّ في ذكر سمة أهل النَّعيم ، عقب وعيد بالعذاب ، حسرةً على الكافرين ، إذ يعلم السَّامع أنّ لهم عذاباً عظيماً في يوم فيه نعيم عظيم ،وكذلك في تقديمه تشريف وتكريم للمؤمنين ، ثُمّ قُدّم في التفصيل ذكر سمة أهل العذاب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعجيل بمساءتهم ،وفي الآيات القرآنية الكريمة إيجاز حذف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام مفهوم بدون المحذوف ،وأصل الكلام ، فأمّا الَّذين اسودّت وجوههم فهم الكافرون يقال لهم أكفرتم إلى آخر الآية الكريمة ،ثم يأتي قوله تعالى : وأمّا الَّذين ابيضّت وجوههم فهم المؤمنون وفي رحمة الله هم فيها خالدون *والظاهر أن الابيضاض والاسوداد يكونان لجميع الجسد إلا أنه خص الوجوه بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الوجه أول ما يلقاك من الشخص وتراه، وهو أشرف أعضائه ،وهو عنوان العزة والمذلة ،تظهر عليه عزة المؤمنين وذلة الكافرين ،والتنكير في قوله* وُجُوهٌ* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التكثير. أى تبيض وجوه عدد كثير من المؤمنين وتسود وجوه كثيرة للكافرين ،والظرف «يوم» في قوله *يَوْمَ تَبْيَض*ُّ إلخ منصوب على أنه مفعول به بفعل محذوف والتقدير: اذكر يوم تبيض وجوه وتسود وجوه والمراد الاعتبار والاتعاظ، ويجوز أن يكون الطالب أو المحتاج له قوله *عَظِيمٌ* في قوله قبل ذلك *وَأُولئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذابٌ عَظِيمٌ* أى أولئك الذين تفرقوا واختلفوا من بعد ما جاءهم البينات لهم عذاب في هذا اليوم الهائل الشديد الذي تبيض فيه وجوه المؤمنين وتسود فيه وجوه الكافرين والفاسقين ،ويكون اليوم مفعولا فيه لقوله *عظيم* لأن الفاصلة القرآنية لا تمنع اتصال المعاني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَا يَحْزُنكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ لَن يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا ۗ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلَّا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا فِي الْآخِرَةِ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْكُفْرَ بِالْإِيمَانِ لَن يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ*"حيث قال تعالى *يسارعون في الكفر* فعدى الفعل بفي مع أنه يتعدى بإلى في الغالب،لأنه ضمَّن الفعل يسارعون معنى الفعل يقعون فيه برغبة وحرص شديدين ،وكأن الكفر ظرف لهم ويشملهم من كل جانب ،كما قال تعالى "يريد الله" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،قال صاحب الكشاف: «فإن قلت: هلا قيل: لا يجعل الله لهم حظا في الآخرة، وأى فائدة في ذكر الإرادة؟ قلت: فائدته الإشعار بأن الداعي إلى حرمانهم وتعذيبهم قد خلص خلوصا لم يبق معه صارف قط حين سارعوا في الكفر، تنبيها على تماديهم في الطغيان وبلوغهم الغاية فيه، حتى إن أرحم الراحمين يريد أن لا يرحمهم» .كما قال تعالى في الآية الأولى :"إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا"وفي الآية الكريمة الثانية"لن يضروا الله شيئا" فجاء بإنَّ في الأولى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه لم يأت بها في البداية كما هو الحال في الآية الثانية ،كما جاء في فاصلة الآية الأولى"ولهم عذاب عظيم"وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى مع المسارعة في الكفر والحرص عليه والتمادي فيه من رؤوس النفاق والكفر ،بينما قال تعالى "لهم عذاب أليم"في الآية الكريمة الثانية لأنه ليس هناك مسارعة وانغماس ورغبة وحرص على الكفر ،فجاء العذاب أخف ،والجزاء من جنس العمل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين السبب والغايةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*واتقوا الله ويعلمكم الله والله بكل شيء عليم "*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى التقوى وهي السبب على النتيجة وهي التعليم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والسبب والطبع ،من الخاص إلى العام ،حيث تثمر تقوى الله تعالى العلم النافع،وتفتح التقوى لصاحبها الأبواب المغلقة ،فالعلم هو ثمرة التقوى ،ونور الله الذي يُهدى للمتقين ، وذلك كماقال تعالى:"* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ"*فمعن  ى قول الله تعالى: وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ [البقرة:282]، واضح وهو أن تحقيق التقوى سبب للحصول على العلم النافع، قال القرطبي رحمه الله: قوله تعالى: "وَاتَّقُواْ اللّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللّهُ وَاللّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ" وعد من الله تعالى بأن من اتقاه علمه أي يجعل في قلبه نوراً يفهم به ما يلقى إليه وقد يجعل في قلبه ابتداء فرقاناً أي فيصلاً يفصل به بين الحق والباطل ومنه قوله تعالى: يِا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إَن تَتَّقُواْ اللّهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَاناً وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (الأنفال:29) . والقرآن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا ،
وكما يقول الإمام الشافعي:
 شَكَوتُ إِلى وَكيعٍ سوءَ حِفظي/فَأَرشَدَني إِلى تَركِ المَعاصي
وَأَخبَرَني بِأَنَّ العِلمَ نورٌ /وَنورُ اللَهِ لا يُهدى لِعاصي
كما أعاد ذكر الله تعالى مع إمكانية الإضمار ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعظيم والتفخيم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في جملة عربيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قول العرب :أعطيتكه ، فهذه الجملة العربية مبنية على الفعل أعطى ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الضمائر مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو ضمير الفاعل ،لأن الفاعل أهم للفعل من المفعول ثم يأتي ضمير المفعول الأول وهو المعطى لأنه آخذ أو فاعل من جهة المعنى ومفعول من جهة اللفظ  ،ثم يأتي ضمير المفعول الثاني وهو المأخوذ لأنه مفعول به  لفظا ومعنى ،فإذا أراد العربي تقديم المفعول الثاني على المفعول الأول نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص فإنه يقول :أعطيتهوك ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى *"وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلَا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَن يَنكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا بَيْنَهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ۗ ذَٰلِكَ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ مِنكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ۗ ذَٰلِكُمْ أَزْكَىٰ لَكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى"تعضلوهن" ولم يقل "تمنعوهن"وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن معنى "تعضلوهن"أكبر من مجرد المنع ،ففيه الحبس والقهر والشدة والتضييق بالإضافة إلى المنع ،وكلمة تمنعوهن لا تحمل هذه المعاني ،ومنه قولهم مسألة معضلة ،أي :صعبة ضيقة المخارج ،وداء عضال أي شديد ،وقد جاءت قوة المعنى من قوة اللفظ ،ففيه حرف الضاد ومن صفاته الجهر والإطباق والتفخيم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الفئات الجداليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَن يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ وَلَا هُدًى وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُّنِيرٍ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الجدال في الله وشدة البلاء والمصيبة فيه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الفئات المجادلة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من حيث شدة البلاء والمصيبة ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية هو الجدال بلا علم أي بلا عقل صحيح وبلا نقل صحيح ، فهذه الفئة هي الأشد مصيبة وبلاء ،ثم تأتي الفئة الثانية وهي أخف بلاء وهي الجدال بعقل صحيح وبلا نقل صحيح ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، لأن مصيبته أخف ، ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المعجزات والكتب السماويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَإِن كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِّن قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تسلية الرسول الكريم بسبب تكذيب اليهود والكفار ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي وسائل التخفيف والتسلية عن الرسول الكريم مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هي تكذيب المعجزات الخارقة والبراهين الساطعة والحجج الواضحة ،وهي أشد العلامات الدالة على صدق النبوة وإثباتها ،والتي لا يستطيع الإتيان بها غير الأنبياء ،ومع ذلك فقد تم تكذيبهم ،أي:لا تحزن يا نبي الله على تكذيب اليهود والكفار لك ،فقد سبقك الكثير من الرسل وتم تكذيبهم ،مع أنهم جاءوا بالمعجزات الخارقة فلا تحزن ،ولهذا تقدم تكذيب المعجزات لأنها أهم شيء يمكنه التخفيف عنه ،وقد تقول مسليا لشخص لم ينجح في اختبار ما :لا تحزن فقد سبقك من درس الليل والنهار ولم ينجح ،وذلك من أجل تشجيعه  التخفيف عنه ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو تكذيب الكتب المزبورة المحسنة والمحكمة التي تشتمل على التسابيح والأدعية والمدح والثناء والحكمة والمواعظ كالزبور ،والتي لا يستطيع الإتيان بها إلا نبي ،ومع ذلك تم تكذيبهم فلا تحزن ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو تكذيب الكتب السماوية التي جاءت بالشرائع والأحكام ،والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، كالتوراة والإنجيل ،وهي أقل أهمية في إثبات صدق النبوة من المعجزات والكتب المزبورة،والمتق  دم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذ ظَّلَمُوۤاْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَآءُوكَ فَٱسْتَغْفَرُوا  ْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُواْ ٱللَّهَ تَوَّاباً رَّحِيماً "* حيث قال تعالى* مِن * فى قوله *مِن رَّسُولٍ * فجاء بمن الزائدة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التأكيد والتعيمم ،كما قدم الظرف *إذ* على الفعل* جاءوك* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أنه كان الواجب عليهم المسارعة والمجيء للاستغفار عند الظلم مباشرة ، فلما كان ذكر الوقت أهم وجب التقديم ، كما ضم استغفار الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى استغفار الله تعالى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، قال الفخر الرازى :لقائل ان يقول: أليس لو استغفروا الله وتابوا على وجه صحيح، كانت توبتهم مقبولة؟ فما الفائدة فى ضم استغفار الرسول إلى استغفارهم؟ قلنا الجواب عنه من وجوه الأول أن ذلك التحاكم إلى الطاغوت كان مخالفة لحكم الله ، وكان أيضا إساءة إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن كان ذنبه كذلك وجب عليه الاعتذار عن ذلك الذنب لغيره ، فلهذا المعنى وجب عليهم أن يطلبوا من الرسول أن يستغفر لهم، والثاني أن القوم لما لم يرضوا بحكم الرسول، ظهر منهم ذلك التمرد ، فاذا تابوا وجب عليهم أن يفعلوا ما يزيل عنهم ذلك التمرد، وما ذاك إلا بأن يذهبوا إلى الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويطلبوا منه الاستغفار،  و الثالث لعلهم إذا أتوا بالتوبة أتوا بها على وجه الخلل، فاذا انضم إليها استغفار الرسول صارت مستحقة للقبول ، ثم قال سبحانه وتعالى* وَٱسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ ٱلرَّسُولُ * ولم يقل* واستغفرت لهم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإجلال للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. وأنهم إذا جاءوا من خصه الله برسالته، وأكرمه بوحيه، وجعله سفيرا بينه وبين خلقه، ومن كان كذلك فإن الله لا يرد شفاعته، فكانت الفائدة فى العدول عن لفظ الخطاب إلى لفظ المغايبة ،كما أن في إظهار لفظ الرسول التفخيم والتعظيم ،وهناك رتبة بلاغية في قوله تعالى*توابا رحيما* ،فالتوبة تتقدم على الرحمة بالأهمية والزمن والسبب والطبع ،فالتوبة لله تعالى مقدمة للرحمة من الله تعالى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*"*وَإِذًا لَّءَاتَيْنَٰهُ  م مِّن لَّدُنَّآ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا"*حيث قال تعالى*من لدنا* ولم يقل *من عندنا*وذلك لأن لدن أفخم وأعظم من عند ،وهي أخص وأقرب منها من المتكلم،قال تعالى:"* فوجدا عبداً من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلّمناه من لدنا علما"*فجاء بعند مع الرحمة لأنها عامة واسعة ،وجاء بلدن مع العلم الرباني لأنه خاص قريب ،وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين لدن وأجزاء التركيب القرآني ،حيث قال تعالى*آتينا*بنون العظمة ،ونكر الأجر للدلالة على غير محدد ،كما وصف الأجر بالعظمة ،قال صاحب الكشاف:وقد فخم- سبحانه- هذا العطاء بعدة أمور منها: أنه ذكر- سبحانه- نفسه بصيغة العظمة لَآتَيْناهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا وَلَهَدَيْناهُم  ْ والمعطي الكريم إذا ذكر نفسه باللفظ الدال على العظمة عند الوعد بالعطية، دل ذلك على عظمة تلك العطية.
ومنها: أن قوله مِنْ لَدُنَّا يدل على التخصيص أى: لآتيناهم من عندنا وحدنا لا من عند غيرنا. وهذا التخصيص يدل على المبالغة والتشريف، لأنه عطاء من واهب النعم وممن له الخلق والأمر كما في قوله- تعالى- وَعَلَّمْناهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا عِلْماً.
ومنها: أنه- سبحانه- وصف هذا الأجر المعطى بالعظمة بعد أن جاء به منكرا، وهذا الأسلوب يدل على أن هذا العطاء غير محدود بحدود، وأنه قد بلغ أقصى ما يتصوره العقل من جلال في كمه وفي كيفه ،قال تعالى:"* ذلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:ما أنت إلا عامل.
ويقولون.   :هل انت إلا عامل؟
النفي في التركيب الأول نفي محض صريح أو نفي مباشر ،بسبب وجود ما النافية،وفيه قصر المخاطب على العمل ،أما النفي في التركيب الثاني فهو نفي غير محض أو ضمني أو غير مباشر ،بسبب وجود هل وهي حرف استفهام مشرب بالنفي ،ويفيد القصر ،قال تعالى:"*ومن يغفر الذنوب إلا الله"*أي:لا يغفر الذنوب إلا الله ،وقال تعالى:"*وَمَن يَرْغَبُ عَن مِّلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلَّا مَن سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ ۚ وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ"*ك  ما يحمل التركيب الثاني معنى التقليل والتوبيخ والتقريع ،ولهذا فالنفي بالاستفهام أو الضمني يحمل من المعاني أكثر من  النفي الصريح ،والعربي البليغ لا يعبث باللغة ،ولا يعدل من صيغة إلى صيغة إلا ويعدل من معنى إلى معنى ، فقولنا :هل جزاء الاجتهاد إلا النجاح ، يحمل معنى الفخر والحب للمجتهد ،وفي قوله تعالى :هل جزاء الإحسان إلا الإحسان "*يحمل معنى الرضوان والمحبة للمؤمنين ،وقوله تعالى:"قل هل تربصون بنا إلا إحدى الحسنيين"*يحمل معنى التحدي والاستخفاف ،وقوله تعالى"*قل سبحان ربي هل كنت إلا بشرا رسولا" يحمل معنى التعجب والاستنكار ،وقوله تعالى"فهل ينتظرون إلا مثل أيام الذين خلوا من قبلهم "يحمل معنى التوعد والوعيد .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* "*لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ ٱلنَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱلْيَهُودَ وَٱلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَىٰ ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  "*حيث قدم المفعول الثاني  لتجد وهو* أشد *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية على المفعول الأول وهو *اليهود* لأنهما في الأصل مبتدأ وخبر ومحط الفائدة هو الخبر ولا ضير في التقديم والتأخير إذا دل على الترتيب دليل وهو هنا واضح إذ المقصود بيان كون الطائفتين أشد الناس عداوة للمؤمنين لا كون أشدهم عداوة لهم الطائفتين المذكورتين ، فالأهمية لشدة العداوة ،ولهذا انصب التركيز عليها ،والإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ، وهناك رتبة بلاغية بين اليهود والمشركين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وفي تقديم اليهود على المشركين إشعار بتقدمهم عليهم في العداوة كما أن في تقديمهم عليهم في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَتَجِ  َنَّهُمْ أَحْرَصَ ٱلنَّاسِ عَلَىٰ حَيَوٰةٍ وَمِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُواْ "* (البقرة: 96) إيذاناً بتقدمهم عليهم في الحرص. وقيل: التقديم لكون الكلام في تعديد قبائحهم، كما جاء * بالذين أشركوا* دون *المشركين* مع أنه أخصر وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المبالغة في الذم وقيل: ليكون على نمط *الذين آمنوا* وبينهما منزلة لفظية ، والتعبير به دون *المؤمنين* لأنه أظهر في علية ما في حيز الصلة ،وأعيد الموصول مع صلته بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في قوله تعالى: "* وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لّلَّذِينَ ءامَنُواْ "* من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،روماً لزيادة التوضيح والبيان، والتعبير بقوله سبحانه وتعالى: "* ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُواْ إِنَّا نَصَـٰرَىٰ * دون * النصارى* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإشعار بقرب مودتهم حيث يدعون أنهم أنصار الله تعالى وأوداء أهل الحق وإن لم يظهروا اعتقاد حقية الإسلام ،وقال ابن المنير: «لم يقل سبحانه* النصارى *كما قال جل شأنه* اليهود *تعريضاً بصلابة الأولين في الكفر والامتناع عن الانقياد لأن اليهود لما قيل لهم:* ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ المُقَدَّسَةَ * [المائدة: 21]{ قَالُواْ... فَٱذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا * [المائدة: 24] والنصارى لما قيل لهم * مَنْ أَنصَارِى إِلَى ٱللَّهِ *؟ قالوا:* نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ ٱللَّهِ * [آل عمران: 52]  ،ثم رتب أسباب قرب المودة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،حيث قال* ذٰلِكَ * أي كونهم أقرب مودة للذين آمنوا *بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ * أي بسبب أن منهم * قِسّيسِينَ * وهم علماء النصارى وعبادهم ورؤساؤهم. * وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ * عطف على *أن منهم* أي وبأنهم لا يستكبرون عن اتباع الحق والانقياد له إذا فهموه أو أنهم يتواضعون ولا يتكبرون كاليهود، وهذه الخصلة على ما قيل شاملة لجميع أفراد الجنس فسببيتها لأقربيتهم مودة للمؤمنين واضحة. وفي الآية دليل على أن التواضع والإقبال على العلم والعمل والإعراض عن الشهوات محمودة أينما كانت.(1)وبين القسيسين والرهبان رتبة بلاغية ،وقدم القسيسين على الرهبان لأنهم أهم وأعظم وأفضل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس   �ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.
=============
(1)الألوسي-روح المعاني،-بتصرف

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الإمام الشافعي رحمه الله:
دَعِ الأَيّامَ تَفعَلُ ما تَشاءُ // وَطِب نَفساً إِذا حَكَمَ القَضاءُ
حيث يجوز في الفعل *تفعل*الضم على الحال ،أي:دع الأيام فاعلة ما تشاء ،كما يجوز الجزم على جواب الطلب،أي:دع الأيام وإن تدعها تفعلْ ما تشاء ،ويجوز النصب بتقدير*أن* أي:دع الأيام أن تفعلَ ما تشاء ،والمتكلم يتكلم بحسب المعنى الذي يريده ،وهذا الاختلاف في الإعراب نابع من اختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،لأن العرب تقول :مُرْه يحفرُها ،ومره يحفرْها ،ومره يحفرَها .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:حضر زيد.
ويقولون.   :زيد حضر .
الأهمية في التركيب الأول لفعل الحضور لا لزيد لأنك جعلت الفعل هو الأول في الرتبة ،وبنيت الفاعل عليه ،ولم تخصص زيدا بالحضور ،فقد يكون حضر الحفل معه شخص آخر ،أما الأهمية في التركيب الثاني فهي لزيد لا للفعل ،لأنك جعلت زيدا هو الأول في الرتبة ،وبنيت الخبر الفعلي على المبتدأ ،كما أنك خصصت الحضور بزيد لا بشخص آخر ،قال تعالى"*"*وَٱللَّه  ُ يُرِيدُ أَن يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ ٱلَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ ٱلشَّهَوَٰتِ أَن تَمِيلُواْ مَيْلًا عَظِيمًا"*فخصص الإرادة بالله تعالى ، ولذلك قُدّم المبني عليه على الخَبر الفِعْلي في قوله تعالى :"* والله يريد أن يتوب عليكم "* ليدلّ على التخصيص الإضافي. أي الله وحده هو الذي يريد أن يتوب عليكم ،أما غيره فلا  ،وهناك فرق بين تقديم الاسم وتقديم الفعل لأن الله تعالى لا يضع الذين يتبعون الشهوات بمنزلة الله تعالى ،وهذا يشبه قولنا :ضرب زيد عمرا،وضرب عمرا زيد ،الأول لايفيد تخصيص الضرب أما الثاني فيفيد تخصيص الضرب بعمرو.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وإن امرأة خافت من بعلها نشوزا أو إعراضا فلا جناح عليهما أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا والصلح خير وأحضرت الأنفس الشح وإن تحسنوا وتتقوا فإن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا "* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى الفاعل *امرأة*على الفعل *خافت*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن أصل الاختصاص ، فصار مبتدأ،وجاز الابتداء بالنكرة لأنها تدل على العموم ولا تدل على فرد معين ،كأنك تقول:امرأة من النساء خافت،وبنى الخبر الفعلي على المبتدأ من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تخصيص الخوف بالمرأة ،كما قدم النشوز على الإعراض نحو الفعل المبني عليه *خافت* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن النشوز أعظم من الإعراض ،وبينهما رتبة بلاغية من العام إلى الخاص ، وأكد- سبحانه- هذا الصلح بقوله *صُلْحاً*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإشارة إلى وجوب أن يكون الصلح بينهما حقيقيا لا شكليا، وأن يكون بحيث تتلاقى القلوب، وتصفو النفوس. وتشيع بينهما المودة والرحمة، ويرضى كل واحد منهما بما قسم الله له ،وقوله *صُلْحاً* مفعول مطلق مؤكد لعامله ، أو مفعول به على تأويل *يصلحا* ب*يوقعا صلحا* و*بَيْنَهُما* حال من صُلْحاً لأنه كان نعتا له ونعت النكرة إذا تقدم عليها أعرب حالا، وفيه إشارة إلى أن الأولى لهما أن لا يطلعا الناس على ذلك ، بل يكون ما يتفقان عليه سرا بينهما،كما حذف الفاعل في قوله*وأُحضرت الأنفسُ الشح* لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ،وذكره لا يفيد ، وبنى الفعل للمجهول ،والتقدير :أعطت أو منحت الجبلة أو الخلقة أو الطبيعة الأنفس الشح ،وقدم الإحسان على التقوى عدولا عن الأصل ،وذلك  بحسب الأهمية المعنوية مع الأية الكريمة  لأنها تتحدث عن حسن التعامل بين الأزواج.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الشروط الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الْأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا * إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُولَٰئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ۖ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر عقاب المنافقين وشروط منع العقاب عنهم،ثم تأتي المباني وهي شروط منع العقاب عن المنافقين ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع، ولا يصح تقديم شرط على شرط ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب  الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع هي التوبة عن النفاق وترك القبيح  ، وهي الأساس ، وما بعدها تبع لها ، ثم يأتي إصلاح العمل والإقدام عليه ،وإصلاح ما فسد من العمل ،فالأولى ترك القبيح ثم عمل الحسن ،ثم يأتي الشرط الثالث وهو التمسك بالله والوثوق بوعده ،وأن يكون غرضه من التوبة وإصلاح العمل طلب مرضاة الله ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهوالإِخلاص بأن يكون طلب مرضاة الله خالصا وأن لا يمتزج به غرض آخر ،وأن تكون طاعتهم لله غير مشوبة بطاعة غيره ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ، والإِشارة فى قوله"* فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ* تعود إلى الاسم الموصول وهو * ٱلَّذِينَ * باعتبار اتصافه بما فى حيز الصلة ، ثم جاء بالمعية *مَعَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ*  حسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التشريف والتكريم بصحبة الأخيار، والتعبير " بسوف " لتأكيد وقوع الأمر المبشر به فى المستقبل، وليس لمجرد التسويف الزمانى ، أى: وسوف يؤت الله المؤمنين ما وعدهم به إيتاء لا شك فى حصوله ووقوعه. ونكر - سبحانه - الأجر ووصفه بالعظم، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،وذلك للتنويه بشأنه، ولإِفادة أنه أجر لا يكتنه كنهه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَالَّذِ  نَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ أُولَٰئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ ۗ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا"*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى الإيمان بالله تعالى على الإيمان بالرسل عليهم السلام نحو الفعل المبني عليه*آمنوا* بالأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن والطبع ،من الخاص إلى العام ،كما قال تعالى "*وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّنْهُمْ"*فجاء بأحد وهي مفرد بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،ولها عدة توجيهات كلها تعود إلى منزلة المعنى ،ومنها : لأنه جعل الرسل عليهم السلام واحدا لأنهم يدعون إلى عقيدة واحدة وهم أصحاب رسالة واحدة ،أو أنه قال *بين أحد * على الإفراد ولم يقل آحاد ؛ لأن الأحد يتناول الواحد والجميع ، كما قال تعالى : فما منكم من أحد عنه حاجزين "ف " حاجزين " صفة لأحد ؛ لأن معناه الجمع ، ومنهم في الآية الكريمة صفة لأحد بمعنى الجمع ، وبينهما منزلة معنى، وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم : ما أحلت الغنائم لأحد سود الرءوس غيركم" ،وربما كان في الآية الكريمة إيجاز حذف ،وحذف المعطوف ،وتقديره "بين أحد منهم وآخر"لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ،لأن الكلام مفهوم بدون المعطوف ،والتعبير بسوف بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا من أجل الهدف المعنوي، لتأكيد الأجر الذى وعدهم الله به، وللدلالة على أنه كائن لا محاولة وإن تراخى ،وقدم المغفرة على الرحمة بالأهمية والزمن والسبب والطبع من الخاص إلى العام ،لأن المغفرة قبل الرحمة ،ولولا المغفرة لما حصلت الرحمة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:قرأت  تسعين كتابا.
ويقولون.   :قرأت تسعين كتب.
التركيب الأول لا يفيد التهويل والتعظيم بسبب إفراد التمييز ،أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد التهويل والتعظيم بسبب وجود التمييز المجموع ،وبين الجمع والجمع منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي،كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر علقمة الفحل:
 دافَعتُ عَنهُ بِشِعرِيَ إذ//كانَ لِقَومي في الفِداءِ جَحَد
فَكانَ فيهِ ما أَتاكَ وَفي//تِسعينَ أَسرى مُقرَنينَ صَفَد
دافَعَ قَومي في الكَتيبَةِ إذ//طارَ لِأَطرافِ الظُباتِ وَقَد
فَأَصبَحوا عِندَ اِبنِ جَفنَةَ في الأَغلالِ مِنهم وَالحَديدِ عُقَد
إِذ مُخنَبٌ في المُخنَبينَ وَفي الننَهكَةِ غَيٌّ بادِئٌ وَرَشَد
 قال الفراء : ومن العرب من يضع سنين في موضع سنة ،وقال أبو علي : هذه الأعداد التي تضاف في المشهور إلى الآحاد نحو ثلاثمائة رجل وثوب قد تضاف إلى الجموع،كما هوالحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَبِثُ  ا فِي كَهْفِهِمْ ثَلَاثَ مِائَةٍ سِنِينَ وَازْدَادُوا تِسْعًا"*وتم جمع التمييز من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التهويل والتعظيم لمدة اللبث ،  وهناك منزلة معنى بين العدد الكثير والجمع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في الحديث النبويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في الحديث النبوي الشريف الذي يرويه أنس بن مالك رضي الله عنه أنَّ رَجُلًا مِن أهْلِ البَادِيَةِ أتَى النبيَّ صَلَّى اللهُ عليه وسلَّمَ فَقالَ: يا رَسولَ اللَّهِ، مَتَى السَّاعَةُ قَائِمَةٌ؟ قالَ: ويْلَكَ، وما أعْدَدْتَ لَهَا قالَ: ما أعْدَدْتُ لَهَا إلَّا أنِّي أُحِبُّ اللَّهَ ورَسولَهُ، قالَ: إنَّكَ مع مَن أحْبَبْتَ فَقُلْنَا: ونَحْنُ كَذلكَ؟ قالَ: نَعَمْ فَفَرِحْنَا يَومَئذٍ فَرَحًا شَدِيدًا، فَمَرَّ غُلَامٌ لِلْمُغِيرَةِ وكانَ مِن أقْرَانِي، فَقالَ: إنْ أُخِّرَ هذا، فَلَنْ يُدْرِكَهُ الهَرَمُ حتَّى تَقُومَ السَّاعَةُ "*وفي رواية أخرى حتى تقوم ساعتكم ، أي موتكم "فالسائل يسأل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عن يوم القيامة وموعدها ،إلا أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لم يجبه عن سؤاله بحسب الأصل ،بل وجه له سؤالا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك عدولا عن الأصل ومحتوى السؤال هو عما أعد لهذا اليوم ،وهو ما يعرف في البلاغة بأسلوب الحكيم ،لينبهه إلى أن الأولى هو السؤال عن الإعداد ليوم القيامة ،وليس عن موعد يوم القيامة ،كما أكد أسلوب الحكيم بالحديث عن الساعة بمعنى الموت وليس عن الساعة بمعنى يوم القيامة ،لأن موت الإنسان هو ساعته كذلك ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ۖ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ"*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى السماوات على الأرض نحو الفعل المبني عليه*خلق* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها خلقها أعظم وأشرف وأدل على القدرة الإلهية من خلق الأرض ،وجمع السماوات لأنها عوالم كثيرة ، إذ كل كوكب منها عالم مستقل عن غيره ، ومنها الكواكب السبعة المشهورة المعبر عنها في القرآن بالسماوات السبع فيما نرى ، وأفرد الأرض لأنها عالم واحد ، ولذلك لم يجئ لفظ الأرض في القرآن جمعا ،وقوله : وجعل الظلمات والنور أشار في الكشاف أن * جعل * إذا تعدى إلى مفعول واحد فهو بمعنى أحدث وأنشأ فيقارب مرادفة معنى * خلق * والفرق بينه وبين *خلق * فإن في الخلق ملاحظة معنى التقدير ، وفي الجعل ملاحظة معنى الانتساب ، يعني كون المجعول مخلوقا لأجل غيره أو منتسبا إلى غيره ، فيعرف المنتسب إليه بمعونة المقام ، فالظلمات والنور لما كانا عرضين كان خلقهما تكوينا لتكيف موجودات السماوات والأرض بهما ، ويعرف ذلك بذكر الظلمات والنور عقب ذكر السماوات والأرض ، وباختيار لفظ الخلق للسماوات والأرض ، ولفظ الجعل للظلمات والنور ، ومنه قوله تعالى : هو الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وجعل منها زوجها فإن الزوج - وهو الأنثى - مراعى في إيجاده أن يكون تكملة لخلق الذكر ، ولذلك عقبه بقوله : ليسكن إليها، والخلق أعم في الإطلاق ولذلك قال تعالى في آية أخرى : يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم الذي خلقكم من نفس واحدة وخلق منها زوجها لأن كل تكوين لا يخلو من تقدير ونظام ،ومثله قوله تعالى:"*وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة"*وخص بالذكر من الجواهر والأعراض عرضين عظيمين ، وهما : الظلمات والنور فقال : وجعل الظلمات والنور لاستواء جميع الناس في إدراكهما والشعور بهما ، وبذكر هذه الأمور الأربعة حصلت الإشارة إلى جنسي المخلوقات من جواهر وأعراض ، فالتفرقة بين فعل * خلق * وفعل * جعل * هنا معدود من فصاحة الكلمات ، وإن لكل كلمة مع صاحبتها مقاما ، وهو ما يسمى في عرف الأدباء برشاقة الكلمة ، ففعل* خلق * أليق بإيجاد الذوات ، وفعل *جعل * أليق بإيجاد أعراض الذوات وأحوالها ونظامها ،وقدم خلق الجوهر على خلق العرض بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع والفضل لأنه هو الأصل ، كما جاء بكلمة*يعدلون* التي تعني معاني كثيرة ،ومعناها هنا يساوون به غيره ويشركونه معه في العبادة ،وهذا المعنى واضح بسبب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،وجمع الظلمات لأنها كثيرة وأفرد النور لأنه واحد ،وهناك منزلة معنوية ولفظية مع قوله تعالى"*خلق السموات والأرض*فهناك موازاة ومقابلة بين الجملتين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال اليهوديةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن اليهود :"*وَتَرَىٰ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ ۚ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الأعمال اليهودية المشينة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأعمال الفظيعة التي كانوا يرتكبونها وما زالوا مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،ومن العام إلى الخاص ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى الإثم وهو أفظع الأعمال وأهمها ،لأن الإثم هو كل قول أو عمل لا يرضاه الله- تعالى ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو العدوان ،والعدوان: مجاوزة الحد في الظلم والتعدي ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو السحت وهو أكل المال الحرام كالرشوة وغيرها ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. والتعبير بقوله:و* ترى *البصرية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي لإفادة أن ارتكابهم لهذه المنكرات لم يكن خافيا أو مستورا، وإنما هم يرتكبونها مجاهرة وعلانية، لأن فضيلة الحياء قد نضبت من وجوههم ،كما عدى الفعل *يسارعون*بحرف الجر *في*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على انغماسهم في هذه الأعمال ، وللإشارة إلى أنهم كانوا يقدمون على هذه المنكرات وكأنهم محقون فيها، وأنهم يتنقلون فيها من حال إلى حال أخرى شر منها، حتى لكأن السير في طريق الحق والصدق والفضيلة صار غير مألوف عندهم.وقوله: لَبِئْسَ ما كانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ تذييل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا، قصد به تقبيح أعمالهم التي يأباها الدين والخلق الكريم ،أى: لبئس شيئا كانوا يعملونه هذه المنكرات التي منها مسارعتهم في الإثم والعدوان وأكلهم السحت ،وهذه الجملة هي حكم من الله- تعالى- عليهم بذم أعمالهم. وقد جمع- سبحانه- في حكمه بين صيغة الماضي كانُوا وصيغة المضارع يَعْمَلُونَ بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للإشارة إلى أن هذا العمل القبيح كان منهم في الماضي، وأنهم قد استمروا عليه في حاضرهم ومستقبلهم بدون توبة أو ندم.وقد أكد- سبحانه- هذا الحكم بالقسم، وباللام الموطئة للقسم، وبكلمة بئس الدالة على شدة الذم. أى: أقسم لبئس العمل الذي كان هؤلاء يعملونه من مسارعتهم في الإثم والعدوان وأكلهم السحت .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۚ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ ۖ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ ۖ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِن شَجَرَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لَّا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ ۚ نُّورٌ عَلَىٰ نُورٍ ۗ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ"*حيث وصف سبحانه وتعالى الزيتونة بأنها *لا شرقية ولا غربية وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،أي أنها في فلاة مكشوفة للشمس في الصباح والمساء ،وزيت هذه الزيتونة التي تطالها خيوط الشمس الذهبية أجود أنواع الزيت ، كما حذف *أن*من قوله تعالى*يكاد زيتها يضيء*لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي،وذلك للدلالة على شدة قرب الخبر وهو الإضاءة ،لأن دلالة أن البعد والاستقبال ،وقد شبه سبحانه وتعالى نوره بهذا النور الناتج عن هذا الزيت االمبارك المضيء بذاته والكائن في مصباح دري  للدلالة على عظم نوره سبحانه وتعالى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأهداف الخبيثةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن مسجد الضرار الذي بناه المنافقون :"*وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا وَكُفْرًا وَتَفْرِيقًا بَيْنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِرْصَادًا لِّمَنْ حَارَبَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِن قَبْلُ ۚ وَلَيَحْلِفُنَّ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلَّا الْحُسْنَىٰ ۖ وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ"*فه  ذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر بناء مسجد الضرار ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أهداف البناء مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم هو هدف الإضرار بالإسلام والمسلمين وإيقاع الأذية بينهم ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو أقل أهمية وهو الازدياد من الكفر والغل والحقد على المسلمين ،ثم يأتي المبني الثالث وهو التفريق بين المسلمين ،ثم يأتي المبني الأخير وهو هدف الإعداد والإعانة لمن حارب الله ورسوله ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* ذَٰلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ۚ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُم مَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ"*
حيث يجوز في فاعل الفعل يشاء أن يكون الضمير هو العائد على الله تعالى وهو المرجع البعيد ،والتقدير هو"يهدي به الله من يشاء الله هدايته من عباده " ويجوز أن يكون الفاعل هو الضمير العائد على *من *وهو المرجع القريب ،والتقدير هو"ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء هو الهداية من عباده"أي أن الله تعالى يهدي المستعدين للهداية وطالبي الهداية فيوفقهم ويرشدهم ،وهذا هو الأرجح،بدليل قوله تعالى:"ولو أشركوا لحبط عنهم ما كانوا يعملون"وبين هذه الفاصلة وما قبلها منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر:
 بني غدانة ما إن أنتم ذهبا ... ولا صريفا ولكن أنتم خزف
حيث أقام الشاعر علاقة احتياج معنوي بين*ما* المشبهة بليس وبين ما بعدها رغم وجود *إن* الزائدة ،وعلى هذا تكون *أنتم* اسم *ما* و*ذهبا* خبر *ما* المشبهة بليس رغم الفاصل، فالزيادة لا تعني انفصال المعاني دوما ،إلا أنه هناك رواية أخرى للبيت وهي :
 بني غدانة ما إن أنتم ذهب ... ولا صريف ولكن أنتم خزف
حيث أهمل الشاعر علاقة الأهمية المعنوية بين *ما*المشبهة بليس وبين ما بعدها بواسطة الفصل بينها وبين الاسم والخبر فصارا مبتدأ وخبرا ، أو جملة اسمية ، أما من جهة المعنى فالبيت الثاني أقوى وأثبت لأن* ما* مهملة وما بعدها جملة اسمية ،أما *ما* في الجملة الأولى فهي مشبهة بليس ،و*ليس* فعل ،والجملة الاسمية أقوى وأثبت من الجملة الفعلية ،والشاعر نفى الجملة الاسمية القوية الثابتة ،وهذا أشد ذما لهم من نفي الجملة الفعلية التي تدل على التغير ،وأكد هذا المعنى بقوله *ولكن أنتم خزف* أي:أنتم لستم بذهب ولا فضة بل أنتم خزف ،قال الشاعر العربي:
وَمَا إِنْ طِبُّنا جُبُنٌ ولكنْ		مَنَايَانا وَدَوْلَةُ آخرينا
والطب معناه: العادة والشهوة. والشاعر يدافع عن نفسه وعن قومه فيقول: ليس سبب هزيمتنا الجبن والضعف ولكن سببها أن المنايا حتم على الناس وأن الدهر دول.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: مررت برجل عبدِالله
ويقولون.   :مررت برجل عبدُالله
عبد الله في التركيب الأول بدل مجرور من رجل ،وهو في التركيب الثاني خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هو ،أي:هو عبدالله.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الإعرابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب :تركت زيدا فقيها ،فإن كانت تركت بمعنى جعلت ففقيها مفعول به ثان منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة ،وإن كانت تركت بمعنى خلَّفت ففقيها حال منصوب وعلامة نصبه الفتحة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ ۚ وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ مِّمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ"*فقد جاء بالفعل *تك* ولم يقل *تكن* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فحذف النون من الفعل تكن لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الدلالة على نقصان الفعل ،أي:ولا تكن في ضيق وغم مهما قل ،ولو كان أقل من القليل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الضابطين:المعنو   واللفظي في نزع الخافضتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،ويقوم الضابطان المعنوي واللفظي بدور هام في نزع الخافض ،فمن جهة الأهمية المعنوية يقوم المتكلم بحذف حرف الجر لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو القرب المعنوي والحسي ، حيث تزداد منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ، بسبب حذف الخافض ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :" َ*أَطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ أَمِ اتَّخَذَ عِندَ الرَّحْمَٰنِ عَهْدًا"*أي:أطلع على الغيب ،فحذف على من أجل شدة الإنكار والاستهزاء ،أي:أكان قريبا من الغيب ومطلعا عليه ،كما قال تعالى :"*وَاخْتَارَ مُوسَىٰ قَوْمَهُ سَبْعِينَ رَجُلًا لِّمِيقَاتِنَا ۖ فَلَمَّا أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ قَالَ رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُم مِّن قَبْلُ وَإِيَّايَ ۖ أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَّا ۖ إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَن تَشَاءُ وَتَهْدِي مَن تَشَاءُ ۖ أَنتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا ۖ وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ الْغَافِرِينَ"*أ  ي :واختار موسى من قومه وهم أقرب المقربين إليه والأخيار من أجل التوبة لله ،كما قال تعالى:"*وَقَالُو   كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَىٰ تَهْتَدُوا ۗ قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا ۖ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِين"* فكلمة ملّة هنا منصوبةٌٌ على نزع الخافض؛ والتّقدير: نقتدي بملّة إبراهيم وتم نزع الخافض للدلالة على قرب الملة منهم ،كما قال تعالى:"*وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلَاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ"*وكلمة الطّلاق هنا منصوبةٌ على نزع الخافض؛ والتّقدير: وإن عزموا على الطّلاق،فحذف الخافض للدلالة على قربهم منه وعلى قربهم من اتخاذ القرار،كما قال تعالى:"*وَلَا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ"* وكلمة عقدة منصوبةٌ على نزع الخافض؛ والتّقدير: ولا تعزموا على عقدة النّكاح ،وحذف حرف الجر للدلالة على أنهم قريبون من الزواج وإصدار القرار  ، وقال الشاعر العربي:
تمرون الديار ولم تعوجوا * كلامكم علي إذا حرام
أي:بالديار ،وحذف الخافض للدلالة على قربهم من الديار ،ومن أجل ذلك حرم الكلام معهم لأنهم لم يزوروه مع شدة القرب منه  ،وبين أجزاء التركيب منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما تم نزع الخافض بالضابط اللفظي اتساعا واختصارا للكلام .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِالسَّاعَةِ ۖ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِمَن كَذَّبَ بِالسَّاعَةِ سَعِيرًا"*حيث قال تعالى"كذب بالساعة"*ولم يقل* بها*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، فأعاد ذكر الساعة مع إمكانية الإضمار لها من أجل الهدف المعنوي للدلالة على عظم شأنها ،وللمبالغة فى التشنيع عليهم ، والزجر لهم ، إذ أن التكذيب بها كفر يستحق صاحبه الخلود فى النار.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* إِنَّ الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لَرَادُّكَ إِلَى مَعَادٍ قُل رَّبِّي أَعْلَمُ مَن جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى وَمَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُّبِينٍ"*حيث اختار سبحانه وتعالى اسم *معاد *من بين أسماء مكة حرسها الله ،ولم يقل *مكة*أو* بكة*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية واللفظية ،فمن جهة المعنى*معاد*اسم مكان من العودة ،وهذا يتناسب مع محتوى الآية الكريمة ،أما من جهة اللفظ فهناك إيقاع داخلي جميل بتكرار حرف الدال في الآية الكريمة ،كما قال تعالى* أعلم من* ،وأعلم هنا بمعنى *يعلم*أو أن نقول "أعلم بمن" وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ لِيَكُونَ لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا"*حيث قال تعالى*عبده*ولم يقل*رسوله*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وذلك للثناء والمدح لنبيه الذي أكمل مراتب العبودية لله تعالى وتفوق على جميع المرسلين،فاستحق الثناء والمدح ،وأضاف العبد إليه سبحانه تكريما وتشريفا للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المال والبنينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* يَوْمَ لَا يَنفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر نفي النفع والافتداء يوم القيامة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي وسائل النفع والافتداء المنفية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو المال،لأن اعتماد الإنسان على ماله أعظم من اعتماده على بنيه ،ولأن انتفاع الإنسان بماله في الحياة أشهر وأظهر وأهم ،والمال يستطيع حل مشاكل صاحبه ،والإنسان قادر على التصرف بماله كما يشاء ،ومع ذلك فلا يستطيع حل مشكلة صاحبه في هذا اليوم،فالمال الذي كنتم تعتمدون عليه في حل مشاكلكم في الحياة الدنيا لن ينفعكم اليوم ،أما البنون فقد لا يكونون صالحين ولا ينتفع بهم والدهم في حل مشاكله،وخصوصا في مثل هذا اليوم ،ولهذا تأخر المبني الثاني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما تم تأخير البنين بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
بث الطمأنينة في نفس موسى عليه السلامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَإِذْ نَادَى رَبُّكَ مُوسَى أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ*ق  وْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ أَلا يَتَّقُونَ*قَال   رَبِّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَن يُكَذِّبُونِ*وَ  َضِيقُ صَدْرِي وَلا يَنطَلِقُ لِسَانِي فَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى هَارُونَ*وَلَهُ  ْ عَلَيَّ ذَنبٌ فَأَخَافُ أَن يَقْتُلُونِ*قَا  َ كَلاَّ فَاذْهَبَا بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّا مَعَكُم مُّسْتَمِعُونَ*  يث قال تعالى:"*إنا معكم مستمعون "* فجاء بضمير العظمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل بث الطمأنينة في نفس موسى عليه السلام ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى "معكم"بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لإشعاره بالدعم والتأييد ،كما قال تعالى"مستمعون"وذ  لك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،لأن من يسمعك من بعيد أعظم ممن يراك من بعيد مثلا ،وهذا يشعر موسى عليه السلام بالثقة والطمأنينة،كما جاء بهذه المفردة لأن الرسالة تحتاج إلى التبليغ ،والتبليغ يناسبه الاستماع أكثر من الرؤية مثلا ،وقال تعالى في آية أخرى"*قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا ۖ إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَىٰ"*بتقديم السمع على الرؤية لأن السمع أهم ،ويبث الطمأنينة في نفس موسى عليه السلام.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الكتاب السماوي والسنة النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُم مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُوا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ ۖ ائْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ مِّن قَبْلِ هَٰذَا أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِّنْ عِلْمٍ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على طلب إثبات دعوى الشرك بالله ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي وسائل الإثبات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف هو الكتاب السماوي ،لأنه من عند الله ،وهو أقوى حجة وإثباتا لما تدعون إليه من دون الله ،والكتاب السماوي أفضل وأشرف من موروث الأنبياء عليهم السلام ،وهذا الإثبات تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،لأن حجته أضعف وأقل أهميته ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَالَّذِ   خَلَقَ الْأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْفُلْكِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ"*حيث جيء بفعل { جَعل } بحسب الأهمية المعنوية مع الفلك لأن الفلك مصنوعة وليست مخلوقة ، والأنعام قد عُرف أنها مخلوقة لشمول قوله : { خلَق الأزواج } إياها . ومعنى جَعل الله الفلكَ والأنعامَ مركوبة : أنه خلق في الإنسان قوة التفكير التي ينساق بها إلى استعمال الموجودات في نفعه فاحتال كيف يصنع الفلك ويركب فيها واحتال كيف يَروض الأنعام ويركبها ،كما قُدم الفلك على الأنعام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها لم يشملها لفظ الأزواج فذكرها ذكرُ نعمة أخرى ولو ذكر الأنعام لكان ذكره عقب الأزواج بمنزلة الإعادة . فلما ذكر الفلك بعنوان كونها مركوباً عطف عليها الأنعام فصار ذكر الأنعام مترقباً للنفس لمناسبة جديدة ، وهذا كقول امرىء القيس :
كأنيَ لم أركَبْ جواداً للذةٍ ... ولم أتَبطن كاعباً ذات خَلْخَال
ولم أسبَأ الراحَ الكُميت ولم أقُلْ ... لخيليَ كُرّي كَرَّةً بعدَ إجفال
إذ أعقب ذكر رُكوب الجواد بذكر تبطّن الكاعب للمناسبة ، ولم يعقبه بقوله : ولم أقل لخيلي كري كرة ، لاختلاف حال الركوبين : ركوب اللّذة وركوب الحَرب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.(1)
=============
(1)التحرير والتنوير ،بتصرف

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الفاكهة واللحمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَأَمْدَدْنَاهُ  مْ بِفَاكِهَةٍ وَلَحْمٍ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ *فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر نعيم الجنة وسعادتها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي النعم التي أنعم بها الله تعالى على أهل الجنة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هي نعمة الفاكهة ،لأنها تدل على قمة التنعم والسعادة ،فمن يأكل اللحم الطري فهو في نعيم ،ومن أكل الفاكهة بعد اللحم فهو في قمة التنعم والسعادة ،ولهذا قدم الفاكهة للدلالة على قمة التنعم والتلذذ ،ثم جاء باللحم في المرتبة الثانية لضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*أُولَٰئِ  َ الَّذِينَ نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَن سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ فِي أَصْحَابِ الْجَنَّةِ ۖ وَعْدَ الصِّدْقِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى:"*نتقبل عنهم"* ولم يقل* منهم* ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني،فعدّي فعل * يتقبل *بحرف *عَن *وحقه أن يعدّى بحرف * مِن* تغليباً لجانب المدعو لهم وهم الوالدان والذريّة ، لأن دعاء الوَلد والوالد لأولئك بمنزلة النيابة عنهم في عبادة الدعاء وإذا كان العمل بالنيابة متقبلاً عُلم أن عمل المرء لنفسه متقبل أيضاً ففي الكلام اختصار كأنه قيل : أولئك يتقبل منهم ويتقبل عن والديْهم وذريتهم أحسن ما عملوا ،وأحسن ما عُمل بالنيابة عنهم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* ليُدْخِلَ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ "* حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى شبه الجملة"في رحمته" على المفعول به"من" نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،ومن أجل اتصال الضمير في"رحمته" مع المرجع وهو لفظ الجلالة ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الضمير والمرجع،بينما يقول تعالى:"*يُدْخِلُ مَن يَشَاءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ ۚ وَالظَّالِمِينَ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا"*فلم يقدم شبه الجملة نحو الفعل المبني عليه لأنه لم يقصد التخصيص ،ولم يذكر مرجع الضمير ليربط بينهما برابط الاحتياج المعنوي ،بل قدم المفعول به ،لأنه أراد أن يقابل بين حالة المؤمنين الداخلين في رحمته وبين حالة الظالمين الداخلين في العذاب الأليم ،فقدم المفعول به على شبه الجملة نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين المبني والفعل المبني عليه في الجملتين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الكهانة والجنون والشعر
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَذَكِّرْ فَمَا أَنتَ بِنِعْمَتِ رَبِّكَ بِكَاهِنٍ وَلَا مَجْنُونٍ"*أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على نفي بعض الصفات عن النبي الكريم الموحى إليه من السماء ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الصفات التي وصف بها الكفار محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو نفي الكهانة ،وهي الصفة الأخطر التي حاولوا إلصاقها بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،لأن الكاهن هو من يأتيه الجان بخبر الغيب دون وحي ،فنفى عنه ذلك ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الجنون والاختلال العقلي ،وهو أقل خطرا من سابقه ،ثم نفى عنه صفة كونه شاعرا ،وهو أقل الصفات خطرا ،والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ، كما تأخر الجنون بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ، وقرن الخبر المنفي بالباء الزائدة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تحقيق النفي فحصل في الكلام تقويتان ، وجيء بالحال قبل الخبر ، أو بالجملة المعترضة بين المبتدأ والخبر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،وهو تعجيل المسرة وإظهار أن الله أنعم عليه بالبراءة من هذين الوصفين ، وعدل عن استحضار الجلالة بالاسم العلم إلى تعريفه بالإِضافة وبوصفه الرب لإِفادة لطفه تعالى برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنه ربه فهو يربُّه ويدبر نفعه ، ولتفيد الإضافة تشريف المضاف إليه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية واللفظية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا جَاءَكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ فَامْتَحِنُوهُن  َّ ۖ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِهِنَّ ۖ فَإِنْ عَلِمْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلَا تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى الْكُفَّارِ ۖ لَا هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَّهُمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ ۖ وَآتُوهُم مَّا أَنفَقُوا ۚ وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ ۚ وَلَا تُمْسِكُوا بِعِصَمِ الْكَوَافِرِ وَاسْأَلُوا مَا أَنفَقْتُمْ وَلْيَسْأَلُوا مَا أَنفَقُوا ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ حُكْمُ اللَّهِ ۖ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ ۚ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ"*حيث قال تعالى"تَرجعوهن إلى الكفار"بفتح التاء من "ترجعوهن"لأنه ضمَّن الفعل "ترجعوهن "معنى الفعل  "تردوهن"أو "تصرفوهن"ولهذا جاءت التاء مفتوحة ،ولولا ذلك لقال "تُرجعوهن"بضم التاء ،كما جاءاختيار كلمة "تًرجعوهن" بالضابط اللفظي ،وذلك بسبب الإيقاع الداخلي الذي يحدثه تكرار حرف الجيم في الآية الكريمة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* "*أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَن فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ كُلٌّ قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ"*حيث جاء بالاسم الموصول *من* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتغليب من يعقل على ما لا يعقل ،بينما يقول تعالى :"*يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ"*فجاء بالاسم الموصول*ما*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لتغليب ما لا يعقل على من يعقل ، ولكن البليغ لا يغلب هذا أو ذاك إلا لأمر يعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب  ،فالآية الأولى وهي من سورة النور جاءت في سياق لغوي يتحدث عن شؤون من يعقل الخاصة كالزواج والطلاق والمعاملات ،أما الآية الثانية فجاءت في سياق لغوي يتحدث عن الشأن العام.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* مَّنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ ۖ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا ۗ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّام للعبيدٍ"*حيث نفى سبحانه وتعالى أصل الظلم عن نفسه ،ولم ينف المبالغة في الظلم فقط كما يرى البعض ،بدليل منزلة المعنى بين الفاصلة القرآنية ومحتوى الآية الكريمة،فالله تعالى لا ينقص حسنة ولا يزيد سيئة لأنه ليس بصاحب ظلم ،كما أنه أكد النفي بالباء الزائدة ،ويستحيل أن يؤكد نفي الظلم مع وجود الظلم ،وقد قيل فيها أيضا :إن قوله تعالى *ظلام * صيغة نسب - كثمار وخباز - وليس صيغة مبالغة  وقيل أيضا : إن نفى صيغة المبالغة هنا ، قد جاء فى آيات كثيرة ما دل على أن المراد به نفى الظلم من أصله ، ومن ذلك قوله - تعالى *وَلاَ يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَداً *وقوله - تعالى *إِنَّ الله لاَ يَظْلِمُ الناس شَيْئاً *وقيل كذلك: إن المراد بالنفى فى الآية ، نفى نسبة الظلم إليه ، لأن صيغة فعال تستعمل مرادا بها النسبة ، فتغنى عن ياء النسب ، كقولهم " لبان " أى : ذو لبن ، ونبال أى صاحب نبل ، والقرآن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا ولا يناقض بعضه بعضا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أمهات العباداتالإيمان بالغيب والصلاة والزكاة هي أمهات العبادات ،أما الإيمان بالغييب فهو مفتاح الإيمان ،ومن آمن بالغيب آمن بالحاضر ،أما الصلاة والزكاة فهما من أشق العبادات على النفس ،ومن قام بهما اتصف بصفة التقوى ،قال تعالى:"*الم * ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ* الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ"* ولهذا قدمها الله تعالى وخصها بالذكر.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:هذا رجل
ولا يقولون :هذا امرأة
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،حيث المطابقة موجودة بين المذكر والمذكر ،ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب، أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم لعدم المطابقة ،ولكن يمكن تحويله إلى تركيب سليم بالحمل على المعنى ،إذا كانت المرأة بمعنى الشخص ،أي:هذا الشخص امرأة ،قال تعالى:"*فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَٰذَا رَبِّي هَٰذَا أَكْبَرُ ۖ فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى عن الشمس*هذا* بالحمل على المعنى،لأن الشمس بمعنى الشخص ،أو النجم الطالع أو الجرم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في تقدير فعل البسملةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في تقدير فعل البسملة الذي تتعلق به متأخرا وليس متقدما،وهذا هو الأولى ،فنقول:بسم الله أبدأ ،أو أفعل كذا وكذا ،وذلك ردا على الكفار الذين كانوا يقولون:باسم اللات والعزى نفعل كذا وكذا ،والله تعالى أولى من آلهتهم بتعظيم اسمه  تعالى وتقديمه في المنزلة والمكانة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام:"* يلتقطه بعض السيارة"*بتذكير الفعل مع الفاعل المذكر ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،وهذا هو الأصل ،إلاأن الآية الكريمة قرئت هكذا"*تلتقطه بعض السيارة"*بتأنيث المذكر حملا على المعنى ،لأن بعض السيارة سيارة في المعنى ،وهذا هو العدول عن الأصل ، فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*إنّ ربّـك لبالمرصاد"*فهذه الآية الكريمة عبارة عن تحذير شديد اللهجة من الله تعالى للكفار الذين يحاربون الله ورسوله ،وجاءت بعد قوله تعالى:"*فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ عَذَابٍ"*وبما أنه تحذير شديد اللهجة فقد جاء بإن بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتوكيد ،وجاء بكلمة *ربك* ولم يقل *الله* مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الرب هو الذي يربيه ويهتم به وينصره على أعدائه ،ثم جاء باللام التي تفيد التوكيد أيضا من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو توكيد التحذير ،وأضاف الرب إلمضاف إلى الكاف من أجل تشريف المضاف إليه ، ونحن عادة نستخدم هذه الآية الكريمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عندما نحذر أو نرى أن الله تعالى قد انتصر للمظلوم من الظالم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الازدواجية اللغوية في الأمثال العربيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب الفصحاء :اختلط الحابل بالنابل ،وذلك للتعبير عن حالة الفوضى واضطراب الأمور ،وهو مثل فصيح ،ومن مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،بسبب وضوح منزلة المعنى والعلاقات المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ،والمعنى مفهوم ، بينما يقول الشعبيون :طَعَّة وقايمة ،وهو كذلك يدل على الفوضى والاضطراب ،وهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ،بسبب عدم وضوح العلاقات المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب ،حتى أنني بحثت عن معنى كلمة *طعة*فلم أجدها ،ولو حاولنا تمييز الوظائف النحوية لما استطعنا ذلك بسهولة ،كأن نقول مثلا :طعة :خبر لمبتدأ محذوف تقديره هذه ،ونحذف الواو الزائدة فتصير قائمة صفة لطعة ،أي:هذه فوضى قائمةأو عارمة،ومع ذلك نجد من يستخدمه الآن للتعبير عن حالة الفوضى أكثر من استخدام المثل الفصيح ،وتجد الإنسان العربي يتكلم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وبمستويات ،فإذا جلس مع الفصحاء قال:اختلط الحابل بالنابل ،وإن جلس مع العامة قال :طعة وقايمة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الضابط اللفظي في التفخيم والترقيقتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،حيث يتحكم الحرف المجاور في تفخيم وترقيق الحروف ،كما هو الحال في تفخيم وترقيق حرف الألف تبعا للحرف الذي قبله ،فإن كان ما قبلها مفخما فخمناها ،وإن كان مرققا رققناها ،مثال ذلك كلمة صالح ،ضارب ،ففي هاتين الكلمتين نفخم الألف لأن الصاد والضاد حرفان مفخمان،حيث تتأثر الألف بتفخيم الحروف السابقة ،وبين ترخيم الصاد والضاد وترخيم الألف منزلة لفظية ، وعكس ذلك ترقيق الألف كما هو الحال في كلمات مثل:لاعب ،سامي ،تامر ،ففي هذه الكلمات ننطق الألف مرققة بسبب الحروف المرققة التي قبلها ،حيث تتأثر الألف بترقيق الحروف السابقة ،وبين ترقيق اللام والسين والتاء وترقيق الألف منزلة لفظية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين السؤال والجواب
خرق المعيار النحويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى: *يَوْمَ نَقُولُ لِجَهَنَّمَ هَلِ امْتَلَأْتِ وَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِن مَّزِيدٍ"*حيث يتقدم قوله تعالى وهو السؤال على قول جهنم وهو الجواب بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والفضل والشرف والسبب ،وقد جاء سبحانه وتعالى بحرف العطف الواو التي تفيد الترتيب الذكري والواقعي مع التعقيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: جميع الطلاب نجحوا
ولا يقولون  :أجمع الطلاب نجحوا
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم،لأن *جميع*توكيد غير محض، تكون توكيدا واسما ،فتقع فاعلا ومفعولا ومبتدأ .....إلخ ،فهي تكون تابعا وغير تابع ،قال تعالى:"*أَمْ يَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعٌ مُنْتَصِرٌ "*وهي هنا خبر ،وقال تعالى:"*أَيْنَ مَا تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ بِكُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ"*وهي هنا حال ،أما "أجمع" فهي توكيد محض لا يقع إلا تابعا ،كما أن التركيب الثاني ملبس ،وربما يلتبس الاسم مع الفعل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر الأعشى:
وخرَّت تميم لأذقانها سجودا//لذي التاج في المعمعة 
حيث تقدم شبه الجملة*لأذقانها* نحو الفعل*خرَّ* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها متعلقة به ،وتأخر المصدر*سجودا*مع أن تقديم المصدر نحو الفعل أولى في ترتيب الجملة العربية ،وتم تأخير المصدر ليتصل بشبه الجملة المتعلقة به ،وهي *لذي التاج*وقد تم العدول عن الأصل وتقديم شبه الجملة كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإيحاء بشدة الذل والهوان الذي لحق القبيلة ،كما تم العدول عن الأصل في الترتيب من أجل أمن اللبس ،لأن مجيء الأصل يجعل السجود لأجل الأذقان ،كما تتفكك أواصر التركيب ،كما جاء الشاعر بحرف الجر *اللام*في قوله*لأذقانها* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وذلك للتعبير عن شدة الالتصاق والملامسة بين الذقون والأرض ،والذي يوحي بالذل والهوان .ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء البيت الشعري.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ومستوياتها ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَعْمَلُونَ لَهُۥ مَا يَشَآءُ مِن مَّحَٰرِيبَ وَتَمَٰثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍۢ كَٱلْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍۢ رَّاسِيَٰتٍ ۚ ٱعْمَلُوٓاْ ءَالَ دَاوُۥدَ شُكْرًا ۚ وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنْ عِبَادِىَ ٱلشَّكُورُ"*حيث يجوز في كلمة "شكرا" أن تكون مفعولا لأجله ،وهذا أبلغ الإعرابات وأدقها بسبب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،وهو إعراب لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أو تأويل ،ثم يأتي إعرابها حالا ،لأنه يحتاج إلى التأويل ،أي:اعملوا شاكرين ،ثم يأتي إعرابها مفعولا مطلقا ،أي:اعملوا عملا شكرا ،وهذا يحتاج إلى تقدير،وما لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أولى مما يحتاج إلى تقدير ،ثم يأتي إعرابها مفعولا به ،لأن الشكر لا يكون عملا يقع عليه فعل الفاعل ،وهذا أبعد الإعرابات ،بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين أجزاء التركيب القرآني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:كان زيد قد دخل.
ولا يقولون :كان زيد قد يدخل.
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأنه لا يوجد تعارض معنوي بين *كان* وبين* قد دخل *حيث دخلت "قد" على الفعل الماضي فأفادت تحقيق الفعل وحدوثه الذي يتلاءم مع معنى *كان* الذي يفيد الكينونة في الزمن الماضي ،ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب،أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم بسبب التعارض المعنوي بين "كان" التي تفيد التحقيق والمضي وبين "قد يدخل" الذي يفيد التشكيك في حصول الفعل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ومستوياتها ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ ۖ أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا ۖ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا ۖ وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلَادَكُم مِّنْ إِمْلَاقٍ ۖ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ۖ وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ ۖ وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ"* فهناك من وقف بعد كلمة * عليكم * وجعل شبه الجملة*عليكم*متع  لقة بالفعل حرم ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وهذا هو الوجه الأقوى ، وهو الوجه الذي يغلب الظن على إرادته ، وهناك من وقف قبل كلمة* عليكم* وجعل كلمة* عليكم* إغراء ،وهذا هو الوجه الأضعف ،ومثل ذلك الوقف بعد كلمة *جناح* في قوله تعالى *  إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِن شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ ۖ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَن يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا ۚ وَمَن تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ"* وجعل كلمة *عليه* إغراء ،وهذا هو الوجه الأضعف ،لأنه ترك لا النافية للجنس بلا خبر وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي،والوجه الأقوى هو في الوقف بعد كلمة *بهما*  وهو الذي يتوافق مع معنى الآية الكريمة،وهو المعنى الذي يغلب الظن على إرادته ،فعلى المعرب أن يعتمد على منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ،وأن لا يخرِّج على الأوجه الضعيفة ويترك الوجه القريب والقوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز المعنى ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا لِتُجْزَىٰ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَىٰ"*حيث فسر المفسرون كلمة أخفيها بمعنى أخفيها  من نفسي وبمعنى أظهرها،لأن الفعل* أخفي*من الأضداد ،والذي يبدو لي أن المعنى الثاني هو الأرجح ، بدليل قوله تعالى"آتية"وبين المجيئ والظهور منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي وبدليل ذكر العلة من ظهورها وهو قوله تعالى :"لتجزى كل نفس بما تسعى " وبين الظهور والعلة منزلة معنى كذلك، وبدليل قوله تعالى:"أكاد أخفيها" والذي يعني أنها ظاهرة ويكاد يخفيها ،وهذا غير صحيح ،لأنها مخفية ويكاد الله تعالى يظهرها.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ، وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبة
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:حسُن تأليف الكتاب
ويقولون.   :حسن الكتاب تأليفا.
ويقولون.  :حسن تأليفا الكتاب.
التركيب الأول يعني أن تأليف الكتاب قد حسن ،وإعراب كلمة تأليف هو فاعل مرفوع بالضمة ،لأنه هو الذي حسن ،وذلك بفعل منزلة المعنى بين الفعل والفاعل ،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أن الكتاب قد حسن من ناحية التأليف ،ولم يتعرض للنواحي الأخرى ،فقد تكون قد حسنت ،وقد تكون غير حسنة، وبهذا يكون إعراب الكتاب فاعلا ،وتأليفا تمييز منصوب ،وذلك بفعل تقدم الكتاب نحو الفعل فصار فاعلا بحسب منزلة المعنى بين الفعل والفاعل،أما التركيب الثالث فيعني أن تأليف الكتاب وحده هو الذي حسن ،أي أننا خصصنا الحسن في التأليف،وذلك بفعل قوة العلاقة المعنوية بين الفعل والتمييز ،وبهذا تكون كلمة تأليفا تمييزا ،والكتاب هو الفاعل ،ولا داعي لتقدير فاعل لأن الفاعل موجود ،وقد حسن الكتاب من ناحية التأليف خاصة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الإعرابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ، كما هو الحال في قولنا: وجدت الكتاب ممزقا ،فالكتاب مفعول به منصوب وممزقا حال منصوب ،لأن وجد حسية مادية بمعنى لقيت ،عثرت على،صادفت،فهي تحتاج إلى مفعول واحد  ،بينما نقول:وجدت الإهمال طريق الفشل ،والإهمال مفعول به أول ،طريق الفشل مفعول به ثان ،لأن وجد علمية يقينية بمعنى علمت أو أيقنت ،فهي تحتاج إلى مفعولين . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار التضام لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:ما أنت إلا كاتب
ويقولون.   :ما أنت إلا بكاتب
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،وهو لغة تميم ،حيث أهملوا *ما*بسبب انتقاض نفيها بإلا ،فصارت ما مهملة وكأنها غير موجودة،وصارت الجملة اسمية مكونة من مبتدأ وخبر ،ولم تدخل الباء المؤكدة للنفي على الخبر،لأن الإهمال دليل على عدم الاهتمام ،والتوكيد دليل الاهتمام ،فهما يتعارضان ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ،لأنه أكد ما المهملة بالباء الزائدة ،حيث يقبح توكيد المهمل ،باعتباره غير موجود ،والعرب لا تقول:أنت بكاتب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَهُ"*حيث تم تسكين لام الفعل *فليدع* بعد دخول الفاء على لام الأمر ،وهذا أجود من كسرها ، كما ورث المضاف إليه إعراب المضاف بعد موته ،فتحول المضاف إليه إلى مفعول به ، وذلك بفعل منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،والأصل هو :*فليدع أهلَ ناديه* كما تحولت الآية الكريمة من الحقيقة إلى المجاز بعد عملية الحذف ،لأن الدعوة في الواقع والحقيقة لأهل النادي وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،ولكن تم استخدام الفعل *يدعو*في غير ما وضع له في أصل اللغة ،فتحولت الجملة من الحقيقة إلى المجاز بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الشرط والجوابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولنا:لولا الماء لجف الزرع ،حيث يتقدم الشرط على الجواب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتركيز على السبب وهو الشرط ، وهذا هو الأصل في الترتيب ،إلا أننا يمكن أن نقول:جف الزرع لولا الماء ،للتركيز على النتيجة وهي جفاف الزرع ، والله تعالى يقول:"* وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ ۖ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلَا أَن رَّأَىٰ بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ ۚ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ"* والتقدير هو:ولقد همت به ،ولولا أن رأى برهان ربه هم بها ، من أجل التركيز على الهم ، ويقول تعالى:فاتقوا الله ان كنتم مؤمنين"*من أجل التركيز على التقوى والاهتمام بها ،ويقول العرب:ما كانَ لِهَذِهِ القافِلَةِ أَنْ تَصِلَ لَوْلاَ إِسْراؤُها لَيْلاً ،حيث يتقدم الجواب من أجل التركيز عليه ،ونُقِلَ أن أبا زيد يجيز في الكلام أن يتقدم جواب الشرط على اسمه،وأنشد في ذلك بيتًا، يقول: 
وتُمْسِي صَرِيعًا لا تَقُومُ لحَاجَةٍولا تسْمَعُ الدَّاعي ويُسْمِعْكَ مَنْ دَعَا
والتقدير:ومن دعا يسمعك ،كما قال الطغرائي:
أعللُ النفس بالآمال أرقبها *  ما أضيق العيش لولا فُسحة الأمل
حيث يتقدم الجواب على الشرط بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل في الترتيب،ولا داعي لتقدير الجواب لأن الجواب موجود ،والكلام مرتبط به ،والكلام مفهوم ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث  بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ومستوياتها ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا"* فقد أعرب المعربون *صفا*مفعولا مطلقا وحالا ،والثاني أبلغ في المعنى وأجود ،لأنه يصف لنا مشهد المجيء العظيم ،وما فيه من جلال وهيبة ،والحال التي جاء عليها الله تعالى مع الملائكة عليهم السلام،وهذا المعنى يتوافق بشكل أفضل مع السياقين:الداخل   والخارجي،ويلقي بظلاله وإيحاءاته الجميلة على مشهد الحضور الجليل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الله تعالى والملائكة عليهم السلامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر مجيء الله تعالى يوم القيامة للفصل بين الناس، فيجيء الرب تعالى لفصل القضاء كما يشاء،ويجيء مجيئا يليق بجلاله ،لأن المجيء معلوم والكيف مجهول ،وعلينا أن نثبت لله تعالى ما أثبته لنفسه من غير تشبيه ولا تمثيل ولا تعطيل ولا تحريف ،ثم تأتي المباني وهم القادمون مرتبون بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع والفضل والشرف ،من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو مجيء الله تعالى ،لأن مجيء الله تعالى أهم وأفضل وأسبق من مجيء الملائكة ،فهو القاضي العادل ،ولا يكون الحكم والفصل بدونه ،وهو الذي يتقدم الموكب،لأنه الأهم ،أما الملائكة عليهم السلام فهم تابعون يأتون صفا بعد صف ،ويأتي بهم الله تعالى لتنفيذ أوامره ، ولإضفاء المزيد من الهيبة والعظمة على الموكب العظيم ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،والواو هنا تفيد الترتيب والتعقيب في الذكر والواقع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: هذه سجادة المسجد.
ويقولون.    :هذه سجادة الحرير .
ويقولون.    :هذه سجادة يوسف.
ويقولون.    : هذه سجادة السفر .
ويقولون.    :هذه سجادة الجبل .
ويقولون     :هذه سجادة الصلاة.
الإضافة في التركيب الأول هي الإضافة الاختصاصية على معنى اللام ،أي أن السجادة تخص المسجد ،أي:هذه سجادة للمسجد ،والإضافة في التركيب الثاني هي الإضافة البيانية،على معنى من،أي أن السجادة مصنوعة من الحرير ،والإضافة في التركيب الثالث هي الإضافة الملكية على معنى اللام ،أي أن السجادة ملك ليوسف ،والإضافة في التركيب الرابع هي الإضافة الظرفية ،أي أن السجادة تستخدم في السفر ،أما الإضافة في التركيب الخامس فهي الإضافة التشبيهية على معنى الكاف ،أي أن السجادة كبيرة كالجبل أو البلد ،والإضافة في التركيب السادس هي الإضافة العندية ، وهي على معنى عند ،أي أن السجادة تستخدم عند الصلاة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنثَىٰ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالْأُنثَىٰ ۖ وَإِنِّي سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ"* فقد قرئ قوله تعالى"وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ"بضم التاء من كلمة *وضعتُ* وبهذا تكون الجملة من جملة كلام أم مريم ،وبين أجزاء الآية الكريمة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وهناك من قرأ بتسكين التاء من كلمة *وضعتْ* وبهذا تكون الجملة معترضة وهي من كلام الله تعالى ،جاء بها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية فاصلا بها بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تفخيم شأن الوليدة التي هي مريم عليها السلام ،وأن هذه الأنثى سيجعلها الله وابنها آية للعالمين ، وللإشعار بأن الأنثى ستصلح لما يصلح له الذكور من خدمة بيته. أى: والله- تعالى- أعلم منها ومن غيرها بما وضعته، لأنه هو الذي خلق هذا المولود وجعله أنثى، وهو العليم بما سيصير إليه أمر هذه الأنثى من فضل، إذ منها سيكون عيسى- عليه السّلام- وسيجعلها- سبحانه- آية ظاهرة دالة على كمال قدرته، ونفوذ إرادته.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الاحتياج المعنوي في أمن اللبستقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* كم تركوا من جنات وعيون"*وقوله تعالى:"*كم أهلكنا من قرية "*حيث جاء بحرف الجر*من*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،أي حتى لا يلتبس التمييز بالمفعول به للفعل المتعدي ، أو حتى لا تكون الجنات والقرية مفعولا به للفعل المتعدي قبلهما ،ولتكون تمييزا ل*كم* الخبرية التي تفيد تكثير الجنات والعيون المتروكة ،ومن أجل تكثير القرى المُهلكة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ"* والأصل في ترتيب هذه الآية الكريمة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو:"* ولم يكن أحد كفوا له"* حيث يتقدم اسم يكن المرفوع تشبيها له بالفاعل ومكانته ،ويتأخر الخبر المنصوب تشبيها له بالمفعول ومكانته ،ثم يأتي شبه الجملة المتعلق بالخبر ، ألا أنه قد تم العدول عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،وتقدم شبه الجملة*له* نحو الفعل بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنويةمن أجل التخصيص ونفي المكافأة عن ذات الباري سبحانه،يقول الزمخشري: حيث قدّم الظرف، والكلام العربي الفصيح أن يؤخر ولا يقدم ، فما باله مقدّما في أفصح الكلام وأعربه ؟ والسبب في ذلك أن الكلام إنما سيق لنفي المكافأة عن ذات الباري سبحانه، وهذا المعنى مصبه ومركزه هو هذا الظرف، فكان لذلك أهم شيء وأعناه، وأحقه بالتقدم وأحراه.كما كان في التقديم رعاية للفواصل القرآنية ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
يقول العرب:حسد زيد عمرا على النعمة.
ويقولون.   :حسد زيد  عمرا.........النعمة .
التركيب الأول أبلغ في المعنى والدلالة على شدة الحسد من التركيب الثاني ،لأنه عدى الفعل بحرف الجر على الذي يفيد الاستعلاء ،أي أن الحسد بلغ الغاية والقمة ،يقول البقاعي في تفسير قوله تعالى:"*أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَىٰ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِن فَضْلِهِ ۖ فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُم مُّلْكًا عَظِيمًا"* : "ودل على نهاية حسدهم بأداة الاستعلاء على" .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النفس والشيطانتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في الحديث النبوي الشريف:"*عن أبي هريرة أَنَّ أَبا بَكرٍ الصِّدِّيقَ قَالَ: يَا رَسُولَ اللَّهِ مُرْنِي بِكَلمَاتٍ أَقُولُهُنَّ إِذَا أَصْبَحْتُ وإِذَا أَمْسَيتُ، قَالَ: قُلْ: اللَّهُمَّ فَاطِرَ السَّمَواتِ والأرضِ عَالمَ الغَيْب وَالشَّهَادةِ، ربَّ كُلِّ شَيءٍ وَمَلِيكَهُ. أَشْهَدُ أَن لاَ إِله إِلاَّ أَنتَ، أَعُوذُ بكَ منْ شَرِّ نَفسي وشَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ وَشِرْكهِ"* وقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"*أَعُوذُ بكَ منْ شَرِّ نَفسي وشَرِّ الشَّيْطَانِ وَشِرْكهِ"*مبني على فعل الاستعاذة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأشياء التي تعوذ منها مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو شر النفس الأمارة بالسوء ،وبدأ بها لأن خطرها على الإنسان أعظم وأشد من خطر الشيطان ،فقد قالت امرأة العزيز ،كما جاء في القرآن الكريم:"*وما أبرئ نفسي إن النفس لأمارة بالسوء "*فألقت اللوم على النفس ولم تلقها على الشيطان ، وجهاد النفس هو الجهاد الأكبر ،قال تعالى:"*:"*وَأَمَّ  ا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى"*كما أن نفس الشيطان وسوست له وأغرته بعصيان الله تعالى حينما أمره بالسجود لآدم عليه السلام ،فالنفس أخطر على الإنسان من الشيطان ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الشيطان ، وهو أقل أهمية وخطرا على الإنسان من سابقه،فقد وصف الله تعالى كيد الشيطان بالضعف،  قال تعالى: ﴿ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا"* ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
قال المتنبي:لا خيلَ عندك تهديها ولا مال.
ونقول       :لا خيلٌ عندك تهديها ولا مال.
التركيب الأول أبلغ في المعنى وأجود في نفي وجود الخيل بسبب وجود لا النافية للجنس ،أما الثانية فهي العاملة عمل ليس ،قال تعالى:"*الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَّعْلُومَاتٌ ۚ فَمَن فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلَا رَفَثَ وَلَا فُسُوقَ وَلَا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ ۗ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ ۗ وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ التَّقْوَىٰ ۚ وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ"*حي  ث نفى الرفث والفسوق والجدال بلا النافية للجنس،وهي أقوى من لا المشبهة بليس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
يقول العرب:ما برح زيد المكان.
ويقولون    :مابرح زيد بالمكان . 
.التركيب الأول يعني أن زيدا لم يفارق المكان ،وبرح فعل تام بمعنى فارق ،وزيد الفاعل،والمكان مفعول به ،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني استمرارية استقرار زيد في المكان ،ومابرح فعل ناقص ،وزيد اسمه وبالمكان هو الخبر ،فالإعراب يعتمد على منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ومستوياتها ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَهَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَّا السَّاعَةَ أَن تَأْتِيَهُم بَغْتَةً ۖ فَقَدْ جَاءَ أَشْرَاطُهَا ۚ فَأَنَّىٰ لَهُمْ إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ ذِكْرَاهُمْ"*حيث أعرب المعربون كلمة *بغتة* حالا ومفعولا مطلقا ،والأول أجود وأقوى لأنه يبين لنا كيفية مجيء الساعة ،وهناك أهمية معنوية بين هذا التفسير ومحتوى الآية الكريمة ،كما أن الإعراب الثاني يحتاج إلى تقدير ، أي:تبغتهم بغتة ،وما لا يحتاج إلى تقدير أولى مما يحتاج إلى تقدير.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الإعرابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية،كما هو الحال في تمييز أنواع البدل ،مثلما هو الحال في قولنا :وصل إلى العاصمة الأردنية عمان وفد رسمي ،وكلمة عمان بدل من العاصمة ،وهو بدل كل من كل ،لأن عمان هي العاصمة والعاصمة هي عمان ، كما نقول : أعجبتني عمان مساجدها ،وكلمة "مساجدها" بدل جزء من كل ،لأن البدل جزء مادي من المبدل منه وهو عمان ،ونستطيع فصله عن المبدل منه ،أما قولنا:أعجبتني عمان جمالها ،فكلمة جمالها بدل اشتمال ،لأنه ليس جزءا ماديا من المبدل منه ،ولا نستطيع فصله عن المبدل منه ،والبدل من متعلقات عمان أو مما تشتمل عليه ،ونقول :زرت عمان الزرقاء ،والزرقاء بدل غلط من المبدل منه عمان ،لأن البدل غير المبدل منه،وهو المقصود بالزيارة ،وبهذا يكون الإعراب مستمدا من منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

خرق معيار حق الصدارةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في خرق معيار الصدارة ،فهي كالريح المرسلة التي تدمر كل شيء بأمر ربها ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ ۖ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلَا أَن رَّأَىٰ بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ ۚ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ"* والأصل هو "ولولا أن رأى برهان ربه لهم بها "ولكن جواب لولا تقدم عليها بحسب منزلة المعنى ليتصل الهم مع الهم وبينهما احتياج معنوي رغم حق الصدارة الذي تتمتع به *لولا* ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:"*ينفق كيف يشاء "* في قوله تعالى:"*وَقَالَت   الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ ۚ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا ۘ بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ ۚ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنْهُم مَّا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا ۚ وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ۚ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِّلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ ۚ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَسَادًا ۚ وَاللَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ"*  والأصل هو "كيف يشاء ينفق"ولكن تقدم جواب* كيف* على *كيف* بحسب منزلة المعنى ليتصل بقوله تعالى:"*بل يداه مبسوطتان" الذي يتناسب مع الإنفاق ،وللرد على اليهود الذين اتهموا الله تعالى بالبخل ، رغم حق الصدارة الذي تتمتع به *كيف* ،ومنزلة المعنى هي التي جعلت الأعرابي الفصيح يقول:صنع ماذا ؟! ردا على المؤذن الذي قال:أشهد أن محمدا رسولَ الله " بنصب كلمة رسول ،والصحيح ضمها ، للتعبير عن استغرابه من صنع المؤذن ،وقدم الفعل *صنع* على* ماذا *رغم حق الصدارة الذي تتمتع به .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا"*حيث قال تعالى"تساقط" ولم يقل"تسقط" مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن هذه الصيغة فيها معنى المطاوعة والمفاعلة أو المشاركة وفيها معنى المبالغة والكثرة ،أي:هزي بجذع النخلة وسيطاوعك وستتشارك أجزاء الجذع أو النخلة في تساقط الرطب الكثير عليك ،أما كلمة تسقط فلا تحمل هذه المعاني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي واللفظي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشافعي رحمه الله:
سَلامٌ عَلَى الدُّنْيَا إذا لَمْ يَكُنْ بِهَا صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا
فقد بدأ بيته الشعري تحت تأثير الضابط المعنوي وجاء بالمبتدأ نكرة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التكثير ،أي:سلام كثير على الدنيا ،أو كما نقول :على الدنيا السلام،وقوله"سل  م على الدنيا"جواب *إذا*الذي تقدم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن تأخيره يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين المبني عليه وهو* إذا*،وتقدير الكلام هو :إذا لم يكن في الدنيا صديق صدوق صادق الوعد منصفا فسلام عليها ،كما تم التقديم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المسارعة إلى ذم الدنيا الخالية من الصديق الوفي ،كما كان في التقديم رعاية للقوافي الشعرية ،ثم ألح وكرر في الحديث عن الصديق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التوكيد والكشف عن معاناة نفسية بسبب الصديق غير الوفي ، ولكنه وقع تحت تأثير الضابط اللفظي في النهاية،فجاء بصفة الصديق منصوبة من أجل تساوي القوافي الشعرية ،وقد تكون كلمة *منصفا*حالا من الصديق ،وقد تكون نعتا مقطوعا ،وهي مفعول به لفعل محذوف تقديره أمدح أو أعني أو أخص،أما يكن فقد تكون ناقصة وصديق اسمها وشبه الجملة *بها* خبرها ،وقد تكون تامة وصديق هو الفاعل ،وجميعها إعرابات تعتمد على منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّى وَضَعْتُهَآ أُنثَىٰ وَٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ ٱلذَّكَرُ كَٱلْأُنثَىٰ ۖ وَإِنِّى سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّىٓ أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَٰنِ ٱلرَّجِيمِ"*حيث أتى في قوله تعالى: *وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُها* بخبر إن فعلا مضارعا وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الدلالة على طلبها استمرار الاستعاذة دون انقطاعها، بينما قال تعالى:"* إِنِّى وَضَعْتُهَآ*و*"  َإِنِّى سَمَّيْتُهَا"* حيث أتى بالخبرين ماضيين وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لانقطاع الوضع والتسمية ،كما قال تعالى:"*أُعِيذُه  ا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا  "*فقدم شبه الجملة*بك*على المعطوف*ذريتها* نحو الفعل المبني عليه بسبب أهمية المستعاذبه وهو الله تعالى للفعل ،وهذا مثل قولنا:حضر عميد الكلية وأساتذتها وطلابها الاحتفال ،وهذا أجود من قولنا:حضر عميد وأساتذة وطلاب الكلية الاحتفال ،وذلك بسبب أهمية المضاف إليه للمضاف ،والتي تتفوق على أهمية المعطوف.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغة
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:ليس زيد جالسا ولا قاعدا.
ويقولون    :ليس زيد بجالس ولا قاعدا .
ويقولون    :ليس زيد جالسا ولا قاعد ٍ .
ويقولون    :ليس زيد جالسا ولا قاعد ٌ .
العطف في التركيب الأول على اللفظ ،وفي الثاني على المحل ،وفي الثالث على التوهم ،والتركيب الرابع على الاستئناف ،فالعربي يتحدث صاحيا ومتوهما بناء على منزلة المعنى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الكلام بحسب النيَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، والإنسان العربي يراعي منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب في حالة الحديث بحسب النية ، كما هو الحال في  قول العرب :زيد ضربتُ، فرفعوا زيدا على نية وجود الهاء في كلمة ضربت ،أي:ضربته ، وكأنهم قد تكلموا بهذه الهاء ، من أجل أن ينشغل الفعل بالضمير وقطع علاقة المفعولية بين الفعل والاسم المتقدم ،فلم يعد الفعل محتاجا إليه مما يؤدي إلى ارتفاعه على الابتداء وما بعده هو الخبر ، وكان رؤبة بن العجاج يقول :خيرٍ عافاك الله ،جوابا لمن سأله: كيف أصبحت؟فيجر كلمة خيرعلى نية وجود حرف الجر ،أي: بخير أو على خير ، فيجر الاسم بحرف الجر الموجود في العقل ،وكأنه قد تكلم به ،وكان عيسى بن عمر يقول:ادخلوا الأول ُفالأولُ ،فيرفع الأول على الفاعلية على نية الفعل ليدخل ،وكأنه قد تكلم بالفعل الموجود في العقل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى:"*أَلْهَاك  مُ التَّكَاثُرُ (1) حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِرَ (2) كَلَّا سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (3) ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ (4) كَلَّا لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عِلْمَ الْيَقِينِ (5) لَتَرَوُنَّ الْجَحِيمَ (6) ثُمَّ لَتَرَوُنَّهَا عَيْنَ الْيَقِينِ (7) ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ النَّعِيمِ (8)"*حيث يعرب المعربون كلمة *عين *مفعولا مطلقا،أي:رؤية، وحالا،أي مشاهدة ،والذي يبدو لي أن المعنى الثاني هو الأبلغ والأجود ،لأنه يتضمن الرؤية والمشاهدة ،وفيه تكثيف للمعنى ،وجيء بالحال مصدرا من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المبالغة والتأكيد على رؤية الكفار للنار يوم القيامةرأي العين .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ*وَمَ  ْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ"*ح  يث تقدمت الولاية الأصليةعلى الولاية التبعية بالأهمية والفضل والشرف،فتقدمت ولاية الله تعالى وتأخرت ولاية الذين آمنوا ،كما قال تعالى:"الذين آمنوا"ولم يقل :"المؤمنين"مثلا،  ذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا،من  أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس،لأن الذين آمنوا هم من اتصفوا بصفة الإيمان الحق ،أما المؤمنون فيدخل المنافقون في عدادهم ،فهو يقصد أصحاب الإيمان النقي والخالص ،كما قدم صفة الصلاة على صفة الزكاة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأنها عماد الدين وحق لله ،أما الزكاة فهي حق للناس ، كما أعاد ذكر أصحاب الولاية مع إمكانية الإضمار بقوله"ومن يتولهم"مثلا،وذل   بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعظيم ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس ،لإن المسافة قد طالت بين الضمير والمرجع ،كما قال تعالى :"فإن حزب الله" ولم يقل"فإنهم"فوضع الظاهر موضع الضمير وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعظيم وبيان علة الغلبة ،كما قال تعالى:"الغالبون" وهو جمع وذلك على معنى الحزب وهو الجماعة ،وبين الجمع والجماعة منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما تم اختيار هذه المفردة بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل التقديم بين المهاجرين والأنصارتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قول المؤمنين وهم يبنون المسجد: 
لا عيش إلا عيش الآخره     اللهم ارحم الأنصار والمهاجره
بتقديم الأنصار على المهاجرين بالضابط اللفظي من أجل السجع والتصريع ،عدولا عن الأصل ، فيقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : لا عيش إلا عيش الآخرة ، اللهم ارحم المهاجرين والأنصار ،بتقديم المهاجرين على الأنصار بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والفضل والشرف ،وهذا هو الأصل ، لأن المهاجرين أهم في نشر الدين وأسبق إيمانا وأفضل ، وتحملوا الكثير في سبيل الدعوة ،وهاجروا وتركوا بيوتهم وأموالهم في سبيل الدعوة الإسلامية ،ولهذا قدمهم القرآن الكريم،قال تعالى :وَالسَّابِقُون   الْأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالْأَنصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُم بِإِحْسَانٍ رَّضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ"*كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لولا الهجرة لكنت امرأ من الأنصار "*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك وشكر لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى :"* فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلًا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنزَلْنَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِّنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى :"*فأنزلنا على الذين ظلموا"مع إمكانية الإضمار بقوله*عليهم* فوضع الظاهر موضع المضمر ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تعظيم الأمر الذي اقترفوه ، وتأكيد وصفهم بأقبح النعوت وهو الظلم ، وإشعاراً بأن ما نزل عليهم كان سبيه بغيهم وظلمهم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي كل خير

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي كل خير


وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بعلمك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المال والولدتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَن تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُهُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا ۖ وَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة رد من الله تعالى على الكفار الذين كانوا يقولون:"*نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين"*وهي مبنية على ذكر العذاب ووسائل دفعه ثم تأتي المباني وهي وسائل دفع العذاب، وقد جاءت الآية الكريمة بتقديم الأموال على الأولاد نحو الفعل المبني عليه وهو الفعل "لن تغني"بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الإنسان يستعين بماله أولا لرد العذاب والنكبات ،فإن لم يفلح لجأ إلى الاستعانة بالولد ،ولهذا تقدم المال بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وتأخر الولد بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ، كما قال تعالى:"*وأولئك هم وقود النار"*فجاء باسم الإشارة*أولئك* بحسب الأهمية المعنويةَ لاستحضارهم في الأذهان حتى لكأنهم موجودون بحيث يشار إليهم، وللتنبيه على أنهم أحرياء بما سيأتى من الخبر وهو قوله *هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ* وكانت الإشارة للبعيد، للإشعار بغلوهم في الكفر، وانغماسهم فيه إلى منتهاه، ولذلك كانت العقوبة شديدة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الهيئات القتاليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى عن اليهود والمنافقين :"* لَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ جَمِيعًا إِلَّا فِي قُرًى مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن وَرَاءِ جُدُرٍ ۚ بَأْسُهُم بَيْنَهُمْ شَدِيدٌ ۚ تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعًا وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّىٰ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لَّا يَعْقِلُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على قتال اليهود والمنافقين للمؤمنين ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي هيئات القتال مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هي هيئة القتال في القرى المحصنة ،وبدأ بها لأنها أهم وأعظم وأشد تحصينا من الحيطان ،وذلك بسبب جبنهم ،لأنهم لا يقدرون على القتال وجها لوجه ، ثم تأتي الهيئة الثانية وهي القتال من وراء الحيطان ،وقد تأخرت هذه الهيئة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،لأنها أقل أهمية وأقل تحصينا من سابقتها،وهم يقدمون الهيئة الأشد تحصينا بسبب جبنهم الشديد  ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى عن أهل الكهف:"* وَتَحْسَبُهُمْ أَيْقَاظًا وَهُمْ رُقُودٌ ۚ وَنُقَلِّبُهُمْ ذَاتَ الْيَمِينِ وَذَاتَ الشِّمَالِ ۖ وَكَلْبُهُم بَاسِطٌ ذِرَاعَيْهِ بِالْوَصِيدِ ۚ لَوِ اطَّلَعْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَوَلَّيْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِرَارًا وَلَمُلِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ رُعْبًا"*بتقديم اليمين على الشمال بالأهمية والفضل والشرف ،كما قال تعالى"وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد" فجاء بالخبر اسما وليس فعلا للدلالة على الثبات وعدم التغير ،وهذا يدل على العظمة الإلهية ، كما قدم الفرار على الرعب من العام إلى الخاص بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل لأن الفرار هو المظهر الأوضح والأهم الناتج عن رؤية أصحاب الكهف المخيفة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:هذه امرأة حامل.
ويقولون.   :هذه امرأة حاملة.
التركيب الأول يعني أن المرأة تحمل جنينا في بطنها،ولا يقولون حاملة في هذه الحالة ،لأن صفة الحمل خاصة بالنساء ،ولا نأتي معها بالتاء لتمييزها عن المذكر ،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أنها تحمل شيئا ما في يدها أو على رأسها ،وهنا نأتي بالتاء المربوطة لتمييزها عن المذكر وللتمييز بين المعاني. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في  قوله تعالى :"* وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِّنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَٰبِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُم مِّنۢ بَعْدِ إِيمَٰنِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِّنْ عِندِ أَنفُسِهِم مِّنۢ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ ٱلْحَقُّ ۖ فَٱعْفُواْ وَٱصْفَحُواْ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِىَ ٱللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِۦٓ ۗ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَىْءٍۢ قَدِيرٌ"*حيث قال تعالى"ودَّ"ولم يقل "أحب"مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن الود أقوى من الحب وفيه حرص شديد على المودود ،كما قدم العفو على الصفح بالأهمية والزمن والطبع ، فالعفو يكون قبل الصفح ،لأن العفو ترك العقاب، والتجاوز عن الذنب،أما الصفح فهو إزالة أثر الذنب من النفس وكأنه لم يكن ،فلا لوم ولا عتاب حتى يأتي الله بأمره ،وهذا من أخلاق المؤمنين التي تشجع على الدخول في الإسلام ، وقد نسخت هذه الآية الكريمة بآية أخرى فيما بعد .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي كل خير

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في الذكر والحذفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَاتَّخِ  ُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى"*وقوله تعالى :"*قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ"*حيث يذكر الله تعالى مفعولي الفعل اتخذ بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام غير مفهوم عند الحذف ،لكنه يحذف أحد المفعولين عند الفهم وذلك لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ"*فحذف المفعول الثاني وتقديره *معبودا*لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ،وقال تعالى :"*وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ"*فحذ  ف المفعول الأول وتقديره*فلانا* لأنه غير مهم ،وبسبب تعدد الأقوال ،فالعرب قالوا:الملائكة بنات الله ،والنصارى قالوا:المسيح ابن الله واليهود قالوا :عزير ابن الله ،فصار المتَّخذ مفهوما وغير مهم ذكره، والمهم هو ماذا اتخذه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> دور الأهمية المعنوية في الذكر والحذفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:" واتخذوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى"*وقوله تعالى :"*قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ"*حيث يذكر الله تعالى مفعولي الفعل اتخذ بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي لأن الكلام غير مفهوم عند الحذف ،لكنه يحذف أحد المفعولين عند الفهم وذلك لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ"*فحذف المفعول الثاني وتقديره *معبودا*لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ،وقال تعالى :"*وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ"*فحذ  ف المفعول الأول وتقديره*فلانا* لأنه غير مهم ،وبسبب تعدد الأقوال ،فالعرب قالوا:الملائكة بنات الله ،والنصارى قالوا:المسيح ابن الله واليهود قالوا :عزير ابن الله ،فصار المتَّخذ مفهوما وغير مهم ذكره، والمهم هو ماذا اتخذه.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:صه يا زيد.
ويقولون.    :اسكت يا زيد
التركيب الأول أقوى من التركيب الثاني وفيه المبالغة في السكوت ، ومما يدل على ذلك استخدام القرآن الكريم لاسم الفعل حيث يستخدمه في مواطن الشدة ،قال تعالى:"*هيهات هيهات لما توعدون"* وقال تعالى:"*ولا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما "*وقال تعالى:"*عليكم أنفسكم "*وقال تعالى:"*هلم شهداءكم"*وقال تعالى:"*وقالت هيت لك"*. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الضابطين :المعنوي واللفظي في استعمال البحر واليم في القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في استعمال البحر واليم في القرآن الكريم بحسب الضابطين المعنوي واللفظي ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ ﴿٥٠ البقرة )وقوله تعالى :"* وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ ﴿١٦٤ البقرة﴾وقوله:"*أ  ُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ ﴿٩٦ المائدة﴾وقوله:"*  وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ ﴿١٣٨ الأعراف﴾وقوله:"*  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ ﴿١٦٣ الأعراف﴾وقوله:"*  وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ ﴿٩٠ يونس﴾وقوله:"*وَس  َخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ ﴿٣٢ ابراهيم﴾وقوله:"*  وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا ﴿١٤ النحل﴾وقوله:"*رَ  بُّكُمُ الَّذِي يُزْجِي لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ فِي الْبَحْرِ لِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ﴿٦٦ الإسراء﴾وقوله:"*  وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فِي الْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَنْ تَدْعُونَ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ﴿٦٧ الإسراء﴾وقوله:"*  نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا فَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ سَرَبًا ﴿٦١ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*وَ  اتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا ﴿٦٣ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*أَ  مَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ ﴿٧٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*قُ  لْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي ﴿١٠٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*لَ  نَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي ﴿١٠٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*فَ  اضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا ﴿٧٧ طه﴾وقوله:"*سَخَّ  رَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ ﴿٦٥ الحج﴾وقوله:"*فَأ  َوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ ﴿٦٣ الشعراء﴾
أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ اللَّهِ ﴿٣١ لقمان﴾وقوله:"*وَ  مِنْ آيَاتِهِ الْجَوَارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ ﴿٣٢ الشورى﴾وقوله:"*و  َاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُغْرَقُونَ ﴿٢٤ الدخان﴾وقوله:"*ا  للَّهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ ﴿١٢ الجاثية﴾وقوله:"*  وَلَهُ الْجَوَارِ الْمُنْشَآتُ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ ﴿٢٤ الرحمن﴾وقوله:"*م  َا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلَا سَائِبَةٍ وَلَا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلَا حَامٍ ﴿١٠٣ المائدة﴾وقوله:"*  وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ"*فقد استعمل هنا كلمة البحر لارتباط البحر بالخير والنعم ،كما أن كلمة البحر عربية ،بالإضافة إلى أن حروف كلمة البحر ترد في الآية التي ترد فيها كلمة البحر ،وهذا يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا في الآيات الكريمة ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*فَانْتَق  مْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ﴿١٣٦ الأعراف﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَلْيُلْ  ِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِي وَعَدُوٌّ لَهُ ﴿٣٩ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ ﴿٣٩ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَأَتْبَ  َهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ ﴿٧٨ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*لَنُحَرّ  قَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا ﴿٩٧ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي ﴿٧ القصص﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَأَخَذْ  َاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ ﴿٤٠ القصص﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَأَخَذْ  َاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ ﴿٤٠ الذاريات﴾حيث استخدم هنا كلمة اليم في قصة بني إسرائيل لأن الكلمة عبرية الأصل ومرتبطة بالشر والعذاب  ،كما أن حروف كلمة اليم ترد في الآية التي ترد فيها كلمة اليم ،وهذا يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا في الآيات القرآنية الكريمة كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> دور الضابطين :المعنوي واللفظي في استعمال البحر واليم في القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في استعمال البحر واليم في القرآن الكريم بحسب الضابطين المعنوي واللفظي ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ ﴿٥٠ البقرة )وقوله تعالى :"* وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ النَّاسَ ﴿١٦٤ البقرة﴾وقوله:"*أ  ُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ ﴿٩٦ المائدة﴾وقوله:"*  وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ ﴿١٣٨ الأعراف﴾وقوله:"*  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ ﴿١٦٣ الأعراف﴾وقوله:"*  وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُ ﴿٩٠ يونس﴾وقوله:"*وَس  َخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ ﴿٣٢ ابراهيم﴾وقوله:"*  وَهُوَ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ لِتَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا ﴿١٤ النحل﴾وقوله:"*رَ  بُّكُمُ الَّذِي يُزْجِي لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ فِي الْبَحْرِ لِتَبْتَغُوا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ﴿٦٦ الإسراء﴾وقوله:"*  وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فِي الْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَنْ تَدْعُونَ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ ﴿٦٧ الإسراء﴾وقوله:"*  نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا فَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ سَرَبًا ﴿٦١ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*وَ  اتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا ﴿٦٣ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*أَ  مَّا السَّفِينَةُ فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ ﴿٧٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*قُ  لْ لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي ﴿١٠٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*لَ  نَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي ﴿١٠٩ الكهف﴾وقوله:"*فَ  اضْرِبْ لَهُمْ طَرِيقًا فِي الْبَحْرِ يَبَسًا ﴿٧٧ طه﴾وقوله:"*سَخَّ  رَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَالْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ ﴿٦٥ الحج﴾وقوله:"*فَأ  َوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ مُوسَىٰ أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ ﴿٦٣ الشعراء﴾
> أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ الْفُلْكَ تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِنِعْمَتِ اللَّهِ ﴿٣١ لقمان﴾وقوله:"*وَ  مِنْ آيَاتِهِ الْجَوَارِ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ ﴿٣٢ الشورى﴾وقوله:"*و  َاتْرُكِ الْبَحْرَ رَهْوًا إِنَّهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُغْرَقُونَ ﴿٢٤ الدخان﴾وقوله:"*ا  للَّهُ الَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ الْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ ﴿١٢ الجاثية﴾وقوله:"*  وَلَهُ الْجَوَارِ الْمُنْشَآتُ فِي الْبَحْرِ كَالْأَعْلَامِ ﴿٢٤ الرحمن﴾وقوله:"*م  َا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلَا سَائِبَةٍ وَلَا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلَا حَامٍ ﴿١٠٣ المائدة﴾وقوله:"*  وَعِنْدَهُ مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ"*فقد استعمل هنا كلمة البحر لارتباط البحر بالخير والنعم ،كما أن كلمة البحر عربية ،بالإضافة إلى أن حروف كلمة البحر ترد في الآية التي ترد فيها كلمة البحر ،وهذا يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا في الآيات الكريمة ،بينما يقول تعالى:" فانتقمنا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ﴿١٣٦ الأعراف﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَلْيُلْ  ِهِ الْيَمُّ بِالسَّاحِلِ يَأْخُذْهُ عَدُوٌّ لِي وَعَدُوٌّ لَهُ ﴿٣٩ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*أَنِ اقْذِفِيهِ فِي التَّابُوتِ فَاقْذِفِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ ﴿٣٩ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَأَتْبَ  َهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ بِجُنُودِهِ فَغَشِيَهُمْ مِنَ الْيَمِّ مَا غَشِيَهُمْ ﴿٧٨ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*لَنُحَرّ  قَنَّهُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا ﴿٩٧ طه﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي ﴿٧ القصص﴾ويقول تعالى:"*فَأَخَذْ  َاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي الْيَمِّ ﴿٤٠ القصص﴾ويقول تعالى:"فَأَخَذْن  َاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُ في الْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ ﴿٤٠ الذاريات﴾حيث استخدم هنا كلمة اليم في قصة بني إسرائيل لأن الكلمة عبرية الأصل ومرتبطة بالشر والعذاب  ،كما أن حروف كلمة اليم ترد في الآية التي ترد فيها كلمة اليم ،وهذا يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا في الآيات القرآنية الكريمة كذلك.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  وَإِذِ ابْتَلَىٰ إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ ۖ قَالَ إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا ۖ قَالَ وَمِن ذُرِّيَّتِي ۖ قَالَ لَا يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ "*بنصب كلمة الظالمين على المفعولية أو على نزع الخافض لأن الفعل ينال بمعنى يصل أو يصيب ،وليست بمعنى يحصل على أو يأخذ، ولو كانت بهذا المعنى لارتفعت كلمة الظالمين على الفاعلية ، ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى :"*لَن يَنَالَ اللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلَا دِمَاؤُهَا وَلَٰكِن يَنَالُهُ التَّقْوَىٰ مِنكُمْ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ سَخَّرَهَا لَكُمْ لِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَىٰ مَا هَدَاكُمْ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُحْسِنِينَ"*  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

مكر الله تعالىالله تعالى يبدأ بالحسنة ولا يبدأ بالسيئة ،ومكره تعالى يكون ردا على مكر الناس ،قال تعالى:"*ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين"* ومكر الناس يتقدم على مكر الله تعالى بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والسبب في الذكر والواقع.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب وإعرابها في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:رُفعت فما حُطت لهم رُتَب
ويقولون.   :رُتب لهم حُطتْ فمــــا رُفعتْ
التركيب الأول مدح والثاني ذم ،وكلمة *رتب*في التركيب الأول نائب فاعل ،وهي في التركيب الثاني مبتدأ ،وهذه التراكيب من التراكيب التي تقرأ يمينا ويسارا فيختلف المعنى والإعراب بسبب اختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي خيرا


وجزاك الله خيرا.



> شكرا جزيلا لك


بل شكرا جزيلا لك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَجَعَلُ  ا الْمَلَائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ الرَّحْمَٰنِ إِنَاثًا ۚ أَشَهِدُوا خَلْقَهُمْ ۚ سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ وَيُسْأَلُونَ"*ح  يث فسر النحاة كلمة *جعلوا* بمعنى ظنوا واعتقدوا ،وفسرها المفسرون بمعنى :زعموا وحكموا عليهم بالأنوثة ،والمعنى الثاني أجود بدليل قوله تعالى"أشهدوا خلقهم" فهذا تكذيب من الله تعالى لمن يلصق صفة الأنوثة بالملائكة عليهم السلام.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب
يقول العرب:ينبغي لك أن تفعل كذا وكذا.
ويقولون.   : ينبغي عليك أن تفعل كذا وكذا.
التركيب الأول عبارة عن نصيحة ،وينبغي بمعنى يصح أويستقيم لك أو يحسن بك أو يليق بك أو يصلح لك أن تفعل كذا وكذا ،وهذا المعنى بسبب وجود اللام التي تفيد الاستحقاق ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو إجباري وفيه أمر وإلزام ،بسبب تضمين الفعل ينبغي معنى الفعل يجب ،وجئنا بحرف الجر على الذي يفيد الاستعلاء بسبب الاحتياج  بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر العربي:
 تعدو الكلابُ على مَنْ لا أسودَ لهُ//وتتّقي صولةَ المُسْتأسدِ الضاري
حيث عدّى الشاعر الفعل*تعدو* ب*على* بمعنى تقفز وتثب وتعتدي عليه ،وحرف الجر على يفيد الاستعلاء المناسب للقفز والوثوب ،ولو قال *عن* لانقلب المعنى لأن عن تفيد الترك والتجاوز.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول المتنبي:
أنام ملء جفوني عن شواردها//ويسهر الخلق جراها ويختصم
حيث جاء بالحال *ملء* مصدرا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المبالغة في النوم العميق ،فيما يختصم الناس حول مقصده من شوارد أشعاره ،قال تعالى:"* وَجَاءُوا عَلَىٰ قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ ۚ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا ۖ فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ ۖ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَىٰ مَا تَصِفُونَ"*فجاء بالصفة *كذب*مصدرا للدلالة على المبالغة ،وكأن الدم هو الكذب بعينه،وتقول العرب:جاء الرجل العدل ،وكأن الرجل هو العدل بعينه ،وقالت الخنساء عن ناقتها:
..............................//فإنما هي إقبال وإدبار
جعلتها من كثرة المجيء والذهاب وكأنها هي الإقبال والإدبار.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الضابطين :المعنوي واللفظي في استعمال ذي النون وصاحب الحوت في القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في استعمال ذي النون وصاحب الحوت  في القرآن الكريم بحسب الضابطين المعنوي واللفظي ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَذَا النُّونِ إِذ ذَّهَبَ مُغَاضِبًا فَظَنَّ أَن لَّن نَّقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ فَنَادَىٰ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ أَن لَّا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ"* فاختار هنا ذا النون بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن السياق اللغوي في المدح ،وذو أبلغ وأشرف من صاحب ،هذا من جهة المعنى ،أما من جهة اللفظ فقد تم اختيار ذي النون بسبب الإيقاع الداخلي الجميل ،لاحظ تكرار حروف الذال والنون والظاء في الآية الكريمة ،وهذا الإيقاع لا يحدث لو جاء مكانها صاحب الحوت ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*فَاصْبِر   لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلَا تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ الْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَىٰ وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ"*فاختا  ر هنا صاحب الحوت لأن السياق اللغوي في اللوم والعتاب ،وكلمة صاحب أقل بلاغة وشرفا من كلمة ذي ،هذا من جهة المعنى ، أما من جهة اللفظ فاختيار صاحب الحوت يحدث إيقاعا داخليا جميلا بسبب تكرار حروف الحاء والصاد والكاف ،وهذا الإيقاع لا يحدث لو جاء مكانها كلمة ذي النون.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمييز معنى*حين*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز المعاني اللغوية ،كما هو الحال في تمييز معنى كلمة *حين* وهي ظرف مبهم ،ولكن قد يظهر معناها مما تضاف إليه أو من السياق اللغوي،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ حِينَ تُمْسُونَ وَحِينَ تُصْبِحُونَ"* وهي هنا تعني وقت المساء ووقت الصباح ،وقوله تعالى :"*وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا جَمَالٌ حِينَ تُرِيحُونَ وَحِينَ تَسْرَحُونَ"* أي:حين عودتها من المرعى وحين ذهابها إليه ،وقال تعالى:"*تُؤْتِي أُكُلَهَا كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا ۗ وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ"*  وتعني هنا وقت الإثمار ،أو من الثمرة إلى الثمرة ،وقد تكون بمعنى : منتهى الآجال ، ومنه قوله تعالى : "*ولكم في الأرض مستقر ومتاع إلى حين "*وقد تكون بمعنى : وقت غير محدد ، ومنه قوله تعالى : "*ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين "*وقد تكون بمعنى وقت القيلولة منتصف النهار ، ومنه قوله تعالى : "*ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها "*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

رسم اسم *إبراهيم*في القرآن الكريمرسم اسم إبراهيم عليه السلام في سورة البقرة هكذا بدون ياء *إبراهم*ولكن بوضع حرف الياء الصغير بعد الهاء ،وهذا الحرف الصغير يدل على نفس الحرف المتروك في الرسم العثماني مع وجوب النطق به ،وعندما نجد الاسم بالياء هكذا *إبراهيم* فلا نرى الحرف الصغير الذي يرمز إلى الياء بعد حرف الهاء ،وهذا الاختلاف في الرسم ناتج عن تعدد كتبة الوحي رضوان الله عليهم.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَٰكِن كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُّسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ"*  والأصل هو بحسب منزلة المعنى هو *"وما كان من المشركين ولكن كان حنيفا مسلما"* لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الجمع بين الديانات الثلاث ،كما تم العدول عن الأصل بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،كما أعاد الله تعالى قوله *وما كان*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن المسافة قد طالت بين أجزاء التركيب ،ولو لم يعدها لحصل اللبس ،فأعادها من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى ."* وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ ۚ إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَار* ُمُهْطِعِينَ مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لَا يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ ۖ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم  ْ هَوَاءٌ "* حيث فسر المفسرون كلمة*مقنعي *برافعي الرؤوس وبخافضي ا لرؤس من الذل ،والتفسير الأول هو الأرجح بدليل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى*مهطعين*وال  إهطاع هو الإسراع في المشي مع رفع الرأس ومد العنق والنظر إلى الأمام من هول المنظر يوم القيامة ،وبدليل قوله تعالى*لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم*فلا يطرفون من هول المنظر ،وبدليل قوله تعالى *تشخص فيه الأبصار*وتشخص بمعنى تنفتح فلا تغمض دهشة من الهول ،وبينهما منزلة معنى 
واحتياج معنوي ،كما أن الإنسان لا يكون رافعا وخافضا لرأسه في نفس الوقت.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
قال تعالى:*عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم"*.
قال محمد:عسى الله أن يتوب عليهم.
التركيب الأول يفيد التحقيق واليقين والحتمية ،لأن القائل هو الله تعالى ،أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد الترجي والإشفاق والإطماع ،لإن القائل هو الإنسان .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن حالة الناس يوم القيامة:"* يوم يكون الناس كالفراش المبثوث"* حيث جاء بالمشبه به وهو الفراش بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن حالة الفوضى والاضطراب وعدم الاهتداء بين الناس ،لأن الفراش يسير على غير هدى ،ويسير في كل اتجاه ،ويلقي بنفسه في النار بسبب البله والحمق ،ويمكن أن نقول إن هذه الآية تدل على ما يطلق عليه البلاغيون العرب الإصابة في التشبيه بسبب منزلة المعنى بين المشبه والمشبه به التي قد تصل إلى مئة بالمئة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لَّا يُبْصِرُونَ"*
حيث قال تعالى*استوقد*و*ح  له*فحمل على لفظ الذي وهو الإفراد وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تقليل الربح الناتج عن الاستيقاد والاستضاءة ،ثم حمل على معنى الذي وهو الجمع ،أو أراد منه معنى الجمع ، فقال *بنورهم*و*تركهم*و  *لا يبصرون*من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تكثير الخسائر الناتجة عن ذهاب النور،وقد ضرب الله تعالى هذا المثل للمنافقين بما أظهروه من الإقرار بالله وبمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به، قولا وهُم به مكذبون اعتقادًا ،فلم ينتفعوا من الإسلام والقرآن الكريم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَالَّذِينَ تَبَوَّءُوا الدَّارَ وَالْإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَا يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِّمَّا أُوتُوا وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ ۚ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ"* حيث حذف مفعول يؤثرون لأنه مفهوم من السياق ،وإيجاز الحذف هذا من بلاغة القرآن الكريم ،وتقدير المحذوف هو المحتاجون أو الناس أو غيرهم ،والمتكلم يحذف من كلامه ما لا حاجة إليه لعدم الأهمية ،كما يقول علم اللغة الحديث:المتكلم يبذل أقل جهد في سبيل الوصول إلى أعلى معنى ، كما ذكَّر الفعل كان مع الخصاصة لأنها مؤنث مجازي ،أو بسبب الفصل بينهما ،وكلها أمور تعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب:أي امرأة جاءت؟
ويقولون.   :أية امرأة جاءت؟
التركيب الأول أفصح وأجود من التركيب الثاني لأن *أي*اسم مشترك يقع على المذكر والمؤنث ،وفضلوا التذكير على التأنيث لأن التذكير هو الأصل ، والتأنيث فرع عنه،كما أن الأصل أخف من الفرع ،قال تعالى:"*فبأي آلاء ربكما تكذبان"*وقال تعالى:"*في أي صورة ما شاء ركبك"*وقال تعالى:"*وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت "*وسيبويه يشبهها بكل التي تأتي على حالة واحدة للمذكر والمؤنث ،فيقولون:كل الرجال جاءوا ،وكل النساء جئن ،ولم يقولوا كلتهن،والتذكير أولى وأفصح .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الطلبات البشريةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم :"* مَن قال حين يسمع النداء: اللهم رب هذه الدعوة التامة، والصلاة القائمة، آتِ محمدًا الوسيلة والفضيلة، وابعثه مقامًا محمودًا الذي وعدتَه، حلت له شفاعتي يوم القيامة"* فهذا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على ذكر الطلبات البشرية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأشياء المطلوبة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو طلب الوسيلة ،وهي أعلى منزلة في الجنة ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو المقام المحمود أو الشفاعة للناس ،والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ نَافِلَةً لَّكَ عَسَىٰ أَن يَبْعَثَكَ رَبُّكَ مَقَامًا مَّحْمُودًا"*حيث نكَّر المقام ولم يأت به معرفة لأن المعرفة تدل على معين ،فجاء به نكرة للدلالة على التعظيم وللدلالة على غير محدد ،تذهب معه النفس مذاهب شتى ولا تصل إلى كنهه وحقيقته، ونكره لأنه أفخم وأجزل كأنه قيل : مقاما وأى مقام . أى مقاما محمودا بكل لسان تكل عن أوصافه ألسنة الحامدين ،كما تم التنكير بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب: رأيت أسيافا في المتحف.
ويقولون.   : رأيت الأسياف في المتحف.
الأسياف في التركيب الثاني أكثر منها في التركيب الأول ،لأن جمع المؤنث السالم وجموع القلة إذا تعرفت أو أضيفت دلت على الكثرة ،قال تعالى عن المؤمنين في الجنة:"* وَمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلَا أَوْلَادُكُم بِالَّتِي تُقَرِّبُكُمْ عِندَنَا زُلْفَىٰ إِلَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَأُولَٰئِكَ لَهُمْ جَزَاءُ الضِّعْفِ بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَهُمْ فِي الْغُرُفَاتِ آمِنُونَ"*وقال حسان بن ثابت -رضي الله عنه -:
لَنا الجَفَناتُ الغُرُّ يَلمَعنَ بِالضُحى/ /وَأَسيافُنا يَقطُرنَ مِن نَجـدَةٍ دَما
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب :هلاَّ اجتهدتَ في دراستك.
ويقولون.     :هلاّ تجتهدُ في دراستك.
التركيب الأول يفيد اللوم والتوبيخ على عدم الاجتهاد ،بسبب دخول *هلا*على الماضي ،أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد العرض والحث والتحضيض ،فأنت تحث المخاطب على الاجتهاد بسبب دخول* هلا* على المضارع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى ومستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب.
يقول العرب:يا عظيما يرجى لكل عظيم.
ويقولون.    :يا عظيم يرجى لكل عظيم.
النصب أرجح من الرفع والعرب تفضل النصب على الرفع  لأن المنادى نكرة مقصودة موصوفة اتصل بها شيء من تمام معناها،والنعت من تمام المنعوت فصارت كالمنادى الشبيه بالمضاف ، ومن رفع عاملها كأنها نكرة مقصودة لم تتأثر بالصفة ،قال الشاعر العربي:
أدارا بحزوى هجت للعين عبرة / فماء الهوى يرفض أو يترقرق.
وقالت جليلة بنت مرة حين قتل زوجها كليب بن ربيعة:
يا قتيلا قوضت صرعته ... سقف بيتي جميعا من عل
وصفت القتيل النكرة فصار كالمعرفة وهذا أشهر وأبلغ في المعنى ،فمن قُتل إنسان مشهور مهم ،أدى مقتله إلى تقويض دعائم البيت ،وليس نكرة أو أي إنسان .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* فَوَرَبِّكَ لَنَحْشُرَنَّهُ  مْ وَالشَّيَاطِينَ ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُ  مْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيًّا"* حيث يجوز في الواو من قوله *والشياطين* أن تكون للعطف ،أي:نحشرهم ونحشر الشياطين ،ويجوز أن تكون للمعية ،أي:نحشرهم مع الشياطين ،وهذا أوقع وأبلغ في المعنى ،حيث يحشر الإنسان مع الشيطان الذي أغواه ،فالمعنى هنا زائد عن مجرد الحشر ،ففيه الحشر والعذاب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في منع التصغيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى وأهميته بدور هام في منع التصغير ،كما هو الحال في منع تصغير أسماء الله وصفاته ،لأن هذه الأسماء تتمتع بمنزلة عليا في الدلالة على التعظيم ،فلا يجوز خفض منزلتها بالتصغير ،ومثل ذلك أسماء الأنبياء والملائكة عليهم السلام فلا يجوز تحقيرهم بالتصغير لأنهم عظماء ،وكذلك أيام الأسبوع والشهور والساعات لأنها تدل على وقت محدد ،ومثل ذلك كلمة * كل * لأنها تدل على الكثرة وتصغيرها يؤدي إلى التناقض بتقليل دلالتها ،وكذلك كلمة *بعض*لا يجوز تصغيرها لأنها في الأصل تدل على القلة ،وكذلك المصغر لا يصغر مثل كميت وشعيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دمت في رعاية الله

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الأذانتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول المؤذن:****حي على الصلاة *حي على الفلاح *** فجاء بحرف الجر على بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن*حيَّ*اسم فعل أمر بمعنى أقبل،يتعدى بعلى لإفادة معنى الاستعلاء ،فالصلاة مستعلية ،والمصلي يستعلي بها ويرتفع قدره ،كما يفيد حرف الجر *على * معنى المواجهة ،فالصلاة عبارة عن لقاء بين العبد وبين الله تعالى ،حيث يستعلي العبد للقاء ربه ذي المكانة العالية ،قال تعالى:"*فَأَقْبَ  َ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ يَتَلَاوَمُونَ"* حيث أقبل أصحاب الجنة المحترقة على بعضهم وكل واحد يواجه الآخر ويستعلي عليه ليحمله مسؤولية ما حدث ،بينما يقول تعالى عن قوم إبراهيم عليه السلام عندما جاءوا إليه بعد أن كسر أصنامهم :"*فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ"*فجاء ب *إلى* لأنه لا مكان لاستعلاء الكافر على المؤمن.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> دور منزلة المعنى في الأذانتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قول المؤذن:****حي على الصلاة *حي على الفلاح *** فجاء بحرف الجر على بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن*حيَّ*اسم فعل أمر بمعنى أقبل،يتعدى بعلى لإفادة معنى الاستعلاء ،فالصلاة مستعلية ،والمصلي يستعلي بها ويرتفع قدره ،كما يفيد حرف الجر *على * معنى المواجهة ،فالصلاة عبارة عن لقاء بين العبد وبين الله تعالى ،حيث يستعلي العبد للقاء ربه ذي المكانة العالية ،قال تعالى: فأقبل بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ يَتَلَاوَمُونَ"* حيث أقبل أصحاب الجنة المحترقة على بعضهم وكل واحد يواجه الآخر ويستعلي عليه ليحمله مسؤولية ما حدث ،بينما يقول تعالى عن قوم إبراهيم عليه السلام عندما جاءوا إليه بعد أن كسر أصنامهم :"*فَأَقْبَلُوا إِلَيْهِ يَزِفُّونَ"*فجاء ب *إلى* لأنه لا مكان لاستعلاء الكافر على المؤمن.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
السجود المهيبتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*فَسَجَدَ ٱلْمَلَٰٓئِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ"*حيث جاء بالتأكيد بعد التأكيد بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس،أي: للدلالة على أنه لم يتخلف منهم أحد، وذلك تعظيما لأمر الله تعالى وإكراما لآدم عليه السلام، حيث علم ما لم يعلموا ،يقول المبرد:فإن قيل : لم قال * كلهم أجمعون * وقد حصل المقصود بقوله فسجد الملائكة ؟قلنا : زعم الخليل ، وسيبويه أنه ذكر ذلك تأكيدا ،وأضاف المبرد : أن قوله تعالى *فسجد الملائكة * كان من المحتمل أنه سجد بعضهم فذكر " كلهم " ليزول هذا الإشكال ،(لأن كلهم تفيد الإحاطة) ، ثم كان [ يحتمل أنهم سجدوا ] في أوقات مختلفة فزال ذلك الإشكال بقوله " أجمعون " ، (لأن أجمعين تدل على الاجتماع وقت السجود ،وهذا يعطي هيبة وعظمة للسجود أيضا ).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*{الرَّحْم  َنُ * عَلَّمَ الْقُرْآَنَ * خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ *عَلَّمَهُ الْبَيَانَ* فهذه الآيات الكريمة مبنية على تعداد نعم الله تعالى على الإنسان،ثم تأتي المباني مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن ،
وأولى المباني بالتقديم هي نعمة الدين،يقول الزمخشري:عدّد الله عز وعلا آلاءه، فأراد أن يقدّم أوّل شيء (الأهم والأشرف) وما هو أسبق قدما من ضروب آلائه وأصناف نعمائه، وهي نعمة الدين، فقدّم من نعمة الدين ما هو في أعلى مراتبها وأقصى مراقيها: وهو إنعامه بالقرآن وتنزيله وتعليمه، لأنه أعظم وحي الله رتبة، وأعلاه منزلة، وأحسنه في أبواب الدين أثراً، وهو سنام الكتب السماوية ومصداقها والعيار عليها،( وقدم النعمة التي هي أجلها قدرا وأكثرها نفعا وأتمها فائدة وأعظمها عائدة وهو سبب السعادة في الدارين) وأخر ذكر خلق الإنسان عن ذكره، ثم أتبعه إياه: ليعلم أنه إنما خلقه للدين، وليحيط علماً بوحيه وكتبه وما خلق الإنسان من أجله، وكأن الغرض في إنشائه كان مقدّماً عليه وسابقاً له، ثم ذكر ما تميز به من سائر الحيوان من البيان، وهو المنطق الفصيح المعرب عما في الضمير،(وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
الحصار القاتلتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن أصحاب الأخدود،وفرعون وثمود:"*وَاللَّه   مِن وَرَائِهِم مُّحِيطٌ"* حيث قال تعالى*من ورائهم* ولم يقل*من أمامهم* مثلا وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وهي كلمة توحي بشدة الحصار وقوة المحاصِر وعجز المحاصَر عن الحركة والتصرف، وهم في قبضته، وتحت تدبيره ،والله محيط بهم إحاطة تامة، ولن يفلتوا من عقابه بأية حيلة من الحيل، فهم تحت قبضته وسلطانه، وسينزل بهم بأسه في الوقت الذي يريده ،كما قدم شبه الجملة *من ورائهم*على متعلَّقها للتخصيص ،كما كان في التقديم رعاية للفاصلة القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في النقد الأدبيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في النقد ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر المتنبي:
 أَهوِن بِطولِ الثَواءِ وَالتَلَفِ //وَالسِجنِ وَالقَيدِ يا أَبا دُلَفِ
غَيرَ اِختِيارٍ قَبِلتُ بِرَّكَ بي/وَالجوعُ يُرضي الأُسودَ بِالجِيَفِ
كُن أَيُّهاالسِجنُ كَيفَ شِئتَ فَقَدوَطَّنتُ لِلمَوتِ نَفسَ مُعتَرِفِ
لَو كانَ سُكنايَ فيكَ مَنقَصَةً/لَم يَكُنِ الدُرُّ ساكِنَ الصَدَفِ
حيث قال المتني في البيت الأول *أهون بطول الثواء....إلخ،فجا  ء بصيغة *أفعِل ب* التعجبية ولم يقل:ما أهون الثواء ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المبالغة في هوان الإقامة بالسجن وإلصاق صفة الهوان بها،وهو اختيار موفق ، حيث تعجب ودعا غيره إلى التعجب،وقدم الحال  *غيرَ اختيار* في البيت الثاني بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للتعبير عن اضطراره لبر وإحسان أبى دلف ،وقال *بي*فجاء بحرف الجر*الباء*ولم يقل *لي أو إلي* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ليفيد التصاق بر وإحسان أبي دلف به ، وللتعبير عن المبالغة في الإحسان إلى الشاعر ، وجاء بالعجز *وَالجوعُ يُرضي الأُسودَ بِالجِيَفِ*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لاكتمال عناصر التشبيه الضمني ، حيث ادعى أنه يقبل إحسان المحسن مضطرا ولا ضير في ذلك ،والدليل على ذلك أن الجوع يجبر الأسود على أكل الجيف ، فهو يشبه حالته بقبول الإحسان مضطرا بحالة الأسود التي يجبرها الجوع على أكل الجيف،وهو تشبيه جميل ، وجاء في البيت الثالث بالفعل *وطَّن*على صيغة*فعَّل*الذي يفيد تكثير تعويد نفسه على الموت ،وهو اختيار موفق أيضا، كما قدم شبه الجملة*للموت* نحو الفعل *وطنت*بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية،من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،ولأن تأخيره يضعف سبك البيت ،ويثير اللبس،وفي البيت الأخير تشبيه ضمني جميل حيث اعتبر وجوده في السجن لا ينقص من قيمته بدليل المشبه به وهو حال الدرر التي تكون في الأصداف ،فجاء بالعجز بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ليبرهن على الادعاء أو القضية التي ذكرها في صدر البيت وبذلك تكتمل عناصر التشبيه الضمني . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الفصل بين التابع والمتبوعتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في الفصل بين التابع والمتبوع كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى: "ذلك حشرٌ علينا يسيرٌ" والتقدير: ذلك حشرٌ يسيرٌ علينا "ولكن تقدم الفاصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،والمتكلم يستطيع المباعدة بين أجزاء التركيب عند وضوح المعنى اعتمادا على منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب،وعلى علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس ،ومثل ذلك قول العرب:يؤلمني ضربُك زيدًا المُبَرِّحُ ، والتقدير: يؤلمني ضربُك المبَرِّحُ زيدًا،وقولهم: زيدًا أكرمتُ الناجِحَ ، والتقدير: أكرمت زيدًا الناجحَ ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: " ... سبحان اللهِ عما يصفون * عالمِ الغيبِ والشهادة "والتقدير: سبحان اللهِ عالمِ الغيبِ والشهادةِ عما يصفون "ومثله  قوله تعالى: "بلى وربِّي لتأتيَنَّكم عالمِ الغيبِ ....."والتقدير: بلى وربِّي عالمِ الغيبِ والشهادة لتأتيَنٌَكم ،وكذلك الحال في قوله سبحانه: "وإنه لقسَمٌ - لو تعلمون - عظيم"والتقدير: وإنه لقسمٌ عظيمٌ لو تعلمون "حيث يتقدم الفاصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عند المتكلم ،ويقوم المتكلم والسامع بالربط بين التابع والمتبوع برابط الاحتياج المعنوي ،ويدللون على هذه الرابطة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكرا جزيلا لك


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِن قَبْلُ ۚ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا"*حيث أعاد سبحانه وتعالى كلمة *آمِنوا *بعد أن وصفهم بالإيمان ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن معنى الأولى غير الثانية ،فالأولى تعني الاعتقاد ،والثانية تعني طلب الثبات والمداومة على الإيمان ، مثلما قال تعالى*يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله*وقوله تعالى:"*يا أيها النبي اتق الله*ومن غير المعقول أن يأمر الله تعالى نبيه بالتقوى ، بل المطلوب هو المداومة على تقوى الله تعالى ، كما قال تعالى عن القرآن الكريم*نزَّل* التي تفيد التكثير وعن غيره*أنزل*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ، لأن القرآن الكريم نزل منجما وعلى دفعات بينما نزلت الكتب السماوية الأخرى دفعة واحدة،كما أعاد ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مع إمكانية الإضمار ،كأن يقول*عليه*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التفخيم والتشريف بإضافة الرسول الكريم إلى الله تعالى ،كما أعاد ذكر الذوات المؤمَن بها مع إمكانية الإضمار كأن يقول مثلا *ومن يكفر بهم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تعظيم الذوات وتعظيم الكفر بهم والتشنيع على الكافرين ،وفي الآية الكريمة رتبة بلاغية سنتحدث عنها غدا إن شاء الله تعالى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الرسول والكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في
 قوله تعالى:"* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي أَنزَلَ مِن قَبْلُ ۚ وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلَالًا بَعِيدًا"* حيث قدم ذكر الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وأخر ذكر الكتاب وهو القرآن الكريم عدولا عن الأصل من العام إلى الخاص ، ليتصل بذكر الكتب السماوية الأخرى ،ثم عاد إلى الأصل في الترتيب من الخاص إلى العام بالأهمية والزمن ،فقدم ذكر الكتاب على الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه كلام الله تعالى الذي تحمله الملائكة عليهم السلام إلى رسله الكرام ، ولم يعد هناك سبب للتأخير ، قال تعالى :"*آمن الرسول بما أنزل إليه من ربه والمؤمنون كل آمن بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله لا نفرق بين أحد من رسله وقالوا سمعنا وأطعنا غفرانك ربنا وإليك المصير "*فهذا ترتيب بالأهمية والزمن ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في صحة الإعرابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ*وَإِ  َّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ"* حيث نقول عن *لا* إنها زائدة ، إذ لو لم تكن زائدة لأصبحت نافية ،وهو أمر ترفضه منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،حيث يقع التناقض مع قوله تعالى:"*وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم"* فالمعنى هو :أقسم بمواقع النجوم ، وقولنا بالزيادة يعني زيادتها عن ضروريات التركيب القرآني ،أي أن التركيب يمكن أن يقوم بغيرها،وغير زائدة في المعنى ،لأنها تفيد التوكيد ،ومثله قوله تعالى:"*لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ * وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ*ّ والمعنى:أقسم بهذا البلد ،ودخلت *لا*لتوكيد القسم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> دور منزلة المعنى في صحة الإعرابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ النُّجُومِ * وإنه لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ"* حيث نقول عن *لا* إنها زائدة ، إذ لو لم تكن زائدة لأصبحت نافية ،وهو أمر ترفضه منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،حيث يقع التناقض مع قوله تعالى:"*وإنه لقسم لو تعلمون عظيم"* فالمعنى هو :أقسم بمواقع النجوم ، وقولنا بالزيادة يعني زيادتها عن ضروريات التركيب القرآني ،وغير زائدة في المعنى ،لأنها تفيد التوكيد ،ومثله قوله تعالى:"*لَا أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ * وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ*ّ والمعنى:أقسم بهذا البلد ،ودخلت *لا*لتوكيد القسم .
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


وأحسن الله إليك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الْأُمِّيَّ الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِندَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالْإِنجِيلِ يَأْمُرُهُم بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنكَرِ وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالْأَغْلَالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ ۚ فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنزِلَ مَعَهُ ۙ أُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ"*  حيث قال تعالى"الذي يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل"*فجاء *بالذي* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل التوصل به إلى نعت المفرد بالجملة ،لأنه في سياق تعداد صفات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ،وحذف *الذي*يجعل جملة *يجدونه مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل"* جملة حالية ،وهذا ليس مقصودا ،لأن نعت الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنه مكتوب عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل أقوى من دعوى الاتباع في حالة وجوده مكتوبا عندهم في التوراة والإنجيل ، ومنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني توضح أن المقصود هو معنى الصفة وليس معنى الحالية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في منع الوقفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَلَوْلا إِذَا بَلَغَتِ الْحُلْقُوم *وَأَنتُمْ حِينَئِذٍ تَنظُرُونَ*وَنَ  ْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنكُمْ وَلَكِن لّا تُبْصِرُونَ *فَلَوْلا إِن كُنتُمْ غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ* تَرْجِعُونَهَا إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ *فهذه الآيات الكريمة متصلة المعاني ،وبينها منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،فلا يجوز الوقف فيها على رؤوس الآي خاصة بعد قوله تعالى*بلغت الحلقوم*لأن بعدها قوله تعالى*حينئذٍ تنظرون*والتنوين في حينئذٍ تنوين عوض عن جملة سابقة وهي جملة *بلغت الحلقوم* والتقدير*وأنتم حين بلغت الحلقوم تنظرون * فلا يجوز الحذف من الآية الثانية إلا بدليل ،والدليل موجود في الآية السابقة،كما أن جملة :"*وأنتم حينئذ تنظرون" جملة حالية للفعل بلغت،ويجب أن نقرأ الآيتين متصلتين بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بينهما ،ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

بارك الله فيك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*يَٰبَنِىٓ ءَادَمَ قَدْ أَنزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ لِبَاسًا يُوَٰرِى سَوْءَٰتِكُمْ وَرِيشًا ۖ وَلِبَاسُ ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ ذَٰلِكَ خَيْرٌ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ مِنْ ءَايَٰتِ ٱللَّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى"ولباس التقوى ذلك خير"* فجاء ب*ذلك* ولم يقل*هو* مثلا وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو عدم نفي الخيرية عن بقية الألبسة ، قال صاحب الكشاف: لأن أسماء الإشارة تقرب من الضمائر فيما يرجع إلى عود الذكر ،كأنه قيل: ولباس التقوى المشار إليه خير"* ف *ذلك* لا تخصص الخيرية في لباس التقوى كما هو الحال في الضمير *هو*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> بارك الله فيك


وفيك بارك الله ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب. 
يقول العرب:صليت في المسجِد.
ويقولون.    :صليت في المسجَد.
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ، وهو المستوى الأشهر، والمسجِد والمسجَد لغتان لاسم المكان الذي تقام فيه الصلاة ، والمسجِد هي اللغة المشهورة والمسموعة،وإن كانت غير قياسية ،وبها جاء القرآن الكريم ،قال تعالى:"*سُبْحَان   الَّذِي أَسْرَىٰ بِعَبْدِهِ لَيْلًا مِّنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ لِنُرِيَهُ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا ۚ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْبَصِيرُ"* أما التركيب الثاني فهو أقل شهرة من سابقه وإن كانت الصيغة قياسية ،وربما عدل العرب عنها لأنها تثير اللبس مع موضع السجود من الإنسان ،فالقرآن الكريم نزل بلسان عربي مبين ولم ينزل بنحو عربي متين .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تقديم الجوائزتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه القصة التي دارت بين عمر بن الخطاب -رضي الله عنه -والشاعر سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس حينما أنشده :
عميرةَ ودِّع إن تجهَّزتَ غاديا //  كفى الشَّيبُ والإسلامُ للمرءِ ناهيا
فقال له عمر: لو قدَّمت الإسلام لأجزتك، فقال: والله ما سعرت. يريد: ما شعرت،وقصد الشاعر أن يقول :إنه كان واقعا تحت تأثير الضابط اللفظي وليس المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في المحافظة على المشاعر الإنسانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه القصة التي تتحدث عن خروج عمر بن الخطاب-رضي الله عنه- في المدينه ليلا فرأى نارا موقدة في الخباء فقال : يا اهل الضوء ،عدولا عن الأصل ،وكره ان يقول : يا اهل النار بحسب الأصل ، وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،وللمحافظة على مشاعر الناس ،وهذا من ادب الاسلام في احترام الناس.
كما كان الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد قد رأى في بيته ذات مرة حزمة من الخيزران ، فسأل وزيره الفضل بن الربيع : ما هذه؟فأجابه الوزير : عروق الرماح يا أمير المؤمنين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،عدولا عن الأصل ،ولم يقل له : إنها الخيزران ،بحسب الأصل ،من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ، ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المحافظة على مشاعر الخليفة ،لأن أم هارون الرشيد اسمها " الخيزران " فالوزير  تحلى بالأدب في الإجابة ،والإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين القرون الزمنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* خَيْرُ النَّاسِ قَرْنِي ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ، ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ يَلُونَهُمْ ، ثُمَّ يَجِيءُ أَقْوَامٌ تَسْبِقُ شَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ يَمِينَهُ ، وَيَمِينُهُ شَهَادَتَهُ"* فهذا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على ذكر الخيرية والفضل والشرف في القرون وأصحابها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي القرون ومن يعيش فيها مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بالأهمية والفضل والشرف هو قرنه صلى الله عليه وسلم وقرن صحابته من السلف الصالح ،حيث العبادة والعلم والأخلاق الحسنة ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو قرن التابعين الذين يقل فضلهم عمن سبقهم ،ثم يأتي المبني الثالث وهو مبنى تابعي التابعين ،وهذا المبنى هو الأقل خيرية وفضلا من بين القرون ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، إلى أن نصل إلى عصرنا الحالي وهو أسوأ القرون على الإطلاق ، حيث الأخلاق السيئة وشهادة الزور والحلف الكاذب ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين السمع والعقلتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الكافرين:"* وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ"*حيث قدم سبحانه وتعالى السمع على العقل بالأهمية والزمن والطبع من الخاص إلى العام ،لأن الدعوة تكون بالتبليغ والتبليغ يحتاج إلى السمع أولا ثم إلى التعقل ثانيا ،ووجه تقديم السمع على العقل أن العقل بمنزلة الكليّ والسمع بمنزلة الجُزئي ورعياً للترتيب الطبيعي لأن سمع دعوة النذير هو أول ما يتلقاه المنذَرون ، ثم يُعمِلون عقولهم في التدبر فيها ،فجاء تقديم السماع على التعقل ، مراعاة للترتيب الطبيعى ، لأن السماع يكون أولا ، ثم يعقبه التعقل والتدبر لما يسمع ،لكن الكافرين لم يسمعوا دعوة الرسل ولم يتدبروها بعقولهم فكانت جهنم مصيرا لهم ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكرا جزيلا لك


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الكافر:"*يَتَوَا  َىٰ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِن سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ ۚ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَىٰ هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ ۗ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى*يتوارى*للت  عبير عن الغياب عن الأنظار حياء وخجلا ،بينما يقول تعالى:"* فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ * الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ"*للتع  بير عن غياب النجوم عن الأنظار ذلا وانكسارا من ضوء الشمس ، أما الغياب عن قدر وقيمة وعظمة فيسميه العرب الأفول ،قال تعالى:"*فلما رأى القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكونن من القوم الضالين *فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر فلما أفلت قال يا قوم إني بريء مما تشركون "* أما الغياب عن عجز فيسميه العرب اختفاء ،قال تعالى:"*قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ"*حيث يقول تعالى* وألقوه في قَعْرِ الجبّ *حيث يَغيبُ خبره لأنه لا يستطيع الخروج،فلكل نوع من الغياب مفردة خاصة به.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الكافر:"*يَتَوَا  َىٰ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ مِن سُوءِ مَا بُشِّرَ بِهِ ۚ أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَىٰ هُونٍ أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ ۗ أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى يتوارى للتعبير عن الغياب عن الأنظار حياء وخجلا ،بينما يقول تعالى:" فَلا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ  الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ"*للتع  بير عن غياب النجوم عن الأنظار ذلا وانكسارا من ضوء الشمس ، أما الغياب عن قدر وقيمة وعظمة فيسميه العرب الأفول ،قال تعالى:" فلما رأى القمر بازغا قال هذا ربي فلما أفل قال لئن لم يهدني ربي لأكونن من القوم الضالين  فلما رأى الشمس بازغة قال هذا ربي هذا أكبر فلما أفلت قال يا قوم إني بريء مما تشركون " أما الغياب عن عجز فيسميه العرب اختفاء ،قال تعالى:"*قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِّنْهُمْ لَا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِن كُنتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ"*حيث يقول تعالى* وألقوه في قَعْرِ الجبّ حيث يَغيبُ خبره لأنه لا يستطيع الخروج،فلكل نوع من الغياب مفردة خاصة به.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في الأدعية الإسلاميةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولنا في هذا الدعاء:"*اللهم إنا ندعوك بصالح أعمالنا أن ترفع عنا البلاء والوباء يا أرحم الراحمين*حيث نضمِّن الفعل *ندعوك*معنى الفعل *نتوسل إليك*أو نسألك أو نطلب منك بصالح أعمالنا،ولهذا نجيء بحر الجر *الباء* بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى لمريم عليها السلام:"*وَهُزِّ   إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا"*حيث قال تعالى *هزي*وهي من *هزَّ*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتعبير عن الدفع والتحريك الخفيف برفق ،والذي أفاد هذا المعنى هو وجود حرف الهاء الهوائي والضعيف والرخو ،وهذا الطلب يتناسب مع وضعها الصحي حيث كانت مرهقة وعلى وشك الولادة ولا تقدر على التحريك والدفع القوي ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ تَؤُزُّهُمْ أَزًّا"* فجاء ب*تؤزهم*وهي من *أزَّ* أي: تحركهم تحريكا قويا ، وتهزهم هزا شديداً ، وتحرضهم على ارتكاب المعاصى والموبقات حتى يقعوا فيها ،وقد جاءت قوة المعنى بسبب وجود حرف الهمزة الانفجاري القوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى على لسان جبريل عليه السلام عندما طلب منه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يكثر من زيارته  :"* وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ ۖ لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَٰلِكَ ۚ وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا"* حيث قال تعالى*نتنزل لإفادة معنى التدرج والتمهل في تنزل القرآن الكريم ،كما قدم الدنيا على الآخر ة بالزمن والأهمية والطبع ،وفي الآية الكريمة إيجاز حذف لعدم الأهمية المعنوية لأن الكلام مفهوم بدون المحذوف،وذلك في قوله تعالى*وما بين ذلك* والتقدير:وما بين ذلك الوقت وذلك الوقت ،كما قال تعالى:"وما كان ربك نسيا"* فجاء بصيغة المبالغة *نسيا*للتعبير عن الإحاطة الكاملة والعلم الكامل بكل ما جرى في الماضي ويجري في الحاضر وسيجري في المستقبل ،كما جاء بصيغة المبالغة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو نفي نسبة   النسيان إلى الله تعالى ،فالله تعالى لا ينسى أبدا ،وفي هذا تطمين لنفس الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب:إن بك زيد مأخوذ.
ويقولون.    :إن بك زيدا مأخوذ.
التركيب الأول يتكون من *إن* ومن ضمير الشأن اسمها ،والتقدير:إنه أوإن الشأن بك زيد مأخوذ ،وزيد مبتدأ ومأخوذ خبر المبتدأ ،وبك شبه الجملة متعلقة بالخبر،والجملة الاسمية  خبر *إن* وهذه الجملة مؤكدة ب*إن*،وهذا رأي البصريين ،أما الكوفيون فيهملون *إن* لضعفها بسبب الفصل بينها وبين اسمها ،حيث ضعفت العلاقة المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بينهما ،فيعود ما بعدها جملة اسمية غير مؤكدة مكونة من مبتدأ وهو*زيد* ومن الخبر*مأخوذ ،وشبه الجملة *بك*متعلقة بالخبر .أما التركيب الثاني فيتكون من *إن* ومن اسمها *زيدا* ومن خبرها *مأخوذ*وشبه الجملة* بك* متعلقة بالخبر ،وهذه الجملة مؤكدة ، وتم تقديم شبه الجملة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب:جاء القائد عمر
ويقولون.    :جاء أبو حفص عمر
*عمر* في التركيب الأول بدل ،وهو المقصود بحكم المجيء،وليس أي قائد ،ويمكن إحلاله مكان المبدل منه ،أما *عمر* في التركيب الثاني فهو عطف بيان ،وليس هو المقصود بحكم المجيء بل المتبوع ، وليس هو على نية إحلاله محل المتبوع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي خيرا


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المتقين:"*إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ* آَخِذِينَ مَا آَتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ *كَانُوا قَلِيلًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ * وَبِالْأَسْحَار  ِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  "*
فقدم وقت الاستغفار على فعل الاستغفار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التنويه بفضل وقت الاستغفار وهو وقت السحر ،وأخر الفعل لأن الجملة معطوفة على جملة تأخر فيها الفعل ،ومن أجل تناسب الفواصل القرآنية ،كما جاء بصيغة الفعل يستغفرون بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للدلالة على التجدد والحدوث ،وهي صيغة أقل قوة من صيغة الاسم ،وجاء بها هنا لأنه يتحدث عن فعل ماض،ومن أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية كذلك ،بينما يقول تعالى عن المتقين كذلك :"*الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ * الصَّابِرِينَ وَالصَّادِقِينَ وَالْقَانِتِينَ وَالْمُنفِقِينَ وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ "* فقدم الاستغفار على الوقت بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتنويه بفضل الاستغفار بغض النظر عن الوقت ،وبسبب منزلة المعنى بين هذه الصفة والصفات التي قبلها ،وبسبب سبق الحديث عن المغفرة ،كما تأخر الوقت وهو الأسحار من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية كما جاء هنا بصيغة الاسم *المستغفرين*للدل  الة على الثبات والديمومة ،وهي أقوى من الفعل ،وجاء بهذه الصيغة لأنها حالية ،والمؤمن يديم الاستغفار ويكثر منه طمعا في الثواب وبعدا عن العقاب .
وخص وقت الأسحار بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا لأن النفس تكون فيه أصفى، والقلب فيه أجمع، ولأنه وقت يستلذ فيه الكثيرون النوم فإذا أعرض المؤمن عن تلك اللذة وأقبل على ذكر الله كانت الطاعة أكمل وأقرب إلى القبول. روى مسلم في صحيحه عن أبى هريرة أن رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم قال: «ينزل ربنا- عز وجل- إلى سماء الدنيا كل ليلة حين يمضى ثلث الليل الأول فيقول: أنا الملك من ذا الذي يدعوني فأستجيب له، من ذا الذي يسألنى فأعطيه، من ذا الذي يستغفرنى فأغفر له، فلا يزال كذلك حتى يطلع الفجر»
وقد قيل : إن يعقوب ، عليه السلام ، لما قال لبنيه : * سوف أستغفر لكم ربي * أنه أخرهم إلى وقت السحر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِن قَبْلِهِم مِّن قَرْنٍ مَّكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّن لَّكُمْ وَأَرْسَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِم مِّدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا الْأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  م بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَنشَأْنَا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ"*حيث عدل سبحانه وتعالى في قوله*مَّكَّنَّا  ُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّن لَّكُمْ* من الغيبة إلى الخطاب مع أنه يتحدث عن الكفار المحكي عنهم،فكان الأصل أن يقول *نمكن لهم* لكنه عدل عن ذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس،قال صاحب المنار: وكان الظاهر أن يقال: مكناهم في الأرض- أى القرون- ما لم نمكنهم، أى الكفار المحكي عنهم المستفهم عن حالهم، فعدل عن ذلك بالالتفات من الغيبة إلى الخطاب، لما في إيراد الفعلين بضميري الغيبة من إيهام اتحاد مرجعهما، وكون المثبت عين المنفي، فقيل ما لم نمكن لكم "من أجل أمن اللبس ،وهناك من يرى أن العرب تقول عن الغائب المحكي عنه:قلت لمحمد ما أكرمه ،وقلت لمحمد ما أكرمك ،وجيء هنا بالصيغة الثانية وهي صيغة الخطاب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس،وذلك لأن صيغة الغائب تثير اللبس ،بتوهم توحد مرجع الضمائر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الاحتياج المعنوي في بيان المعنى اللغويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز المعاني اللغوية ،كما هو الحال في تمييز معنى كلمة *الكتاب* فهي في قوله تعالى:"* الم * ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه هدى للمتقين "بمعنى القرآن الكريم،أو النص المكتوب بدليل منزلة المعنى بينها وبين اسم الإشارة*ذلك* و*هدى للمتقين* وهي بهذا المعنى في قوله تعالى:"*أتأمرون الناس بالبر وتنسون أنفسكم وأنتم تتلون الكتاب أفلا تعقلون "*بدليل منزلة المعنى بينها وبين التلاوة ،أما في قوله تعالى:"*ومنهم أميون لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني وإن هم إلا يظنون "*فهي بمعنى الكتابة،بدليل منزلة المعنى بينها وبين قوله تعالى*أميون*و*لا يعلمون* ،وهي بمعنى مكاتبة العبد على مال يحصل به على الحرية في قوله تعالى:"*والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا"*بدليل منزلة المعنى بينها وبين قوله تعالى*فكاتبوهم * وبهذا نميز معنى الكلمة عن طريق الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب اللغوي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> متعك الله بالصحة والعافية


اللهم آمين وإياك وجزاك الله خيرا ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب:محمد الطالب.
ويقولون.   :محمد هو الطالب.
كلمة الطالب في التركيب الأول يجوز فيها أن تكون صفة ويجوز فيها أن تكون خبرا ،وهو تركيب ملبس يخلو من التوكيد ،فإذا أردنا رفع اللبس جئنا بضمير الفصل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس وتوكيد بناء الخبر على المبتدأ والتخصيص ،وصارت كلمة * الطالب*خبرا لا غير ،قال تعالى :* أَمِ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِۦٓ أَوْلِيَآءَ ۖ فَٱللَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْوَلِىُّ وَهُوَ يُحْىِ ٱلْمَوْتَىٌٰ"* فالله تعالى يرد على من اتخذ غيره وليا ،ويخصص الولاية في نفسه سبحانه وتعالى ،ويؤكد الولاية في نفسه ،ولو لم يكن الضمير *هو* موجودا في الموضعين لكانت العبارة هكذا:"فالله الولي ويحيي الموتى " ولكان المعنى غير المعنى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الكلام بين التمام والنقصتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في  قولنا:
يقرأ زيد الكتاب ،وهي جملة تامة المعنى ،لأنها مبنية على الفعل يقرأ الذي يحتاج إلى المباني: الفاعل والمفعول به ،وبهذا يكون الكلام تام المعنى ،بينما لو قلنا:إن يقرأ زيد الكتاب صار الكلام ناقصا لأننا بنينا الكلام على *إن* التي تحتاج إلى المباني: الشرط والجواب ،فيجب أن تأتي بالجواب ليكون الكلام تاما ،فالعلاقة بين أجزاء التركيب تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي بين المبني عليه والمباني ،واللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِي الْمَوْتَىٰ ۖ قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِن ۖ قَالَ بَلَىٰ وَلَٰكِن لِّيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي ۖ قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِّنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِّنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ سَعْيًا ۚ وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ"*حيث اختار سبحانه وتعالى * الطير* من بين المخلوقات  وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن الطير من صفاته الطيران، وأنه لا يستأنس بالإنسان بل يطير بمجرد رؤيته، ومع ذلك فقد جاءت إلى إبراهيم عليه السلام بعد إحيائها ،وهذا دليل آخر على قدرة الله تعالى ،ولسهولة حصول ما يُفعل به من التجزئة والتفرقة  ،كما قال تعالى:"*يأتينك سعيا*فجاء بالحال مصدرا للمبالغة في السعي الذي يدل على قدرة الله تعالى ،فهو يحييها ،وليس هذا فقط بل تأتي إليك سعيا على الرغم من شعور الطير بالتوحش من الإنسان ،فهذا أعظم دليل على قدرة الله تعالى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدتُّنَّ يُوسُفَ عَن نَّفْسِهِ ۚ قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِن سُوءٍ ۚ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ الْآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدتُّهُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى*حصحص*ولم يقل ظهر أو بان أو تبين ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية ،فمن جهة المعنى فكلمة *حصحص* فيها المبالغة في الظهور والوضوح بعد محاولة إخفائه المتعمد  من امرأة العزيز ، وفيها معنى انفصال الحق عن الباطل ،وقد جاءت قوة المعنى بسبب تكرار الحروف ،وهي على وزن فعلل الذي يفيد القوة كدمدم ،وزلزل ،ووسوس ، هذا من جهة المعنى ، أما من جهة اللفظ فالآية الكريمة تكثر فيها الحروف الصفيرية كالسين والصاد والزاي ، كما يتكرر فيها حرف الحاء وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا لا نجده في غيرها من الكلمات ،فالقرآن الكريم يقوم على الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الجملة الفعلية بين الأصل والعدولتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب بحسب الأصل :أكرم زيد عمرا ، حيث يقدمون الفاعل نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية على المفعول ،لأن حاجة الفعل إلى الفاعل أشد من حاجته للمفعول ،فقد يكون الفعل بلا مفعول ولكنه لا يكون بغير الفاعل،فالفاعل أهم بالنسبة للفعل ،وعندما نذكر الفعل فأول ما يتبادر إلى أذهاننا ذكر الفاعل ثم ذكر المفعول ،لكنهم قد يعدلون عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا فيقولون: أكرم عمرا زيد ،وعمرا أكرم زيد ،فيقدمون المفعول على الفاعل نحو الفعل بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ، مع ملاحظة أنهم ينصبون المفعول والفعلُ ما زال في العقل ،ويربطون بينهما برابط الاحتياج المعنوي ،ويدللون على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس ،فالإنسان يختزن في ذاكرته المفردات وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة ،ثم يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة التي تمنع اللبس ،وهو يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> متعك الله بالصحة والعافية


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
 يقول العرب:اللهم ارحمنا أيتها الأمة المؤمنة.
ويقولون.     :أيتها الأمة المؤمنة اللهم ارحمنا.
*أيتها*في التركيب الأول مفعول به منصوب على الاختصاص بفعل محذوف تقديره أعني أو أخص ، لأنها مسبوقة بضمير المتكلمين الذي يحتاج إلى التفسير ،من أجل تعيينه وبيان المقصود منه ، أما*أيتها*في التركيب الثاني فهي منادى مبني على الضم في محل نصب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تقديم الخوف على الحزنتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ "*بتقديم نفي الخوف على نفي الحزن في كل القرآن الكريم وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن الخوف يتعلق بالمستقبل ، أما الحزن فيتعلق بالماضي ،والله تعالى يريد أن يطمئن عباده على مستقبلهم،لا أن يتحدث عن ماضيهم  ،وهذا أهم شيء عند الإنسان ،فعدم الخوف وعدم الحزن يترتبان من الأهم إلى الأقل أهمية ،ولأن تأثير الخوف على حياة الإنسان أشد من تأثير الحزن ،فقد يؤدي الخوف الدائم والقلق إلى نقص المناعة مما يجعل الإنسان عرضة للأمراض التي تفتك به ومن ثم الموت ، كما أن حياة الإنسان في الأمن والأمان أفضل ولا شك في ذلك من حياة ملؤها الخوف .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أطال الله عمرك في طاعته

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الجملة الاسمية بين الأصل والعدولتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب بحسب الأصل :أنا عربي ، حيث يجعل المبتدأ المبني عليه هو الأول في الرتبة(المنزلة والموقع) ثم يبني الخبر عليه من أجل الإخبار عن عروبته،فإذا أراد الافتخار بعروبته:قال عربي أنا ،حيث يجعل الخبر المبني هو الأول في الرتبة(المنزلة والموقع)عدولا عن الأصل،وبين المبني عليه والمباني منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي،مع ملاحظة أنهم يرفعون الخبر والمبتدأ ما زال في العقل ،ويربطون بين الخبر والمبتدأ برابط الاحتياج المعنوي ، ويدللون على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس ، وهذا يعني أن العربي يختزن المفردات وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة في ذاكرته ثم يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك، وهو يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أطال الله عمرك في طاعته


اللهم آمين وإياك أخي الحبيب.
بارك الله فيك وحفظك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَإِن مِّنكُمْ إِلَّا وَارِدُهَا ۚ كَانَ عَلَىٰ رَبِّكَ حَتْمًا مَّقْضِيًّا"*حيث قال تعالى*وإن*ولم يقل *ما*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية،فمن جهة المعنى النفي ب *إن* أقوى وآكد من *ما* ،كما أن هناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوى بين القوة والتوكيد وبين حتمية قضاء الله تعالى،هذا من جهة المعنى،أما من جهة اللفظ فهناك جناس ومنزلة صوتية بين *إن* و*إلا* وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا جميلا وسلاسة في النطق لا نجده في أداة النفي *ما*،فالقرآن الكريم يقوم على الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المصادر اللغويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولي:المصادر اللغوية هي:القرآن الكريم،والسنة النبوية الشريفة،ونثر العرب والشعر العربي ،فهذا القول مبني على ذكر المصادر اللغوية ،ثم تأتي المباني،وهي المصادر اللغوية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو القرآن الكريم ،لأنه كلام الله تعالى الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه ،وهو أوثق نص وصل إلينا ،يليه الحديث النبوي الشريف ،وهو كلام المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى ،لكن الأقل من القليل منه مكذوب موضوع ،يليه نثر العرب وهو من صنع الإنسان الذي يخطئ ويصيب ،ثم يأتي شعر العرب المحكوم بالوزن والقافية والضرورة ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

متعك الله بالصحة والعافية

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب:زيد أكرم عمرا .
ويقولون.    :زيدا أكرم عمرو.
هذان تركيبان يتكونان من نفس الكلمات ولكنهما يختلفان من حيث المعنى والإعراب،فالأول مبتدأ وخبر ،والثاني مفعول به وفعل وفاعل ،وذلك بسبب اختلاف منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التراكيب ،ومن الملاحظ في التركيب الأول أن المتكلم يرفع الاسم الأول والخبر ما زال في العقل، ليجعله مبتدأ مبنيا عليه محتاجا للخبر فيبني عليه الخبر ،وفي التركيب الثاني ينصب المفعول قبل مجيء الفعل ليجعل منه مفعولا به للفعل القادم الذي ما زال في العقل ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،فيربط المتكلم بينهما برابط الاحتياج المعنوي،ويدلل على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين مصادر التشريع الإسلاميةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولي:مصادر التشريع الإسلامية المعتبرة هي:القرآن الكريم،والسنة النبوية الشريفة،والإجما  ع والقياس ،فهذا القول مبني على ذكر مصادر التشريع الإسلامية ،ثم تأتي المباني،وهي مصادر التشريع الإسلامية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو القرآن الكريم ،لأنه كلام الله تعالى الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه ،وهو أوثق نص وصل إلينا ،وهو أهم مصدر لتشريع القوانين الإسلامية،وهو دستور المسلمين ،يليه الحديث النبوي الشريف ،وهو كلام المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى إن هو إلا وحي يوحى ،لكن الأقل من القليل منه مكذوب موضوع،وهذان المصدران هما الأصل في التشريع،وهما أهم من الفرع:الإجماع والقياس،والإجما  ع هو إجماع ولاة الأمر وعلماء الأمة والأشراف والأعيان والوجهاء،وهم أهل الحل والعقد ،يُلجأ إليهم عند عدم النص لأنه لا اجتهاد مع النص،وهذا الإجماع يكون بدليل من القرآن الكريم أو السنة النبوية الشريفة،ولا يخالفه أحد من أهل العلم،يليه القياس ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
نقول:نحب الله تعالى والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ولا نقول:نحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والله تعالى. 
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،حيث يتقدم الله تعالى على رسوله الكريم نحو الفعل نحب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن والطبع ،وأسباب تقديم الله تعالى أكثر من أسباب تقديم الرسول الكريم ،يليه في المحبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو غير سليم لأن إجازته تعني أن حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتفوق على حب الله تعالى في القلوب،بسبب تقديم الرسول الكريم على لفظ الجلالة نحو الفعل نحب بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية،وهذا لا يرتضيه المسلم ،لأن منزلة المعنى لا تسمح بذلك،كما أن أسباب التقديم غير موجودة ،كما هو الحال في تقديم لفظ الجلالة ،فلا يتقدم بالضابط المعنوي،ولكن إن حصل مثل هذا التقديم في الشعر مثلا فإننا نقول إن التقديم بالضابط اللفظي من العام إلى الخاص ،أو من الأقل أهمية إلى الأهم ،وقد يكون التقديم من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*فَأُلْقِ  َ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَىٰ"*بتقدي  م هارون على موسى عليهما السلام ، والتقديم بالسبب اللفظي والترتيب من العام إلى الخاص ،عدولا عن الأصل،ومثلما قال الشاعر سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس:
عميرة ودع إن تجهزت غازيا/كفى الشيب والإسلام للمرء ناهيا
بتقديم الشيب على الإسلام بالضابط اللفظي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
> نقول:نحب الله تعالى والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.
> ولا نقول:نحب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والله تعالى. 
> التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،حيث يتقدم الله تعالى على رسوله الكريم نحو الفعل نحب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن والطبع ،وأسباب تقديم الله تعالى أكثر من أسباب تقديم الرسول الكريم ،يليه في المحبة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ،والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو غير سليم لأن إجازته تعني أن حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يتفوق على حب الله تعالى في القلوب،بسبب تقديم الرسول الكريم على لفظ الجلالة نحو الفعل نحب بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية،وهذا لا يرتضيه المسلم ،لأن منزلة المعنى لا تسمح بذلك،كما أن أسباب التقديم غير موجودة ،كما هو الحال في تقديم لفظ الجلالة ،فلا يتقدم بالضابط المعنوي،ولكن إن حصل مثل هذا التقديم في الشعر مثلا فإننا نقول إن التقديم بالضابط اللفظي من العام إلى الخاص ،أو من الأقل أهمية إلى الأهم ،وقد يكون التقديم من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:فألقي السحرة سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ هَارُونَ وَمُوسَى بتقديم هارون على موسى عليهما السلام ، والتقديم بالسبب اللفظي والترتيب من العام إلى الخاص ،عدولا عن الأصل،ومثلما قال الشاعر سحيم عبد بني الحسحاس:
> عميرة ودع إن تجهزت غازيا/كفى الشيب والإسلام للمرء ناهيا
> بتقديم الشيب على الإسلام بالضابط اللفظي.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها.


متعك الله بالصحة وجزاك الله خيرا ووبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

التساهل بعلامة المنزلة والمكانةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول العرب:هذا جحرُ ضبٍ خربٌ ، وكلمة *خرب*صفة للجحر بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ،لأن الضب لا يكون خربا ،لكنهم قد يتساهلون أو يتسامحون بعلامة المنزلة والمكانة عند وضوح المعنى من أجل الهدف اللفظي وهو الإنسجام الصوتي ،فيقولون:هذا جحرُ ضبٍ خرب.ٍ،فيجرون كلمة*خرب*بسبب مجاورتها لكلمة ضب المجرورة،عند وضوح المعنى،لأن الضب لا يكون خربا،ومنزلة المعنى واضحة بين أجزاء التركيب ،فكلمة خرب تابعة للجحر في المعنى وتابعة للضب في اللفظ ،فالعربي يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أسعدك الله في الدارين

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في عودة الضمائرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:"*«من أعان ظالما سلطه الله عليه"حيث يعود الضمير في *سلطه* على الظالم ،ويعود الضمير في*عليه*على *من* بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ، وهذا أولى من عودة الضمير الأول على المرجع الأول ،وعودة الضمير الثاني على المرجع الثاني ،لأن الفصل الواحد أولى من الفصلين ، وهذا مثل قولنا:قابلتُ زيدا باكيا ضاحكا ،فالباكي زيد والضاحك أنا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أسعدك الله في الدارين


اللهم آمين وإياك أخي الحبيب عزام.
رفع الله قدرك وجزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّا هَدَيْنَٰهُ ٱلسَّبِيلَ إِمَّا شَاكِرًا وَإِمَّا كَفُورًا"*حيث يجب تعدد الحال بعد*إما* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن *إما*للتفصيل ،والتفصيل لا يكون لواحد ،فلا نكتفي به ،ومثل ذلك قولنا :قابلت زيدا لا ضاحكا ولا باكيا ،حيث لا يجوز الاقتصار على حال واحدة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،حيث لا يتم معنى الكلام ،لأن الحال وقع بعد لا النافية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أظلك الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*قَدْ مَكَرَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَأَتَى ٱللَّهُ بُنْيَٰنَهُم مِّنَ ٱلْقَوَاعِدِ فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلسَّقْفُ مِن فَوْقِهِمْ وَأَتَىٰهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى*من فوقهم*مع أن السقف لا يكون إلا فوقهم ،فلماذا جاء بقوله من فوقهم؟لقد جاء بقوله*من فوقهم* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل إزالة الشك وللتوكيد ، ليعلمك أنهم كانوا حالين تحته ،والعرب تقول : خر علينا سقف ووقع علينا حائط ، وإن لم يكن وقع عليه ،فجاء بقوله : من فوقهم ليخرج هذا الشك الذي في كلام العرب فقال : من فوقهم أي عليهم وقع وكانوا تحته فهلكوا وما أفلتوا ،وهناك شيء آخر وهو أنه جاء بمن الابتدائية التي تفيد القرب وابتداء الغاية المكانية ليدل على الإصابة المباشرة والقاتلة ،مثلما قال تعالى:"*هَٰذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ ۖ فَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِّن نَّارٍ يُصَبُّ مِن فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ"*فجاء بمن للدلالة على قوة التأثير ،وهب أنك أطلقت النار على أحد من بعيد فقد تصيبه وقد لا تصيبه ،أما إن كانت الرمية من مكان قريب فهي القاتلة لا محالة ،كما قال تعالى:"*فأتى بنيانهم من القواعد* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للدلالة على شدة الاستئصال.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أظلك الله في ظله يوم لا ظل إلا ظله.


اللهم آمين وإياك.
وجعلني الله وإياك من أهل الجنة وأعاذنا من النار.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

اللهم آمين يا رب العالمين.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَاللَّه   يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَاللَّه   يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ"* ،والأصل في هذه العبارة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو:والله يؤيد من يشاء بنصره ،لأن المفعول به*من* أهم للفعل من شبه الجملة *بنصره* ولكن تم العدول عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين التأييد وبين النصر ،كما تم العدول عن الأصل من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،لأن تأخير شبه الجملة يجعلها متعلقة بالفعل *يشاء*مع أنها متعلقة بالفعل*يؤيد* كما تم العدول عن الأصل من أجل الجمع بين الضمير في شبه الجملة وهو الهاء وبين المرجع حيث سبق ذكر لفظ الجلالة،كما تقدم شبه الجملة نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،لأنهم في حالة حرب ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِن قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَٰئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ ۗ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا"* حيث قال تعالى"بجهالة" بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل تقييد التوبة التي أوجب الله تعالى على نفسه قبولها ، والمقصود بالجهالة السفه والطيش ،لأن المقيم على الذنب مع علمه بالتحريم والعاقبة لا توبة له ، قَالَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : التَّائِبُ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ كَمَنْ لَا ذَنْبَ لَهُ ، وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رُ مِنَ الذَّنْبِ وَهُوَ مُقِيمٌ كَالْمُسْتَهْزِ  ئِ بِرَبِّهِ ، وَمَنْ أَذَى مُسْلِمًا كَانَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ مِثْلُ كَذَا وَكَذَا ذَكَرَ شَيْئًا" كما قال تعالى بعد ذلك*من قريب*أي من زمن قريب، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،فهذا شرط آخر للتوبة المقبولة وهو أن تكون قريبة من زمن المعصية ،وربما كان المعنى أن لا تتأخر التوبة إلى وقت الموت ،قال تعالى :"*وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الْآنَ وَلَا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُولَـٰئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا"والله تعالى أعلم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين كيفيات التحية الإسلاميةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُم بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر كيفية التحية في الإسلام ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي كيفيات التحية ،وهي المباني ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الرد بأفضل من التحية التي يلقيها عليك أخوك المسلم ،بأن تزيد على تحيته ،وهذا أفضل وأشرف ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني،وهو رد التحية كما هي بدون زيادة أو نقصان ،وهذا أقل فضلا وشرفا ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها ،  وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي  تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب:زيد عالم بالأخبار
ويقولون.    :زيد علام بالأخبار
ويقولون.    :زيد عليم بالأخبار
التركيب الأول يفيد اتصاف زيد بالعلم على وجه التجدد والحدوث والتغير ،أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد اتصاف زيد بالعلم على وجه التكرار والكثرة والمبالغة ،أما التركيب الثالث فيفيد اتصاف زيد بالعلم على وجه الديمومة والثبات. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى "*بَدَّلْنَاهُ  مْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا"* حيث قال تعالى"*بَدَّلْنَ  اهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا"*فأعاد كلمة الجلود بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،لأن عدم ذكرها والاكتفاء بكلمة غيرها قد يوهم القارئ أن التبديل يكون بشيء آخر غير الجلود ،نقول:بدلت الكتاب بكتاب غيره ،وذلك إذا استبدلت الكتاب بكتاب،ونقول:است  دلت الكتاب بغيره،إذا استبدلت الكتاب بشيء آخر غير الكتاب ،ولهذا أعاد سبحانه وتعالى ذكر الجلود بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس ،وليكون المعنى بدلنا الجلود بجلود غيرها لا بشيء آخر.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعري
قال الشاعر:
ألَا يا اِسلَمِي يا دارَ مَيٍّ عَلى البِلَى
وَلا زالَ مُنهَلا بِجَرعائِكِ القَطرُتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر:
ألَا يا اِسلَمِي يا دارَ مَيٍّ عَلى البِلَى
وَلا زالَ مُنهَلا بِجَرعائِكِ القَطرُ
حيث قال الشاعر*ولا زال* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الدعاء لديار المحبوبة بدوام نزول الغيث عليها ،ولم يقل*ما زال* لأنه لا يريد الإخبار،فدعا لها بالسلامة وبدوام الغيث ،وبين الدعاء والدعاء منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، والمعنى: يدعو لدار حبيبته بأن تدوم لها السلامة على مر الزمان من طوارق الحدثان وأن يدوم نزول الأمطار بساحتها، وكنى بنزول الأمطار عن الخصب والنماء بما يستتبع من رفاهية أهلها، وإقامتهم في ربوعها، وعدم المهاجرة منها لانتجاع الغيث والكلأ.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي خيرا


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ ۖ وَلَا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ ۖ وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَمْوَالِكُمْ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا"* ويمكن تحليل هذه الآية الكريمة من ناحية نقدية وبلاغية ونحوية بناء على الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية ،فمن ناحية نقدية نلاحظ استعمال كلمة*آتوا*بحسب الضابطين:المعنو   واللفظي،فمن ناحية المعنى نجد كلمة *آتوا* اللينة والرقيقة،والتي توحي باللين في التعامل والدفع قد استخدمت في موطن اللين والرقة وهو موطن رعاية الأيتام ،وبين الرقة واللين ورعاية الأيتام منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، كما تم استعمال كلمة*آتوا*بالضاب  ط اللفظي حيث تكثر الحروف اللينة كالتاء والميم واللام الرقيقة في الآية الكريمة ،وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا جميلا وسلاسة في النطق في الآية الكريمة ،بينما يستخدم القرآن الكريم كلمة*أعطى*القوية مثلا في موطن القوة كقوله تعالى*حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون*وقوله تعالى*إنا أعطيناك الكوثر*وقوله تعالى*ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى * هذا من ناحية نقدية ،أما من ناحية البلاغة فنجد أن منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ليست حقيقية بل مجازية بسبب استعمال كلمة اليتامى  في غير ما وضعت له في أصل اللغة ، لأننا لا نعطي اليتامى أموالهم ،ولكننا نعطي من كانوا يتامى ولهذا تحولت منزلة المعنى من الحقيقة إلى المجاز ، أما من ناحية نحوية فنجد أن المفعول الأول قد تقدم على المفعول الثاني نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه فاعل من جهة المعنى لأنه الآخذ ،أما المال فهو مأخوذ ،فهو مفعول لفظا ومعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنية
> قال تعالى:"*وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَىٰ أَمْوَالَهُمْ ۖ وَلَا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ ۖ وَلَا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَمْوَالِكُمْ ۚ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا كَبِيرًا"* ويمكن تحليل هذه الآية الكريمة من ناحية نقدية وبلاغية ونحوية بناء على الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية ،فمن ناحية نقدية نلاحظ استعمال كلمة {آتوا} بحسب الضابطين:
> المعنوي واللفظي،ف
> من ناحية المعنى نجد كلمة {آتوا} اللينة والرقيقة،والتي توحي باللين في التعامل والدفع قد استخدمت في موطن اللين والرقة وهو موطن رعاية الأيتام ،وبين الرقة واللين ورعاية الأيتام منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، كما تم استعمال كلمة {آتوا} بالضابط اللفظي حيث تكثر الحروف اللينة كالتاء والميم واللام الرقيقة في الآية الكريمة ،وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا جميلا وسلاسة في النطق في الآية الكريمة ،بينما يستخدم القرآن الكريم كلمة {أعط} القوية مثلا في موطن القوة كقوله تعالى {حتى يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون} وقوله تعالى*إنا أعطيناك الكوثر*وقوله تعالى*ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى * هذا من ناحية نقدية ،أما من ناحية البلاغة فنجد أن منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ليست حقيقية بل مجازية بسبب استعمال كلمة اليتامى  في غير ما وضعت له في أصل اللغة ، لأننا لا نعطي اليتامى أموالهم ،ولكننا نعطي من كانوا يتامى ولهذا تحولت منزلة المعنى من الحقيقة إلى المجاز ، أما من ناحية نحوية فنجد أن المفعول الأول قد تقدم على المفعول الثاني نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه فاعل من جهة المعنى لأنه الآخذ ،أما المال فهو مأخوذ ،فهو مفعول لفظا ومعنى.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:
> الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


رفع الله قدرك وأحسن إليك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي خيرا


وجزاك ربنا خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي  تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب:ما جاء القومُ إلا زيدٌ
ويقولون.   :ما جاء القومُ إلا زيدًا
التركيب الأول هو الأجود لأن فيه اهتماما بالمعنى واللفظ ،فالمعنى هو نفس المعنى الموجود مع النصب ،والتقدير:جاء القوم زيد، أي أن زيدا قد جاء ،وهذا هو معنى النصب ،ولكن التركيب الأول يزيد عن الثاني في المشاكلة المعنوية واللفظية أو المنزلة المعنوية واللفظية حيث الرفع مع الرفع ،قال تعالى:"*وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَوِ اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ مِنْهُمْ ۖ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا"*
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَإِذًا لَّآتَيْنَاهُم مِّن لَّدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا"*
تفخيم العطاء الإلهيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ ٱقْتُلُوٓاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ أَوِ ٱخْرُجُواْ مِن دِيَٰرِكُم مَّا فَعَلُوهُ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ مِّنْهُمْ ۖ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُواْ مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِۦ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَّهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا*وَإِ  ًا لَّآتَيْنَاهُم مِّن لَّدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا*وَلَهَ  َيْنَاهُمْ صِرَاطًا مُّسْتَقِيمًا"* حيث قال تعالى:*وَإِذًا لَّآتَيْنَاهُم مِّن لَّدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا"*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فقد فخم سبحانه وتعالى الألفاظ من أجل تفخيم المعاني، وقد فخم- سبحانه- هذا العطاء بعدة أمور منها: أنه ذكر- سبحانه- نفسه بصيغة العظمة* لَآتَيْناهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا وَلَهَدَيْناهُم  *ْوذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،وذلك لأن المعطى الكريم إذا ذكر نفسه باللفظ الدال على العظمة عند الوعد بالعطية، دل ذلك على عظمة تلك العطية.ومنها: أن تقديم قوله *مِنْ لَدُنَّا *يدل على التخصيص أى: لآتيناهم من عندنا وحدنا لا من عند غيرنا ، وهذا التخصيص يدل على المبالغة والتشريف، لأنه عطاء من واهب النعم وممن له الخلق والأمر كما في قوله- تعالى- *وَعَلَّمْناهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا عِلْماً *،كما أن كلمة *لدنا*أفخم وأجزل من كلمة *عندنا*ومنها: أنه- سبحانه- وصف هذا الأجر المعطى بالعظمة بعد أن جاء به منكرا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك، وهذا الأسلوب يدل على أن هذا العطاء غير محدود بحدود، وأنه قد بلغ أقصى ما يتصوره العقل من جلال في كمه وفي كيفه، قال تعالى* ذلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ العظيم *
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

طيب الله حياتك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المصالح الدينية والمصالح الدنيويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَمَن يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الْأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً ۚ وَمَن يَخْرُجْ مِن بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ ۗ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الهجرة ومنافعها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي منافع الهجرة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو تحقيق المصالح الدينية كإقامة الشعائر الدينية ورفع الظلم عن نفوس المؤمنين ،كما حصل للمؤمنين مع كفار قريش ،وفي الهجرة إرغام للأعداء وأنوفهم ،وهذا من الدين ،كما أن ابتهاج الإنسان الذي يهاجر عن أهله وبلده بسبب شدة ظلمهم عليه بدولته من حيث إنها تصير سببا لرغم أنوف الأعداء ، أشد من ابتهاجه بتلك الدولة من حيث إنها صارت سببا لسعة العيش عليه ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو سعة العيش وتحقيق المصالح الدنيوية في المقام الثاني لأنه أقل أهمية ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> طيب الله حياتك


اللهم وإياك أخي الحبيب.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال قوله تعالى:"* يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلَالَةِ ۚ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ ۚ وَهُوَ يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهَا وَلَدٌ ۚ فَإِن كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ ۚ وَإِن كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِّجَالًا وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الْأُنثَيَيْنِ ۗ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّوا ۗ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ"*وفي قوله تعالى *يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّوا"*إيجاز حذف لأن الكلام مفهوم بدونه ،حيث لا يكون التبيين من أجل الضلال بل من أجل عدم الضلال ،وقد حذف المحذوف بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي ،ويمكن ان يكون التقدير *كراهة* أن تضلوا ،أو*خشية* أن تضلوا  ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني من أجل استقامة المعنى، وهذا هو رأي البصريين ، ويمكن أن يكون التقدير*ل*أن*لا تضلوا ،لأن * أن تضلّوا * تعليل ل *يبيّنُ * حذفت منه اللام ، وحذفُ الجار مع * أن * شائع ، والمقصود التعليل بنفي الضلال لا لوقوعه؛ لأنّ البيان ينافي التضليل ، فحُذفت لا النافية ، وحذفها مَوجود في مواقع من كلامهم إذا اتّضح المعنى ، كما ورد مع فعل القسم في نحو :
فآليْنَا علَيها أنْ تُبَاعا ... أي أن لا تباع ، وقوله :
نَزلتم منزل الأضياف منّا ... فعجَّلنا القِرى أنْ تشتمونا
أي:ل أن لا تشتمونا بالبخل ،لأن التعجيل بإطعام الضيف لا يوجب الذم بل يوجب المدح، وهذا تأويل الكوفيين .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

رضي الله عني وعنك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن هابيل ابن آدم عليه السلام:"* لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَاْ بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لِأَقْتُلَكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ"* حيث قال تعالى  *لَئِن بَسَطتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي*ف  اء بالجملة الفعلية التي تعبر عن الحدوث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن أخاه فعلا قدبسط يده إليه ليقتله ،بينما جاء بالجملة الاسمية المنفية التي تفيد نفي ثبوت الرغبة في قتل أخيه ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،وأكد عدم نيته في قتل أخيه بواسطة الباء الزائدة التي تفيد التوكيد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> رضي الله عني وعنك


اللهم آمين.
جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك وحفظك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعضاء البدنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ بِالْعَيْنِ وَالْأَنفَ بِالْأَنفِ وَالْأُذُنَ بِالْأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ ۚ فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ ۚ وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر القصاص ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أعضاء الجسم المقتصة منها مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،ومن العام إلى الخاص، ومن الأشد تأثيرا على حياة الإنسان إلى الأخف تأثيرا ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي النفس ،لأنها الأعظم والأهم ،ومن قتل نفسا فكأنما قتل الناس جميعا ،ثم تأتي العين لأنها أهم للإنسان من جهة الحاجة إليها ومن ناحية جمالية ،ثم يأتي جدع الأنف ،وهو أخف من سابقه ،ثم يأتي قطع الأذن ،ثم قلع السن وهذا أخف وأقل أهمية من سابقه ثم تأتي الجراح في النهاية لأنها الأقل أهمية والأخف تأثيرا على حياة الإنسان،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،وختم سبحانه وتعالى الآية الكريمة بقوله*وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَٰئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ"*و  ذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن اليهود فاضلوا بين القتلى والجرحى ،وفي هذا ظلم للنفس الإنسانية بعدم إعطائها للحقوق.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في بيان المعاني اللغويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز المعنى اللغوي ،كما هو الحال في تمييز معنى كلمة* الفتح* ،فقد يكون الفتح بمعنى التوسعة بعد الضيق كما في قوله تعالى: وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكاتٍ مِنَ السَّماء"* ِ ، ويطلق بمعنى الفصل بين الحق والباطل ، ومن ذلك قوله- تعالى-:"* رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنا بِالْحَق"*ِّ ويطلق بمعنى الظفر والنصر كما في قوله- تعالى-:"* إِنَّا فَتَحْنا لَكَ فَتْحاً مُبِيناً"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تقديم الخمر ومفاسدها الدنيوية على مفاسدها الدينيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالْأَنصَابُ وَالْأَزْلَامُ رِجْسٌ مِّنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ"* إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَن يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلَاةِ ۖ فَهَلْ أَنتُم مُّنتَهُونَ"* فهذه الآيات الكريمة نزلت في بداية تكوين المجتمع المسلم في المدينة المنورة،وهي مبنية على تحريم بعض الأشياء الخبيثة والمستقذرة وبدأ بتحريم الخمر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين المبني عليه والمباني، لأنها أكثر وأشد الأشياء المحرمة خبثا وقذارة ،فهي أم الخبائث وأم الكبائر ،تذهب الصحة والعقل والمال ،كما قدم مفاسد الخمر والميسر الدنيوية على مفاسدها الدينية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك لأن الآية الكريمة نزلت في بداية تكوين المجتمع المسلم في المدينة المنورة كما سبق ،وهذا المجتمع يحتاج إلى المحبة والتعاون لا إلى البغضاء والتشاحن ، ومجرّد حدوث العداوة والبغضاء بين المسلمين مفسدة عظيمة ، لأنّ الله أراد أن يكون المؤمنون إخوة إذ لا يستقيم أمْر أمّة بين أفرادها البغضاء ،قال تعالى:"*
وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَىٰ ۖ وَلَا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ"*  ، وفي الحديث النبوي الشريف : « لا تباغضوا ولا تحاسدوا وكونوا عباد الله إخواناً ».
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكرا جزيلا لك


جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتراس في القرآن الكريم والشعر العربيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في الاحتراس في البلاغة،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَأَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ ۖ فِي تِسْعِ آيَاتٍ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ ۚ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ"*حيث قال تعالى*من غير سوء* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية احتراسا من أجل أمن اللبس ،وذلك حتى لا يظن ظان أنها تخرج بيضاء وفيها برص أو بهاق ،فاحترس بقوله سبحانه وتعالى *من غير سوء* عن إمكان أن تدخل في البرص والبهق وغير ذلك، بل تخرج بيضاء كالثلج ،وقال الشاعر العربي:
فوفّني غير مأمور وعودك لي// فليس رؤياك أضغاثا من الحلم
حيث جاء الشاعر بقوله*غير مأمور* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل أمن اللبس احتراسا واحتراما للممدوح ،لأن لفظة *وفني* في البيت فعل أمر ومرتبة الآمر فوق مرتبة المأمور فاحترس بقوله غير مأمور ،حتى لا يظن ظان أنه يأمر الممدوح وهو أعلى منه مرتبة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي كل خير

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية النحوية والبلاغية في آية قرآنية
الفصل بين المتعاطفين وتقديم الكعبة المشرفةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْكَعْبَةَ ٱلْبَيْتَ ٱلْحَرَامَ قِيَٰمًا لِّلنَّاسِ وَٱلشَّهْرَ ٱلْحَرَامَ وَٱلْهَدْىَ وَٱلْقَلَٰٓئِدَ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوٓاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِى ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِى ٱلْأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَىْءٍ عَلِيمٌ"* حيث فصل سبحانه وتعالى بين المتعاطفين بواسطة المفعول الثاني*قياما*بسب  ب أهمية المفعول الثاني للفعل ،ولأن تأخيره إلى ما بعد المتعاطفات يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل المبني عليه ،وقد وضع المفعول الثاني*قياما*في أفضل مكان ،لأن الكعبة المشرفة هي الأهم في كونها قياما للناس ،كما قدم الكعبة على بقية المتعاطفات بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنها الحرم الآمن وهي أهم المتعاطفات التي فيها أمنهم وصلاح دينهم ودنياهم ،والبيت الحرام: بدل من الكعبة أو عطف بيان جيء به على سبيل المدح والتعظيم ووصف بالحرام إيذانا بحرمته وإشعارا بشرفه، حيث حرم- سبحانه- القتل فيه، وجعله مكان أمان الناس واطمئنانهم ،ثم ثنى بالأشهر الحرم التي يمتنع القتال فيها ،فهي أشهر حرم وأمان ثم جاء بالهدي والقلائد آخرا لأنها ليست بأهمية الكعبة المشرفة ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جزاك ربي كل خير


وجزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الطيب والخبيثتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* قُل لَّا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ ۚ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ"* والأصل تقديم الطيب على الخبيث بالأهمية والفضل والشرف من الخاص إلى العام ،ولكن لما كانت الآية الكريمة مبنية على عدم التساوي تقدم الخبيث على الطيب نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل من العام إلى الخاص،لأن الخبيث لا يتساوى مع الطيب ،أما الطيب فيتساوى معه وزيادة ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك، كما قال تعالى:"*وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ"*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التنفير من الخبيث مهما كثر ،كما ذكَّر الفعل*أعجبك*مع الكثرة لأنها مؤنث مجازي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المعجزات النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن عيسى عليه السلام :"*  إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدتُّكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلاً وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر نعم الله تعالى على عيسى عليه السلام ومن ضمنها المعجزات التي أيده الله تعالى بها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المعجزات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،وأولى المعجزات بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هي المعجزات غير المألوفة عند بني إسرائيل،وهي الأهم والأقوى في الإعجاز ،كخلق الطير من الطين وشفاء المرضى ، وهي أقدر وأقوى على دفعهم للإيمان به ،وخاصة أن عيسى عليه السلام بعث في وقت انتشار الطب وعجزه عن معالجة العمى والبرص ،فأيده الله تعالى بهذه المعجزة حتى يؤمن بنو إسرائيل به ،كما أن الخلق أعجز وأصعب من الإحياء، لأن فيه خلقا وإحياء ، ثم جاء بعد ذلك بمعجزة إحياء الموتى ،وهذا شيء مألوف في بني إسرائيل،وأقل إعجازا عندهم ،ويشهد على هذا سورة البقرة ،قال تعالى عن قوم موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام حين قالوا: {لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنظُرُونَ * ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ} [البقرة:55 - 56]، فأحياهم الله بعد أن أخذتهم الصاعقة ،كما قال تعالى في قصة القتيل الذي اختصم فيه بنو إسرائيل زمن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام، فأمرهم الله أن يذبحوا بقرة فيضربوه ببعضها؛ ليخبرهم بمن قتله، ففعلوا فأحياه الله، وأخبرهم بمن قتله، قال الله جل في علاه: {وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ * فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ بِبَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِ اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ} [البقرة:72 - 73]،وقد تأخرت هذه المعجزة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> أحسن الله إليك


اللهم آمين وأحسن إليك.
جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة النحوية والبلاغية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن عيسى عليه السلام :"*   قَالَ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ ٱللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَآ أَنزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَآئِدَةً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِّأَوَّلِنَا وَءَاخِرِنَا وَءَايَةً مِّنكَ ۖ وَٱرْزُقْنَا وَأَنتَ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّٰزِقِينَ"*ح  يث كرر عيسى عليه السلام النداء بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المبالغة في الضراعة ،  إظهارا لنهاية التضرع وشدة الخضوع، حتى يكون تضرعه أهلا للقبول والإجابة ،كما فصل بين البدل والمبدل منه في قوله* تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لِّأَوَّلِنَا وَءَاخِرِنَا"*وق  دم  خبر الفعل الناقص على البدل بسبب أهمية الخبر للفعل الناقص ،ولأن تأخيره يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل الناقص ،كما رتب أهداف المائدة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،فقدم المصلحة الدينية والروحية وهي أن يكون يوم النزول عيدا لتعظيم الله تعالى وللصلاة والفرح ،وأن تكون المائدة آية دالة على صدق نبوته ورسالته ،ثم جاء بالمصلحة الدنيوية والجسمية وهي أن تكون رزقا لهم ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*فَالِقُ الْإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ"*حيث قال تعالى*وجعل الليل سكنا* فجاء بخبر المبتدأ  فعلا ،ولم يقل *وجاعل الليل سكنا*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن كون الليل للسكن ليس بثابت بل متغير،وقد تتخلف هذه العادة ،فقد يكون الليل للعمل وقد يكون للدرس ،وقد يكون للسفر ،ولهذا جاء بصيغة الفعل التي تفيد الحدوث والتغير ،ومثل ذلك *والشمس والقمر حسبانا *أي:وجعل الشمس والقمر حسبانا * لأن الشمس والقمر قد يكونان لشيء آخر كالإضاءة أو للدفء مثلا ،قال تعالى:تعالى: * وهو الذي جعل لكم النجوم لتهتدوا بها في ظلمات البر والبحر"* ، قال بعض السلف: من اعتقد في هذه النجوم غير ثلاث فقد أخطأ وكذب على اللّه سبحانه: أن اللّه جعلها زينة للسماء، ورجوماً للشياطين، ويهتدى بها في ظلمات البر والبحر،فلو جاء بصيغة الاسم لدل ذلك على الثبات ،فقولنا:هذا مدير المدرسة يدل على الثبات ،أما هذا يدير المدرسة فيدل على التغير.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جزاك ربي خيرا

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*وَٱصْبِر   لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا ۖ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ"*حيث قال تعالى*حكم ربك* ولم يقل*حكم الله*أو*حكمنا*مث  ا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أن الرب والمربوبية تؤذن أو تعلم بالعناية بالمربوب ،ومما يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى*فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا*و  ينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كم أعاد ذكر الرب بقوله *بحمد ربك*مع إمكانية الإضمار وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس لأن المسافة قد طالت بين الضمير والمرجع ،ومن أجل التعظيم والتنزيه عن النقائص لأن ذكر الاسم أقوى من الضمير ،كما جاء باللام في قوله تعالى*لحكم ربك*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تكثيف المعنى ،فاللام في قوله : { لحكم ربك } يجوز أن تكون بمعنى *على* ، فيكون لتعدية فعل { اصبر } كقوله تعالى : { واصبر على ما يقولون } [ المزمل : 10 ]  ويجوز فيها معنى * إلى* ، أي: اصبر إلى أن يحكم الله بينك وبينهم فيكون في معنى قوله : { واصبر حتى يحكم اللَّه } [ يونس : 109 ] ويجوز أن تكون للتعليل فيكون { لحكم ربك } هو ما حكَم به من إرساله إلى الناس ، أي اصبر لأنك تقوم بما وجب عليك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> [CENTER]الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
> قال تعالى: "واصبر لحكم رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا"
> تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فإنك بأعيننا ۖ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ"*حيث قال تعالى*حكم ربك* ولم يقل حكم الله أوحكمنا مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أن الرب والمربوبية تقتضي العناية بالمربوب ،ومما يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى  "فإنك بأعيننا" وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كم أعاد ذكر الرب بقوله *بحمد ربك*مع إمكانية الإضمار وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس لأن المسافة قد طالت بين الضمير والمرجع ،ومن أجل التعظيم والتنزيه عن النقائص لأن ذكر الاسم أقوى من الضمير ،كما جاء باللام في قوله تعالى*لحكم ربك*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تكثيف المعنى ،فاللام في قوله : { لحكم ربك } يجوز أن تكون بمعنى *على* ، فيكون لتعدية فعل { اصبر } كقوله تعالى : { واصبر على ما يقولون } [ المزمل : 10 ]  ويجوز فيها معنى * إلى* ، أي: اصبر إلى أن يحكم الله بينك وبينهم فيكون في معنى قوله : { واصبر حتى يحكم اللَّه } [ يونس : 109 ] ويجوز أن تكون للتعليل فيكون { لحكم ربك } هو ما حكَم به من إرساله إلى الناس ، أي اصبر لأنك تقوم بما وجب عليك .
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:
> الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


جزاك الله خيرا ورفع قدرك وأحسن إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دمت في أمان الله ورعايته

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَن تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ"تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا ۚ وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَن تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ لَيْسَ لَهَا مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلَا شَفِيعٌ وَإِن تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لَّا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا ۗ أُولَٰئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا كَسَبُوا ۖ لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِّنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ"*حيث قال تعالى*تبسل*و*أبس  وا* ولم يقل *تهلك*و*أهلكوا*مث  لا،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية ،فمن ناحية المعنى فإن كلمة *تبسل*فيها التعمد وتسليم النفس للهلاك وتوطينها عليه قهرا ،ففيها الرغبة والقصد والمبالغة في إهلاك النفس ،أما من ناحية الصوت فإن كلمة*تبسل*فيها حروف الباء والسين واللام ،وهي حروف تكثر في الآية الكريمة مما يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا وسلاسة في النطق لا نجدهما مع كلمة *تهلك* أو غيرها من الكلمات ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين القلب والبصرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَنُقَلّ  بُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ"* أي:نحول بين أفئدتهم وأبصارهم وبين الحقيقة والانتفاع بآيات الله الدالة عليه،وهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على الحيلولة بين الكافر ومعرفة الحقيقة،ثم تأتي المباني وهي آلات الفهم والتدبر المقلبة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع والسبب ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الفؤاد ، وقدم الفؤاد وهو بمعنى العقل والقلب لأنهما آلتا التدبر والفهم ،قال تعالى:*أفلا يتدبرون القرآن أم على قلوب أقفالها*كما قدم الأفئدة على الأبصار لأنّ الأفئدة بمعنى العقول والقلوب، وهي محلّ الدّواعي والصّوارف ، فإذا لاح للقلب بارق الاستدلال وجّه الحواس إلى الأشياء وتأمّل منها ،وقد تأخر ت الحواس بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،لأنها تابعة ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

رفع الله قدرك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الآثام الظاهرية والباطنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الْإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ ۚ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الْإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ"*ف  هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على التوجيه الإلهي بترك الإثم ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الآثام الظاهرة والآثام الباطنة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الآثام الظاهرة ،وهي الأجدر بالترك ،لما لها من ضرر بالغ ، ولما فيها من استخفاف بالله ورسوله والمؤمنين وتعاليم الدين ،ولما فيها من المجاهرة بالمعصية ،ولما فيها من إفساد للمجتمع والتشجيع عليها ، ولما فيها من المجون والتمثل بالمجان .....إلخ ،ثم تأتي الآثام الباطنة ،وهي أخف ضررا من سابقتها ،،وقد تأخر ت الآثام الباطنة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك، وقد قال صلى الله عليه وسلم ما معناه :إذا بليتم بالمعاصي فاستتروا "فالاستتار واجب على صاحب المعصية ، كما أظهر سبحانه وتعالى الإثم في قوله تعالى*يكسبون الإثم*مع إمكانية الإضمار بقوله*يكسبونه*وذ  لك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس لأن المسافة قد طالت بين الضمير والمرجع،ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التنديد بالإثم والمعصية وتشنيعه وتشويه صورته عند المتلقي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.ص

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في الإعراب والتقديم
قال تعالى:"*وَتَمَّت   كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني بدور هام في تمييز المعاني النحوية ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*  وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلًا ۚ لَّا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ ۚ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ"*
فقد انتصب { صدقاً وعدلاً } على الحال ، عند أبي عليّ الفارسي ، بتأويل المصدر باسم الفاعل ، أي صادقة وعادلة ، فهو حال من { كلمة } وهو المناسب لكون التّمام بمعنى التّحقّق ،وجاء بالحال مصدرا بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وكأن الكلمة صارت هي العدل وهي الصدق نفسه مبالغة ،يقول العرب:جاء الرجل العدل ،وكأن الرجل هو العدل ذاته مبالغة في عدله ،وجعلهما الطّبري منصوبين على التّمييز ، أي تمييز النّسبة ، أي تمّت من جهة الصّدق والعدل ، فكأنّه قال : تَمّ صدقُها وعدلها ، وهو المناسب لكون التمام بمعنى بلوغ الشّيء أحسنَ ما يطلب من نوعه . وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في التقديم والتأخير كذلك،ففي الآية الكريمة رتبة بلاغية بتقديم الصدق على العدل ،لأن وصف الكلام بالصدق أهم من وصفه بالعدل ،ومعنى الآية الكريمة تم القرآن الكريم الصادق في أقواله العادل في أحكامه ،والصدق أهم من العدل ،حتى إن العدل جزء من الصدق ،والصدق ضرورة من ضرورات الحياة ،ويشمل الصدق مع الله والنفس والناس .....إلخ .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال الربحية
قال تعالى:"*يَرْجُون   تِجَارَةً لَّن تَبُورَ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَّن تَبُورَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الفلاح والثواب والتجارة الرابحة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي العبادات أو الأعمال التي يقوم بها المؤمن ،والتي تكون سببا في ربح التجارة والفلاح والثواب ،وهي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو تلاوة القرآن الكريم والعمل بما جاء به، ويتبعونه في أوامره فيمتثلونها، وفي نواهيه فيتركونها، وفي أخباره، فيصدقونها ويعتقدونها، ولا يقدمون عليه ما خالفه من الأقوال، ويتلون أيضا ألفاظه، بدراسته، ومعانيه، بتتبعها واستخراجها،وهذا العمل يدر على فاعله الربح الكثير ،تليه الصلاة لأنها عمود الدين ،وهي أعظم العبادات البدنية،ومن صلحت صلاته صلح سائر عمله ،ثم تأتي الزكاة التي تأخرت بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،لأن ما قبلها أعظم منها ،كما قدم إنفاق السر على إنفاق العلن بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،لأنه أبعد عن شائبة الرياء وأبعد عن إحراج المحتاجين ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال الربحية
> قال تعالى:"يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَّن تَبُورَ"تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَأَنفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً يَرْجُونَ تِجَارَةً لَّن تَبُورَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الفلاح والثواب والتجارة الرابحة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي العبادات أو الأعمال التي يقوم بها المؤمن ،والتي تكون سببا في ربح التجارة والفلاح والثواب ،وهي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو تلاوة القرآن الكريم والعمل بما جاء به، ويتبعونه في أوامره فيمتثلونها، وفي نواهيه فيتركونها، وفي أخباره، فيصدقونها ويعتقدونها، ولا يقدمون عليه ما خالفه من الأقوال، ويتلون أيضا ألفاظه، بدراسته، ومعانيه، بتتبعها واستخراجها،وهذا العمل يدر على فاعله الربح الكثير ،تليه الصلاة لأنها عمود الدين ،وهي أعظم العبادات البدنية،ومن صلحت صلاته صلح سائر عمله ،ثم تأتي الزكاة التي تأخرت بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،لأن ما قبلها أعظم منها ،كما قدم إنفاق السر على إنفاق العلن بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،لأنه أبعد عن شائبة الرياء وأبعد عن إحراج المحتاجين ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:
> الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلَالَةٌ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام وقومه:"*قَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِن قَوْمِهِ إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ*قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلَالَةٌ وَلَٰكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِّن رَّبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ* حيث قال تعالى*في ضلال* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للمبالغة في اتهام قومه له ،فجاءوا بكلمة *في *التي تفيد الظرفية والإحاطة ،وبكلمة *الضلال* وهي المصدر الذي يفيد الكثرة والكثافة ، وكأنه منغمس في الضلال الواضح الكثيف يحيط به من كل جانب ،فرد عليهم بقوله *ليس بي ضلالة*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،فاستخدم اسم المرة المفرد الذي يدل على القليل ،حيث نفى وجود القليل من الضلال ،ولو نفى الكثير لاحتمل أن يكون به شيء من الضلال ،لكنه نفى القليل لينفي الكثير، يقول لك صاحبك :معك الدنانير والدراهم ،فتنفي ذلك وتقول:ليس معي قرش ،والعرب تنفي الكثير بنفي القليل ،أي:ليس معي أقل القليل فما بالك بالكثير؟ ،كما ذكَّر ليس مع الضلالة لأنها مؤنث مجازي أو بسبب الفصل ،وهي أمور تعود إلى منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شرح الله صدرك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا عَبْدًا مَّمْلُوكًا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*   ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا عَبْدًا مَّمْلُوكًا لَّا يَقْدِرُ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ وَمَن رَّزَقْنَاهُ مِنَّا رِزْقًا حَسَنًا فَهُوَ يُنفِقُ مِنْهُ سِرًّا وَجَهْرًا ۖ هَلْ يَسْتَوُونَ ۚ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ۚ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى:عبدا مملوكا لا يقدر على شيء" فوصف العبد بأنه *مملوك* ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،ليحصل الامتياز بينه وبين الحر ، لأن كليهما يشترك فى كونه عبدا لله - تعالى - 
ووصفه أيضا  بأنه *لا يقدر على شئ* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، للتمييز بينه وبين المكاتب والعبد المأذون له فى التصرف ، لأنهما يقدران على بعض التصرفات .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأعمال الإسلامية
قال تعالى:"*إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَالْعَصْرِ*إِ  نَّ الإِنسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ*إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ* فالآية الكريمة الأخيرة مبنية على الاستثناء من الخسران وأسبابه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأعمال الإسلامية التي يقومون بها،أو أسباب النجاة ،تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن والطبع ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الإيمان بأركان الإيمان جميعها ،لأنه الأعظم والأهم والأفضل والأشرف والسابق زمنا ، ثم يتلوه العمل الصالح ،لأنه لا عمل لمن لا يؤمن ،ولا خير فيه ،ثم يتلوه التواصي بالحق وهو الطاعة والعمل بما في كتاب الله تعالى ،ويأتي أخير التواصي بالصبر على الطاعة وعلى العمل بكتاب الله تعالى ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما قال - سبحانه وتعالى  - :"* لَفِى خُسْرٍ * فجاء بفي التي تفيد الظرفية والإحاطة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإِشعار بأن الإِنسان كأنه مغمور بالخسر ، وأن هذا الخسران قد أحاط به من كل جانب ، كما نكَّر لفظ " خسر " بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للتهويل ، أى : لفى خسر عظيم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

يسَّر الله أمرك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين السراء والضراءتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*ٱلَّذِينَ يُنفِقُونَ فِى ٱلسَّرَّآءِ وَٱلضَّرَّآءِ وَٱلْكَٰظِمِينَ ٱلْغَيْظَ وَٱلْعَافِينَ عَنِ ٱلنَّاسِ ۗ وَٱللَّهُ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ"* بتقديم السراء على الضراء نحو الفعل المبني عليه وهو *ينفقون* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،لأن الإنفاق وقت الرخاء يزيد عن الإنفاق وقت الشدة ،بغض النظر عن سبب الإنفاق ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*ثُمَّ بَدَّلْنَا مَكَانَ السَّيِّئَةِ الْحَسَنَةَ حَتَّىٰ عَفَوْا وَقَالُوا قَدْ مَسَّ آبَاءَنَا الضَّرَّاءُ وَالسَّرَّاءُ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ"*بتق  ديم الضراء على السراء نحو الفعل المبني عليه *مس*َّ بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن الفعل مس أكثر ما يستخدم في الضرر والشر،كقولهم:مس   الشيطان ،والمرض ،
والجنون،والكِبَ  ر والسوط ،والسحر ....إلخ ،وبين هذه الأمور والمس منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما أن السياق اللغوي في البأساء والضراء والعذاب والإصابة بالذنوب ،انظر إلى قوله تعالى قبل ذلك :"وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا أَخَذْنَا أَهْلَهَا بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَضَّرَّعُونَ"*و  بعد ذلك يقول تعالى:"*وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَىٰ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَٰكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ* أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَىٰ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ*أَوَ  َمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَىٰ أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ*أَف  أَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ ۚ فَلَا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلَّا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.ص

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> يسَّر الله أمرك


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*ٱلَّذِين   كَذَّبُواْ شُعَيْبًاكَانُو  اْ هُمُ ٱلْخَٰسِرِين"*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن قوم شعيب عليه السلام:"* ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ شُعَيْبًا كَأَن لَّمْ يَغْنَوْاْ فِيهَا ۚ ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ شُعَيْبًا كَانُواْ هُمُ ٱلْخَٰسِرِينَ"*ح  يث كرر سبحانه وتعالى الموصول وصلته بقوله*ٱلَّذِينَ كَذَّبُواْ شُعَيْبًا"*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو زيادة التوكيدوالتقرير ولبيان أن ما في حيِّز الصلة هو سبب الدمار الذي حاق بقوم شعيب المكذبين وهو التكذيب ،وللرد عليهم بأن الهلاك والدمار والخسران عاقبة للمكذبين بشعيب عليه السلام وليس عاقبة لشعيب ومن آمن به مثلما قالوا ،ومن أجل تهديد كفار قريش المكذبين ،كما جاء بضمير الفصل *هم*في الفاصلة القرآنيةبحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل توكيد هذا المعنى ،وقصر الخسارة عليهم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسير والإعراب
قال تعالى:"*وَدَمَّر  نا ما كانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني بدور هام في التفسير ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَأَوْرَ  ْنَا ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَانُواْ يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَٰرِقَ ٱلْأَرْضِ وَمَغَٰرِبَهَا ٱلَّتِى بَٰرَكْنَا فِيهَا ۖ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ عَلَىٰ بَنِىٓ إِسْرَٰٓءِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ ۖ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُۥ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ"*حيث يختلف المفسرون حول المقصود بمشارق الأرض ومغاربها ،فمنهم من يراها أرض مصر ومنهم من يرى المشارق أرض الشام ومغاربها أرض مصر ،والذي يبدو أن الرأي الأصح هو القائل بأن المقصود بها هو أرض مصر من المشرق إلى المغرب لأن فرعون كان يعيش في مصر وورثوا أرضه ،كما أن بني إسرائيل كانوا مستضعفين في مصر  عند فرعون ،وكما يذكر القرآن الكريم في أكثر من آية ،وبدليل قوله تعالى"*وَدَمَّرْ  نَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُۥ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَعْرِشُونَ"*فقد دمر ما بناه ى فرعون في مصر وأورث الأرض لبني إسرائيل،ولا وجود لبني إسرائيل في الشام ،كما أن قوله تعالى*مشارق الأرض ومغاربها*كناية عن كبر مساحة الأرض التي ورثها بنو إسرائيل ،كما تقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز المعاني النحوية ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَدَمَّرْنا ما كانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ "* وفي إعرابه أوجه:أحدها: أن يكون فرعون اسم كان ويصنع خبر مقدم، والجملة الكونية صلة والعائد محذوف والتقدير: ودمرنا الذي كان فرعون يصنعه وقد تقدم الخبر الفعلي ودخل الفعل على الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، لأن التدمير يكون للأشياء خاصة ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي .
والثاني: أن اسم كان ضمير عائد على ما الموصولة، وفرعون فاعل الفعل يصنع ، والجملة خبر عن كان، والعائد محذوف، والتقدير: ودمرنا الذي كان هو يصنعه فرعون.
الثالث: أن تكون كان زائدة وما مصدرية والتقدير ودمرنا ما يصنع فرعون أى:صنعه» .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى:"*وَأَوْرَ  ْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْض وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا "*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن بني إسرائيل بعد أن أهلك فرعون وقومه :"*وَأَوْرَثْنَ  ا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا ۖ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَىٰ عَلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا ۖ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى*كانوا يستضعفون* وجمع- سبحانه- بين صيغتي الماضي والمستقبل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الدلالة على استمرار الاستضعاف وتجدده، والمراد بالقوم بنو إسرائيل، وذُكِروا بعنوان *القوم* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو إظهار كمال اللطف بهم، وعظيم الإحسان إليهم، حيث رفعوا من حضيض المذلة إلى أوج العزة، وعُدِّي فعل التمام * بعلى * للإشارة إلى تضمين * تمت * معنى الإنعام ، أو معنى حقت ،لأنهما يتعديان بعلى ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، كما جاء بالفعل *كان *في قوله تعالى:"* وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ"* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للدلالة  على أن ذلك دأبُه وهجيرَاه ، أي ما عني به من الصنائع والجنات ، وصيغة المضارع في الخبرين عن * كان * للدلالة على التجدد والتكرر ،كما قدم المشرق على المغرب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن لأن المشرق فيه الحياة والإشراق والمغرب فيه الذبول والموت ،كما قدم المعطوف قبل مجيء الصفة في قوله تعالى:"*مَشَارِق   الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا"*  ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ليجمع بين المشارق والمغارب وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وليجمع بينهما في الصفة وهي البركة ، ولو تأخرت المغارب لكانت الصفة وهي البركة للمشارق ،أو لها غالبية البركة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الترتيب البلاغي بين صفات العجل السامريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَىٰ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا لَهُ خُوَارٌ ۚ أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لَا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ وَلَا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلًا ۘ اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر مواصفات العجل السامري وبيان عجزه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي مواصفاته التي تدل على العجز ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،ومن الأسهل إلى الأصعب ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو كونه لا يكلمهم ،فهو عاجز عن مجرد الكلام ،وهو عن الهداية أعجز ،وقد نفى عنه الأسهل لينفي الأصعب ،ولو نفى عنه الأصعب لاحتمل أنه يستطيع القيام بأشياء سهلة ،ولهذا كان نفي الأسهل أهم، وأبلغ في بيان العجز ،  وبالتالي فهو لا يصلح للألوهية ، وتأخر الأصعب بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ، مثلما قال تعالى في آية كريمة أخرى :"*أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا وَلَا يَمْلِكُ لَهُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا"*فنفى عنه القدرة على مجرد الخطاب وترديد القول وبالتالي فهو عن الضر والنفع أعجز ،ولهذا فهو لا يستحق الألوهية ،كما قدم الضر على النفع ،لأن القدرة على إيقاع الضرر أسهل من إيقاع النفع ،وهو عاجز عن الأسهل فلا يستحق الألوهية أيضا .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكرا جزيلا لك


رفع الله قدرك ويسر لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية  والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَىٰ لِمِيقَاتِنَا وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ ۚ قَالَ لَنْ تَرَانِي وَلَٰكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي ۚ فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّىٰ رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا وَخَرَّ مُوسَىٰ صَعِقًا ۚ فَلَمَّا أَفَاقَ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ"*  حيث قال تعالى*وخرَّ موسى صعقا* ولم يقل *سقط* مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية ،فمن ناحية المعنى فإن هذه الكلمة تدل على السقوط من مكان عال وبصوت وتدحرج وسرعة مغشيا عليه من هول الصدمة ومن هول المنظر ،وهذه القوة في المعنى تتناسب مع  هول المنظر الذي رآه ،هذا من جهة المعنى ، أما من جهة الصوت فإن حرف الراء فيه من صفات القوة مثل الجهر والتكرير الشبيه بصوت الدحرجة والتفخيم وهذا مناسب لمشهد السقوط وصوته  ،كما أن الآية الكريمة يكثر فيها حرف الراء،وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا جميلا لا نسمعه من غيرها من الكلمات ، وكأن تكرار صوت الراء يوحي بالدحرجة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أحسن الله إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*قَالَ يَا مُوسَىٰ إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ بِرِسَالَاتِي وَبِكَلَامِي فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى*اصطفيتك على الناس*فضمَّّن الفعل اصطفيتك معنى الفعل فضلتك ،أي:فضلتك على أهل زمانك برسالاتي وبتكليمي لك،فجاء *بعلى* لأن فضل يتعدى ب *على* وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي،ولو كانت *اصطفيتك* بمعنى اخترتك لجاء بحرف الجر *من *،لأن اختار يتعدى بمن ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الطرق التعامليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَقَطَّعْنَاه  مْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أُمَمًا ۖ مِنْهُمُ الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ دُونَ ذَٰلِكَ ۖ وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر طرق الابتلاء والتعامل  مع بني إسرائيل لعلهم يرجعون إلى التوبة والطاعة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي طرق الابتلاء و التعامل مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي طريقة الابتلاء بالحسنات ورغد العيش والسعة في الرزق ، وهذه الطريقة أهم وهي طريقة الترغيب ،قال تعالى:"*ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن "* وإن لم تجد هذه الطريقة معهم يلجأ الله تعالى إلى الطريقة الثانية وهي طريقة السيئات ، طريقة الترهيب ،والضيق في العيش ، والمصائب ،وقد تأخرت هذه الطريقة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي  تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب:سألته عن كذا وكذا.
ويقولون.    :سألته......كذا وكذا.
التركيب الأول يعني طلب معرفة حقيقة الشيء ،أو طلب معلومات حول شيء معين ،كأن تسأل عن الكتاب ،أو التعلم ،أو التعليم ،وقد جاء هذا المعنى بسبب انضمام حرف الجر *عن* إلى التركيب ،والذي يفيد كشف وتحديد المقصود بالشيء،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني طلب إعطاء الشيء ،كأن تقول:سألته الكتاب ،أي:طلبت منه أن يعطيني الكتاب .
وفي اللغة الإنجليزية نفس الشيء ،حيث يقولون:
I asked him about the book
I asked him ..........the book
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الرتبة البلاغية بين الطرق التعامليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"وقطعناهم فِي الْأَرْضِ أُمَمًا ۖ مِنْهُمُ الصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنْهُمْ دُونَ ذَٰلِكَ ۖ وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر طرق الابتلاء والتعامل  مع بني إسرائيل لعلهم يرجعون إلى التوبة والطاعة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي طرق الابتلاء و التعامل مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي طريقة الابتلاء بالحسنات ورغد العيش والسعة في الرزق ، وهذه الطريقة أهم وهي طريقة الترغيب ،قال تعالى:"*ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن "* وإن لم تجد هذه الطريقة معهم يلجأ الله تعالى إلى الطريقة الثانية وهي طريقة السيئات ، طريقة الترهيب ،والضيق في العيش ، والمصائب ،وقد تأخرت هذه الطريقة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:
> الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك وحفظك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين خطوات حل الخلافات البينيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى  :"*يَسْأَلُونَك  َ عَنِ الْأَنْفَالِ ۖ قُلِ الْأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ ۖ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ ۖ وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على كيفية حل الخلافات البينية ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي خطوات الحل مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن والطبع والسبب ،ومن العام إلى الخاص ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو تقوى الله وهي الخطوة العامة،أو الأمر العام ،والتي تعني عمل ما يرضي الله تعالى ،والابتعاد عن نواهيه ،واتباع سنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ،طمعا في ثوابه وخوفا من عقابه تعالى ،ثم تأتي الخطوة الثانيةوهي إصلاح ذات البين ،والعودة إلى ما قبل الخلاف ،حيث تصفو النفوس ،وتهدأ ،وتعود المياه إلى مجاريها ، ثم الخطوة الثالثة وهي طاعة الله تعالى ورسوله،لأنها بمعنى الرضا بما قسم الله ورسوله ،وهذه هي النتيجة المسببه عن حل الخلافات،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:"*إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُم بِأَلْفٍ مِّنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ"*حيث قال تعالى *تستغيثون *وعبر- سبحانه- بالمضارع تَسْتَغِيثُونَ مع أن استغاثتهم كانت قبل نزول الآية- وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو استحضار الحال الماضية في الذهن وكأنها تحدث الآن، كما يدل المضارع على الاستمراية في الاستغاثة ، وجاء بضمير الجمع مع أن الرسول - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو الذي كان يدعو وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو  التعظيم ، ولهذا قال بعد ذلك*ربكم* ، *لكم* ، *يمددكم* بالجمع ،للجمع بين التعظيم والتعظيم ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،كما قال تعالى*ربكم*ولم يقل*الله*مثلا،وذ  لك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الرَّبُّ فِي اللغة للموصوف بالرُّبُوبِيَّة  ِ، وفعْله ربَّ يربُّ ربوبية، أو ربَّى يربِّي تربية ،والربُّ هو الذي يُربي غيرَه ويُنشئه شيئًا فشيئًا ويرعاه،ويُطْلَق  ُ على المالِك والسَّيِّد والمدَّبِّرِ والمُرَبِّي والقيِّم والمُنْعِم على خلقه ،والمهتم بهم،والراعي لهم ،كما قال تعالى*فاستجاب*فج  اء بالفاء التي تفيد الترتيب والتعقيب بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للدلالة على سرعة الاستجابة ،وأن الله تعالى لا يتخلى عن رسوله وعباده المؤمنين وقت الشدة ،كما جاء بصيغة *استجاب* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،والتي تفيد قبول الطلب والمبالغة في الاستجابة في تحقيق المطلوب  ،كما جاء بكلمة *مردفين* أي:متتابعين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،لأن هذه الكلمة ترسم صورة تدل على الهيبة في العين ، وكانت عادتهم في الحرب إذا كان الجيش عظيماً أن يبعثوا طائفة منه ثم يعقبوها بأخرى لأن ذلك أرهب للعدو .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكرا جزيلا لك


شكر الله لك وبارك فيك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين عوامل النصر الإلهية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُم بِأَلْفٍ مِّنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ"*وَم  َا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بُشْرَىٰ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ ۚ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلَّا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ*إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الْأَقْدَامَ"* فهذه الآيات الكريمة مبنية على طلب العون من الله تعالى ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي عوامل العون والنصر الإلهية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الإمداد بالملائكة عليهم السلام ،وهذا هو العامل الأهم في النصر بسبب قلة عدد المسلمين في غزوة بدر ،يليه النعاس الجماعي الذي أشعرهم بالأمن وأبعد عنهم الخوف،لأن الخائف لا ينام ولا يرتاح ،ثم يأتي عامل المطر ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،وهناك رتبة بلاغية أخرى بين فوائد المطر الذي نزل عليهم ،وهذه الفوائد مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو فائدة التطهير من الأحداث والجنابات ،وهذه أهم فائدة للمطر ،لأن المسلم يقرف عندما يكون جنبا ،ولا يعيش حياته بشكل طبيعي ،وفيه أيضا فائدة الشرب ،لأن المحارب يحتاج إلى الماء كثيرا ،ثم تأتي الفائدة الثانية ،وهي إبعاد وساوس الشيطان عنهم بأنهم لو كانوا على الحق لما كانوا عطشى محدثين ،وبهذا طهرهم ماديا ومعنويا ،ثم تأتي الفائدة الثالثة وهي تثبيت القلوب وتصبيرها ،وأخيرا تأتي الفائدة الرابعة وهي فائدة تلبيد الرمل حتى لا تغوص بها الأرجل في المعركة ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي بين اسم الله تعالى*الرب*وبين الطلب تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ ۗ وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ ۖ وَقُل رَّبِّ زِدْنِي عِلْمًا "*حيث قال تعالى*رب* ولم يقل*إلهي*مثلا،وذ  لك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن الرب هو من يربي خلقه ويتولى شؤونهم ويرعاهم ويعتني بهم،يعلمهم ،ويرزقهم، ويهبهم ملكا ،ويشفيهم ،ويتوب عليهم،ويغفر لهم،ويصلح لهم ذراريهم ،ويتم عليهم نوره ونعمته،ينجيهم ،ويكشف عنهم العذاب،ويلحقهم بالصالحين ،ويدخلهم الجنة،......إلخ ،ولهذا فليس غريبا أن نجد آيات الدعاء والطلب في القرآن الكريم تكون باسم الرب تعالى وليس باسم آخر من أسماء الله الحسنى ،وخير دليل على ذلك قوله تعالى:"*وَقَالَ رَبُّكُمُ ٱدْعُونِىٓ أَسْتَجِبْ لَكُمْ ۚ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِى سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّمَ دَاخِرِينَ"*،وبي  ن اسم الرب تعالى والدعاء والطلب منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

جنبك الله كل مكروه

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ أَنْتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ تَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُمْ بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر نعم الله تعالى على المؤمنين بعد أن هاجروا من مكة المكرمة إلى المدينة المنورة، ثم تأتي المباني وهي النعم الإلهية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع والسبب، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي نعمة الإيواء والشعور  بالأمن والأمان وعدم الخوف،لأنها أهم من القوة والتأييد بالنصر ،ومن الغنائم والرزق ،فالإنسان يستطيع أن يعيش عيشة الكفاف لكنه لا يستطيع أن يعيش بلا أمن وأمان ،وهذا أهم لهم لأنهم كانوا مستضعفين خائفين من خطف قريش لهم ، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : " من أصبح منكم آمناً في سربه ، معافى في جسده ، عنده قوت يومه ، فكأنما حيزت له الدنيا بأسرها" ثم تأتي نعمة التقوية والنصر يوم بدر ،وهذا أقل أهمية من سابقه ،لأن التقوية والنصر مع الخوف لا تنفع ،حتى إنهم لا ينتصرون مع الخوف،ولا نصر مع الخوف،لهذا كان الشعور بالأمن وعدم الخوف هو الأهم،وهو سابق للنصر بالزمن والطبع والسبب ،ثم تأتي أخيرا نعمة الرزق والغنائم ،لأن رزق الدنيا مع الخوف لاقيمة له،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> جنبك الله كل مكروه


اللهم آمين وإياك وحفظك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَىٰ حَتَّىٰ يُثْخِنَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ۚ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الْآخِرَةَ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ"* حيث قال تعالى*يثخن*ولم يقل*يقتل*مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن كلمة يثخن تدل على شدة القتل والإكثار منه والمبالغة فيه والمغالاة فيه من أجل إدخال الرعب في قلوب الكفار ، وتثبيت دعائم الدين والدولة ،فهي أبلغ في المعنى من كلمة *يقتل*أو أية كلمة أخرى ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:"*فَإِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَضَرْبَ الرِّقَابِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَثْخَنتُمُوهُم  ْ فَشُدُّوا الْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا فِدَاءً حَتَّىٰ تَضَعَ الْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ۚ ذَٰلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَانتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَٰكِن لِّيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُم بِبَعْضٍ ۗ وَالَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَلَن يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين منافع التقوى الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*يَٰٓأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوٓاْ إِن تَتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّكُمْ فُرْقَانًا وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنكُمْ سَيِّـَٔاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ۗ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر تقوى الله تعالى ومنافعها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المنافع مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي منفعة الفرقان ،وهو الهدى والنور الذي يفرق به المؤمن بين الحق والباطل ،وهذه أهم المنافع ،يليها في الأهمية تكفير السيئات ومغفرة الذنوب ،وجاء أخيرا قوله تعالى: { والله ذو الفضل العظيم } وهو كناية عن حصول منافع أخرى لهم من جراء التقوى،وهذا كقوله تعالى عن عصا موسى عليه السلام*ولي فيها مآرب أخرى*بعد أن ذكر المنافع المهمة للعصا ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

حفظك الله ورعاك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي  تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب: يبدأ الحفل من صباح الغد.
ويقولون.    :يبدأ الحفل.......صباح الغد.
التركيب الأول يعني أن الحفل يبدأ من بداية فترة الصباح ،وقد جاء هذا المعنى بسبب انضمام حرف الجر من إلى التركيب ،والذي يفيد ابتداء الغاية الزمانية ،بينما يعني التركيب الثاني أن الحفل يكون في الصباح دون تحديد ،فقد يكون في البداية او المنتصف أو نهاية فترة الصباح،وذلك بسبب حذف حرف الجر من الذي يفيد التحديد ،وفي اللغة الإنجليزية نفس الشيء ،حيث يقولون:
The cermony begins from tomorrow morning.
The cermony begins......... tomorrow morning
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:"* وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَىٰ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الشيطان :"*كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مَن تَوَلَّاهُ فَأَنَّهُ يُضِلُّهُ وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَىٰ عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ"*حيث قال تعالى :"*وَيَهْدِيهِ إلى عَذَابِ السعير *وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التهكم بمن يتبع هذا الشيطان ، إذ سمى - سبحانه - قيادة الشيطان لأتباعه هداية،لأن الهداية تكون إلى الحق لا إلى الضلال ،فهذا من التهكم والسخرية ،ولما كان الضلال مشتهراً في معنى البعد عن الخير والصلاح لم يحتج في هذه الآية إلى ذكر متعلق فعل * يضله * لظهور المعنى ، واللبس مأمون ، وذُكِر متعلق فعل * يهديه * وهو *إلى عذاب السعير * لأن تعلقه به غريب إذ الشأن أن يكون الهَدْي إلى ما ينفع لا إلى ما يضر ويعذب ،فذكر المتعلق بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الجملتان:العربي   والإنجليزية بين الأصل والعدولتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولنا:
أعطيت خالدا الكتاب .
أعطيت الكتاب خالدا.
ما اسمك؟
في التركيب الأول يتقدم المفعول الأول على الثاني نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه فاعل من جهة المعنى لأنه الآخذ،وهذا هو الأصل ،وفي التركيب الثاني عدلت عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،فقدمت المفعول الثاني على الأول نحو الفعل من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص ،وهذا العدول بالضابط المعنوي،فالإنسا  ن يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،أما في التركيب الثالث فقد عدلت عن الأصل بالضابط اللفظي وهو الصدارة حيث قدمت اسم الاستفهام وهو الخبر على المبتدأ.
وفي اللغة الإنجليزية يقولون نفس الشيء ،حيث يقولون:
.Igave khalid the book
.Igave the book to khalid
؟What ls your name
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> حفظك الله ورعاك


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

التشابه في استخدام الأفعال:يصنع ويعمل في اللغتين : العربية والإنجليزيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قولنا:
محمد يصنع القهوة ،يصنع السيارة ،يعمل واجبه ،يفعل الخير ،حيث نستخدم الفعل يصنع لما فيه نتيجة وإبداع وابتكار ،قال تعالى:"*وَيَصْنَ  ُ الْفُلْكَ وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلَأٌ مِّن قَوْمِهِ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ ۚ قَالَ إِن تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ"*فقا  ل مع السفينة *يصنع * لأن السفينة نتيجة وإبداع وابتكار ،وقال تعالى:"*وَأَوْرَ  ْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ مَشَارِقَ الْأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا ۖ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَىٰ عَلَىٰ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا ۖ وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ"*فدم  ر سبحانه وتعالى ما كان فرعون وقومه يصنعونه ويبدعونه من القصور والعمارات والأبنية والعرائش ،أما الفعلان يعمل ويفعل فلا نتيجة أو إبداع أو ابتكار فيهما،ونستخدمهم  ا عند القيام بالمهمات والأعمال المتكررة ،قال تعالى :فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَّا أُخْفِيَ لَهُم مِّن قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ"*حيث استعمل الفعل يعملون للدلالة على الأعمال التي يقوم بها المؤمن بشكل طبيعي ،ولا إبداع أو ابتكار فيها ،بل هي أعمال عادية طبيعية يفعلها المؤمنون في الدنيا كقيام الليل ،وقال تعالى:"*وَأُوحِي   إِلَىٰ نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَن يُؤْمِنَ مِن قَوْمِكَ إِلَّا مَن قَدْ آمَنَ فَلَا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ"*حيث استعمل الفعل يفعلون للدلالة على الأعمال التي يقوم بها الكفار وهي التكذيب المتكرر لنوح عليه السلام ،وكذلك الحال في اللغة الإنجليزية،حيث يستخدمون الفعلDo مع الأفعال، والالتزامات، والمهام المتكررة، وبين هذا الفعل وهذه الأشياء منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، ويستخدمون الفعل Make لإنتاج أو إنشاء شيء ما، وللأفعال التي تختار القيام بها، وبين النتيجة وهذا الفعل منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك ، ويشير عادةً Do إلى الفعل نفسه، بينما يشير Make عادةً إلى النتيجة ، على سبيل المثال: إذا كنت تحضّر فطوراً – make breakfast ، وتكون النتيجة ساندويتشات مثلا ،أو أي شيء آخر ،أو تصنع القهوةmake coffee ,وعند حل الواجب يقولون:do home work وعن العمل يقولون:do business.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:"* إِلَّا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِّقِتَالٍ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَمَن يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍۢ دُبُرَهُۥٓ إِلَّا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِّقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزًا إِلَىٰ فِئَةٍۢ فَقَدْ بَآءَ بِغَضَبٍۢ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَمَأْوَىٰهُ جَهَنَّمُ ۖ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ"*فقد فصل بإلا والمستثنى بين أجزاء التركيب الشرطي ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل إخراج المتحرف والمتحيز من غضب الله تعالى ،ولم يأت بالاستثاء متأخرا لأن هناك منزلة معنى بين تولية الأدبار وبين التولية للتحرف أو الانحياز إلى فئة أخرى،كما تم تأخير جواب الشرط بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور السياقين:الداخل   والخارجي في حذف الفاعل
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض
وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى والسياق الخارجي بدور هام في جواز حذف الفاعل والاكتفاء بذكر الفعل في الدلالة عليه  كقول العرب‏:‏ أرسَلَتْ، وهم يريدون جاء المطر ولا يذكرون السماء ،ومنه قول حاتم‏:‏
أماوي ما يغني الثراء عن الفتى
 إذا حشرجت يوما وضاق بها الصدر
يريد النفس ولم يجر لها ذكر ، وعلى هذا ورد قوله تعالى‏:‏ ‏"‏ كلا إذا بلغت التراقي وقيل من راق ‏"‏والضمير في‏"‏ بلغت ‏"‏ للنفس ولم يجر لها ذكر‏.‏وقد نص عثمان بن جني رحمه الله تعالى على عدم الجواز في حذف الفاعل وهذه الآية وهذاالبيت الشعري وهذه الكلمة الواردة عن العرب على خلاف ما ذهب إليه إلا أن حذف الفاعل لا يجوز على الإطلاق بل يجوز فيما هذا سبيله وذاك أنه لا يكون إلا فيما دل الكلام عليه ألا ترى أن التي تبلغ التراقي إنما هي النفس وذلك عند الموت فعلم حينئذ أن النفس هي المرادة وإن كان الكلام خاليا من ذكرها ، بسبب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي بين النفس وبلوغ التراقي ، وكذلك قول حاتم ‏"‏ حشرجت ‏"‏فإن الحشرجة إنما تكون عند الموت‏ ،وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين النفس والحشرجة كذلك.‏وأما قول العرب ‏"‏ أرسلت ‏"‏ وهم يريدون أرسلت السماء فإن هذا يقولونه نظرا إلى الحال وقد شاع فيما بينهم أن هذه كلمة تقال عند مجيء المطر ولم ترد في شيء من أشعارهم ولا في كلامهم المنثور وإنما يقولها بعضهم لبعض إذا جاء المطر فالفرق بينها وبين ‏"‏ حشرجت ‏"‏ وبين‏"‏ بلغت التراقي ‏"‏ ظاهر وذاك أن ‏"‏ حشرجت ‏"‏ و ‏"‏ بلغت التراقي ‏"‏ يفهم منها أن النفس التي حشرجت وأنها هي التي بلغت التراقي وأما ‏"‏ أرسلت ‏"‏ فلولا شاهد الحال وإلا لم يجز أن تكون دالة على مجيء المطر ولو قيل في معرض الاستسقاء‏:‏ إنا خرجنا نسأل الله فلم نزل حتى أرسلت لفهم من ذلك أن التي أرسلت هي السماء ولابد في الكلام من دليل على المحذوف وإلا كان لغوا لا يلتفت إليه‏ ،وقول العرب :أرسلت ،يشبهه قول العامة:كَبْسَت ،عند اشتداد مطر السماء ،أي:اشتدت السماء بالمطر ،وهو مأخوذ من الفعل الفصيح*كَبَسَ*بم  عنى شد وضغط ،وقد حذف الفاعل لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن المعنى مفهوم بدونه بدلالة السياق الخارجي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين مقاصد قريش القتاليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن قريش حينما اختارت القتال في معركة بدر :"* وَلَا تَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ خَرَجُواْ مِن دِيَٰرِهِم بَطَرًا وَرِئَآءَ ٱلنَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ۚ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر خروج قريش لقتال المسلمين وعدم اكتفائها بنجاة القافلة ،وأسباب ذلك الخروج ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أسباب الخروج مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو سبب البطر والكبر والغرور والرياء ،وهذا أهم عندهم ،وقدمه على غيره بسبب تمكن الغرور والرياءوالتظاهر وحب الثناء في نفوسهم ،قال أبو جهل : والله لا نرجع حتى نرد بدرا ، وكان بدر موسما من مواسم العرب يجتمع لهم بها سوق كل عام ، فنقيم بها ثلاثا فننحر الجزور ونطعم الطعام ونسقي الخمر وتعزف علينا القيان ، وتسمع بنا العرب فلا يزالون يهابوننا أبدا ،وانتصب * بطراً ورئاء الناس * على الحالية ، أي بَطِرينَ مرائين ، ووصفهم بالمصدر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للمبالغة في تمكّن الصفتين منهم لأنّ البطَر والريَاء خلقان من خلقهم ،ثم جاء بسبب الصد عن سبيل الله لأنه أمر حادث جديد في نفوسهم ،وصار بعد الدعوة الإسلامية ،وعبر عن بطرهم وريائهم بصيغة الاسم الدال على التمكن والثبوت، وعن صدهم بصيغة الفعل الدال على التجدد والحدوث،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو الإشعار بأنهم كانوا مجبولين على البطر والمفاخرة والرياء، وأن هذه الصفات دأبهم وديدنهم، أما الصد عن سبيل الله فلم يحصل منهم إلا بعد أن دعا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الناس إلى الإسلام ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي  تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب .
يقول العرب:اختصم الرجلان كلاهما
ويقولون:     اختصم الرجلان ........
التركيب الثاني هو الأجود،لأن الفعل اختصم يدل على المشاركة،فالاخت  صام حصل بين الاثنين، ولا حاجة معنوية للتوكيد ،لأن الفعل اختصم لا يكون من طرف واحد ،أما التركيب الأول فمقبول حملا على الزيادة في التوكيد ،وقريب من هذا قولهم: اختصم زيد وعمرو ،وهذا أجود من اختصم زيد مع عمرو ،لأن الفعل اختصم يدل على المشاركة ،وكل منهما فاعل للفعل اختصم ،وكل منهما قام بالفعل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم  ، كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر:
وما ضرني إلا الذين عرفتهم// 
جزى الله خيرا من لست أعرف
والأصل أن يقول الشاعر:جزى الله من لست أعرف خيرا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،بتقديم المفعول الأول على الثاني ،لأن المفعول الأول فاعل من جهة المعنى لأنه الآخذ للخير ،لكن الشاعرعدل عن الأصل وقدم المفعول الثاني*خيرا*على المفعول الأول*مَن*نحو الفعل *جزى*بحسب الأهمية المعنويةكذلك،لأ  ن تأخيره بعد الاسم الموصول وصلته يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل ،بسبب طول المسافة بينه وبين الفعل المبني عليه،كما أن تأخير المفعول الثاني يثير اللبس ،حيث يصبح مفعولا به للفعل أعرف ،كما كان في التقديم رعاية للقافية الشعرية ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية اللفظية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها،وباختص  ار:الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

يسر الله لك الخير حيثما ذهبت

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز المعاني النحوية وتمايز مستواها ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَلَوْ تَرَىٰٓ إِذْ يَتَوَفَّى ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ۙ ٱلْمَلَٰٓئِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَٰرَهُمْ وَذُوقُواْ عَذَابَ ٱلْحَرِيقِ"*حيث يعرب المعربون كلمة *الملائكة*مبتدأ وخبره جملة يضربون والفعل يَتَوَفَّى فاعله محذوف للعلم به وهو الله- عز وجل- وقوله: الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هو المفعول وعليه يكون: الْمَلائِكَةُ مبتدأ، وجملة يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ خبر.والمعنى ولو عاينت وشاهدت أيها العاقل حال الذين كفروا حين يتوفى الله أرواحهم، لعاينت وشاهدت منظرا مخيفا، وأمرا فظيعا تقشعر من هوله الأبدان.
ثم فصل الله- سبحانه- هذا المنظر المخيف بجملة مستأنفة فقال: الْمَلائِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبارَهُمْ والمراد بوجوههم: ما أقبل منهم وبأدبارهم: ما أدبر وهو كل الظهر.أى: الملائكة عند ما يتوفى الله- تعالى- هؤلاء الكفرة يضربون ما أقبل منهم وما أدبر، لإعراضهم عن الحق، وإيثارهم الغي على الرشد.
ومنهم من يرى أن الفعل يَتَوَفَّى فاعله الْمَلائِكَةُ وأن قوله الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا هو المفعول وقدم على الفاعل للاهتمام به.
وعليه تكون جملة يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ.. حال من الفاعل وهو الملائكة.فيكون المعنى: ولو رأيت- أيها العاقل- حال الكافرين عند ما تتوفى الملائكة أرواحهم فتضرب منهم الوجوه والأدبار، لرأيت عندئذ ما يؤلم النفس، ويخيف الفؤاد.ويبدو لنا أن التفسير الأول أبلغ، لأن توضيح وتفصيل الرؤية بالجملة الاسمية المستأنفة خير منه بجملة الحال، ولأن إسناد التوفي إلى الله أكثر مناسبة هنا، إذ أن الله- تعالى- قد بين وظيفة الملائكة هنا فقال: يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبارَهُمْ.
وخص- سبحانه- الضرب للوجوه والأدبار بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن الوجوه أكرم الأعضاء، ولأن الأدبار هي الأماكن التي يكره الناس التحدث عنها فضلا عن الضرب عليها. أو لأن الخزي والنكال في ضربهما أشد وأعظم.(1)
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.
===============
(1)التفسير الوسيط لطنطاوي بتصرف

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> يسر الله لك الخير حيثما ذهبت


جعلك الله مباركا أينما كنت.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تمييز المعاني النحوية كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب :مررت راكبا بزيد.
ويقولون.     :مررت بزيد راكبا.
التركيب الأول يعني أن المتكلم هو الراكب ،وراكبا حال من صاحب الحال وهو التاء ،أما التركيب الثاني فيعني أن الراكب هو المجرور زيد ،ورتبة الحال في كل من هذين التركيبين رتبة محفوظة ، لأن التقديم والتأخير يثير اللبس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين النعم المعنوية والماديةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المهاجرين والمجاهدين :"*يُبَشِّرُهُم  ْ رَبُّهُمْ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُقِيمٌ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر البشارة للمهاجرين والمجاهدين -رضوان الله تعالى عليهم- ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي النعم الإلهية المبشَّر بها مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والزمن، ومن العام إلى الخاص،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الرحمة الواسعة ،وهي أعظم النعم بشر الله تعالى عباده بها على لسان أنبيائه في الدنيا وملائكته عند الموت ،وتشمل الهداية والنور والبعد عن الضلال والنجاة من العذاب ،وهي أهم وأعظم النعم المعنوية ،وبدأ بها لأن البشارة تكون بالأمر العظيم أو الأعظم والأهم والأفضل،كما أن الآية الكريمة مسبوقة بالحديث عن الدرجة العظمى والفوز العظيم ،وبين الآيتين الكريمتين منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،يليها النعيم المعنوي الكبير وهو رضوان الله تعالى عليهم ،وهو أكبر نعيم الجنة ،وبدأ بالنعيم المعنوي لأنه غذاء النفس والروح وهو أهم من النعيم المادي غذاء الجسد ،وبعد النعيم المعنوي يأتي النعيم المادي ،وهو المبني الثالث وهو الجنة التي فيها النعيم المادي الدائم ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز أهمية متعلقات الفعل في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث أهمية المباني أو المتعلقات في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
نقول :  رأى زيد القمر بدرا .
ونقول :رأى زيد بدرا القمر .
والجملة الأولى هي الأصل ،حيث يتقدم المفعول به على الحال نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية وقوة العلاقة المعنوية والأصالة في التقدم ،لأن المفعول به مبتدأ في الأصل،وهذا التقديم عند من يهمه صاحب الحال وهو المرئي ،وهذا يعطيه الأولوية في المنزلة والمكانة ،كما أن المفعول به أهم للفعل من الحال ،فالجملة تقوم بدون الحال ولكنها لا تقوم بدون المفعول به ، أما الجملة الثانية فهي عدول عن الأصل،حيث يتقدم الحال على المفعول به نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عند من يهمه كيفية رؤية زيد للقمر ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين:"*وَلَ  ْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لَأَعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً وَلَٰكِنْ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُوا مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى*فَثَبَّطَ  ُمْ*ولم يقل عوَّقه أو كسله أو أخره ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والأهمية الصوتية ،فمن ناحية المعنى تحمل كلمة ثبطهم معنى المنع والحيلولة بينهم وبين الخروج وكأنهم التصقوا بالأرض وخارت قواهم وعزائمهم فلم يقدروا على القيام ،ومنه قول العرب ثبَّطه المرض أي هدَّه وأقعده ولازمه ،وهذه القوة والمبالغة في المعنى جاءت من قوة اللفظ وحروفه التي تمتاز بالانفجار والإطباق ،أما من ناحية الصوت فهناك إيقاع داخلي جميل من تكرار حروف الباء والثاء في كلمتي انبعاثهم وثبطهم ،وهذا المعنى وهذا الإيقاع والسلاسة في النطق لا يوجد في غيرها من الكلمات ،ومثلها كلمة *انبعاثهم* ففيها المبالغة في الانطلاق،قال تعالى:"*إِذِ انبَعَثَ أَشْقَاهَا"* ،وبين الكلمتين منزلة معنوية وصوتية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

وراثة منزلة المعنى في الجملة العربيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في وراثة المنزلة والمكانة والإعراب والاحتياج المعنوي في الجملة العربية ، كما هو الحال في قول العرب:الليلة الهلالُ ،والتقدير:الليل   طلوعُ الهلالِ ،حيث يحذفون المضاف ويرث المضاف إليه منزلته وإعرابه،ويرتفع على الابتداء ،بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب، وقال تعالى*وأسأل القريةَ* والأصل هو :واسأل أهلَ القريةِ حيث ينتصب المضاف إليه على المفعولية بعد حذف المضاف ويرث إعرابه ومنزلته،بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ،ومن ذلك قولهم :ضُرب زيد،حيث يحذفون الفاعل ويحل محله المفعول به بعد موته ،ويرث منزلته وإعرابه،ويصبح نائبا للفاعل ،ومن ذلك ،قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:سمراء ولود خير من حسناء عقيم ،حيث ترث الصفة منزلة الموصوف المحذوف وإعرابه،وتصير مبتدأ ، والتقدير:امرأة سمراء ولود..... ، ومن ذلك قول العرب:كِلتُ زيدا ،حيث ينتصب زيد على المفعولية بعد حذف حرف الجر وذلك بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين الفعل والمفعول به،والأصل هو:كلت لزيد ،ومن ذلك قول العرب:اللهَ لأفعلن ،فينصبون لفظ الجلالة بفعل محذوف تقديره أحلف بعد حذف حرف الجر،وذلك بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب وهي الفعل والمفعول به .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين التوجيهات الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* قُل لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ أَزْكَىٰ لَهُمْ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا يَصْنَعُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر بعض التوجيهات الإلهية للمؤمنين،ثم تأتي المباني وهي التوجيهات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والسبب والزمن ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو التوجيه بغض البصر ،وأمر به سبحانه وتعالى أولا لأن الأمر به أهم ،وبدأ به لأن النظر رائد الزنا وبريده ،وهو الموصل إليه وسبب الوقوع في الزنا وسابق له ،فإذا انتفى السبب انتفى المسبب،كما أن غض البصر سبب في حفظ الفرج ،ثم تأتي النتيجة أو المسبب وهي حفظ الفرج عن المحرمات ،،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما قال تعالى:يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ"*ف  جاء ب*من*التبعيضية بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو إفادة أن بعض النظر حلال كالنظر إلى الرجل المحرم والمرأة المحرمة ،والشاهد والعامل والخاطب ،ولم يأت ب*من*التبعيضية عند الحديث عن حفظ الفرج بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي  لأن الفرج محرم مطلقا ،ويجب حفظه عن الجميع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك


جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث صحة النظم  في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب : الصيام اليوم .
ولا يقولون.   :الرجل اليوم .
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأنك أخبرت عن الصيام بأنه كائن اليوم ، ويمكن أن يختصّ اسم المعنى بالزمن ،لأن أسماء المعاني أحداث ،وهذه الأحداث تحدث في الزمن ،فهناك احتياج معنوي بين أجزاء التركيب،وبين الأحداث والزمن ، والتركيب مفهوم ،أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم لأنك أخبرت عن الرجل بأنه اليوم ،فكيف يكون الرجل يوما ؟،فلا نخبر بالزمن عن الذات لأن كل أسماء الذوات أو الجثث تشترك فى زمان واحد ، والزمن ليس خاصا بجثة من الجثث ، كما أن الذوات ليس أحداثا تحدث في الزمن، ولهذا فالكلام غير مفهوم،لأنه لا يوجد احتياج معنوي بين أجزاء التركيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين والمتخلفين عن الجهاد في غزوة تبوك :"*يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انْفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الْأَرْضِ ۚ أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الْآخِرَةِ ۚ فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ"* حيث قال تعالى*اثاقلتم*ول  م يقل تباطأتم أو تكاسلتم مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية ،فمن ناحية المعنى فإن كلمة *اثاقلتم*فيها معنى المبالغة في الالتصاق بالأرض،وهي تحمل معنى سلبيا،وذلك عكس المعنى الإيجابي للنفير والاندفاع والسرعة التي طُلبت منهم ،وإن التعبير بقوله سبحانه* اثاقلتم * يوحي بالتخاذل ،وكأنهم شُدُّوا إلى الأرض متخاذلين عن النجدة والنصرة ،ومما يدل على هذا المعنى هو الاستفهام التوبيخي في الآية الكريمة ،وبين التخاذل والتوبيخ منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وجميع معاني اثاقل تدل على المبالغة والقوة ،ومن ذلك قول العرب:اثَّاقلَ الشَّخصُ: تثاقلَ، تكلَّفَ الوقار والرّزانة. • اثَّاقل القومُ: تثاقلوا، تخاذلوا، لم يهبّوا للنجدة وقد استُنهضوا لها. • اثَّاقل إلى المكان: أخلد إليه واطمأن فيه، مال إليه {مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انْفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ}: توبيخ على ترك الجهاد" اثَّاقل إلى الدُّنيا: ركن إليها واطمأن برغبة. • اثَّاقل بالديون: كثرت عليه. • اثَّاقل على الشَّخص: تحامل عليه بثِقْله، أزعجه وأرهقه. • اثَّاقل عن صديقه: تباطأ وقعد عن نجدته، قصّر وتوانى "اثَّاقل بعض الناس عن إنجاز أعمالهم في مواعيدها". • اثَّاقل في مشيه: مشى بخُطى بطيئة، جرّ قدميه أثناء المشي ،كما جاء اختيار هذه الصيغة بالضابط المعنوي لأنها تدل على التظاهر والتكلف والإيهام ،وهي من صفات المنافقين، أما من جهة الصوت فإن كلمة اثاقلتم فيها قوة اللفظ والجرس ،ففيها تشديد حرف الثاء وفيها حرف القاف الذي يدل على القوة في المعنى ،ففيه صفات الشدة والجهر والاستعلاء والتفخيم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المحبوبات القلبيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*قُلْ إِن كَانَ ءَابَآؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَآؤُكُم  ْ وَإِخْوَٰنُكُمْ وَأَزْوَٰجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَٰلٌ ٱقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا وَتِجَٰرَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَٰكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَآ أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِۦ وَجِهَادٍۢ فِى سَبِيلِهِۦ فَتَرَبَّصُواْ حَتَّىٰ يَأْتِىَ ٱللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِۦ ۗ وَٱللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِى ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْفَٰسِقِينَ"*ف  هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر محبوبات القلب والعلائق التي قد تفضي إلى التقصير في القيام بواجبات الإسلام ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المحبوبات والعلائق مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والطبع والفضل والشرف، ومن الأقرب إلى الأبعد ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هم الآباء لأنهم الأصل وغيرهم الفرع ،وهم المتقدمون طبعا وشرفا ورتبة ،ثم جاء بالفروع ،وبدأ بالابن ،لأن تعلق القلب به أشد من تعلقه بالأخ وهو أقرب الأقارب بعد الأب،لأنه قطعة من الوالد وأغلى من غيره ،ثم جاء بالأخوان لأنهم فروع ،وهم الكلالة وحواشي النسب ،فذكر الأصول أولا ثم الفروع ثم النظراء ،ثم جاء بالزوجة لأنها غريبة وأجنبية عنده،يمكن أن يتعوض عنها بغيرها ،ثم جاء بالقرابة البعيدة وهي العشيرة لأنها أبعد ،ثم انتقل إلى ذكر الأموال ، وجاء بالمال معشوق النفوس،وخصها بالذكر، لأنها أرغب عند أهلها، وصاحبها أشد حرصا عليها ممن تأتيه الأموال من غير تعب ولا كَدّ‏ ،وقدمها على التجارة تقديم الغايات على الوسائل،ولأن محبة الإنسان للمال أشد من حبه للتجارة ،ثم جاء بالتجارة التي يحصل بها المال ،ثم جاء بالمساكن ومكان العيش لأن تعلق القلب بها دون سائر ما تقدم ، وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،وخصّ الجهاد بالذكر من عموم ما يحبّه الله منهم تنويهاً بشأنه ، ولأنّ ما فيه من الخطر على النفوس ومن إنفاق الأموال ومفارقة الإلف ، جَعله أقوى مظنّة للتقاعس عنه ، لا سيما والسورة نزلت عقب غزوة تبوك التي تخلّف عنها كثير من المنافقين وبعضُ المسلمين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تحديد مرجع الضمير
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في تحديد مرجع الضمير، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ"*فالسياق اللغوي في الحديث عن الله تعالى وتصرفه في ملكه،يعذب ويغفر كما يشاء ،كما أنه لا أحد يريد التعذيب مثلا ،ولهذا فإن فاعل الفعل يشاء هو الله تعالى،ويشبه هذا قولنا :يقبض الله روح من يشاء من عباده ،فالله تعالى هو الذي يشاء القبض متى شاء، وفاعل الفعل يشاء ضمير يعود على المرجع البعيد وهو الله تعالى ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَٰلِكَ عَلَىٰ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ"*وفاعل الفعل يشاء هو الإنسان التائب، فالعبد هو الذي يشاء التوبة ،والله تعالى يقبل التوبة،وليس معنى الكلام أن الله تعالى يتوب على هذا ولا يتوب على ذاك،أو أن الله تعالى يشاء توبة هذا ولا يشاء توبة ذاك ،ففاعل فعل المشيئة هو الإنسان ،وفاعل قبول التوبة هو الله تعالى ،جاء في تفسير الطبري :"أي يتوب الله على من يشاء من الأحياء، يُقْبِل به إلى طاعته =(والله غفور)، لذنوب من أناب وتاب إليه منهم ومن غيرهم منها =(رحيم)، بهم، فلا يعذبهم بعد توبتهم, ولا يؤاخذهم بها بعد إنابتهم ،كما جاء في تفسير الجلالين :"*{ ثم يتوب الله من بعد ذلك على من يشاء } منهم بالإسلام { والله غفور رحيم }كما جاء في التفسير الميسر قوله :ومن رجع عن كفره بعد ذلك ودخل الإسلام فإن الله يقبل توبة مَن يشاء منهم، فيغفر ذنبه. والله غفور رحيم"،ويشبه هذا قولنا :يقبل الله توبة من يشاء التوبة من عباده ،وضمير الفاعل للفعل يشاء هو * هو* ويعود على المرجع القريب *من*المضاف إليه ،وهذا التفسير يؤكد مبدأ الاختيار في حياة الإنسان ،وأنه المسؤول عن الإسلام والكفر ،فمن أراد الإسلام وفقه الله ،ومن أراد الكفر جعل صدره ضيقا حرجا ،فالبداية تكون من الإنسان.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الرتبةنظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:رب رجلٍ جاءني.
ولا يقولون   :رب جاءني رجل.
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن رب مختصة بالنكرة ، وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، ،أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم ،لأن رب غير مختصة بالدخول على الفعل بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي،وإذا أردنا تأهيلها للدخول على الفعل فيجب أن نأتي ب *ما * بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فتصبح *ربما* وهكذا تدخل على الجملة الفعلية ،فنقول :ربما جاءني رجل ،وبهذا يصبح التركيب سليما .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أرباب اليهودية والنصرانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : ٱتَّخَذُوٓاْ أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَٰنَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱلْمَسِيحَ ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَآ أُمِرُوٓاْ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوٓاْ إِلَٰهًا وَٰحِدًا ۖ لَّآ إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ ۚ سُبْحَٰنَهُۥ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر اتخاذ الأرباب في اليهودية والنصرانية ،ثم تأتي المباني وهم الأرباب أو الآلهة الذين أطاعوهم من دون الله ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هم الأحبار وهم علماء اليهود ،والحبر أعظم وأهم من الراهب ،كما أن اليهودية سابقة للنصرانية ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الراهب الذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،كما فصل بين المتعاطفات بواسطة المفعول الثاني *أربابا*وأخر ذكر*المسيح ابن مريم*عليه السلام بسبب أهمية المفعول الثاني للفعل ،لأن تأخيره يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل المبني عليه، وهو فعل الاتخاذ ، ومن أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،لأن اليهود لم يعبدوا المسيح عليه السلام ،فجمع في البداية من أطاعهم اليهود والنصارى ،ثم أفرد من تفرد به النصارى دون غيرهم ، وهو المسيح عليه السلام ،ولو قدمه لأشرك اليهود والنصارى في عبادة المسيح عليه السلام بسبب علاقة الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب ،وهناك شيء آخر وهو أن نصب كلمة *المسيح* يجعلها معطوفة على الأحبار والرهبان ،وهو الصحيح ،وجرها يجعلها معطوفة على الله تعالى ،وهو شرك ،بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي ومنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب ،والمتكلم يستخدم علامات المنزلة والمكانة للتمييز بين المعاني وللربط بين أجزاء التركيب برابط الاحتياج المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة المعنوية بين المرفوعات والمنصوبات والمجروراتتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قولنا:  ضرب زيد عمرا ،وقام زيد قياما في المدرسة ،فالرفع في الرتبة (المنزلة والموقع) قبل النصب والجر ،وذلك بسبب الأهمية المعنوية ،لأن الرفع يستغني عن النصب والجر ، نحو:قام زيد ،وعمرو منطلق ،والنصب والجر لا يكونان حتى يكون الرفع ،نحو:قام زيد قياما ،ومررت بعمرو اليوم ،وإذا كان الرفع في الرتبة قبلهما وجب أن يقدم عليهما في الذكر ،هذا هو الأصل ،ولكن المتكلم قد يعدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك فيقول :عمرا ضرب زيد ،وضرب عمرا زيد ، وقام في المدرسة زيد قياما ،فيقدم المنصوب والمجرور على المرفوع نحو الفعل المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التخصيص،فالإنسا  ن يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

التمايز البلاغي عند المتكلمينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه العبارات التي تتحدث عن معنى واحد وهو ضرر المكر والغدر ولكنها تتمايز من حيث مستوى البلاغة في المعانى والألفاظ ، حيث قال تعالى:"*ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله"*وهو تعبير في أعلى درجات البلاغة ،بل هو كل البلاغة، لأنه تعبير فيه إيجاز ،والبلاغة كما يعرفها بعضهم بأنها الإيجاز ، أو البلاغة الإيجاز ،وفي الآية الكريمة إيجاز قِصر عن طريق القَصر،بدل قوله:يحيق ضرر المكر السيء بالذين مكروا دون غيرهم، وفي قوله *بأهله* بدل قوله *الذين مكروا * وفيها إيجاز حذف ، والتقدير : ولا يحيق ضرر المكر السيء إلا بأهله ،ومعنى الآية الكريمة هو أن ضرر المكر والغدر يحيط بأهل الغدر كما يحيط السوار بالمعصم ،ويعود عليهم وبال أمرهم ، ويرتد كيدهم في نحورهم ،وهو معنى بليغ،  كما جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة *يحيق* وفيها المبالغة في إصابة الغدارين بالضرر وكأنه داهية عظيمة تلزمهم وتحل فيهم،بينمايقول العرب في الأمثال : من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها ،وهو مثل يخلو من البلاغة في المعاني والألفاظ ،وكل ما يعنيه هو أن عاقبة الغدر تعود على صاحبه ،فالبلاغة تتفاوت عند المتكلمين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> التمايز البلاغي عند المتكلمينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه العبارات التي تتحدث عن معنى واحد وهو ضرر المكر والغدر ولكنها تتمايز من حيث مستوى البلاغة في المعانى والألفاظ ، حيث قال تعالى:"*ولا يحيق المكر السيء إلا بأهله"*وهو تعبير في أعلى درجات البلاغة ،بل هو كل البلاغة، لأنه تعبير فيه إيجاز ،والبلاغة كما يعرفها بعضهم بأنها الإيجاز ، أو البلاغة الإيجاز ،وفي الآية الكريمة إيجاز قِصر عن طريق القَصر،بدل قوله:يحيق ضرر المكر السيء بالذين مكروا دون غيرهم، وفي قوله *بأهله* بدل قوله *الذين مكروا * وفيها إيجاز حذف ، والتقدير : ولا يحيق ضرر المكر السيء إلا بأهله ،ومعنى الآية الكريمة هو أن ضرر المكر والغدر يحيط بأهل الغدر كما يحيط السوار بالمعصم ،ويعود عليهم وبال أمرهم ، ويرتد كيدهم في نحورهم ،وهو معنى بليغ،  كما جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة *يحيق* وفيها المبالغة في إصابة الغدارين بالضرر وكأنه داهية عظيمة تلزمهم وتحل فيهم،بينمايقول العرب في الأمثال : من حفر حفرة لأخيه وقع فيها ،وهو مثل يخلو من البلاغة في المعاني والألفاظ ،وكل ما يعنيه هو أن عاقبة الغدر تعود على صاحبه ،فالبلاغة تتفاوت عند المتكلمين.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


ما شاء الله

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأماكن المكويَّةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : يَوْمَ يُحْمَىٰ عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَىٰ بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ ۖ هَٰذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر كيِّ بعض الأماكن من جسم من يكنز الذهب والفضة دون زكاة ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأماكن المكوية مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الجباه،لأن تقطيب الوجه والعبوس أوضح مظاهر الغضب على السائل ،وهي مصدر ألم السائل في الدنيا فتصبح مصدر ألم الكانز في الآخرة ،ولأن الكانز كان يعبس ويزوي بوجهه عن السائل أولا ،ولذا فالجباه أحق وأجدر الأماكن بالكي ،ثم كان الكانز يثني جنبه ،ثم يدير ظهره للسائل آخرا ،فجاء ترتيب ألمها في الآخرة على نفس ترتيب إيلامها للسائل في الدنيا،وقد تأخر المبني الأخير بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع، وقد خصت هذه الأماكن بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، قال صاحب الكشاف : فإن قلت : لم خصت هذه الأعضاء بالكى؟قلت : لأنهم لم يطلبوا بأموالهم - حيث لم ينفقوها فى سبيل الله - إلا الأغراض الدنيوية من وجاهة عند الناس ، وتقدم ، وأن يكون ماء وجوههم مصونا عندهم ، يتلقون بالجميل ويحيون بالإِكرام ،ويبجلون ويحتمشون ومن أكل طيبات يتضلعون منها وينفخون جنوبهم ، ومن لبس عامة من الثياب يطرحونها على ظهورهم ، كما ترى أغنياء زمانك ، هذا أغراضهم وطلباتهم من أموالهم ، لا يخطر ببالهم قول رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - " ذهب أهل الدثور بالأجر كله " وقيل : لأنهم كانوا إذا أبصروا الفقير عبسوا ، وإذا ضمهم وإياه مجلس ازوروا عنه ، وتولوا بأركانهم ، وولوه ظهورهم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأصل والعدولتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : انْفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالًا وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ"*فهذ  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر هيئات النفير من أجل القتال في سبيل الله ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي هيئات النفير للقتال مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وبحسب الأصل من الخاص إلى العام ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو النفير في حالة النشاط والقوة والشباب ، وهذا شيء يتطلبه الجهاد في سبيل الله لما له من أثر في إرهاب العدو والنصر ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو النفير في حالة الضعف والشيخوخة وقلة النشاط والقوة ،والمعنى :انفروا على أي هيئة كانت، وتقدمت الهيئة الأولى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وتأخرت الهيئة الثانية بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، كما قدم الجهاد بالمال على الجهاد بالنفس نحو الفعل المبني عليه وهو الفعل *جاهدوا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عدولا عن الأصل، من العام إلى الخاص من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،حثا لهم على تقديم المال ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس ،وذلك حتى لا يظن ظان أن الجهاد هو الجهاد بالنفس فقط ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:أما العسلَ فأنا شرّاب.
ونقول.       :أما العسلُ فأنا شرّابه .
*العسلَ* في التركيب الأول مفعول به مقدم لصيغة المبالغة ،وهناك علاقة الاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب سواء أتقدم المفعول أم تأخر ،*والعسلُ *في التركيب الثاني مبتدأ ،لأن صيغة المبالغة قد انشغلت بالضمير ،فلم تعد محتاجة للاسم المتقدم ،ومن الملاحظ أن كلمة* العسل *قد تقدمت نحو* أما* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي ،لأن كلمة *أما* حرف شرط وتوكيد وتفصيل ،ويجب أن يليها الشيء الذي نريد تفصيل الحديث عنه ، ومنزلة المعنى تحل محل القاعدة التي تقول :يجب تقديم المفعول به إذا كان مفعولا لجواب أما ،أو إذا وقع بين أما وجوابها ،كما نلاحظ أن المتكلم ينصب الاسم المتقدم ويرفعه بناء على علاقة الاحتياج المعنوي بينه وبين الفعل المتأخر ،ويدلل على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة التي تمنع اللبس ،لأن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأسباب المغريةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين الذين تخلفوا عن الجهاد :"*لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضًا قَرِيبًا وَسَفَرًا قَاصِدًا لَاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَٰكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ ۚ وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ يُهْلِكُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر أسباب ومغريات خروج المنافقين مع الرسول-صلى الله عليه وسلم-ثم تأتي المباني وهي أسباب ومغريات الخروج ،مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والطبع ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الغنائم المغرية القريبة سهلة المأخذ والمنال ،وهي أهم وأعظم عندهم وأشد تشجيعا لهم على الخروج والاتباع ،يليها السفر المتوسط ،الذي لا غنيمة فيه ،وهذا السبب أخف تشجيعا لهم على الخروج،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
التعدية بالباء واللام ،ولكلٍّ معنىتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَمِنْهُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ ٱلنَّبِىَّ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ ۚ قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍۢ لَّكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِٱللَّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ مِنكُمْ ۚ وَٱلَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ"* حيث قال تعالى*يؤمن بالله*بينما قال*يؤمن للمؤمنين* فجاء بالباء واللام كل في مكانه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،قال الفخر الرازى : فإن قيل لماذا عدى الإِيمان إلى الله بالباء ، وإلى المؤمنين باللام؟قلنا : لأن الإِيمان المعدى إلى الله المراد منه التصديق الذى هو نقيض الكفر فعدى بالباء ،وهو إيمان الاعتقاد والتسليم والانقياد والطاعة ، والإِيمان المعدى إلى المؤمنين المراد منه  الاستماع منهم وتصديقهم وعدم تكذيبهم ، والتسليم لقولهم فعدى باللام ، كما فى قوله( وَمَآ أَنتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَّنَا ) أى بمصدق لنا ،وقوله :( أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ واتبعك الأرذلون ) أي:أنصدقك، وقوله : ( قَالَ آمَنتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ) أي:أصدقتموه. كما أن كلمة *رحمة * فيها قراءتان :بالرفع عطفا على أذن ،وبالجر عطفا على خير .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين مصارف الصدقات الإسلاميةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ،وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ ۖ فَرِيضَةً مِّنَ اللَّهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الصدقات ومصارفها ، ثم تأتي المباني وهي مصارف الصدقات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى الفقراء ،لأنهم أشد الفئات حاجة ،يليهم المساكين ،وهم أخف حاجة ممن سبقهم ،والفقراء والمساكين، وهم في هذا الموضع، صنفان متفاوتان، فالفقير أشد حاجة من المسكين، لأن اللّه بدأ بهم، ولا يبدأ إلا بالأهم فالأهم، ففسر الفقير بأنه الذي لا يجد شيئا، أو يجد بعض كفايته دون نصفها‏ ،والمسكين‏:‏ الذي يجد نصفها فأكثر، ولا يجد تمام كفايته، لأنه لو وجدها لكان غنيا، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يزول به فقرهم ومسكنتهم ، ‏وإطعام الأفواه الجائعة أهم وأعظم شيء، يليهم العاملون عليها في الأهمية لأنها مصدر رزقهم ، وهذه هي المصارف الخاصة ،وبدأ بها لأنها أهم من أجل سد خلة المسلمين ،لأن عدم سدها يعني أمراضا وأخطارا مجتمعية كثيرة ، ثم تأتي المصارف العامة التي من شأنها سد خلة الإسلام ،وأولها المؤلفة قلوبهم الذين يعملون على رفع شأن الإسلام ، يليهم في المنزلة تحرير العبيد للشعور بإنسانيتهم ،يليهم المصارف الأقل أهمية كالغارمين، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يعينهم على سداد ديونهم ،وفي سبيل الله ويدخل فيه فعل الخيرات كالغزو وطلب العلم والحج وتكفين الموتى،وبناء الحصون والقناطر ....... ، وابن السبيل ،الذي يعطى المال الذي يوصله إلى بلده، فقط، وهي مصارف نادرة ، وعدم صرف الزكاة فيها لا يضر المجتمع المسلم ،وهذا يعني أن ترتيب مصارف الصدقات يكون بحسب الأهمية والحاجة ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك،هذا عن الترتيب الذكري ،فماذا عن الترتيب الواقعي ؟قال مالك -رحمه الله-:على ولي الأمر أن يتحرى موضع الحاجة ويسد الخلة بحسب الأهمية ،وقد أجمع الصحابة -رضوان الله تعالى عليهم-على ذلك ،ما شذ منهم صحابي ،فالواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التمايز البلاغي عند المتكلمينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه الأبيات الشعرية التي تتحدث عن معنى واحد وهو العفة والطهارة والمحافظة على حرمة الجيران ، ولكنها تتمايز من حيث مستوى البلاغة في المعانى والألفاظ بناء على منزلة المعنى ، حيث قال عروة بن الورد:
وإنْ جارَتي ألوَتْ رياحٌ ببيتِها //تغافَلْتُ حَتَّىٰ يَستُرَ البيتَ جانبُهْ
وهو أقل الأبيات بلاغة في التعبير عن معنى العفة ،لأن التغافل يعني أنه يرى وكأنه لا يرى ،ويسمع وكأنه لا يسمع ،وجاء هذا المعنى من صيغة تفاعل التي تفيد التظاهر ، ويقول عنترة العبسي:
 وأَغُضُّ طرفي ما بدَتْ لي جارَتي // حَتَّىٰ يُواري جارتي مأْواها
وهذا البيت أبلغ من سابقه ،وصاحبه أعف وأطهر من سابقه ،لأنه يغض الطرف ولا ينظر ،أما مسكين الدارمي فيقول:
أَعْمَى إذَا مَا جَارَتِي بَرَزَتْ // حَتَّى يُوَارِي جَارَتِي الْخدْرُ
وهذا البيت أبلغ من سابقيه ،وصاحبه هو الأعف والأطهر  ،لأنه شبه نفسه بالأعمى الذي لا يرى نهائيا . فالبلاغة تتفاوت عند المتكلمين اعتمادا على منزلة المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
وراثة المضاف إليه لمنزلة وإعراب المضافتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ،وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* أَجَعَلْتُمْ سِقَايَةَ ٱلْحَآجِّ وَعِمَارَةَ ٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلْحَرَامِ كَمَنْ ءَامَنَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلْءَاخِرِ وَجَٰهَدَ فِى سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ۚ لَا يَسْتَوُۥنَ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ ۗ وَٱللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِى ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّٰلِمِينَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى:أجعلتم سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام ، والتقدير:أهل سقاية الحاج وأهل عمارة المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله ... فالكلام على حذف مضاف ، لأن العمارة والسقاية مصدران ولا يتصور تشبيههما بالأعيان ، فلا بد من تقدير مضاف فى أحد الجانبين حتى يتأتى التشبيه والمعنى : أجلتم أهل سقاية الحاج وأهل عمارة المسجد الحرام كمن آمن بالله واليوم الآخر ، وجاهد فى سبيل الله؟ ويؤيده قراءة ( أَجَعَلْتُمْ سُقَايَةَ الحاج ) بضم السين، جمع ساق ،( وعمرة المسجد الحرام ) بفتح العين والميم جمع عامر ،وقد ورث المضاف إليه منزلة وإعراب المضاف فصار مفعولا به بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار: الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الحالات الإنفاقيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* قُلْ أَنفِقُواْ طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا لَّن يُتَقَبَّلَ مِنكُمْ ۖ إِنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ قَوْمًا فَٰسِقِينَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تيئيس المنافقين من قبول نفقاتهم ،وعلى بطلان نفقاتهم ثم تأتي المباني وهي حالات الإنفاق مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي حالة الإنفاق طوعا ، فنفى عنها القبول لأن للمنافق أمل في قبولها ،ونفي قبولها أهم وأشد تيئيسا للمنافق ،لأن حالة الإنفاق كرها ميئوس من قبولها وهذا معروف لهم سلفا ،قال تعالى:"*وَمَا مَنَعَهُمْ أَن تُقْبَلَ مِنْهُمْ نَفَقَاتُهُمْ إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسُولِهِ وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الصَّلَاةَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كُسَالَىٰ وَلَا يُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ"* ولهذا كان نفي قبول الحالة المأمولة أهم من نفي الحالة غير المأمولة ،لأن اليأس فيها أشد ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:"*اسْتَغْف  رْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لَا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِن تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ"*و  قوله تعالى :"*سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَسْتَغْفَرْتَ لَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ"* ونحن نقول مثل هذا الكلام للميئوس من علاجه مثلا:تعالج أو لم يتعالج لا خير في ذلك ،ونقول للميئوس من نجاحه: درست أو لم تدرس لن تنجح ،ونقول:لن أسلم عليك ، سلّمت عليّ أو لم تسلم ،وكلمتني أو لم تكلمني لن أكلمك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الرتبة البلاغية بين الحالات الإنفاقيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* قُلْ أَنفِقُواْ طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا لَّن يُتَقَبَّلَ مِنكُمْ ۖ إِنَّكُمْ كُنتُمْ قَوْمًا فَٰسِقِينَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تيئيس المنافقين من قبول نفقاتهم ،وعلى بطلان نفقاتهم ثم تأتي المباني وهي حالات الإنفاق مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي حالة الإنفاق طوعا ، فنفى عنها القبول لأن للمنافق أمل في قبولها ،ونفي قبولها أهم وأشد تيئيسا للمنافق ،لأن حالة الإنفاق كرها ميئوس من قبولها وهذا معروف لهم سلفا ،قال تعالى:"*وَمَا مَنَعَهُمْ أَن تُقْبَلَ مِنْهُمْ نَفَقَاتُهُمْ إِلَّا أَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسُولِهِ وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الصَّلَاةَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كُسَالَىٰ وَلَا يُنفِقُونَ إِلَّا وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ"* ولهذا كان نفي قبول الحالة المأمولة أهم من نفي الحالة غير المأمولة ،لأن اليأس فيها أشد ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:" استغفر لَهُمْ أَوْ لَا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِن تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ۗ وَاللَّهُ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ"*و  قوله تعالى :"*سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَسْتَغْفَرْتَ لَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ"* ونحن نقول مثل هذا الكلام للميئوس من علاجه مثلا:تعالج أو لم يتعالج لا خير في ذلك ،ونقول للميئوس من نجاحه: درست أو لم تدرس لن تنجح ،ونقول:لن أسلم عليك ، سلّمت عليّ أو لم تسلم ،وكلمتني أو لم تكلمني لن أكلمك.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:
> الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


فتح الله عليك وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:ضربت زيدا وعمرا كلمته .
ويقولون.    :ضربت زيدا وعمرو كلمته.
التركيب الأول أجود من التركيب الثاني ،لأنك عطفت جملة على جملة فيها الاسم مبني على الفعل ،فالأحسن في الجملة الثانية أن تشاكل الأولى لما في ذلك من مجانسة معنوية ولفظية ،فتعطف جملة فعلية على جملة فعلية ،ومنصوبا على منصوب ،والتقدير:ضربت زيدا وكلمت عمرا ، فأضمرت فعلا يفسره الفعل المتأخر وهو كلمته ،وكذلك إن اتصل الفعل بشيء من سبب الأول ،تقول:لقيت زيدا وعمرا ضربت أباه ،كأنك قلت:لقيت زيدا وأهنت عمرا ضربت أباه ،فتضمر ما يليق بما ظهر ،فإن كان في الكلام المعطوف عليه جملتان متداخلتان كنت بالخيار ،وذلك نحو:زيد ضربته وعمرو كلمته ،إن عطفت على الجملة الأولى ،التي هي الابتداء والخبر رفعت ،وإن عطفت على الثانية التي هي فعل وفاعل ،وذلك قولك: ضربته ،نصبت. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين:"*كَٱل  َذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ كَانُوٓاْ أَشَدَّ مِنكُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرَ أَمْوَٰلًا وَأَوْلَٰدًا فَٱسْتَمْتَعُوا  ْ بِخَلَٰقِهِمْ فَٱسْتَمْتَعْتُ  م بِخَلَٰقِكُمْ كَمَا ٱسْتَمْتَعَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكُم بِخَلَٰقِهِمْ وَخُضْتُمْ كَٱلَّذِى خَاضُوٓاْ ۚ أُوْلَٰٓئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَٰلُهُمْ فِى ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلْءَاخِرَةِ ۖ وَأُوْلَٰٓئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَٰسِرُونَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى: *وَخُضْتُمْ كَٱلَّذِى خَاضُوٓاْ * ولم يقل *كالذين خاضوا * كما يرى بعض المغرضين ، وللمفسرين الأجلاء آراء كثيرة في هذه الآية الكريمة ،وفي رأيي أن أصح الآراء هو أن الآية الكريمة فيها إيجاز حذف ،والتقدير هو:وخضتم خوضا كالخوض الذي خاضوه ، ومنزلة المعنى على أشدها بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ، ودليل هذا الرأي هو أن الله تعالى أراد تشبيه أعمال المنافقين بأعمال السابقين ،وقد ذكر أولا استمتاعهم بالحظوظ والملذات ثم عطف عليه الخوض في الكذب ،وبين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،وليس المقصود تشبيه المنافقين بالكفار ،ولا إشكال في الآية الكريمة كما يرى بعض المغرضين الذين لا يعرفون لغة العرب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في بيان المعنى اللغويتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ۖ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَىٰ عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ"*فال  سين في قوله تعالى *فسيرى* للتأكيد وليست للاستقبال ،لأن الرؤية حالية ومباشرة ، وليست مستقبلية أو في ما بعد ،بينما السين في قوله تعالى*وستردون*تف  يد الاستقبال ،لأن الرد والبعث مستقبل ، وليس حالا أو في الوقت الحاضر .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية والنحوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*وَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإِنْسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنْبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ قَائِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ مَرَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَىٰ ضُرٍّ مَسَّهُ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ"*فمن ناحية بلاغية هذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الدعاء عند الضرر ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي حالات الدعاء مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والطبع ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى دعاء المريض وهو نائم على جنبه،وهذه أهم حالة يدعو فيها المريض ،لأن المريض يقضي معظم وقته نائما ،لأنه لا يقوى على الجلوس أو القيام ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الدعاء جالسا ،وهي الحالة الوسطى ،ثم يأتي المبني الثالث وهو الدعاء قائما ،وهذه الحالة أخف حالات الدعاء ،لأن المتضرر لا يقوى على القيام ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،أما من ناحية نحوية فقد تم تقديم المفعول *الإنسان* على الفاعل *الضر*نحو الفعل *مس*عدولا عن الأصل ،بالضابط المعنوي للاهتمام به ،لأنه مركز الآية الكريمة وموضوع الحديث ، وبالضابط اللفظي من أجل الهدف اللفظي وهو الإيقاع الداخلي بين السين والسين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الدمار الليلي والدمار النهاري 
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الْأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ وَالْأَنْعَامُ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الْأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْها أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلًا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالْأَمْسِ ۚ كَذَٰلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ"*  حيث قال تعالى:أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلًا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا"*فهذا الجزء من الآية الكريمة مبني على ذكر دمار الجنات الزاهية ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أوقات الدمار مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الدمار وقت الليل ، لأن الدمار ليلا فيه عنصر المفاجأة التي تنزل كاالصاعقة على الرؤوس ،ولا يمكن الاحتياط لها ،ولا يمكن التصرف حيالها ، وهذا الدمار أشد إيلاما وإزعاجا لصاحب الجنان من الدمار النهاري ،ولهذا نجد الهلاك في القرآن الكريم يأتي ليلا أو وقت النوم أولا بسبب نتائجه المؤثرة ،قال تعالى:"* وَكَم مِّن قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءَهَا بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا أَوْ هُمْ قَائِلُونَ"*ولهذ  ا تقدم التدمير ليلا لأنه أهم وأعظم وأشد ، وتأخر الدمار نهارا لأنه أخف وطأة وتأثيرا ،أوبسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك،وربما استفاد العسكريون من هذا فشنوا حروبهم ليلا ،أو وقت الخلود للنوم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَقَالَ مُوسَىٰ رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأَهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالًا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَن سَبِيلِكَ ۖ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَىٰ أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّىٰ يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ"*وقد تردد المعربون والمفسرون في محل اللام في قوله : { ليضلوا عن سبيلك }. والذي سلكه أهل التدقيق منهم أن اللام لام العاقبة . ونُقل ذلك عن نحاة البصرة : الخليل وسيبويه ، والأخفش ، وأصحابهما ، على نحو اللام في قوله تعالى : { فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدواً وحزناً } [ القصص : 8 ]  ، فالمعنى : إنك آتيت فرعون وملأه زينة وأموالاً فضلوا بذلك وأضلوا ،أي أن النعمة انقلبت إلى نقمة عليهم وعلى غيرهم  ، وهذا هو المعنى الأنسب،وهناك منزلة معنى بين هذا المعنى وبين طلب سلب النعمة منهم ، وهناك من يرى أنها للتعليل ، وأن المعنى : إنك فعلت ذلك استدراجاً لهم ، ونسب إلى الفراء ، وفسر به الطبري ،وهو تفسير أقل جودة من سابقه ،لأنه إذا كان الله تعالى أعطاهم النعمة استدراجا لهم وفتنة فليس من المناسب أن يطلب من الله تعالى سلب النعمة منهم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الزينة والأموالتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* وَقَالَ مُوسَىٰ رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَأَهُ زِينَةً وَأَمْوَالًا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَن سَبِيلِكَ ۖ رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَىٰ أَمْوَالِهِمْ وَاشْدُدْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ فَلَا يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّىٰ يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر ما أعطاه الله تعالى لفرعون وملئه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأعطيات مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي الزينة ،وتشمل الذهب والفضة والأحجار الكريمة ،وكان لهم من فسطاط مصر إلى أرض الحبشة جبال فيها معادن الذهب والفضة والزبرجد والزمرد والياقوت،كما تشمل الزينة القصور  والأثاث والآنية والحدائق والحمامات والخدم والأحصنة ،وهذا أهم وأعظم من الأموال المتداولة ،حتى إن علية القوم تضحي بالمال في سبيل الزينة تجملا وافتخارا، لأنها أهم ،ولهذا تقدمت الزينة وتأخرت الأموال بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَا يَظْلِمُ ٱلنَّاسَ شَيْـًٔا وَلَٰكِنَّ ٱلنَّاسَ أَنفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ "* حيث يجوز في كلمة أنفسهم أن تكون مبنية على الفعل يظلمون ،ويكون إعرابها مفعولا به مقدما للفعل يظلمون ، وهذا أجود من بنائها على كلمة الناس وتكون توكيدا لها،والمفعول به للفعل يظلمون مفهوم من السياق ،والتقدير :يظلمون أنفسهم أو بعضهم بعضا ،قال تعالى:والله يدعو إلى دار السلام ،أي:يدعو كل إنسان،والإعراب الأول أجود،لأن هناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ومقابلة بين عدم ظلم الله للناس وبين ظلم الناس لأنفسهم ، وهناك توسع في المعنى ،ففيه إثبات للظلم وإثبات لظلم الناس لأنفسهم ،والمعنى هو:إن الله تعالى لا يظلم الناس بنقص حسناتهم أو زيادة سيئاتهم ولكن الناس يظلمون أنفسهم بالكفر وعمل المنكرات والنواهي .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:الشمس مشرقة لكن المطرُ نازل 
ويقولون.    :الشمس مشرقة لكنَّ المطرَ نازل  
وقريب من هذا:
يقول العرب:الشمس مشرقة ولكنَّ المطرَ نازل
ويقولون.    :الشمس مشرقة ولكن المطرُ نازل
التركيب الأول أجود من التركيب الثاني ، والثالث أجود من الرابع ،قال النحاس : زعم جماعة من النحويين منهم الفراء أن العرب إذا قالت " ولكن " بالواو آثرت التشديد ، وإذا حذفوا الواو آثرت التخفيف ، واعتل في ذلك فقال : لأنها إذا كانت بغير *واو* أشبهت* بل * فخففوها ليكون ما بعدها كما بعد بل (أي أنها عاطفة بمنزلة بل ،وما بعدها مبتدأ وخبر ،أو أن تكون حرف ابتداء ،وما بعدها مبتدأ وخبر ، ولأن *لكنَّ * إذا خففت وجب إھمالھا ، وبطل عملھا بالإجماع ، إلا يونس ، والأخفش قالا بإعمالھا ،وعند تخفيفھا يزول اختصاصھا بالجمل الاسمية ، وتكون صالحة للدخول على الجمل بنوعيھا اسمية وفعلية .وھي حينئذ إما عاطفة ك " بل " ، أو حرف ابتداء .نحو قولھ تعالى : { لكنِِ اللهُ يشھدُ بما أنزلَ إليك } .وقولھ تعالى : { لكنِ الظالمون اليوم في ضلالٍ مبين } .ومثال دخولھا على الجملة الفعلية قولھ تعالى : { ولكنْ كانوا أنفسھم يظلمون } وإذا جاءوا بالواو خالفت* بل* فشددوها ونصبوا بها ؛ لأنها بمنزلة " إنَّ " زيدت عليها لام وكاف وصيرت حرفا واحدا ، وأنشد :
 ..............................  ..// ولكنَّّني من حبها لعميد
فجاء باللام في خبرها لأن *لكنَّ * بمنزلة " إنَّ " ،ويشهد لهذا جميع آيات القرآن الكريم التي وردت فيها كلمة *لكنَّ*،قال تعالى: 
لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ ﴿١٩٨ آل عمران﴾
لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا ﴿١٦٢ النساء﴾
لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكَ ۖ أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ ۖ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ ﴿١٦٦ النساء﴾
لَكِنِ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ جَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ ۚ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ ﴿٨٨ التوبة﴾
أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا ۖ لَكِنِ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ ﴿٣٨ مريم﴾
لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ غُرَفٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهَا غُرَفٌ مَبْنِيَّةٌ تَجْرِي ﴿٢٠ الزمر﴾
أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ وَلَكِنْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ ﴿١٢ البقرة﴾
كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ ۗ أَلَا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ وَلَكِنْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ ﴿١٣ البقرة﴾
كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ ۖ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ﴿٥٧ البقرة﴾
مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ ۖ وَمَا كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ وَمَا ﴿١٠٢ البقرة﴾
وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ ۚ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَشْعُرُونَ ﴿١٥٤ البقرة﴾
أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ ﴿١٧٧ البقرة﴾
وَالْحَجِّ ۗ وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى ۗ وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ ﴿١٨٩ البقرة﴾
لَا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ﴿٢٢٥ البقرة﴾
ۚ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لَا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلَّا أَنْ تَقُولُوا قَوْلًا ﴿٢٣٥ البقرة﴾
ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَشْكُرُونَ ﴿٢٤٣ البقرة﴾
ۗ وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿٢٥١ البقرة﴾
اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ ﴿٢٥٣ البقرة﴾
وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ ۚ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ ﴿٢٥٣ البقرة﴾
أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ ۖ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي ۖ قَالَ فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ ﴿٢٦٠ البقرة﴾
لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ ۗ وَمَا ﴿٢٧٢ البقرة﴾
مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلَا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ﴿٦٧ آل عمران﴾
يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا ﴿٧٩ آل عمران﴾
حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ ۚ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ﴿١١٧ آل عمران﴾
مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ ۗ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِنْ رُسُلِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ ﴿١٧٩ آل عمران﴾
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أحوال أهل الجنةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* دَعْوَاهُمْ فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَتَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلَامٌ ۚ وَآخِرُ دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ"* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر أحوال أهل الجنة ، دار النعيم والتنعم لا دار التكليف ،فهم بين تسبيح وتسليم وتحميد، وهذه هي أحوالهم تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والفضل والشرف  والطبع ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو التسبيح والتنزيه والتقديس، فإذا اشتهى المؤمن شيئا قال : سبحانك اللهم ،فتأتي الملائكة الكرام بالطلب الذي يشتهيه ،وهم يتبادلون تحايا السلام فيما بينهم ،ثم يتلذذ بالطلب الذي اشتهاه ، ويحمد الله تعالى على هذه النعم في النهاية ،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه  ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك ،والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

التلازم بين أسماء الله تعالى وصفاتهتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في ذكرنا لأسماء الله تعالى وصفاته ،حيث لا يجوز الاقتصار على ذكر صفة من صفاته المتضادة ،بل يجب أن نذكر الصفتين متلازمتين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،فمثلا يجب أن لا نقول:الله الخافض ،المانع ،الضار ،لوحدها ،حتى لا نلصق هذه الصفات بالله تعالى ،وكأنها صفة سلبية ،بل يجب أن نقول:الله الرافع الخافض ،يرفع من يشاء ويخفض من يشاء ،ويجب أن نقول :الله المعطي والمانع ،يعطي من يشاء ويمنع عمن يشاء، وكذلك النافع الضار،ينفع من يشاء ويضر من يستحق ،.....إلخ ، وعلينا أن نقدم الرفع والنفع والعطاء بالأهمية والفضل والشرف .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ ۖ وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلَا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ ۚ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ۚ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ"*حيث قال تعالى مع الضرر الواقع الآن"فلا كاشف له"وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين الضرر الواقع والكشف عنه،أي:إن يصبك ضرر فلا دافع ولا مُبعد ولا مُذهب له إلا الله تعالى ، بينما يقول تعالى مع الخير الآتي في المستقبل "فلا راد له"وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين الخير القادم ومنع الوقوع كذلك ، فلا مانع لفضله من الوقوع في المستقبل ،أي:إذا أراد الله تعالى أن يصيبك بخير في المستقبل فلا مانع له من الوقوع .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى:"*لَمْ يَلْبَثُوٓاْ إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَىٰهَا"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"*كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوٓاْ إِلَّا عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَىٰهَا"*  والأصل أن يضاف الضحى إلى النهار أو إلى اليوم لأن الضحى جزء من النهار أو اليوم وليس من العشية ،لكنه أضاف الضحى إلى العشية بسبب منزلة المعنى بينهما لأنهما جزآن من  اليوم وبينهما تناسب معنوي ، قال صاحب الكشاف:فإن قلت : كيف صحت إضافة الضحى إلى العشية؟ قلت : لما بينهما من الملابسة لاجتماعهما فى نهار واحد .فإن قلت : فهلا قيل : إلا عشية أو ضحى وما فائدة الإِضافة؟ قلت : للدلالة على أن مدة لبثهم ، كأنها لم تبلغ يوما كاملا ، ولكن ساعة منه عشيته أو ضحاه ، فلما ترك اليوم أضافه إلى عشيته . فهو كقوله : ( لَمْ يلبثوا إِلاَّ سَاعَةً مِّن نَّهَارٍ ) وجاء في التحرير والتنوير لابن عاشور"وإضافة ( ضحى ) إلى ضمير ( العشية ) جرى على استعمال عربي شائع في كلامهم . قال الفراء : أضيف الضحى إلى العشية ، وهو اليوم الذي يكون فيه على عادة العرب يقولون : آتيك الغداة أو عشيتَها ، وآتيك العشية أو غداتَها ، وأنشدني بعض بني عُقيل :نَحن صَبَّحنا عامراً في دَارها ... جُرْداً تَعَادَى طَرَفَيْ نَهَارِهاعشيَّة الهِلال أو سِرارها ... أراد عشية الهلال أو عشية سرار العشية : فهو أشد من : آتيك الغداة أو عشيتها ا ه .ومسوغُ الإِضافة أن الضحى أسبق من العشية إذ لا تقع عشية إلا بعد مرور ضحى ، فصار ضحى ذلك اليوم يعرَّف بالإِضافة إلى عشية اليوم لأن العشية أقرب إلى علم الناس لأنهم يكونون في العشية بعد أن كانوا في الضحى ، فالعشية أقرب والضحى أسبق .وفي هذه الإِضافة أيضاً رعاية على الفواصل التي هي على حرف الهاء المفتوحة من { أيان مرساها } . فالإضافة تمت بناء على الضابطين: المعنوي واللفظي.وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
جملة الحال عمدة وليست فضلةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :"* فَنَبَذْنَاهُ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ سَقِيمٌ ،،"* وهذا يعني أن النبذ قد حصل ،بينما يقول تعالى:"*لَّوْلَا أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِالْعَرَاءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ* وهذا يعني أن النبذ لم يحصل، لأن لولا أداة امتناع لوجود، وهذا الفهم يؤدي إلى التناقض بين الآيتين الكريمتين،والأم  ر ليس كما تظن ، حيث لا يجوز الوقوف عند كلمة بالعراء ،لأن ذلك يؤدي إلى التناقض بين الآيتين الكريمتين ،ولا بد من إتمام الآية الكريمة بسبب الاحتياج المعنوي إليها ،وهكذا تصبح جملة الحال عمدة وليست فضلة ،فالامتناع منصب على الذم ،وليس على النبذ ،أي حصل النبذ ولم يحصل الذم ،أو نقول امتنع النبذ في حالة الذم،فنبذ وهو غير مذموم ،بسبب تدارك نعمة الله له.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:"*حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كُنتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِم "*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كُنتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِم بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ ۙ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ لَئِنْ أَنجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَٰذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ"* حيث قدم البر على البحر نحو الفعل المبني عليه *يسيركم*   بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي، لأن السير في البر أشهر وأهم وأسبق عند العرب من الضرب في البحر ،كما عدل عن الأصل والتفت من الخطاب إلى الغيبة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،وذهب بعض المفسرين إلى القول إن الانتقال في الكلام من لفظ الحضور إلى لفظ الغيبة يدل على الإعراض عن المخاطب، قال الفخر الرازي في تفسيره: (فهاهنا انتقل من مقام الحضور إلى مقام الغيبة، وذلك يدلُّ على المقت والتبعيد والطرد، وهو اللائق بحال هؤلاء، لأن من كانت صفته أن يقابل إحسان الله تعالى إليه بالكفران، كان اللائق به ما ذكرناه) انتهى كلامه.وذهب بعضهم إلى القول إنَّ هؤلاء قد حضرت قلوبهم وأقبلوا على الله عزَّ وجل عندما كانوا في بداية الرحلة، لأنهم خافوا الهلاك وتقلب الرياح، فناداهم نداء الحاضرين، ثم إن الرياح لما جرت بما تشتهي النفوس وأمنت الهلاك لم يبقَ حضورهم وإقبالهم على الله عزَّ وجل، فناسب ذلك الإعراض عنهم والتحدث عنهم بضمير الغائبين.وذهب فريق آخر إلى القول إن فائدة العدول عن خطابهم إلى حكاية حالهم لغيرهم ليتعجبوا من فعلهم وكفرهم، ولو استمر في خطابهم لفاتت تلك الفائدة ،كما عدل عن الأصل من أجل تنشيط ذهن السامع وعدم التأثير النفسي على السامعين وتنغيصهم ، كما انث الريح وذكرها جريا على استعمال العرب ، وكل ذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فعندما كانت لينة ناعمة أنثها ،وعندما كانت قوية عنيفة ذكرها ،وكل ذلك بحسب الاحتياج المعنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين. 
قال تعالى :قُتِلَ الْإِنسَانُ مَا أَكْفَرَهُ !
وقرئت     :قُتِلَ الْإِنسَانُ مَا أَكْفَرَهُ ؟
كلمة *ما*تحتمل التعجب والاستفهام التوبيخي ، والتركيب الأول على التعجب ،أي:ما أشد كفره ! ،وجاء التركيب على لغة العرب،لأن العرب تقول:قاتله الله ما أحسنه ! وأخزاه الله ما أظلمه ، والمعنى : اعجبوا من كفر الإنسان لجميع ما ذكرنا بعد هذا،وهذا أجود ، وتحتمل ما الاستفهام التوبيخي ،أي:أي شيء دعاه إلى الكفر ؟
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:فَالْيَوْ  َ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ.تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن فرعون:"*فَالْيَو  مَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً ۚ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ"* حيث قال تعالى*ببدنك*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، لأن حذف الكلمة يعني أنه نجا حيا ،أما ذكرها فيعني أنه نجا ميتا ،أو جسدا فقط،وهو المعنى المقصود ،بدليل قوله تعالى: لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً"،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،قال الطبري:فإن قال قائل: وما وجه قوله: (ببدنك)؟ وهل يجوز أن ينجيه بغير بدنه، فيحتاج الكلام إلى أن يقال فيه (ببدنك)؟
قيل: كان جائزًا أن ينجيه بهيئته حيًّا كما دخل البحر. فلما كان جائزًا ذلك قيل : (فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) ، ليعلم أنه ينجيه بالبدن بغير روح، ولكن ميّتًا
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن فرعون:"* وَجَٰوَزْنَا بِبَنِىٓ إِسْرَٰٓءِيلَ ٱلْبَحْرَ فَأَتْبَعَهُمْ فِرْعَوْنُ وَجُنُودُهُۥ بَغْيًا وَعَدْوًا ۖ حَتَّىٰٓ إِذَآ أَدْرَكَهُ ٱلْغَرَقُ قَالَ ءَامَنتُ أَنَّهُۥ لَآ إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا ٱلَّذِىٓ ءَامَنَتْ بِهِۦ بَنُوٓاْ إِسْرَٰٓءِيلَ وَأَنَا۠ مِنَ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ"*  فما المقصود بكلمة عدوا؟هل هي من العدو والركض،أم من الظلم والاعتداء والعدوان؟ منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب تدلنا على المعنى الثاني،لأنها مسبوقة بكلمة* بغيا*ومعطوفة عليها، وبين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
قال تعالى:"*أَلَآ إِنَّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِيَسْتَخْفُواْ مِنْه"*
وقرئت.    :ألا إنهم تثنوني صدورُهم ليستخفوا منه"*
التركيب الأول يجعل الفعل للكفار والمنافقين ،فهم الذين كانوا يثنون ويحنون صدورهم حتى لا يراهم الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ،وهذا التركيب ليس فيه مبالغة ،أما ابن عباس وأبو الأسود الدؤلي - رضي الله عنهما- فكانا يقرأان *تثنوني*فيجعلان الفعل للصدور ،وهذه الصيغة على وزن تفعوعل وتدل على المبالغة في الثني ،وهذا يعني كذلك أن العربي كان يقرأ القرآن الكريم بحسب  المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

ثبت الله أقدامك يوم تزل الأقدام.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
يقول المذيع:القائدان يبحثان سبل تطوير العَلاقات بين البلدين.
ويقول المذيع:القائدان يبحثان سبل تطوير العِلاقات بين البلدين.
التركيب الأول من مستوى الكلام المستقيم الحسن ،وهو بفتح حرف العين من كلمة العلاقات ،ومعناه :بحث سبل تطوير الصلات والروابط والتعاملات بين البلدين ،بينما التركيب الثاني من مستوى الكلام المستقيم القبيح ،وهو بكسر حرف العين من كلمة العلاقات ،والمعنى الذي يقصده المذيع ،والذي نفهمه هو نفس المعنى الأول، إلا أنه لم يستخدم الحركات على النحو الأفضل ،مما أدى إلى انخفاض جودة التركيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> ثبت الله أقدامك يوم تزل الأقدام.


وإياك، اللهم آمين آمين.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغة بين فوائد القصص الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَكُلًّا نَّقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ ۚ وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَٰذِهِ الْحَقُّ وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَىٰ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  "* فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر فوائد القصص الإلهية عن الأنبياء والرسل عليهم السلام ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الفوائد المتعلقة بهذه القصص مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية  هوتثبيت الفؤاد وطمأنة الرسول -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وتصبيره كي يصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل، فإن النفوس تأنس بالاقتداء، وتنشط على الأعمال، وتريد المنافسة لغيرها، وهذا  أهم هدف من القصص من أجل مواصلة مسيرة الدعوة ،ثم تأتي الفائدة الثانية وهي أقل أهمية مما قبلها وهي تأييد الحق الذي هو عليه ،ويتأيد الحق بذكر شواهده، وكثرة من قام به ،ثم تأتي الفائدة الثالثة وهي الموعظة والذكرى للمؤمنين،  أي يتذكرون ما نزل بمن هلك فيتوبون ،ويتعظون به، فيرتدعون عن الأمور المكروهة، ويتذكرون الأمور المحبوبة لله فيفعلونها، وخص المؤمنين بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنهم هم المتعظون والمنتفعون إذا سمعوا قصص الأنبياء ،وقد تأخرت الفائدة الأخيرة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لِأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ"*حيث قال: " رأيتهم*" وقد قيل قبل ذلك ": إني رأيت أحد عشر كوكبًا*" ، فكرر الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، وذلك على لغة من قال: "*كلمت أخاك كلمته*" ، توكيدًا للفعل بالتكرير ،كما أن المسافة قد طالت بين الفعل الأول وبقية الجملة فأعاد الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لربط أواصر التركيب ، وقال " ساجدين*" مع أن الكواكب والشمس والقمر إنما يخبر عنها ب "*فاعلة*" و "*فاعلات*" لا بالواو والنون ،*[ لأن الواو والنون]*إنما هي علامة جمع أسماء ذكور بني آدم، أو الجن، أو الملائكة*(27)*. وإنما قيل ذلك كذلك ، لأن "*السجود*" من أفعال من يُجمع أسماء ذكورهم بالياء والنون ، أو الواو والنون ، فأخرج جمع أسمائها مخرج جمع أسماء من يفعل ذلك ، كما قيل: يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ ،*[سورة النمل : 18] ،فأجريت هذه الكواكب مجرى العقلاء فى الضمير المختص بها ، لوصفها بوصفهم حيث إن السجود من صفات العقلاء ، والعرب تجمع ما لا يعقل جمع من يعقل إذا أنزلوه منزلته، ولم يدرج الشمس والقمر فى الكواكب مع أنهما منها ، فخصهما بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لإِظهار مزيتهما ورفعا لشأنهما .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"* وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لِامْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَىٰ أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا ۚ وَكَذَٰلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الْأَحَادِيثِ ۚ وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَىٰ أَمْرِهِ وَلَٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ"* فبم يتعلق شبه الجملة*لامرأته*؟  هل يتعلق بالفعل اشتراه ،أي اشتراه لامرأته ؟ لأنه كان بلا ولد، أم يتعلق بالفعل قال ، أي:قال لامرأته ؟منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب تدلنا على أن المعنى الثاني هو الصحيح، فهناك جملة مقول القول التي تشتمل على ياء المخاطبة ،وهي جملة أكرمي مثواه ،التي تدل على أن القول كان لامرأته ،وهي المخاطبة بالقول .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*وَرَاوَد  تْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَن نَّفْسِهِ وَغَلَّقَتِ الْأَبْوَابَ وَقَالَتْ هَيْتَ لَكَ ۚ قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ ۖ إِنَّهُ رَبِّي أَحْسَنَ مَثْوَايَ ۖ إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ"*ح  يث قال تعالى *التي هو في بيتها*ولم يذكر اسمها ،كأن يقول *زليخا*أو امرأة العزيز مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو بيان الأدب في التعامل ومن أجل سترها ، والابتعاد عن التشهير بها ، وهذا من الأدب السامى الذى التزمه القرآن فى تعبيراته وأساليبه ، حتى يتأسى أتباعه بهذا اللون من الأدب فى التعبير ، والمراد ببيتها : بيت سكناها ،والإِخبار عن المراودة بأنها كانت فى بيتها  أدعى لإظهار كمال نزاهته عليه السلام - فإن كونه فى بيتها يغرى بالاستجابة لها ، ومع ذلك فقد أعرض عنها ، ولم يطاوعها فى مرادها،كما قال تعالى: وَغَلَّقَتِ الأبواب"فجاء بصيغة فعٌل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ،وهذه الصيغة تفيد التكثير والتشديد ،*أى : أبواب بيت سكناها الذى تبيت فيه بابا فباباً،قيل : كانت الأبواب سبعة ، والمراد أنها أغلقت جميع الأبواب الموصلة إلى المكان الذى راودته فيه إغلاقا شديدا محكما ، كما يشعر بذلك التضعيف فى"غلّقت "زيادة فى حمله على الاستجابة لها ،كما قال تعالى :هيت لك ،فجاء بصيغة اسم الفعل وهي تدل على المبالغة في المعنى وهو الطلب أكثر من الفعل ، و*" هيت "*اسم فعل أمر بمعنى أقبل وأسرع ، فهى كلمة حض وحث على الفعل ،كما عدى فعل المراودة بعن التي تفيد التجاوز، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا،  لأنها تفيد تجاوز النفس والتخلي عن العفاف، قال بعض العلماء : و*" عن "*هنا للمجاوزة ، أى : راودته مباعدة له عن نفسه ، أى : بأن يجعل نفسه لها ، والظاهر أن هذا التركيب من مبتكرات القرآن الكريم ، فالنفس هنا كناية عن غرض المواقعة ، قاله ابن عطية ، أى : فالنفس أريد به عفافه وتمكينها منه لما تريد ، فكأنها تراوده عن أن يسلم إليها إرادته وحكمه فى نفسه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تحليل المستويات اللغويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قولي بناء على الأهميتين:المعن  ية والصوتية :نزٌل الله تعالى الرزق من السماء لسقاية الزرع والأزهار ، ويمكن تحليل المستويات اللغوية البلاغية والنحوية والصرفية والصوتية في هذه الجملة بناء على المنزلتين:المعن  ية واللفظية ،فمن ناحية البلاغة هناك كلمة*الرزق* استخدمت استخداما مجازيا ، وهي مجاز مرسل ،لأن الكلمة استخدمت في غير ما وضعت له في أصل اللغة ،ومنزله المعنى بين الإنزال والرزق ليست علاقة حقيقية بل منزلة مجازية خيالية كاذبة ،لأن الله تعالى لا ينزل الرزق بل ينزل ما سيكون رزقا أو مسببا للرزق ، فالعلاقة المعنوية بين الإنزال والرزق علاقة مجازية على اعتبار ما سيكون رزقا ،أو مسببية على اعتبار أن الرزق مسبب عن الغيث، ومن ناحية نحوية فقد تقدم الفاعل على المفعول نحو الفعل بحسب منزلة المعنى وقوة العلاقة المعنوية لأن الفاعل أهم للفعل من المفعول ،وتقدم المفعول على الظرف لأن الأول أهم للفعل من الثاني،وجاء أخيرا المفعول لأجله ،وهذا هو الترتيب الأصلي للجملة العربية بحسب منزلة المعنى،أما من ناحية صرفية فقد جئت بكلمة نزٌل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك وهي على صيغة فعٌل التي تفيد كثرة نزول الغيث ، ومن ناحية الصوت فهناك انسجام ومنزلة صوتية نابعة من تكرار بعض الحروف كالسين والزاي والراء مما يسبب إيقاعا داخليا جميلا بين حروف الراء والسين والزاي وهذا الإيقاع لا نجده في كلمات أخرى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الحال بين الفضلة والعمدةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في الحال الذي يكون بين الفضلة والعمدة ،فمن المعروف أن الحال فضلة ، يؤتى به بعد تمام الكلام ،وهذا هو الغالب عليه ، والمتكلم إزاءه بالخيار ،فقد يذكره وقد لا يذكره وذلك بحسب الحاجة المعنوية إليه،نقول:قابلت زيدا ضاحكا ،وقابلت زيدا، إلا أن المتكلم قد يجد نفسه مضطرا إلى ذكر الحال لأن معنى الكلام لا يتم بدونه وبهذا يتحول الحال من فضلة إلى عمدة في الكلام ، كقوله تعالى"وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين" وقوله تعالى"وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا"وقوله"وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين"،وقوله :فما لكم في المنافقين فئتين" وقول جابر -رضي الله عنه :"نهى رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم - عن بيع الحيوان اثنين بواحد "فالحال في هذه الآيات الكريمة وفي الحديث النبوي الشريف واجب الذكر ، وهو حال لازم أو واجب ،لأن حذفه لا يتمم معنى الكلام ، ويغير المعنى ،فمن الأحوال ما يلحق بالعُمَد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
امرأة العزيز تحتمي بالطبيعة الإنسانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن امرأة العزيز :"*وَمَآ أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِىٓ ۚ إِنَّ ٱلنَّفْسَ لَأَمَّارَةٌۢ بِٱلسُّوٓءِ إِلَّا مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّىٓ ۚ إِنَّ رَبِّى غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ "*حيث جاءت بالنفس معرفة تعريف الجنس وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتقول لنا :إن الخطأ من طبيعة البشر ،ولست وحدي التي أخطئ ،فهي تحتمي بالطبيعة الإنسانية لإبعاد اللوم عنها ،وهذا صحيح ،ويتناسب مع قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-:"كل بني آدم خطاء، وخير الخطّائين التوابون"*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك، وبشرك بما يسرك.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكر الله لك، وبشرك بما يسرك.


*اللهم آمين وإياك.
 فتح الله عليك ورفع قدرك.*

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين مصادر الزينة الإنسانيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قولي: يتزين الإنسان في الحياة وفي المجالس بأدبه وعلمه وماله ،فهذا القول مبني على ذكر زينة الإنسان، ثم تأتي المباني ،وهي مصادر الزينة والافتخار مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الأدب والخلق الرفيع والتربية ،وعندما امتدح الله تعالى نبيه الكريم قال:"*وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ "*كما قال صلى الله عليه وسلم:"*: «إن من أحبكم إلي وأقربكم مني مجلسا يوم القيامة أحاسنكم أخلاقا، وإن من أبغضكم إلي وأبعدكم مني يوم القيامة الثرثارون والمتشدقون والمتفيهقون». قالوا: يا رسول الله قد علمنا الثرثارين والمتشدقين فما المتفيهقون؟ قال: «المتكبرون» ، فحسن الخلق باب من أبواب الطاعات لا يدانيه عمل، وعن أبي الدرداء رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: «ما من شيء أثقل في ميزان المؤمن يوم القيامة من حسن الخلق وإن الله يبغض الفاحش البذي"*وقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم -: « إن الرجل ليدرك بحسن خلقه درجات قائم الليل صائم النهار» ،كما أنه ليس كل الناس بذوي علم ولهذا فهم يتزينون بأدبهم ،ثم يأتي العلم في المرتبة الثانية ،قال الإمام علي بن ابي طالب رضي الله عنه :-العلم خير من المال, لأن المال تحرسه والعلم يحرسك , والمال تفنيه النفقة ،والعلم يزكو على الإنفاق, والعلم حاكم والمال محكوم عليه،مات خُزّان المال وهم احياء, والعلماء باقون ما بقي الدهر،أعيانهم مفقودة وآثارهم في القلوب موجودة ،كما أنه ليس كل الناس بذوي مال فيتزينون بأدبهم وعلمهم،  ويأتي المال في المرتبة الأخيرة،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه لأن المال من الزينة المحتقرة ، قال تعالى ردا على من يتزين بالمال والولد:الْمَالُ وَالْبَنُونَ زِينَةُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ۖ وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ خَيْرٌ عِندَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ أَمَلًا"* والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع ،والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذين التركيبين اللذين يتمايزان من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيبين.
يقول العرب:أنت الرجل
ويقولون     :أنت رجل
التركيب الأول يفيد القصر والتخصيص عن طريق التعريف ، فالمخاطب هو الوحيد الذي يتمتع بصفات الرجولة من بين الحاضرين ،أما التركيب الثاني فلا يفيد القصر ، والمخاطب رجل كغيره من الرجال الكثيرين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*وَأَذِّن فِى ٱلنَّاسِ بِٱلْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالًا وَعَلَىٰ كُلِّ ضَامِرٍۢ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍۢ"*حيث قال تعالى *يأتين* بالنون الدالة على الجمع ، ولم يقل يأتي مثلا ،وذلك بحسب منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني، لأن الضامر بمعنى الضوامر ، أو لأنه قصد النوق ،أو مراعاة لمعنى *كل * لأنها تفيد الجمع ، وكلها أمور تعود إلى منزلة المعنى. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ"*فمن المعروف أن إنشاء السحاب الثقال سابق بالأهمية والزمن والطبع على حدوث البرق والرعد ، ولكن تم العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية وتقدمت رؤية البرق خوفا وطمعا على إنشاء السحاب بالأهمية المعنوية لأن السياق اللغوي في الحديث عن القدرة والتخويف والصواعق ، والبرق والرعد أدل على القدرة والتخويف من إنشاء السحاب، وقيل:الخوف للمسافر والطمع للمقيم ، ولما كان القوم أهل سفر وظعن وترحال قدم ما يناسبهم بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية ،كما قدم الخوف على الطمع لهذا السبب ، كما تأخر إنشاء السحاب الثقال بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام :*إِذْ رَأَىٰ نَارًا فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا لَّعَلِّي آتِيكُم مِّنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى"* حيث قال تعالى *إذ* لأن الرؤية حصلت مرة واحدة ،وعند تكرار الحدث يستخدم العرب *إذا* ،كما قال *امكثوا*وليس *أقيموا*لأن المكث لفترة قصيرة بعكس الإقامة ،كما قال *لعلي*ولم يجزم لأنه لم يكن متيقنا، وجاء ب*على*التي تفيد الاستعلاء المجازي، لأن الإنسان يستعلي على النار حين يستدفئ بها ،أو حين يستخدمها للاستدلال بها ،كما أعاد ذكر النار أخيرا ولم يضمر لها بقوله *عليها* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل إنعاش الذاكرة لاستعادة المذكور السابق وربط أجزاء التركيب ، ومن أجل أمن اللبس ،لأن المسافة قد طال بين الضمير والمرجع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
الفصل بين الصفة والموصوفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*قَالَتْ رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللَّهِ شَكٌّ فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ ۖ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى ۚ قَالُوا إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ"*حيث قدم متعلق الشك وهو الخبر نحو همزة الاستفهام الإنكاري التوبيخي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ليكون الاستنكار منصبا على الخبر وهو *في الله* وليس على الشك ،أي:كيف تشكون في الله تعالى وفي وجوده وتوحيده وهو خالق السماوات والأرض....إلخ ، ثم فصل بين الموصوف *الله*وبين الصفة*فاطر السموات *بواسطة المبتدأ *شك*بسبب حاجة الخبر إلى المبتدأ، ولأن تأخير المبتدأ إلى ما بعد الصفة يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بين الخبر والمبتدأ. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأشياء التعجيزيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :*قُلْ كُونُوا حِجَارَةً أَوْ حَدِيدًا*أَوْ خَلْقًا مِّمَّا يَكْبُرُ فِي صُدُورِكُمْ ۚ فَسَيَقُولُونَ مَن يُعِيدُنَا ۖ قُلِ الَّذِي فَطَرَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ ۚ فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُءُوسَهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هُوَ ۖ قُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا*فهذه الآيات الكريمة مبنية على الرد على منكري البعث, ولهذا طُلب منهم تهديدا وتعجيزا أن يكونوا بعض الأشياء الصلبة ومع ذلك فلن تستعصي حالتهم على البعث ،أي:كونوا كيف شئتم فسوف يبعثكم الله تعالى مرة أخرى ، ولو كنتم أصلب من العظام البالية، ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأشياء التعجيزية التي طلبت منهم مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وترقّى بها من الخاص إلى العام ، وهي من قبيل عطف العام على الخاص،  وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الحجارة، لأنها الأقل صلابة وهي الخاص، وبدأ بالحجارة وأفردها بالذكر اهتماما بشأنها، وفيه تلميح إلى الحجارة التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله ،فلو كنتم حجارة صلبة كهذه الحجارة الصلبة التي تعبدونها فسيعيدكم مرة أخرى ،ثم جاء بالأصلب من الحجارة وهو الحديد،لأن الحديد يقطع الحجارة ،أما الحجارة فلا تقطع الحديد ، وأفرده كذلك بالذكر اهتماما بشأنه ،ثم جاء بالشيء العام وهو الأكبر كالسماء أو الأرض أو الجبال وهي أشد الأشياء صلابة ، فلو كنتم كهذه الأشياء فسوف تبعثون ولن تعجزوا الله تعالى،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
العدول عن الأصل في استخدام اسم الإشارةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن القرآن الكريم:{ذلك الكتاب لا ريب فيه}فقد جاء بذلك بدلا من هذا ، مع أنه حاضر ، للإشارة إلى علو منزلته ، وذهابا إلى بعد درجته، ونحوه: {وتلك الجنة التي أورثتموها} فجاء بتلك بدلا من هذه للإشارة إلى علو منزلتها ، ولذا قالت امرأة العزيز : {فذلكن الذي لمتنني فيه} ، لم تقل: "فهذا" وهو حاضر ، رفعا لمنزلته في الحسن، وتمهيدا للعذر في الافتتان به،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:"*فَسَيُنْ  ِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُءُوسَهُمْ"*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*أَوْ خَلْقًا مِّمَّا يَكْبُرُ فِي صُدُورِكُمْ ۚ فَسَيَقُولُونَ مَن يُعِيدُنَا ۖ قُلِ الَّذِي فَطَرَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ ۚ فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُءُوسَهُمْ وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هُوَ ۖ قُلْ عَسَىٰ أَن يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا"*حيث قال تعالى *فسينغضون*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأن هذه الكلمة تعبر عن حركة خاصة يقوم بها العرب عند التعجب والاستهزاء والتكذيب ، وتكون هذه الحركة بهز الرأس من أعلى إلى أسفل وبالعكس وبشكل متكرر للتعبير عن المعنى الذي ذكرته،وما نزال نرى مثل هذه الحركة إلى الآن،وهي كلمة مناسبة للتعبير عن استهزاء الكفار بيوم البعث ،كما أنها تُظهر لنا مقام الاستهزاء والتعجب والتكذيب ،ولا تقوم غيرها من الكلمات بهذه المهمة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين الخيّالة والمشاةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هوالحال في تبادل الأهمية المعنويةبين الركبان والمشاة ،بسبب اختلاف المبني عليه واختلاف منزلة المعنى بين المبني عليه والمباني ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى للشيطان أثناء الحرب :{وَاسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُم بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم بِخَيْلِكَ وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ وَعِدْهُمْ ۚ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا}ففي هذه الآية الكريمة رتبة بلاغية بين الخيالة والمشاة، حيث تتقدم الخيالة على المشاة نحو الفعل المبني عليه *أجلب* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف والطبع والزمن ،لأن أصل الإجلاب: الصياح بصوت مسموع ، يقال: أجلب فلان على فرسه وجلب عليه، إذا صاح به ليستحثه على السرعة في المشي ،قال الآلوسى: قوله وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِمْ أى: صح عليهم من الجلبة وهي الصياح. قاله الفراء وأبو عبيدة. وقال الزجاج: أجلب على العدو: جمع عليه الخيل ،كما أن الخيالة أشرف من المشاة ويتقدمون المعارك بالطبع والزمن،وهذا هو الأصل من الخاص إلى العام ، بينما يقول تعالى:*وَأَذِّن فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ يَأْتُوكَ رِجَالًا وَعَلَىٰ كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ يَأْتِينَ مِن كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ"*حيث عدل عن الأصل من العام إلى الخاص في الحج ،وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك،وقدم المشاة على الركبان جبرا لخواطرهم ،قال القرطبي:قال ابن عباس : ما آسى على شيء فاتني إلا أن لا أكون حججت ماشيا ، فإني سمعت الله - عز وجل - يقول : يأتوك رجالا . وقال ابن أبي نجيح : حج إبراهيم وإسماعيل عليهما السلام ماشيين ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى:وَالَّذِي  َ كَفَرُوا إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ*
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :{إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّوا عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ۚ فَسَيُنفِقُونَه  َا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ ۗ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ}حيث أعاد الله تعالى قوله تعالى *والذين كفروا*بدلا من الإضمار بقوله*وهم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل أمن اللبس ،لأنه لو قيل *وهم إلى جهنم يحشرون*لصارت الواو واو الحال ، ولكان كونهم مغلوبين ملابسا لحشرهم إلى جهنم على معنى الحال ، كما أن المسافة قد طالت بين أول الآية الكريمة وآخرها مما أدى إلى الربط بين أجزاء التركيب بإعادة الذكر من أجل إنعاش الذاكرة التي قد تكون قد نسيت العلاقات المعنوية بسبب الطول، وللمحافظة على الصلات المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني ،كما عدل عن الإضمار إلى الإظهار من أجل الهدف المعنوي، وذلك للإفصاح عن التشنيع بهم في هذا الإنذار حتى يعاد استحضار وصفهم بالكفر بأصرح عبارة ، وهذا كقول عويف القوافي: 
 اللؤْم أكرم من وَبْرٍ ووالِده واللؤْم أكرمُ من وَبْر ومَا وَلدَا  
لقصد زيادة تشنيع وَبْرٍ المهجو بتقرير اسمه واسم اللؤم الذي شبه به تشبيهاً بليغاً .وعرّفوا بالموصولية إيماء إلى أن علة استحقاقهم الأمرين في الدنيا والآخرة هو وصف الكفر ، فيعلم أن هذا يحصل لمن لم يقلعوا عن هذا الوصف قبل حلول الأمرين بهم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

زادك الله من فضله

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن السيدة مريم عليها السلام  :"*قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَٰنِ مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا"* حيث يفسر بعض المفسرين الأجلاء هذه الآية الكريمة بقولهم :إني أستعيذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت ممن يتقي الله ويخافه ، بينما يفسرها بعضهم بقوله : إني أستعيذ بالرحمن منك ، إن كنت تقيا فابتعد عني ،والوجه الثاني هو الأجود بسبب التعارض بين الاستعاذة بالله وبين التقوى ،والإنسان يستعيذ بالله من الشرير وليس من التقي ، ولا توجد منزلة معنوية بينهما ،وجواب هذا الشرط محذوف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأنه مفهوم من السياق ، أى إن كنت تقيا  فابتعد عنى واتركنى فى خلوتى لأتفرغ لعبادة الله - تعالى - ،وخصت الرحمن بالذكر ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتثير مشاعر التقوى والرحمة فى نفسه ، إذ من شأن الإنسان التقى أن ينتفض وجدانه عند ذكر الرحمن ، وأن يرجع عن كل سوء يخطر بباله .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن السيدة مريم عليها السلام  :"*قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَٰنِ مِنكَ إِن كُنتَ تَقِيًّا"* حيث يفسر بعض المفسرين الأجلاء هذه الآية الكريمة بقولهم :إني أستعيذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت ممن يتقي الله ويخافه ، بينما يفسرها بعضهم بقوله : إني أستعيذ بالرحمن منك ، إن كنت تقيا فابتعد عني ،والوجه الثاني هو الأجود بسبب التعارض بين الاستعاذة بالله وبين التقوى ،والإنسان يستعيذ بالله من الشرير وليس من التقي ، ولا توجد منزلة معنوية بينهما ،وجواب هذا الشرط محذوف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأنه مفهوم من السياق ، أى إن كنت تقيا  فابتعد عنى واتركنى فى خلوتى لأتفرغ لعبادة الله - تعالى - ،وخصت الرحمن بالذكر ، بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لتثير مشاعر التقوى والرحمة فى نفسه ، إذ من شأن الإنسان التقى أن ينتفض وجدانه عند ذكر الرحمن ، وأن يرجع عن كل سوء يخطر بباله .
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


ما شاء الله.



> زادك الله من فضله


وإياك وفتح عليك، اللهم آمين.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول أحمد:أكرم زيد عمرا.
ويقول خالد:أكرم عمرا زيد.
ويقول علي:عمرا أكرم زيد.
كل متكلم يستخدم ثقافته اللغوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة بحسب المعنى الذي يريده ، فالأهمية في
 التركيب الأول لزيد الفاعل لأنه تقدم نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،ثم للمفعول ،وهذا التركيب لا يفيد تخصيص الإكرام بعمرو، ولم يتعرض لغيره ،فقد يكون زيد قد أكرم غيره وقد لا يكون ،أما التركيب الثاني فالأهمية فيه للمفعول به عمرو ، لأنه تقدم على الفاعل نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وهذا التركيب يفيد التخصيص ،أما التركيب الثالث فالمتكلم أشد اهتماما بالمفعول لأنه قدم المفعول على الفاعل والفعل ،والتركيب يفيد التخصيص كذلك .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الليل والنهارتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{ قُلْ مَن يَكْلَؤُكُم بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ مِنَ الرَّحْمَٰنِ ۗ بَلْ هُمْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِم مُّعْرِضُونَ}فه  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر حفظ الرحمن للبشر ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي أوقات الحفظ مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو وقت الليل لأن الإنسان أحوج ما يكون إلى الحماية في الليل ، لأن الدواهى فيه أكثر ، والأخذ فيه أشد ،ولأن الليل زمن المخاوف ، ولأن الظلام يُعين أسباب الضر على الوصول إلى مبتغاها من إنسان وحيوان بيسر وسهولة ، وتأخر ذكر النهار لأن النهار أخف حاجة للحماية من الليل، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. وخص - سبحانه - لفظ الرحمن بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للإشعار بأنهم يعيشون فى خيره ورحمته ، ومع ذلك لا يشكرونه - تعالى - على نعمه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغة 
الصفة من المضاف أو من المضاف إليهتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
قال تعالى:لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ*
وقرئت    :لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمُ*
الكريم في التركيب الأول صفة للعرش ،أي:العرش العظيم ، المستوفي للفضائل، الحسن المنظر بهي الشكل، كما قال تعالى :*( فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم ) ،وهي في التركيب الثاني صفة لله تعالى ،واسع الفضل والكرم ، وخص العرش بالذكر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه أعظم المخلوقات، وهو سقف لجميع المخلوقات ،فالله تعالى رب العرش العظيم وما تحته ،فالقرّاء الكرام يقرأون القرآن الكريم بحسب منزلة المعنى وعلاماتها المانعة من اللبس. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة البلاغية بالضابط اللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:"*قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَٰهُكُمْ إِلَٰهٌ وَاحِدٌ ۖ فَمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا"*والأصل أن يقال*فلا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا وليعمل عملا صالحا*لأن التوحيد وعدم الشرك مقدم بالأهمية والزمن والطبع والفضل والشرف على عمل العمل  الصالح ، كما أن التخلية قبل التحلية ، والعمل الصالح مع الشرك لا يفيد، قال تعالى قبل ذلك:"*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ الْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلًا*ولكن تم العدول عن الأصل وتقدم عمل العمل الصالح ، وهو غير الأهم على الأهم وهو التوحيد بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاءُ بِالْغَمَامِ وَنُزِّلَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ تَنزِيلًا*الْمُ  ْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَٰنِ ۚ وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا}حيث كرر سبحانه وتعالى كلمة اليوم مضافا إلى *إذ*وذلك بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية من أجل الإشارة إلى يوم تشقق السماء بالغمام السابق الذكر ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس، فلولا تكراره ما وضح الربط بين عناصر الكلام ،كما أعاد كلمة *يوما* بدل الإضمار لأن المسافة قدطالت بين الضمير والمرجع ، وطال به عهد الكلام، كمافصل بين الصفة والموصوف بشبه الجملة*على الكافرين* وقدمها على الصفة بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل القصر والتخصيص ،أي أنه عسير على الكافرين دون المؤمنين ، وهو أخف عليهم من صلاة مكتوبة ،مثلما جاء في الحديث الشريف ،وخص - سبحانه - ثبوت الملك له فى هذا اليوم بالذكر ، مع أنه - تعالى - هو المالك لهذا الكون فى هذا اليوم وفى غيره، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك ، للرد على الكافرين الذين زعموا أن أصنامهم ستشفع لهم يوم القيامة ،كما أضاف سبحانه وتعالى الملك في يوم القيامة لاسمه* "الرحمن" الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء مع أن المقام مقام هول وشدة تنخلع منها القلوب ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا للإشارة إلى رحمته الواسعة التي تسبق عذابه ،ولا يخرج من رحمته إلا من غلبت عليه الشقاوة وحقت عليه كلمة العذاب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية  
قال تعالى:*قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أُوتِيتُهُۥ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عِندِىٓ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن قارون المغرور بعلمه عندما وعظه قومه بسبب بغيه عليهم بكثرة ماله :{ قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أُوتِيتُهُۥ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عِندِىٓ ۚ أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِن قَبْلِهِۦ مِنَ ٱلْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعًا ۚ وَلَا يُسْـَٔلُ عَن ذُنُوبِهِمُ ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ}  يث قال تعالى*على علم عندي*ولم يقل* بعلم عندي أو بسبب علم عندي*مثلا،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،فجاء بعلى التي تفيد الاستعلاء المجازي، وكأن قارون يستعلي على العلم بسبب غروره،وكأن العلم تحته ، أو أنه أبو العلوم الذي لا يشق له غبار ،قال تعالى:أَفَرَءَي  تَ مَنِ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَٰهَهُۥ هَوَىٰهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍۢ وَخَتَمَ عَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِۦ وَقَلْبِهِۦ وَجَعَلَ عَلَىٰ بَصَرِهِۦ غِشَٰوَةً فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِنۢ بَعْدِ ٱللَّهِ ۚ أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ*أي:  أضل الله الكافر على علم الكافر وتمكنه من أسباب الهداية من حوله ،ونحن نستخدم هذا التعبير الآن ،تقول لصاحبك : هل عندك علم بما يجري؟فيقول:أنا على علم تام بما يجري ،وكأنه يمتلك ناصية الحقيقة دون غيره من الناس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أسباب الإنفاقتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَلَا يَأْتَلِ أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَن يُؤْتُوا أُولِي الْقُرْبَىٰ وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ۖ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا ۗ أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَن يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الأسباب الداعية للإنفاق على من اشترك في حديث الإفك ،مثل مسطح ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأسباب الداعية للإنفاق عليه، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية هو مبنى القرابة، لأن الأقربين أولى بالمعروف، ففيه مراعاة للقرابة وصلة الأرحام، ومسطح ابن خالة أبي بكر رضي الله عنهما، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو كون مسطح مسكين، وفي هذا سد لخلة الحاجة، لإبعاد أضرار الفقر عن المجتمع، ثم يأتي أخيرا المبني الثالث، وهو كونه من المهاجرين، وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الحديث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لا بحسب المقامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :{يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ ۖ وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَٰنِ فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا}وقال تعالى:{الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَٰنِ ۚ وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا}وقال تعالى:{وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَٰنِ الَّذِينَ يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ قَالُوا سَلَامًا}حيث قال تعالى *للرحمن*في مقام الهول والشدة ولم يقل الجبار أو العزيز مثلا ،وذلك للإشارة إلى رحمته في هذا اليوم العصيب ،كما قال تعالى :قالوا سلاما ،ولم يتأثروا بالمقام، فالمقام يشكل قوة ضاغطة على المتكلم،ولكن القرار الأول والأخير يرجع إلى المتكلم ،فالكلام يكون بحسب الأهمية المعنوية عند المتكلم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

ضمير الفصل بين الذكر والحذفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى{ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ}(الحج ٦٢)حيث قال تعالى: وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ*فذكر سبحانه وتعالى ضمير الفصل *هو*بحسب منزلة المعنى مع السياق الداخلي حيث تحتشد الكثير من المؤكدات في سورة الحج قبل الآيةالكريمةالس  ابقة،انظر إلى قوله تعالى قبل ذلك:وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ قُتِلُوا أَوْ مَاتُوا لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ اللَّهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا ۚ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَخَيْرُالر  َّازِقِينَ* لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  م مُّدْخَلًا يَرْضَوْنَهُ ۗ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ*ذَٰلِكَ وَمَنْ عَاقَبَ بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبَ بِهِ ثُمَّ بُغِيَ عَلَيْهِ لَيَنصُرَنَّهُ اللَّهُ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ*ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ بَصِيرٌ*بينما يقول تعالى في سورة لقمان :{ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ الْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ}(لقما  ن ٣٠)فقال تعالى:وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ الْبَاطِلُ*فلم يذكر ضمير الفصل*هو* بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي، لأن السياق الداخلي يفتقر إلى المؤكدات. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:{وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ}تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ}في سورة الشعراء ست مرات ،فبعد أن يقص الله تعالى علينا قصص الأمم الهالكة ونجاة عباده المؤمنين يأتي قوله تعالى *وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ*بحسب منزلة المعنى بين القصة وبين هذه الآية الكريمة ،فهو العزيز الذي لا يعجزه شيء، والشديد في انتقامه من أعدائه، والذي عز كل شيء فقهره وغلبه، والمنيع الذي لا ينال ولا يغالب، ذلت لعزته الصعاب، ولانت لقوته الشدائد الصلاب ،وهو الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين ،وخص الله تعالى اسم الرب من بين أسمائه الحسنى بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه يرب أو يربي أنبياءه عليهم السلام ويعتني بهم وبالمؤمنين، وأضاف اسمه تعالى إلى كاف المخاطب لتعظيمه وتشريفه وتكريمه ، وجاء بضمير الفصل المسبوق باللام بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للتوكيد والقصر ،فهو العزيز الرحيم وحده ولا أحد غيره .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب. 
يقول العرب:إن قام زيد يقم عمرو.
ويقولون     :إن قام زيد يقوم عمرو.
التركيب الأول هو التركيب الأجود ،لأن المتكلم يجزم الفعل المضارع بحضور *إن* ومنزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي على أشدها بين *إن*التي يستخدمها العرب للشك والقليل والنادر وبين الجزم الذي يدل على القلة والنفي والعدم ،أما التركيب الثاني فهو جيد لأن المتكلم لم يستخدم علامة المنزلة والمكانة على الوجه الأفضل ، فمن المعروف أن رفع المضارع يدل على الحدوث والاستمراية، ولا يوجد احتياج معنوي بين دلالة *إن*   ودلالة المضارع المرفوع، مما أدى إلى انخفاض جودة التركيب،ومنه قول الشاعر:
 وإن أتاه خليل يوم مسألة * يقول: لا غائب مالي ولا حرم
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
الكلمة المانعة من الهلاكتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَلَنَبْل  ُوَنَّكُم بِشَيْءٍ مِّنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِّنَ الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَنفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ۗ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ}ح  ث قال تعالى*بشيء من*،ولم يقل*بالخوف والجوع *مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،لأنه لو قال *بالخوف والجوع* لهلكوا مثل الأمم السابقة ،قال تعالى عن الأمم السابقة:{وَضَرَب  َ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا قَرْيَةً كَانَتْ آمِنَةً مُّطْمَئِنَّةً يَأْتِيهَا رِزْقُهَا رَغَدًا مِّن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ فَكَفَرَتْ بِأَنْعُمِ اللَّهِ فَأَذَاقَهَا اللَّهُ لِبَاسَ الْجُوعِ وَالْخَوْفِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ} ، وهذا يتناقض مع مفهوم الابتلاء والاختبار الذي يمحص ويختبر ولا يُهلك ،ولهذا جاء بكلمة شيء النكرة الدالة على التقليل حتى لا يفجع المؤمنين،وهذا يدل على رحمة الله تعالى بالمؤمنين فهو يرحمهم حتى عندما يبتليهم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الاحتياج المعنوي في الاستئناف ومنعهتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بدور هام في السماح بالاستئناف ومنعه كما هو الحال في قولنا:إنْ تعملْ وتثابرْ أو وتثابرَ تنجحْ، بالعطف على فعل الشرط،  فهنا يجوز لك جزم المعطوف على الشرط أو نصبه ولا يجوز الرفع على الاستئناف لأن أداة الشرط لم تستوف فعلي الشرط والجواب ،وهي بحاجة إليهما ولا يجوز الاستناف قبل تمام الكلام ،لأن الاستناف يجعل ما بعده غريبا عما قبله ، فإذا قلنا:ما تَدَّخِرْ ينفعْكَ وينفعْ وَطَنَك أوْ ينفعَ أو ينفعُ،فهنا يجوز العطف على الجواب بالجزم والنصب ويجوز الرفع على الاستئناف لأن الأداة قد استوفت فعلي الشرط والجواب ،وتم الكلام ،ولم تعد الأداة بحاجة إلى ما بعد الجواب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى على لسان السيدة مريم عليها السلام :قَالَتْ أَنَّىٰ يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا*حيث عبرت السيدة مريم عن استغرابها ودهشتها وتعجبها بكلمة *أنى*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وهي بمعنى كيف ومن أين ، وهي أقوى من كل منهما على حدة، كما جاءت بكلمة المس للتعبير عن الزواج الحلال ،وبكلمة البغي للتعبير عن علاقة الحرام ،قال صاحب الكشاف : جعل المس عبارة عن النكاح الحلال ، لأنه كناية عنه . كقوله - تعالى -*( مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَمَسُّوهُنَّ )*والزنا ليس كذلك ، إنما يقال فيه : فجر بها وخبث بها وما أشبه ذلك ، وليس بقمن أن تراعى فيه الكنايات والآداب . والبَغِى : الفاجرة التى تبغى الرجال ، فجاء لكل حالة بالكلمة المناسبة لها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، كما قالت السيدة مريم عليها السلام *ولم أك بغيا*فحذفت النون من كلمة *أكن* لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي ، وذلك للمبالغة في الدلالة على العفة، فهي لم تكن بغيا ولو للحظة من اللحظات ، فنقص الفعل يدل على نقصان ما يأتي بعده نهائيا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَإِذَا أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَى الْإِنسَانِ أَعْرَضَ وَنَأَىٰ بِجَانِبِهِ وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ فَذُو دُعَاءٍ عَرِيضٍ}حيث قال تعالى * فَذُو دُعَاءٍ عَرِيضٍ*ولم يقل *كثير أو كبير *مثلا ، وذلك بحسب الأهميتين:المعن  ية والصوتية، فمن جهة المعنى كلمة عريض تعني الدعاء الملحّ المكرر المطنب في غير فائدة ،يطول لفظه ويقل معناه،ودعاء فيه تضرع واستغاثة ، وكلمة مثل كثير أو كبير لا تؤدي هذا المعنى ،أما من جهة الصوت فهناك إيقاع داخلي جميل يحدثه تكرار العين والراء والضاد ،وهذا الإيقاع لا يكون مع غيرها من الكلمات ، وعُدل عن أن يقال : فداع ، إلى*{ ذو دعاء }*لما تشعر به كلمة*{ ذو } بمعنى صاحب*من ملازمة الدعاء له وتملكه منه .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{إِنَّ الْمُصَّدِّقِين  َ وَالْمُصَّدِّقَ  اتِ وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ}حيث عطف سبحانه وتعالى الفعل* أقرضوا *على الاسم* المصّدقين والمصّدقات* وذلك بناء على منزلة المعنى بينهما ،قال صاحب الكشاف : فإن قلت : علام عطف قوله :* ( وَأَقْرَضُواْ )*؟ قلت : على معنى الفعل فى المصّدقين ، لأن*" أل "*بمعنى الذين ، واسم الفاعل بمعنى : اصّدقوا ، فكأنه قيل :*" إن الذين اصّدقوا وأقرضوا "*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين كنايات الهرمتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى على لسان زكريا عليه السلام :قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُن بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا"*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على بيان ضعف زكريا عليه السلام ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي علامات الكِبَر مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم هي دقة العظم وفتوره بحيث لم تعد عظامه قادرة على حمله ،وكذلك انحناء ظهره ،وهذه العلامة هي الأهم في الدلالة على الضعف ،ثم تأتي العلامة الأخرى وهي اشتعال الرأس بالشيب، وقد تأخرت هذه العلامة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،لأن من الناس من يغزو الشيب رأسه وهو في ريعان الشباب ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

شكر الله لك، وقضى حوائجك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن الكافرين:{قَالُو  ا رَبَّنَا أَمَتَّنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ وَأَحْيَيْتَنَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَاعْتَرَفْنَا بِذُنُوبِنَا فَهَلْ إِلَىٰ خُرُوجٍ مِّن سَبِيلٍ} حيث جاء بكلمتي الخروج والسبيل نكرتين لأنهم يبحثون عن خروج ما مهما كانت كيفيته من أجل التخلص من العذاب ،والعودة إلى الدنيا والإيمان وعمل الصالحات ، واستخدام هل في السؤال يدل على الاستعطاف ، ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن وَلِيٍّ مِّن بَعْدِهِ ۗ وَتَرَى الظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَىٰ مَرَدٍّ مِّن سَبِيلٍ} فهم يبحثون مستعطفين يائسين عن طريقة ما للتخلص من هذا المأزق ،ومثل ذلك قول المجرم لمحاميه:ألا توجد طريقة ما للخلاص من هذه المشكلة ؟فهو يبحث عن مخرج ما للخلاص.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأموال والأولادتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى للشيطان :{وَاسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُم بِصَوْتِكَ وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِم بِخَيْلِكَ وَرَجِلِكَ وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَوْلَادِ وَعِدْهُمْ ۚ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا}ففي هذه الآية الكريمة رتبة بلاغية بين الأموال والأولاد ، حيث تتقدم الأموال على الأولاد بحسب الأهمية المعنوية نحو الفعل المبني عليه *شاركهم*لأن الكفار جعلوا للشيطان وآلهتهم نصيبا من الأموال ،قال تعالى:وَجَعَلُو  ْ لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ ٱلْحَرْثِ وَٱلْأَنْعَٰمِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُواْ هَٰذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَٰذَا لِشُرَكَآئِنَا ۖ فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَآئِهِم  ْ فَلَا يَصِلُ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ ۖ وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ يَصِلُ إِلَىٰ شُرَكَآئِهِمْ ۗ سَآءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ"*وتأ  خر الأولاد في الرتبة بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> شكر الله لك، وقضى حوائجك


اللهم آمين وإياك وبارك فيك وحفظك.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور السياقين:الداخل   والخارجي في تحديد المعنىتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قولنا:إني أرى ما لا ترون، حيث يتعدد معنى الرؤية وتصلح أن تكون الرؤية بصرية أو ظنية أو منامية ،وذلك بسبب العزل عن السياق الداخلي أو الخارجي ، فإذا عدنا إلى السياق الداخلي وقوله تعالى:{*وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَىٰ مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ ۚ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ} علمنا أنها رؤية بصرية بدليل قوله تعالى:* فلما تراءت الفئتان* وذلك حينما رأى الشيطان الملائكة-عليهم السلام-في معركة بدر فنكص على عقبيه خوفا منهم ،ولو قال لنا أحدهم عند النقاش:إني أرى ما لا ترون ،عرفنا أنها علمية أو ظنية ،ونحتاج إلى السياق الخارجي من أجل تحديد المعنى ،وإذا قال النائم  :إني أرى ما لا ترون ،علمنا أنها رؤية منامية .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> *دور السياقين: الداخلي والخارجي في تحديد المعنى**تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قولنا:إني أرى ما لا ترون، حيث يتعدد معنى الرؤية وتصلح أن تكون الرؤية بصرية أو ظنية أو منامية ،وذلك بسبب العزل عن السياق الداخلي أو الخارجي ، فإذا عدنا إلى السياق الداخلي وقوله تعالى:{*وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لَا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَّكُمْ ۖ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِّنكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَىٰ مَا لَا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ ۚ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ} علمنا أنها رؤية بصرية بدليل قوله تعالى:* فلما تراءت الفئتان* وذلك حينما رأى الشيطان الملائكة-عليهم السلام-في معركة بدر فنكص على عقبيه خوفا منهم ،ولو قال لنا أحدهم عند النقاش:إني أرى ما لا ترون ،عرفنا أنها علمية أو ظنية ،ونحتاج إلى السياق الخارجي من أجل تحديد المعنى ،وإذا قال النائم  :إني أرى ما لا ترون ،علمنا أنها رؤية منامية .*
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


*جزاك الله خيرا.*

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

أين أنت يا أخي الفاضل؟ اشتقت لك، فقد طالت غيبتك.
أسأل الله لك الخير والعافية والسعادة وأن يحفظك ويبارك فيك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

السلام عليكم 
شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك بسؤالك عني ،وأدام عليك الصحة والعافية وراحة البال ،أنا بخير وبصحة جيدة ولله الحمد.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ وَأُولُو الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ ۚ لَا إِلَٰهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ)حيث نعطف لفظ الملائكة عليهم السلام على لفظ الجلالة البعيد(الله) وليس على الضمير القريب(هو) بدليل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى(قائما بالقسط)،وليس (قائمين) ويكون المعنى:شهد الله والملائكة وأولو العلم بوحدانية الله ، كما تقدم المفعول به وهو موضوع الشهادة على المعطوف بسبب أهمية المفعول به للفعل شهد ،وتأخير المفعول به يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بينه وبين الفعل ،كما ترتب الشهود بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> السلام عليكم 
> شكر الله لك وأحسن إليك بسؤالك عني ،وأدام عليك الصحة والعافية وراحة البال ،أنا بخير وبصحة جيدة ولله الحمد.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته.
اللهم آمين وإياك.
الحمد لله، عودا محمودا.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:(أَسِحْرٌ هَٰذَا)؟تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(قَالَ مُوسَىٰ أَتَقُولُونَ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَكُمْ ۖ أَسِحْرٌ هَٰذَا وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُونَ)و  ي الآية الكريمة إيجاز حذف لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأنه مفهوم من السياق،وتقديره:  ذا سحر،بدليل قوله تعالى قبل ذلك:(فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِندِنَا قَالُوا إِنَّ هَٰذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ)،وبدلي   السؤال أسحر هذا؟أي أن فرعون وحاشيته قالوا للحق لما جاءهم:هذا سحر،فرد عليهم موسى عليه السلام:أسحر هذا؟وبين قولهم والرد عليهم منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ، والحذف من بلاغة القرآن الكريم من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التنزيه ،وأنه لا ينبغي أن يتفوه بالمحذوف، وتأتي ضرورة التقدير من أن فعل القول يفتقر إلى مقول القول ،ويلاحظ وجود منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين المذكور والمقدر ،وهذا أولى ،كما تقدم الخبر *سحر*نحو همزة الاستفهام الإنكاري بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأنه الأشد استنكارا من المبتدأ ،والاستنكار منصب عليه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ)حيث قال تعالى *ليزلقونك*ولم يقل *يرمونك*أو *ينظرون إليك *مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، للتعبير عن المبالغة في ردة فعل الكفار عند سماع القرآن الكريم ،وكلمة يزلقونك تدل على اختراق النظر للجسم المنظور من شدته ، يقول العرب:زلق السهم من الرمية ، أي: اخترقها ، وتحمل معنى يصرعونك، أو يزيلونك من مكانك بسبب نظرهم الحاقد ،وغيرها من الكلمات لا تحمل هذا المعنى ،ونحن نستخدم مثل هذا التعبير في كلامنا ، فنقول:أكلني بعيونه ،وذلك من شدة النظر الحاقد.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:(قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَىٰ رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ)حيث نحكم على* لو* بأنها للتمني وليست شرطية بدليل عدم وجود الجواب الذي تحتاجه لو الشرطية ،كما نحكم على *إن *في قوله تعالى:(وَإِن يَكَادُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ)بأن  ا* إن* المخففة من الثقيلة ،وأن معنى السياق هو التأكيد وليس الشرط ،لكون الفعل يكاد مرفوعا وليس مجزوما، ثم بسبب وجود اللام في خبر إن المخففة ، وعدم وجود ما يصلح للشرط والجواب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين القوة الذاتية والقوة الغيريةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن لوط عليه السلام:{ قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَىٰ رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ}فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على تمني القوة والمنعة، ثم تأتي المباني وهي القوة الذاتية والقوة الغيرية، مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى القوة الذاتية ،حيث تمنى لوط -عليه السلام-أولا القوة الذاتية ،وهي قوة البدن الشخصية وقوة الأتباع المخلصين ،وهذه القوة ولاؤها مضمون ولا تخون ، وهي نعم السند، ولا تتخلى عنه وقت الشدة ،أما المبنى الثاني وهو العشيرة الغريبة التي سيأوي إليها فأقل أهمية لأنها قد تخونه أو تتخلى عنه في أية لحظة ، وهي قوة غير مأمونة الجانب، ولهذا تأخرت الأمنية الثانية بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> في قوله تعالى عن لوط عليه السلام:{ قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَىٰ رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ}.


أظن الأية عن لوط عليه السلام وليس عن هود عليه السلام.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

نعم ،هي كما تظن ،شكرا جزيلا لك على التصحيح.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{ وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمْ الضُّرّ فِي الْبَحْر ضَلَّ مَنْ تَدْعُونَ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا نَجَّاكُمْ إِلَى الْبَرّ أَعْرَضْتُمْ وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَان كَفُورًا *أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ الْبَرِّ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ وَكِيلًا*أَمْ أَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ تَارَةً أُخْرَىٰ فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفًا مِنَ الرِّيحِ فَيُغْرِقَكُمْ بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ ۙ ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعًا}(الإسرا  ء ٦٧-٦٩)حيث يعود الضمير في قوله تعالى *يعيدكم فيه*على المرجع البعيد*البحر*ولي  س على المرجع القريب*البر*بدلي  ل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى *فيغرقكم* كما قدم خسف البر على الرياح الحاملة للحصباء بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن خسف البر أقرب إلى المخاطبين وأهم لهم وأرهب لهم وأخوف.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة  نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
قال المتنبي:أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبي.
ويصح      :أنا الذي نظر الأعمى إلى أدبه. 
في التركيب الأول هناك مطابقة بين ياء المتكلم وبين أنا ،أما في التركيب الثاني فهناك مطابقة بين الهاء ضمير الغائب مع الذي ،والتركيب الأول أشد فخرا من الثاني ، والتركيز فيه على الأنا ، لأنه حديث عن النفس الحاضرة لا عن الغير الغائب ،قال تعالى:بل أنتم قوم تجهلون *وليس * قوم يجهلون*لأن التركيز على المخاطبين ، وتوبيخ المخاطب أشد من توبيخ الغائب ، ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى *ولكني أراكم قوما تجهلون *وليس يجهلون ، ومثل ذلك قول علي _رضي الله عنه-:أنا الذي سمتن أمي حيدرة*وهذا أشد فخرا من قوله:أنا الذي سمته أمه حيدرة، لأن التركيز على الأنا ،ومثل ذلك قولي:أنا الذي نجحت ،وأنا الذي نجح ،والأولى أشد فخرا من الثانية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( إِذْ قَالُوا لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَىٰ أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُّبِينٍ)وقال تعالى:(قَالُوا لَئِنْ أَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّا إِذًا لَّخَاسِرُونَ)ح  ث قال تعالى *ونحن*فجاء بضمير الجمع مع *العصبة* المفردة لفظا ، وذلك حملا على المعنى ،لأن العصبة عبارة عن جماعة ،مثلما قال تعالى:(وَإِن طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا ۖ فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الْأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي حَتَّىٰ تَفِيءَ إِلَىٰ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ ۚ فَإِن فَاءَتْ فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا بِالْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوا ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ)  قال *اقتتلوا*فجاء بواو الجماعة حملا على المعنى ،لأن الطائفة جماعة ،ثم حمل على اللفظ فقال *تبغي ، تفيء، فاءت*، فالعربي يتكلم حملا على اللفظ ، وحملا على المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قول الشاعر:
 نحنُ الأُلى فاجمَع جُمو *** عَكَ ثُمَّ وجههم إلينا 
حيث يلزم أن تأتي بعد الاسم الموصول *الألى*بجملة الصلة التي تتمم معناه وتوضحه وترفع الإبهام عنه وتبين المقصود منه ،وهذه الصلة قد تكون ملفوظة ،كقولنا:جاء الذي نجح ،وقد تكون منوية مقدرة ،كبيت الشعر السابق ، وقد حذفها الشاعر لأنها مفهومة من السياق ، وتقديرها: نحن الألى عرفوا بالشجاعة ،أو عرفتهم ،لا نهاب الموت، نتحداك،بدليل منزلة المعنى مع التهديد والاستهزاء في قوله:فاجمع جموعك ،ثم وجههم إلينا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الرتبة الزمنية بالضابطين : المعنوي واللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ نُوحٍ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِن بَعْدِهِ ۚ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَىٰ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالْأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَىٰ وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ ۚ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُودَ زَبُورًا*وَرُسُ  ًا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِن قَبْلُ وَرُسُلًا لَّمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ ۚ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَىٰ تَكْلِيمًا)(النس  اء ١٦٣-١٦٤)فهذه الآية الكريمة لا تترتب بالزمن ، وإنما تم العدول عن أصل الرتبة الزمنية بالضابطين : المعنوي (الأهمية والشهرة والفضل والشرف)وبالضابط اللفظي وهو رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية،حيث نجد ترتيب ذكر الرسل عليهم السلام يناسب ترتيبهم الزمني التاريخي حتى وصلت الآية الكريمة إلى الأسباط ،فجاءت بعدهم مباشرة بعيسى عليه السلام المتأخر تاريخيا ،ثم تلا عيسى في الذكر من هو أقدم منه وجودا على غير ترتيب ،حتى ختمت الآية الكريمة بموسى عليه السلام ، ولقد جاء تجاهل الترتيب الزمني التاريخي بالأهمية والشهرة ،ومما يدل على ذلك تقدم نوح عليه السلام وهو آدم الأصغر أو آدم الثاني ،وتقدم إبراهيم عليه السلام وهو أبو الأنبياء ، وتقدم سيدنا إسماعيل الذبيح عليه السلام ، ومن أجل رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية ،فانظر كيف تقدم عيسى عليه السلام على سلفه ،وتقدم سليمان على داوود عليهما السلام ،وكيف تقدما معا على موسى عليه السلام رعاية للفاصلة القرآنية التي تعتبر قيمة صوتية تستحق الرعاية.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

العدول عن أصل الصيغة بالضابط اللفظيتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَلَقَدْ ءَاتَيْنَا مُوسَى ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنۢ بَعْدِهِۦ بِٱلرُّسُلِ ۖ وَءَاتَيْنَا عِيسَى ٱبْنَ مَرْيَمَ ٱلْبَيِّنَٰتِ وَأَيَّدْنَٰهُ بِرُوحِ ٱلْقُدُسِ ۗ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَآءَكُمْ رَسُولٌۢ بِمَا لَا تَهْوَىٰٓ أَنفُسُكُمُ ٱسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ) والأصل أن يقال :فريقا كذبتم وفريقا قتلتم ،ولكن عدل إلى صيغة الفعل المضارع من أجل رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية، كما قال تعالى:(قَالَ سَنَنظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنتَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ)و  لأصل أن يقال:أصدقت أم كذبت،ولكنه عدل عن الأصل في الصيغة من أجل رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية أيضا ، وقال تعالى:(قَالَ نَكِّرُوا لَهَا عَرْشَهَا نَنظُرْ أَتَهْتَدِي أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ) والأصل أن يقال:أتهتدي أم لا تهتدي ،ولكنه عدل عن الأصل بالضابط اللفظي من أجل رعاية الفاصلة القرآنية كذلك ،وهي قيمة صوتية تستحق الرعاية. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى في آيةالدين: (وَاسْتَشْهِدُو   شَهِيدَيْنِ مِن رِّجَالِكُمْ ۖ فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّن تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَن تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَىٰ ۚ)حيث قال تعالى:*أَن تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَىٰ* ولم يقل:*أَن تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَها الْأُخْرَىٰ*فأظ  ر في موضع الإضمار بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، لأن *الإحدى والأخرى* وصفان لا يدلان على معين في كلام العرب ،نقول:جاءت إحدى النساء ،وذهبت الأخرى ،ولا نعرف القادمة ولا الذاهبة ، فلو قال :*أَن تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَها الْأُخْرَىٰ*لصا  ت *إحداهما* هي الضالة والأخرى هي الذاكرة ،وهذا لا يعرفه العرب ،ولهذا قال تعالى*أَن تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ إِحْدَاهُمَا الْأُخْرَىٰ*جري   على عادة العرب في الكلام ،فجعل الضالة أحدهما والذاكرة أحدهما، والأخرى قد تكون ضالة وقد تكون ذاكرة ،من أجل أمن اللبس ، ومما يدل على ذلك أن إعراب أحدهما هو فاعل، فهي الضالة وهي المذكرة، وقوله تعالى *فتذكر*من التذكير الذي هو ضد النسيان ،وليس من الذكورة أو الرجولة ،أو من الذكر أي تجعل إحداهما الأخرى ذكرا أي تصير شهادتهما كشهادة ذكر والأول أصح بسبب منزلة المعنى، لأنه معطوف على النسيان، أما من جهة الصوت فهناك تقسيم وإيقاع صوتي جميل بين العلة *أن تضل إحداهما *وبين النتيجة*فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى * عند الإظهار ، وهو شيء نفتقده عند الإضمار ،وهناك إيقاع جميل من تكرار كلمة *إحداهما * في الآية الكريمة. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَلَا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِن قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَن سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ}فالف  ل"غلا،يغلو" فعل لازم ،ولكنه في الآية الكريمة نصب مفعولا به وهو*غير الحق*لأنه تضمن معنى الفعل *تزيدوا*أو*تتقول  ا*،ولهذا جيء بالمفعول به بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين الفعل والمفعول.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:{وَقَالَ رَجُلٌ مُّؤْمِنٌ مِّنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَكْتُمُ إِيمَانَهُ أَتَقْتُلُونَ رَجُلًا أَن يَقُولَ رَبِّيَ اللَّهُ وَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ ۖ وَإِن يَكُ كَاذِبًا فَعَلَيْهِ كَذِبُهُ ۖ وَإِن يَكُ صَادِقًا يُصِبْكُم بَعْضُ الَّذِي يَعِدُكُمْ ۖ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ كَذَّابٌ}حيث قال تعالى *رجل*بالتنكير، اختصارا ،ولو جيء به معرفا للزم الإتيان بكلمة الذي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل وصف المعرفة بالجملة وشبه الجملة ولطال الكلام هكذا :وقال الرجل المؤمن الذي هو من آل فرعون والذي يكتم إيمانه....،كما أنه هناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين التنكير وكتم الإيمان ،كما قال الرجل المؤمن *رجلا* بالتنكير،ولم يقل *الرجل* بالتعريف أو *موسى* حتى لا ينكشف أمر الرجل المؤمن وإيمانه وتعاطفه مع موسى عليه السلام، وحتى يثير الشفقة على موسى عليه السلام، ومنع فرعون من قتله ، ولتحويل القضية من قضيةشخص بعينه إلى قضية عامةمن قضايا منطق العدالة،وهناك كذلك منزلة المعنى بين تنكير *رجلا *الأولى والثانية. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(إِنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكًا ۚ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقًا فَابْتَغُوا عِندَ اللَّهِ الرِّزْقَ وَاعْبُدُوهُ وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ ۖ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ)فعن  ما تحدث سبحانه وتعالى عن الأوثان جاء بكلمة الرزق نكرة دالة على التقليل،وذلك بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية  ،فنفى عن هذه الأصنام أن تملك أقل القليل من الرزق ،وعندما تحدث عن نفسه جاء بكلمة الرزق معرفة،وذلك بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية  أيضا ،فإن تعريف الرزق هنا أفاد أنه لا رازق إلا الله تعالى، بسبب وجود *أل*التي تفيد معنى استغراق جنس الرزق ،وما كان يمكن الوصول إلى هذا القصر في المعنى لو أن الرزق جاء على صيغة النكرة ،فلو قيل:فابتغوا عند الله رزقا ،ما كان هذا القول حائلا دون فهم التعدد لمصادر الرزق.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في الجملة الاعتراضيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَٰحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوٓاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُواْ ٱللَّهَ فَٱسْتَغْفَرُوا  ْ لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ ٱلذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا ٱللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ عَلَىٰ مَا فَعَلُواْ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ)وقو  ه :*{ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذنوب إِلاَّ الله }*جملة معترضة بين قوله *{ فاستغفروا }* وبين قوله*{ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ }جيء بها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المسارعة إلى  طمأنة قلوب المستغفرين التائبين ،قال صاحب الكشاف عند تفسيره لهذه الجملة ما ملخصه : فى هذه الجملة وصف لذاته - تعالى - بسعة الرحمة ، وقرب المغفرة ، وأن التائب من ذنبه كمن لا ذنب له ، وأنه لا مفزع للمذنبين إلا فضله وكرمه . وفيها تطييب لنفوس العباد ، وتنشيط للتوبة ، وبعث عليها ، وردع عن اليأس والقنوط ، وأن الذنوب وإن جلت فإن عفوه أجل ، وكرمه أعظم، والمعنى أنه وحده عنده مصححات المغفرة . فالجملة المعترضة بين أركان أسلوب العطف ليست اعتباطية، بل تأتي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، ولها وظيفةبلاغية مهمة وهي المبادرة إلى إبلاغ السامع معنى جليلا عاجلا ،ولولا أهميتها لما فصلت بين أركان السياق ،كما قال تعالى:(لِيَقْطَع  َ طَرَفًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْ يَكْبِتَهُمْ فَيَنقَلِبُوا خَائِبِينَ*لَيْ  َ لَكَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ*حيث جيء بالجملة المعترضة*لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ*بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية أيضا للمسارعة إلى التبليغ بأن النصر أو الهزيمة من عند الله لا من صنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما قال تعالى:(فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ ۚ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ۖ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ۚ وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلًا)حيث جيء بالجملة المعترضة*لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ*بين فعلي أمر متعاطفين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للمسارعة إلى التنبيه إلى أنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ،كما قال تعالى:(وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ ۙ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُفْتَرٍ ۚ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ)حيث جاء سبحانه وتعالى بالجملة المعترضة *وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ*بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس والاحتراز من فهم أن يكون التبديل بلا غاية ولا تدبير.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

> الأهمية المعنوية في الجملة الاعتراضيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُواْ فَٰحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوٓاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ ذَكَرُواْ ٱللَّهَ فَٱسْتَغْفَرُوا  ْ لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ ٱلذُّنُوبَ إِلَّا ٱللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ عَلَىٰ مَا فَعَلُواْ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ)وقو  ه :*{ وَمَن يَغْفِرُ الذنوب إِلاَّ الله }*جملة معترضة بين قوله *{ فاستغفروا }* وبين قوله*{ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّواْ }جيء بها بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو المسارعة إلى  طمأنة قلوب المستغفرين التائبين ،قال صاحب الكشاف عند تفسيره لهذه الجملة ما ملخصه : فى هذه الجملة وصف لذاته - تعالى - بسعة الرحمة ، وقرب المغفرة ، وأن التائب من ذنبه كمن لا ذنب له ، وأنه لا مفزع للمذنبين إلا فضله وكرمه . وفيها تطييب لنفوس العباد ، وتنشيط للتوبة ، وبعث عليها ، وردع عن اليأس والقنوط ، وأن الذنوب وإن جلت فإن عفوه أجل ، وكرمه أعظم، والمعنى أنه وحده عنده مصححات المغفرة . فالجملة المعترضة بين أركان أسلوب العطف ليست اعتباطية، بل تأتي بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، ولها وظيفةبلاغية مهمة وهي المبادرة إلى إبلاغ السامع معنى جليلا عاجلا ،ولولا أهميتها لما فصلت بين أركان السياق ،كما قال تعالى:(لِيَقْطَع  َ طَرَفًا مِّنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْ يَكْبِتَهُمْ فَيَنقَلِبُوا خَائِبِينَ*لَيْ  َ لَكَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ*حيث جيء بالجملة المعترضة*لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الْأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ*بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية أيضا للمسارعة إلى التبليغ بأن النصر أو الهزيمة من عند الله لا من صنع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما قال تعالى:(فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ ۚ وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ۖ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ۚ وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنكِيلًا)حيث جيء بالجملة المعترضة*لَا تُكَلَّفُ إِلَّا نَفْسَكَ*بين فعلي أمر متعاطفين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك للمسارعة إلى التنبيه إلى أنه لا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ،كما قال تعالى:(وَإِذَا بَدَّلْنَا آيَةً مَّكَانَ آيَةٍ ۙ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنتَ مُفْتَرٍ ۚ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ)حيث جاء سبحانه وتعالى بالجملة المعترضة *وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُنَزِّلُ*بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس والاحتراز من فهم أن يكون التبديل بلا غاية ولا تدبير.
> وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.


ما شاء الله بارك الله فيك

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

أدخلك الله الجنة بلا حساب ولا سابق عذاب.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*إِنِّى وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِىَ لِلَّذِى فَطَرَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلْأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا ۖ وَمَآ أَنَا۠ مِنَ ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ) حيث قال تعالى *للذي*ولم يقل *إلى الذي*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، لأن الفعل** وجَّه **يتعدّى إلى المكان المقصود بإلى ، وقد يتعدّى باللام إذا أريد أنَّه انصرف لأجل ذلك الشيء ، فيحسن ذلك إذا كان الشيء المقصود مراعى إرضاؤه وطاعته كما تقول : توجّهت للحبيب ، ولذلك اختير تعدّيه هنا باللام ، لأنّ في هذا التوجّه إرضاء وطاعة ،كما تدل اللام على قرب الجهة المقصودة ،وخص الوجه بالذكر وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،لأن الوجه أظهر ما يعرف به الإنسان صاحبه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*يُسَبِّح   لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ الْمَلِكِ الْقُدُّوسِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ)حيث فصل بين الفعل والفاعل بواسطة شبه الجملة *لله* وقدم شبه الجملة*لله*على الفاعل نحو الفعل بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تخصيص التسبيح لله تعالى، كما فصل بين لفظ الجلالة الموصوف *لله *وبين الصفات *الملك القدوس العزيز الحكيم*بواسطة الفاعل، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،بسبب أهمية الفاعل للفعل، كما نلاحظ أن المتكلم يربط بين الصفات والموصوف برابط الاحتياج المعنوي، ويدلل على هذه الرابطة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس مهما تباعدت أجزاء التركيب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا ۚ فَالْيَوْمَ نَنسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَٰذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ)فلو نظرنا إلى* ما* في عبارة*وما كانوا بآياتنا 
 يجحدون*معزولة عن السياق لألفيناها صالحة للنفي ،والمعنى معها:لم يكونوا يجحدوا بآياتنا، ولكن منزلة المعنى تحول دون هذا المعنى ،حيث يحصل التناقض بين ما يفيده صدر الآية من العقاب بسبب النسيان وبين نفي الجحود عن المعاقبين، كما أن *ما كانوا*معطوفة على*ما نسوا*والمعروف أن *ما*في*كما نسوا*مصدرية، والكاف للتعليل ،فتكون *ما*المعطوفة مصدرية أيضا، والمعنى:فاليوم ننساهم لنسيانهم لقاء يومهم هذا ولسبق جحودهم بآياتنا. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى الإعراب في آية من الكتابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَجَعَلْن  َا فِيهَا جَنَّاتٍ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ وَفَجَّرْنَا فِيهَا مِنَ الْعُيُونِ **لِيَأْكُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ أَفَلَا يَشْكُرُونَ)(يس ٣٤-٣٥)حيث يرى المفسرون الأجلاء أن *ما*في قوله تعالى *وَمَا عَمِلَتْهُ أَيْدِيهِمْ*موص  لية معطوفة على *ثمره*أي ليأكلوا من ثمره والذي عملته أيديهم ،ويجوز فيها النفي ،أي:ليأكلوا من ثمره ولم تعمله أيديهم ،وهذا أولى وأرجح بدليل منزلة المعنى مع قوله تعالى  *وجعلنا*و*فجرنا* فهو من صنع الله تعالى ، وبدليل قوله تعالى *أفلا يشكرون*لأن أكلهم ما لم تصنعه أيديهم أولى أن يكون سببا لشكر الله تعالى على نعمه من أكلهم ما صنعوه بأيديهم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ*فَ  ِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِّنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ۖ وَإِن تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لَا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلَا تُظْلَمُونَ*(الب  قرة 278-279)حيث قال تعالى ردا على المتعاملين بالربا *فأذنوا بحرب*ولم يقل*بالحرب*التي تدل على الحرب المتعارف عليها ،بل جاء بها نكرة وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، فلم يبين للحرب نوعا ولا كيفية ولا زمانا ولا شدة ،فأبلغها من كل ذلك درجة قصوى،مما تشق به الحرب على المحارَبين المحروبين ،فهي حرب عامة شاملة لما في التنكير من الدلالة على العموم والتعميم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*أَيَعِدُ  ُمْ أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا مِتُّمْ وَكُنتُمْ تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَنَّكُم مُّخْرَجُونَ)حي   أعاد سبحانه وتعالى *أن مع اسمها* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،ومن أجل إنعاش الذاكرة التي قد تكون قد نسيت العلاقات المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب،  لأن المسافة قد طالت بين أن والخبر بسبب الفصل بينهما ،فأعادها مع الاسم من أجل أمن اللبس. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(قَالُواْ يَٰوَيْلَنَا مَنۢ بَعَثَنَا مِن مَّرْقَدِنَا ۜ ۗ هَٰذَا مَا وَعَدَ ٱلرَّحْمَٰنُ وَصَدَقَ ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ) ما موقع الإشارة بلفظ*هذا*؟أهي إشارة إلى المرقد متأخرة عنه ،مثل:اذهب بكتابي هذا ،أم هي مبتدأخبره ما بعده ؟ إذا جعلنا اسم الإشارة تابعا لما قبله صار ما بعد اسم الإشارة جملة مستأنفة تنفي وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلين ،وهذا يؤدي إلى فساد المعنى (حاشا لله ولرسله)أما جعل اسم الإشارة مبتدأ خبره ما بعده فهو المعنى السليم ،ولهذا نجد علامة الضبط (س قلى)بعد كلمة *مرقدنا*والتي ترمز للسكتة القصيرة الواجبة التي تمنع اتصال المعاني .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:جاء الطالب هذا.
ويقولون     :جاء هذا الطالب.
كلمة *الطالب* في التركيب الأول فاعل لأنها مسبوقة بالفعل، وتقدمت نحو الفعل بحسب قوة العلاقة المعنوية وبين الفعل والفاعل منزلةمعنى واحتياج معنوي ،و*هذا * نعت للطالب ،كأنك تقول:جاء الطالب المشار إليه ،أما كلمة* هذا * في التركيب الثاني فهي الفاعل لأنها هي التي صارت مسبوقة بالفعل، وتقدمت نحو الفعل بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،  وبين الفعل والفاعل منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك،والطالب نعت  لاسم الإشارة *هذا *،لأنه مشتق ، كأنك تقول:جاء هذا الموصوف بطلب العلم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(قُل لَّوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا أَدْرَاكُم بِهِ ۖ فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِّن قَبْلِهِ ۚ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ)حيث نفى الجملة الأولى ب*ما* ،وعدل عن استعمال* ما* في موضع *لا * في قوله تعالى*وَلَا أَدْرَاكُم بِهِ* ،وجاء ب *لا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، لأن استعمال *ما* يجعل الكلام على صورة* وما أدراكم به*فيلتبس بالتعجب والاستفهام . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية في الأحاديث النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم:( اللهم أصلح لي ديني الذي هو عصمةُ أمري، وأصلح لي دنياي التي فيها معاشي، وأصلح لي آخرتي التي فيها معادي، واجعل الحياة زيادةً لي في كلِّ خيرٍ، واجعل الموت راحةً لي من كل شرٍّ) فهذا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على طلب الصلاح ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأمور التي طلب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم صلاحها ،تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو صلاح الدين ، فقد دعا أولاً بصلاح الدين الذي هو رأس الأمر وزمامه،وعلى صلاحه يتوقف صلاح الدنيا والآخرة، فهو أهم شيء ، ثم دعا بصلاح الحال في الدنيا التي يعيش فيها وعليها يترتب المصير في الآخرة،ومن صلحت دنياه صلحت آخرته، ثم دعا بصلاح الآخرة التي إليها المصير والمعاد، وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه  وبين المبني عليه، لأن ما قبله أهم ،وعليهما يعتمد صلاح الآخرة ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ  )حيث يحتمل الفعل*تواصوا*بحك  م الصيغة أن يكون فعل أمر ،بمعنى:فليوص بعضكم بعضا ،ويحتمل أن يكون فعلا ماضيا ،بمعنى:أن بعضهم أوصى بعضا ،وهذا هو المعنى المقصود بدليل منزلة المعنى ،لأنه معطوف على فعل ماض آخر سابق عليه هو *آمنوا*فدل ذلك على إرادة الماضي،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:(وَالْعَصْ  رِ * إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ * إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ *).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(**قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ ۖ أَلَّا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا ۖ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا ۖ وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلَادَكُم مِّنْ إِمْلَاقٍ ۖ نَّحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ۖ وَلَا تَقْرَبُوا الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ ۖ وَلَا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ ۚ ذَٰلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُم بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ)حيث قال تعالى *وَبِالْوَالِدَ  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا*فجاء   هذه الوصية بصيغة الأمر ولم تأت بصيغة النهي كغيرها من الوصايا ،كأن يقال:ولا تسيئوا إلى الوالدين ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي، قال بعض العلماء: وقد جاءت هذه الوصية بأسلوب الأمر بالواجب المطلوب وهو الإحسان إلى الوالدين، ولم تذكر بأسلوب النهى عن المحرم وهو الإساءة، سموا بالإنسان عن أن تظن به الإساءة إلى الوالدين، وكأن الإساءة إليهما ليس من شأنها أن تقع منه حتى يحتاج إلى النهي عنها،فالإنسان أرقى وأجل من أن يسيء إلى والديه ،ولأن الخير المنتظر من هذه الوصية وهو تربية الأبناء على الاعتراف بالنعم وشكر المنعمين عليها إنما يتحقق بفعل الواجب، وهو الإحسان لا بمجرد ترك المحرم وهو الإساءة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُم بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا)حيث قال تعالى *جلودا غيرها*فجاء بكلمة*غيرها*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، للدلالة على تبدل الصفة، ولو لم يأت بها لاحتمل التركيب أن تكون الجلود قديمة ،وذلك نظيرُ قول العرب للصّائغ إذا استصاغته خاتمًا من خاتم مَصُوغ،*بتحويله عن صياغته التي هُو بها، إلى صياغة أخرى:*" صُغْ لي من هذا الخاتم خاتمًا غيره "، فيكسره ويصوغ له منه خاتمًا غيره، والخاتم المصوغ بالصّياغة الثانية هو الأول، ولكنه لما أعيد بعد كسره خاتمًا قيل:*" هو غيره ". قالوا: فكذلك معنى قوله:*" كلما نضجت جلودهم بدّلناهم جلودًا غيرها "، لما احترقت الجلود ثم أعيدت جديدة بعد الاحتراق،*قيل:*" هي غيرها "، على ذلك المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
تقديم الشكر على الإيمانتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(مَّا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِن شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنتُمْ ۚ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا) فالأصل أن يتقدم الإيمان على الشكر بالأهمية والزمن والفضل والشرف من الخاص إلى العام ،فلا شكر لمن لا إيمان له ،ولكن حصل عدول عن الأصل ،وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ،ومن العام إلى الخاص ،لأن الآية الكريمة عبارة عن استفهام تعجبي ،والمعنى :قد يحصل العذاب إن آمنتم ولم تشكروا ،ولكن العذاب مع الشكر والإيمان بعيد جدا ،فلا حاجة لله تعالى في تعذيبكم خاصة إن زدتم الشكر على الإيمان ،ولهذاتقدم الشكرعلى الإيمان نحو الاستفهام التعجبي بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية  ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين القلب والسمعتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين القلب والسمع ،مثلما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :( خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِمْ ۖ وَعَلَىٰ أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ)(البقرة٧  )فقدم هنا القلب على السمع*لأن الآية الكريمة جاءت إثر الآية المختومة بقوله*( لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) والإيمان تصديق يقوم على الحجة والبراهين ، وإدراك الحجة والبرهان إنما هو بالقلب فكان التعليل المتصل الواضح لنفي الإيمان أن قلوبهم مغلقة لا تنفذ إليها الحجة ، أولا يتسرب إليها نور البرهان لذلك قدم القلب على السمع ، بينما يقول تعالى:( أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتخذ إلهه هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ الله على عِلْمٍ وَخَتَمَ على سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ على بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ الله أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ)(ال  جاثية ٢٣ ) بتقديم السمع على القلب ،وذلك لأنه - سبحانه - في سورة الجاثية قد ذكر الختم معطوفا على قوله " اتخذ إله هواه ، ومن اتخذ إله هواه يكون أول ما يبدو منه للناس ويعرف هو إعراضه عن النصح ، ولي رأسه عن استماع الحجة ، فكان مظهر عدم السماع منه أول ما يبدو للناظرين ، فلذلك قدم السمع على القلب .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: أحسن محمد بوالديه
ويقولون     :أحسن محمد إلى والديه.
الإحسان في التركيب الأول ألصق بالوالدين وأشد ،ولا يفارقهم، بسبب وجود حرف الباء الذي يفيد الإلصاق، أي:ألصق محمد بره بوالديه ،وهذا المعنى لا نجده في التركيب الثاني ،قال أهل العلم:والإحسان يتعدى بحرفى الباء وإلى، فقال: أحسن به، وأحسن إليه، وبينهما فرق واضح، فالباء تدل على الإلصاق، وإلى تدل على الغاية، والإلصاق يفيد اتصال الفعل بمدخول «الباء» دون انفصال ولا مسافة بينهما، أما الغاية فتفيد وصول الفعل إلى مدخول إلى ولو كان منه على بعد أو كان بينهما واسطة، ولا شك أن الإلصاق في هذا المقام أبلغ في تأكيد شأن العناية والإحسان بالوالدين، ومن هنا لم يعد الإحسان بالباء في القرآن إلا حيث أريد ذلك التأكيد، وقد جاءت جميع الآيات القرآنية التي توحى بالإحسان بالوالدين على هذا الأسلوب،قال تعالى:(وَبِالْوَ  الِدَيْنِ إِحْسَانًا ۖ).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى :(خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِمْ)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :( خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِمْ ۖ وَعَلَىٰ أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ ۖ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ)(البقرة٧  ) 
وفي هذه الآية الكريمة ما يلي:
أولا: قال تعالى *ختم* مع القلوب والسمع ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن القلوب والآذان عبارة عن أوعية يصلح معها الختم والإغلاق بحيث لا يدخل إليها شيء من الخارج ، ولا يخرج شيء منها من الداخل،أما الأبصار فهي ليست بأوعية ولهذا جاء معها كلمة *غشاوة*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك، وهذا هو المعهود في كلام العرب.
ثانيا: جمع القلوب والأبصار وأفرد السمع ، لأن القلوب تختلف باختلاف مقدار ما تفهمه مما يلقى إليها من إنذار أو تبشير ، ومن حجة أو دليل ، فكان عن ذلك تعدد القلوب بتعدد الناس على حسب استعدادهم ، وكذلك شأن الناس فيما تنظره أبصارهم من آيات الله في كونه ، فإن أنظارهم تختلف في عمق تدبرها وضحولته ، فكان من ذلك تعدد المبصرين بتعدد مقادير ما يستطيعون تدبره من آيات الله في الآفاق ، وأما المسموع فهو بالنسبة للناس جميعاً شيء واحد هي الحجة يناديهم بها المرسلون ، والدليل يوضحه لهم النبيون ،لذلك كان الناس جميعاً كأنهم على سمع واحد ، فكان إفراد السمع إيذاناً من الله بأن حجته واحدة ، ودليله واحد لا يتعدد ،فجمع القلوب والأبصار لتعدد الأشياء المعقولة والمنظورة ، وأفرد السمع لأن المسموع واحد للجميع .
ثالثاً:عبّر في جانب القلب والسمع بجملة فعلية تفيد التجدد والحدوث ، وفي جانب البصر بجملة اسمية تفيد الثبات والاستقرار ، لأنهم قبل الرسالة ما كانوا يسمعون صوت نذير ، ولا يواجهون بحجة ، وإنما كان صوت النذير وصياغة البراهين بعد ظهور النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم . وأما ما يدرك بالبصر من دلائل وجود الله وآيات قدرته ، فقد كان قائماً في السماوات وفي الأرض وفي الأنفس ، ويصح أن يدرك قبل الرسالة النبوية ، وأن يستدل به المتبصرون والمتدبرون على وجود ربهم وحكمته ، فلم يكن عماهم عن آيات الله القائمة حادثاً متجدداً ، بل هم قد صحبهم العمى من بدء وجودهم ، فلما دعوا إلى التبصر والتدبر صمموا على ما كانوا عليه من عمى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
خبث المنافقينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين:(وَإِذ  َا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا إِلَىٰ شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ  ) حيث قال المنافقون للمؤمنين *آمنا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، فجاؤوا بالفعل الدال على التغير والتجدد ، وهو الفعل الذي لا يثبت على حال ،وهو الفعل المُتلوِّن كتلوُّن المنافقين ،أما في حديثهم مع الكفار فإنهم يقولون لهم*إنا معكم*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك فيأتون بالجملة الاسمية المؤكدة الدالة على الثبات والاستقرار على المبدأ،ويؤيد هذا قولهم *إنما نحن مستهزئون *أي :إننا نستهزئ بالمؤمنين،فلا تصدقوا ما نقوله لهم. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب:الحمد لله.
ويقولون     :حمدا لله.
ويقولون     :أحمد الله.
التركيب الأول هو الأبلغ في المعنى ،فهو جملة اسمية تدل على ثبات الحمد لله ،ولا ذكر فيها للفعل لفظا أو تقديرا ، أما التركيب الثاني فهو أقل بلاغة من سابقه ، وهو في منزلة وسطى بين المنزلتين بسبب تقدير الفعل الدال على الزمن ،وأما التركيب الثالث فهو الأدنى بلاغة لأن الحمد مقيد بالزمن لفظا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايزصحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد كارم أمس أو غدا
ولا يقولون : زيد كريم أمس أو غدا
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن اسم الفاعل يدل على الحدوث والتجدد والتغير ،ويمكن تقييده بزمن معين ،ولا تناقض بين الحدوث والتغير وبين التقييد ،لأن الإنسان قد يجود اليوم ولا يجود غدا ،بينما الصفة المشبهة تدل على الديمومة والثبات ولا يصح تقييدها بزمن معين ،لأن التقييد يتناقض مع معنى الصفة المشبهة التي تدل على الثبات والاستمراية. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور الأهمية المعنوية في تمييز المعاني اللغويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في التمييز بين المعاني اللغوية، كما هو الحال في التمييز  بين الضر (بضم الضاد) والضر (بفتح الضاد)فالضَّر (بالفتح )أعم من الضُّر بالضم ، فهو بالفتح مصدر يدل على الضرر العام الذي هو ضد النفع ، أما الضر (بالضم) فيدل على الضرر في النفس خاصة كالمرض والهزال،وكل ما كان من سوء حال وفقرٍ أو شدَّةٍ فى بدن فهو ضُرُّ ، والقرآن الكريم يفرِّق بين هذه الألفاظ بملامح دلاليَّةٍ واضحة، وقد تكررت كلمة الضر بالضم  فى القرآن الكريم تسع عشرة مرة، ومن شواهدها:قال تعالى:(*وَأَيُّو  َ إِذْ نَادَىٰ رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ)و  وله {وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلَا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلَّا هُوَ} [الأنعام: 17، يونس: 107]وقوله {وَإِذَا مَسَّ الْإِنْسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنْبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ قَائِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ مَرَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَسَّهُ} [يونس: 12]وقوله {يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْزِي الْمُتَصَدِّقِي  نَ} [يوسف: 88].وقوله {وَإِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ فِي الْبَحْرِ ضَلَّ مَنْ تَدْعُونَ إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ} [الإسراء: 67]قال المفسِّرون: الضُّرُّ (بالضَّمِّ): البلاء من مرض أو فقرٍ أو غير ذلك*، وهو ظاهر الآيات السابقة ،فليس الضُّرُّ مقصورًا على نوع بعينه من البلاء، بل هو عامٌّ فى كل بلاء يصيب الإنسان، وهو اسم للحال التى تؤلم الإنسان*.أما الضَّرّ بالفتح فقدتكرَّرت فى القرآن الكريم عشر مرات، ومن شواهدها قوله {قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا} [المائدة: 76].وقوله {قُلْ لَا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ} [الأعراف: 188]وقوله {قُلْ إِنِّي لَا أَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا رَشَدًا} [الجن: 21]وفى أكثر هذه الشواهد عُطِفَ الضَرُّ على النفع، وهذا يؤكد ما قاله ابن منظور، وهو أن الضُّر بالضم اسم، وبالفتح مصدر، وهو معنى قول أبى حيَّان: الضَّرّ (بالفتح): ضد النفع.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن المنافقين:(فَلَع  َلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ أَن يَقُولُوا لَوْلَا أُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ ۚ إِنَّمَا أَنتَ نَذِيرٌ ۚ وَاللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ)حيث قال تعالى *ضائق*ولم يقل **ضيِّق*مثلا،وذل   بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية، أما من جهة المعنى فقد جاء في الكشاف : فإن قلت: لم عدل عن ضيِّق إلى ضائق؟ قلت: ليدل على أنه ضيق عارض غير ثابت، لأن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أفسح الناس صدرًا.أما من جهة الصوت فهناك إيقاع داخلي جميل بين تارك وضائق لأنهما على نفس الصيغة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد يجود
ويقولون     : زيد جائد
ويقولون     :زيد جوَّاد
ويقولون     :زيد  جيِّد أو جواد
هذه التراكيب تتمايز من حيث الثبات والقوة، فأقلها ثباتا هو الفعل، لأنه مرتبط بالزمن، واسم الفاعل أثبت من الفعل،لأنه اسم يدل على الحدث ومن اتصف به على سبيل الحدوث ،والجائد قد يجود اليوم ولا يجود غدا، يليه صيغة المبالغة لأنها تفيد الدلالة على الحدث ومن اتصف به على سبيل المبالغة والتكثير ،أما الأثبت فهي الصفة المشبهة لأنها تدل على الحدث ومن اتصف به  على سبيل الديمومة والاستمراية. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: الكُتّاب كاتبون كتبَهم
ولا يقولون  :الكُتّاب كتبَةٌ كتبَهم
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن الصفة المجموعة بالواو والنون*جمع المذكر السالم*يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه  الفعل، لأنه بمعنى الفعل ،كأنك تقول:الكتاب يكتبون كتبهم ،ولهذا فهو ينصب مفعولا به ،أما الصفة المجموعة جمع التكسير فلا ،لأنها اسم ،وليست بمعنى الفعل  .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(السَّمَاءُ مُنفَطِرٌ بِهِ ۚ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَفْعُولًا) حيث قال تعالى *منفطر*وليس*منفط  ة*وذلك لأن منفطر بمعنى ذات انفطار،أو صاحبة انفطار على النسبة، ومثله قولهم *مرضع*أي:ذات رضاع ، وهذا كقولهم :رجل دارع ، أي:درعي أو صاحب درع ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:(هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا كُنتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِم بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِن كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ ۙ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ لَئِنْ أَنجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَٰذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ)ح  ث قال تعالى *جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ*أي ذات عصف ،وهذا أحد التفاسير ،ولو قال *منفطرة، وعاصفة* على معنى الفعل لجاز، أي:تنفطر وتعصف .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد مجروح
ويقولون     : زيد جريح
معنى التركيب الثاني أبلغ من الأول، وجرح زيد في التركيب الثاني أبلغ من جرحه في التركيب الأول، فمن جرح في المعركة نقول له جريح ،ومن جرحت أنملته بسكين نقول له مجروح وليس جريحا،وكف خضيب يدل على أن الخضاب في صاحبه كأنه خلقه فخضيب أبلغ من مخضوب، ومثل ذلك كحيل ومكحول وكسير ومكسور، قال تعالى:(فَجَعَلْن  َاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَن لَّمْ تَغْنَ بِالْأَمْسِ)حيث جاء بحصيد مكان محصود لأنه أبلغ منه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد رجل صُرَعَة.
ويقولون     : زيد رجل صُرْعَة.
التركيب الأول يفيد المدح، ويقال عن الرجل الذي يصرع الناس كثيرا، وهي من صيغ مبالغة اسم الفاعل ، ومثله لُعَنة ،وسُبة ،وضُحَكة، قال رَسُولَ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ : «لَيْسَ الشَّدِيدُ بالصُّرَعَةِ؛ إِنَّمَا الشَدِيدُ الَّذِي يَمْلِكُ نَفْسَهُ عِنْدَ الْغَضَبِ، أما التركيب الثاني فيفيد الذم ويقال عن الرجل الذي يُصرع كثيرا، وهي من صيغ مبالغة اسم المفعول، ومثله لُعْنة،وضُحْكة .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أحوال موسى عليه السلامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَىٰ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِن بَعْدِي ۖ أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ ۖ وَأَلْقَى الْأَلْوَاحَ وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ ۚ قَالَ ابْنَ أُمَّ إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي فَلَا تُشْمِتْ بِيَ الْأَعْدَاءَ وَلَا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ)ف  ذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على بيان هيئة موسى عليه السلام عندما رجع إلى قومه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأحوال التي كان عليها، تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى الغضب الشديد ،وقد جاء بها على صيغة فعلان الدالة على الحال الظاهرة التي تدل على الامتلاء بالغضب إلى الحد الأقصى  وتدل على حرارة الباطن والهيجان والغليان ، وهو كذلك الحال الأهم  والأظهر والأوضح في بيان ردة فعله تجاه قومه ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الأسف والندم والحزن وعدم الرضى عما فعله قومه وهي على صيغة *فَعِل* وتدل على الصفة الباطنة وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه  وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين عجيب وعجابتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(أَجَعَلَ الْآلِهَةَ إِلَٰهًا وَاحِدًا ۖ إِنَّ هَٰذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ)(ص٥) حيث جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة* عجاب *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،وهي صفة مشبهة تدل على شدة التعجب ، لأن الأمر المتعجب منه بالغ العجب في نظر الكفار،ومما يدل على ذلك الاستفهام الإنكاري في بداية الآية الكريمة، والتأكيد بإن واللام ،وفي هذه الآية الكريمة يظهرالكفار عجبهم الشديد من توحيدالآلهة ونفي الشرك ، بينما يقول تعالى:(بَلْ عَجِبُوا أَن جَاءَهُم مُّنذِرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَٰذَا شَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ)(ق٢)حيث جاء سبحانه وتعالى بكلمة *عجيب*وهي صفة مشبهة تدل على مجرد  العجب ،لأن الأمر المتعجب منه أقل عجبا من سابقه ، ولا شك أن عجبهم في الأولى أبلغ وأشد لأنهم قوم عريقون في الشرك ،بل إن الإسلام جاء أول ما جاء ليردعهم عن الشرك ،ويردهم إلى التوحيد،كما تم اختيار كلا من هاتين الكلمتين بالضابط اللفظي ،فالفاصلة القرآنية في سورة* ص*تنتهي بكلمة خُتمت بحرف قبله ألف مفتوحة،أما الفاصلة القرآنية في سورة*ق*فتنتهي بكلمة ختمت بحرف مسبوق بالياء.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا 
كل عام وأنت بخير تقبل الله منا ومنكم

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تقبل الله طاعتكم وصالح أعمالكم، وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد رجل أبيض
ويقولون     :زيد رجل سمين
ويقولون     :زيد رجل عطشان
فهل هذه الصفات التي يتصف بها زيد على قدر مماثل من الثبات والاستمرارية؟وا  لجواب بالطبع لا ،فصفة البياض أدومها وأثبتها، يليها صفة السمنة ،لأن السمين قد يضعف في يوم من الأيام، وتأتي أخيرا صفة العطش ، لأنها سريعة الزوال بزوال أسبابها ،فكل تركيب في اللغة له طبيعته الخاصة،والصفات المشبهة ليست على درجة واحدة من الثبات واللزوم ،حتى الصفات التي تنتمي إلى نفس العائلة أو الصيغة ليست بنفس الدرجة من الثبات ، فطويل ليست كبليغ ،وبليغ ليست كسمين ،مثلا. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية في الأحاديث النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:":*الوتر حق، فمن أحب أن يوتر بخمس فليفعل، ومن أحب أن يوتر بثلاث فليفعل، ومن أحب أن يوتر بواحدة فليفعل"فهذا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على ذكر صلاة الوتر وحقها وفضلها ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي عدد ركعاتها ،تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الخمس ركعات ، وصلاة  الخمس ركعات أفضل من صلاة الثلاثة ،والثلاثة خير من الواحدة ،التي تأخرت بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك، وكان غالب إيتاره - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أن يوتر بإحدى عشرة يسلم من كل اثنتين، ثم يوتر بواحدة - عليه الصلاة والسلام - هذا هو الأفضل، وإذا أوتر الإنسان بثلاث، أو بخمس، أو بسبع، أو بتسع، فكله طيب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى : (مَثَلُهُمْ كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لايُبْصِرُونَ*) (البقرة١٧) حيث قال تعالى* كمثل الذي استوقد نارا*ولم يقل*كمثل الذين استوقدوا نارا )وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين أجزاء التركيب القرآني،  لأنه أراد تشبيه حالة المنافقين بحالة المستوقد، فهنا تشبيه مثل بمثل ،وليس تشبيه المنافقين وهم جماعة بالمفرد، وإلا لقال:*كمثل الذين استوقدوا نارا *أي تشبيه جماعة بجماعة بناء على منزلة المعنى، ونظير ذلك قوله تعالى: تَدُورُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ كَالَّذِي يُغْشَى عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ*[سورة الأحزاب: 19]، يعني كَدَوَرَان عيْنِ الذي يُغشى عليه من الموت - وكقوله: مَا خَلْقُكُمْ وَلا بَعْثُكُمْ إِلا كَنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ*[سورة لقمان: 28]*بمعنى: إلا كبَعْث نفسٍ واحدة . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: هذا رجل عَمِيّ.
ويقولون     : هذا رجل أعمى.
التركيب الأول يدل على عمى القلب والبصيرة وهو أمر باطني ،أما التركيب الثاني فيدل على عمى الأعين وهو  أمر ظاهري.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَىٰ ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا ۖ وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا)(النساء  ١٠)حيث قال تعالى *يتامى*ولم يأت بجمع آخر كالأيتام أو اليتمى ، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية،من أجل الهدف المعنوي ،لأن الاسم المجموع على فعالى يدل على الآفات والمكاره التي يصاب بها الإنسان مثل،أسارى، وهم من أثَّر عليهم الأسر ،فجمعه على يتامى لتشنيع فعلة الآكل ،فهؤلاء يتامى مهضومون أثر عليهم اليتم ،حتى أصبح بلية نازلة عليهم ،فكيف يسوغ أكل مالهم ظلما؟وكيف تطيب نفس الآكل بأكل أموال اليتامى؟كما قال تعالى *ظلما*فقيد الأكل بالظلم من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو كمال التشنيع على الآكلين لأنهم يظلمون اليتامى الضعفاء الذين ليس في قدرتهم الدفاع عن أنفسهم ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس 
، للدلالة على أن مال اليتيم قد يؤكل ولكن لا على وجه الظلم بل على وجه الاستحقاق كما في حالة أخذ الولي الفقير أجرته من مال اليتيم أو الاستقراض منه فإن ذلك لا يكون ظلما ولا يسمى الآكل ظالما، قال تعالى: وَمَنْ كانَ غَنِيًّا فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ وَمَنْ كانَ فَقِيراً فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ،  كما قال تعالى *في بطونهم*والإنسان لا يأكل إلا في بطنه كما هو معروف،فلماذا جاء بهذه الكلمة؟قال تعالى:*فِي بُطُونِهِمْ* مع أن الأكل لا يكون إلا في البطن، إما لأنه قد شاع في استعمالهم أن يقولوا: أكل فلان في بطنه يريدون ملء بطنه فكأنه قيل: إنما يأكلون ملء بطونهم نارا حتى يبشموا بها، ومثله قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضاءُ مِنْ أَفْواهِهِمْ أى شرقوا بها وقالوها بملء أفواههم، ويكون المراد بذكر البطون تصوير الأكل للسامع حتى تتأكد عنده بشاعة هذا الجرم بمزيد تصوير ، وإما أن يكون المراد بذكر البطون التأكيد والمبالغة ،وإما لبيان شدة الألم ،فالنار تشتعل في بطونهم وأجوافهم وليس في أفواههم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: زيد رجل نسّاب علاّم
ويقولون     :زيد رجل نسّابة علاّمة
التركيب الثاني أكثر مبالغة من التركيب الأول، لأن فعّالا يفيد المبالغة بنفسه ،فإذا دخلت عليه التاء أفادت  تأكيد المبالغة،لأن زيادة المبنى تؤدي إلى زيادة المعنى.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمييز معنى *حتى*العاطفةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،وتقوم منزلةالمعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز معنى *حتى* العاطفة فهي تفيد التدرج والغاية في الزيادة المعنوية كقولنا: "مات الناس حتى الأنبياء"،لأن المعطوف أكمل من المعطوف عليه معنويا ،وتفيد التدرج والغاية في القلة المعنوية كقولنا: "غلبك الناس حتى الصبيان،لأن المعطوف أنقص من المعطوف عليه معنويا ،كما تفيد التدرج والغاية في الزيادة الحسية كقولنا: "تصدق المحسن بالأعداد الكثيرة حتى الألوف"،لأن ما بعدها أكثر مما قبلها، كما تفيد التدرج والغاية في القلة الحسية كقولنا: "الله يحصي الأشياء حتى مثقال الذرة"،لأن ما بعدها أصغر وأنقص مما قبلها ،وقد اجتمعت الغايتان :الزيادة والقلة في قول أبي دؤاد الإيادي:
قهرناكم حتى الكماة، فأنتم ... تهابوننا حتى بنينا الأصاغرا
فالصدر يمثل التدرج والغاية في الكمال المعنوي،والعجز يمثل التدرج والغاية في النقص المعنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى:*يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(يَكَادُ الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ ۖ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُم مَّشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا ۚ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ)حيث قال تعالى *يكاد البرق يخطف أبصارهم *فجاء بخبر كاد مجردا من *أن*وحذفها بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي، للدلالة على شدة قرب وقوع الخبر وللدلالة على قوة وشدة البرق ، فَذِكرُ* أن * وحذفها أمر يعود إلى المعنى ،يقول العرب: كادت الشمس تغيب،إذا أوشكت على الغياب، ويقولون : كادت الشمس أن تغيب ،إذا كان وقوع الخبر أبعد ،لأن دلالة *أن*هو الاستقبال،وليس صحيحا التقعيد والقول : إن خبر كاد يكثر تجرده من *أن* ، أو أن الأفصح هو التجرد ،لأن الأمر لا يعود للكثرة والقلة، وإنما ذلك يعود إلى المعنى وقصد المتكلم ،ومما يدل على ذلك أن جميع الآيات الكريمة التي وردت فيها كاد أو ما يشتق منها ورد خبرها مجردا من *أن*للدلالة على شدة قرب وقوع الخبر ،قال تعالى *اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ مَثَلُ نُورِهِ كَمِشْكَاةٍ فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ يُوقَدُ مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْء عَلِيمٌ)*وقال تعالى:أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِن جِبَالٍ فِيهَا مِن بَرَدٍ فَيُصِيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَيَصْرِفُهُ عَن مَّن يَشَاءُ ۖ يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرْقِهِ يَذْهَبُ بِالْأَبْصَارِ).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الاحتياج المعنوي في آيات التحدي 
                                   بين
                *بسورةمن مثله*و*سورة مثله*.تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَإِن كُنتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِّمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَىٰ عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّن مِّثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ)(البق  رة ٢٣) حيث قال تعالى في هذه الآية الكريمة *بسورةمن مثله*أي:من جنس يماثله أو مما يقرب منه ،وهذا هو التحدي الأسهل ،وجاء بالتحدي الأسهل لأنهم لم يهاجموا سيدنا محمدا عليه السلام، ولم يهاجموا القرآن الكريم،كما أن الله تعالى لا يريد تعجيزهم ، لأن الحديث مبني على الشك المشروط،
وهناك تساهل في التحدي، بينما يقول تعالى:(أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ ۖ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِّثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) حيث قال تعالى *بسورة مثله*أي :مثل القرآن الكريم ، وهذا هو التحدي الأصعب ، وجاء به لأن الآية الكريمة مبنية على الهجوم،لأنهم هاجموا الرسول الكريم وهاجموا القرآن الكريم وليظهر لهم عجزهم، ومما يدل على ذلك قوله تعالى لهم في الآية الأولى *وادعوا شهداءكم* أي: أصنامكم ،بينما المسألة أكبر في الثانية والتحدي أكبر ، فقال لهم*وادعوا من استطعتم من دون الله *،وبين كلمات كل من الآيتين الكريمتين منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:*فَاتَّقُو  ا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ ۖ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ)  يث قال تعالى *والحجارة *ولم يقل الخشب مثلا،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، فقد خصها بالذكر لأنها حجارة من نوع خاص وهي حجارة الكبريت سريعة الاشتعال،وهي أشد اشتعالا وحرارة من الحطب،وقيل هي الأصنام التي كانوا ينحتونها من الحجارة ،قال تعالى:(إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ)والق  آن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا ،وقد قرن الله تعالى بين العابد والمعبود من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التحقير.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:*وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الْأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا *تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الْأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلَائِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَٰؤُلَاءِ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ*قَال  وا سُبْحَانَكَ لَا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلَّا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ۖ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ*قَال   يَا آدَمُ أَنبِئْهُم بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ ۖ فَلَمَّا أَنبَأَهُم بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ*حيث قال تعالى :*وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الْأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا*فجاء بكلمة *وعلم* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للدلالة على أن الله تعالى أوجد في سيدنا آدم عليه السلام استعدادا فطريا للتعلم فعلمه وألهمه أسماء المسميات كلها ،وهذا التعليم عبارة عن ثقافة لغوية صوتية صرفية معجمية، ثم أخذ سيدنا آدم عليه السلام يقول:هذا اسمه كذا ،وهذا اسمه كذا ،فصار يربط بين المسميات والكلمات ويؤلف منها كلاما ، ويربط بينها برابط الاحتياج المعنوي،مع علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس ،فالكلام ملكة وموهبة واستعداد فطري من الله تعالى ،ومن هنا فالطفل يتعلم أولا أسماء الأشياء والأفعال والحروف ،وهي عبارة عن ثقافة لغوية ،ثم يربط بين هذه المسميات برابط الاحتياج المعنوي ،مع علامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس،  من أجل التعبير عن الأفكار ، وكلامه مستويات وذلك اعتمادا على توافر منزلة المعنى داخل التركيب ،فاللغة عبارة عن استعداد فطري وملكة وموهبة تنمو بالتعلم من أجل التعبير عن الأفكار تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس،ومما يدل على ذلك أن الملائكة عليهم السلام لم يتكلموا لأنهم لم يتعلموا ،أما آدم عليه السلام فقد تكلم لأنه تعلم ،فالكلام نابع من التعليم. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: إنَّ زيدا جميل
ويقولون    :  إنَّ زيدا جميلا
التركيب الأول يتكون من إن واسمها وخبرها ،أما التركيب الثاني فيتكون من فعل الأمر المؤكد بالنون،وهو من الفعل وأى ، يئي،إِ ،بمعنى وعد ،يعد،عِد،والفاع  ل ضمير مستتر تقديره أنتِ ،وزيدا: مفعول به، وجميلا: صفة لمحذوف تقديره *وعدا*،والصفة نابت عن المفعول المطلق،أي:عدي زيدا وعدا جميلا.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:*لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*( قَالَ عِلْمُهَا عِندَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ ۖ لَّا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنسَى)حيث أعاد الله تعالى قوله *ربي*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، فأظهر الفاعل مع إمكانية الإضمار*هو*وذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو التعظيم ،ومن أجل أمن اللبس، لأن مجيء الضمير يجعله صالحا للعودة على الكتاب، أي أن الكتاب لا يضل ولا ينسى ،فهما صفتان للكتاب ،قال تعالى:( وَوُضِعَ ٱلْكِتَٰبُ فَتَرَى ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا فِيهِ وَيَقُولُونَ يَٰوَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَٰذَا ٱلْكِتَٰبِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّآ أَحْصَىٰهَا ۚ وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ حَاضِرًا ۗ وَلَا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَدًا) ،ولهذا فإنه إذا حاول اللبس التسلل إلى النص القرآني وجدنا القرآن الكريم يحشد كل الوسائل لمنع التسلل، فالقرآن الكريم نص واضح ويأبى اللبس ، ولهذا أظهر الفاعل مع إمكانية الإضمار من أجل أمن اللبس .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: إنْ زيدٌ لقائمٌ
ويقولون    :إنْ  زيداً قائمٌ
التركيب الأول أجود من التركيب الثاني، لأن تخفيف الحرف الناسخ يخفف فيه معنى الفعل أو يلغيه ،فيعود ما بعده جملة اسمية مكونة من مبتدا وخبر قال تعالى:(وَإِن كُلٌّ لَّمَّا جَمِيعٌ لَّدَيْنَا مُحْضَرُونَ)وقا   تعالى:(قَالُوا إِنْ هَٰذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَن يُخْرِجَاكُم مِّنْ أَرْضِكُم بِسِحْرِهِمَا وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَىٰ)وعل   هذا النهج يسير أكثر العرب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تبادل الأهمية المعنوية بين *أخانا*و*ابنك*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن أخوة يوسف:(فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا إِلَىٰ أَبِيهِمْ قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مُنِعَ مِنَّا الْكَيْلُ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ)حي   ذكروا بنيامين وهو أخوهم من أبيهم بكلمة* أخانا* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل المصلحة والمنفعةوإظهار المحبة له والتذلل إلى أبيهم  ، بينما يقول تعالى:(ارْجِعُوا إِلَىٰ أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ وَمَا شَهِدْنَا إِلَّا بِمَا عَلِمْنَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ)حيث قالوا عن أخيهم بنيامين*ابنك* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل تنزيه أنفسهم عن الجريمة ،وليظهروا أن أخلاقهم غير أخلاقه ، لأنه أخوهم غير الشقيق ،فتبرأوا منه عندما انتهت المهمة ، فلم يعد لهم به علاقة ،مع أنه بريء من الذنب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى لليهود :(وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلصَّلَوٰةَ وَءَاتُواْ ٱلزَّكَوٰةَ وَٱرْكَعُواْ مَعَ ٱلرَّٰكِعِينَ)ح  ث أمر الله تعالى اليهود بالركوع بعد أن أمرهم بالصلاة ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس ،وذلك لأن لليهود صلاة لا ركوع فيها ، فلكي لا يقولوا إننا نقيم صلاتنا دفع هذا التوهم بقوله :*{ واركعوا مع الراكعين } أي:*وصلوا مع المسلمين صلاة المسلمين لا صلاتكم.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الاحتياج المعنوي في بيت شعريتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قول العرب إنْ زيدٌ لقائم ،حيث يأتون باللام الفارقة في خبر إنْ المخففة من الثقيلة بحسب الأهميةالمعنوية  ،للتفريق بينها وبين *إن* النافية، أي من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، إلا أن الشاعر العربي يقول:
ونحن أباة الضيم من آل مالك//وإنْ مالك كانت كرامَ المعادن
فلم يأت بها وحذفها لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي، لأن اللبس مأمون ،فمنزلة المعنى بين أجزاء البيت الشعري تدل على الفخر ،ومن غير المعقول أن يفتخر بقومه ،ثم ينفي عن قومه طيب الأصل بعد أن افتخر بهم،ففي هذا تناقض . 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:*قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم ،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن موسى عليه السلام:"*وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَن تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً ۖ قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا ۖ قَالَ أَعُوذُ بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ"* والأصل أن يقول موسى عليه السلام:أعوذ بالله أن أكون من الهازئين* وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية بين السؤال والجواب ، لكنه عدل عن الأصل وبحسب الأهمية المعنوية أيضا ، لأن الجهل أقبح صفة يتصف بها الإنسان ،والجهل أعم وأكبر من الهزء ، ويتناسب مع الكذب على الله تعالى، لأنه أمر عظيم كالجهل ،وبين  الجهل والكذب على الله منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، كما أن الجهل سبب للهزء المسبب، فنفى السبب لينفي السبب والمسبب ، وهذا أبلغ في المعنى ، وليؤكد لهم أن الأمر من عند الله وليس من عنده ،ولا مجال فيه للكذب أو للهزء أو السخرية ،وأن الأمر أكبر مما يظنون ، فنفى الكذب على الله تعالى ،ورد عليهم كذلك بعبارة واحدة ، ولأن الجهل أعظم من الهزء ، تعوذ منه وكأنه آفة عظيمة ، وبين الجهل والتعوذ منه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ،فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
 وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ،وباختصار:الإنس  ن يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين بنود الميثاق الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*:*وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ وَالْيَتَامَىٰ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّنكُمْ وَأَنتُم مُّعْرِضُونَ)فه  ه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر ميثاق بني إسرائيل، ثم تأتي المباني وهي بنود الميثاق مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف،ومن العام إلى الخاص ، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى عبادة الله وعدم الشرك ،فقد ابتدأت بأمرهم بأعلى الحقوق وأعظمها وهو حق الله- تعالى- عليهم، بأن يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا، ثم ثنت ببيان حقوق الناس فبدأت بأحقهم بالإحسان وهما الوالدان لما لهما من فضل الولادة والعطف والتربية، ثم الأقارب الذين تجمع الناس بهم صلة قرابة من جهة الأب والأم، ورعايتهم تكون بالقيام بما يحتاجون إليه على قدر الاستطاعة، ثم باليتامى لأنهم في حاجة إلى العون بعد أن فقدوا الأب الحانى، ثم بالمساكين لعجزهم عن كسب ما يكفيهم، ثم بالإحسان إلى سائر الناس عن طريق الكلمة الطيبة، والمعاملة الحسنة، لأن الناس إن لم يكونوا في حاجة إلى المال، فهم في حاجة إلى حسن المقال،وقدتأخره  ذاالمبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع كذلك. ثم أرشدتهم إلى العبادات التي تعينهم على إحسان صلتهم بالخالق والمخلوق فأمرتهم بالمداومة على الصلاة بخشوع وإخلاص، وبالمحافظة على أداء الزكاة بسخاء وطيب خاطر، ولعظم شأن هاتين العبادتين البدنية والمالية ذكرتا على وجه خاص بعد الأمر بعبادة الله، تفخيما لشأنهما وتوكيدا لأمرهما ،لأنهما ذكرتا مع العبادة وهو شيء عام ،ثم ذكرتا لوحدهما من أجل العناية بالخاص .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: ما جاء إلا زيدٌ
ويقولون    :ما جاء إلا زيدا
زيد في التركيب الأول فاعل على اعتبار أن الاستثناء مفرغ ،وزيدا في التركيب الثاني مستثنى منصوب على اعتبار أن الاستثناء تام منفي والمستثنى منه مقدر تقديره أحد .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى: *لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*:*وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لَا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلَّا اللَّهَ وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي الْقُرْبَىٰ وَالْيَتَامَىٰ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا مِّنكُمْ وَأَنتُم مُّعْرِضُونَ) والأصل أن يقال* اعبدوا الله* أو*لا تعبدوا إلا الله * وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،إلا أن الله تعالى قال *لا تعبدون إلا الله *فجاء بالتعبير على صورة الخبر المنفي،عدولا عن الأصل ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك من أجل الهدف المعنوي ، لإفادة المبالغة والتأكيد، فكأن الأمر والنهى قد امتثلا فيخبر بوقوعها، أو أنهما لأهمّيّتهما يخبر عنهما بأنهما سيتلقيان بحسن الطاعة حتما، فينزل ما يجب وقوعه منزلة الواقع، ويخبر عن المأمور بأنه فاعل لما أمر به ومجتنب لما نهى عنه في الحال، وفي ذلك ما فيه من إفادة المبالغة في وجوب امتثال الأمر والنهى ، فالإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى: (وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( مَّا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلَا الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَن يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ) حيث تقدم شبه الجملة *برحمته* نحو الفعل *يختص *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية على المفعول به *مَن*من أجل التخصيص، ومن أجل أمن اللبس، لأن تأخيره يجعله متعلقا بالفعل يشاء ، مع أنه متعلق بالفعل يختص،وهذا يثير اللبس ، هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى فإن "قوله تعالى *ولا المشركين* معطوف على*" أهل "ويجوز : ولا المشركون ، تعطفه على *الذين * قاله النحاس "وبين المعطوف والمعطوف عليه منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في التفسيرتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ) وهذا تصريح من الله تعالى بأنه يختص برحمته من يشاء الله تعالى اختصاصه بها ،والرحمة هنا مطلقة فقد تكون النبوة أو الإسلام أو القرآن الكريم أو الهداية أو الخير عموما ،وهذا يتناقض مع قوله تعالى:( وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ) إذا ما عزلناها عن السياق اللغوي الذي وردت فيه ،وهو قوله تعالى:(فَسَأَكْت  ُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُم بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ)وهذ   من تخصيص المطلق ،فرحمة الله تعالى رحبة واسعة ولكنها خاصة بالمتقين المؤمنين ،فلا تناقض بين الآيتين الكريمتين، والقرآن الكريم يفسر بعضه بعضا، جاء في تفسير الطبري :قال سفيان قال، أبو بكر الهذلي: فلما نـزلت:*" ورحمتي وسعت كل شيء "، قال إبليس: أنا من*" الشيء "! فنـزعها الله من إبليس، قال:*(فَسَأَكْتُ  ُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ)*، فقال اليهود: نحن نتقي ونؤتي الزكاة ونؤمن بآيات ربنا! فنـزعها الله من اليهود فقال: الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ ، قال: نـزعها الله عن إبليس، وعن اليهود، وجعلها لهذه الأمة.*.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين أهل الكتاب والمشركينتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( مَّا يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلَا الْمُشْرِكِينَ أَن يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُم مِّنْ خَيْرٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ ۗ وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَاءُ ۚ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ ) فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر العداوة والكراهية لنبوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،وكراهية الخير عموما له وللمؤمنين، ثم تأتي المباني وهي الفئات الكارهة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى كفار أهل الكتاب وخصوصا اليهود ، وقد كرهوا ذلك للمؤمنين لعنادهم وحسدهم، *وجحودهم، وغمطهم الحق وكراهتهم أن تكون النبوة في رجل عربي ليس منهم ،وعداوتهم منشؤها الحقد والحسد والعناد والغرور ، وهذه الرذائل متى تمكنت في النفس حالت بينها وبين الهداية والإيمان بالحق ،قال تعالى :(*لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا ۖ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُم مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَىٰ ۚ ذَٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  )ووصفهم- سبحانه- بذلك لشدة كفرهم، وانهماكهم في اتباع الهوى، وقربهم إلى التقليد، وبعدهم عن التحقيق، وتمرنهم على التمرد والاستعصاء على الأنبياء، وقد قيل: إن من مذهب اليهود أنه يجب عليهم إيصال الشر إلى من يخالفهم في الدين بأى طريق كان ، وفي تقديم اليهود على المشركين إشعار بتقدمهم عليهم في العداوة» ،ثم يأتى مبنى المشركين العرب ،فالمشركون كرهوا ذلك- أيضا- لأن في انتشار الإسلام، وفي تنزيل الوحى على النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلّم ما يخيب آمالهم في إبطال الدعوة الإسلامية، وإضعاف شوكتها والنصر على أتباعها،وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينها وبين المبني عليه، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: لم يقم زيد ثم قام . 
ولا يقولون  :لمّا يقم زيد ثم قام.
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن *لم*تنفي الفعل المضارع وتقلب زمنه إلى الماضي ،وهذا يعني أن زيدا لم يقم في الماضي ثم قام بعد ذلك ،وهذا المعنى لا غبار عليه ،أما لمّا فإنها تنفي حدوث الفعل المضارع إلى زمن التكلم ،فكيف تنفي قيام زيد إلى زمن التكلم ثم تخبر عنه أنه قام في الماضي ؟ففي هذا تناقض.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية البلاغية والنحوية في آية قرآنيةقال تعالى: (إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا)
تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ)فمن ناحية بلاغية تقدم المقصور نحو *إنما*بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل قصر الصفة على الموصوف، أو من أجل قصر الولاية على الله تعالى وعلى الرسول الكريم وعلى المؤمنين قصرا حقيقيا ، ومن ناحية نحوية تقدم الخبر على المبتدأ بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لأن تأخيره إلى ما بعد الآية الكريمة يضعف العلاقة المعنوية بين المبتدأ *الله * وبين الخبر*وليكم* ، كما تقدم الخبر *المقصور* على المبتدأ *المقصور عليه*من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، لأن تقديم المبتدأ *الله*يجعل الآية الكريمة من قبيل قصر الموصوف على الصفة قصرا إضافيا،أو قصر الله تعالى والرسول الكريم على مسألة الولاية،وهذا يغير المعنى .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: لم يحضر زيد.
ويقولون     :لمّا يحضر زيد.
حضور زيد في التركيب الأول ميئوس منه ،أما حضوره في التركيب الثاني فمأمول ومتوقع ،قال تعالى:(أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ مِن بَيْنِنَا ۚ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّن ذِكْرِي ۖ بَل لَّمَّا يَذُوقُوا عَذَابِ)أي:إنهم لم يذوقوه إلى الآن ،وإن ذوقهم له مأمول ومتوقع ،فكل أداة لها ملامح دلالية خاصة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى: (وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(وَمَا هَٰذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلَّا لَهْوٌ وَلَعِبٌ ۚ وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ ۚ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ)حيث قال تعالى *الحيوان*ولم يقل الحياة ،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، لأن الحيوان على وزن *فعلان * الذي هو صيغة تنبئ عن معنى التحرك توضيحاً لمعنى كمال الحياة، فإن التحرك والاضطراب أمارة على قوة الحيوية في الشيء مثل الغليان واللهبان والهيجان،وفي صيغة الفعلان معنى الامتلاء، فهي دار الكمال، أي: الحياة الكاملة، التي من لوازمها، أن تكون أبدان أهلها في غاية القوة، وقواهم في غاية الشدة ، لأنها أبدان وقوى خلقت للحياة، وأن يكون موجودا فيها كل ما تكمل به الحياة، وتتم به اللذات، من مفرحات القلوب، وشهوات الأبدان، من المآكل، والمشارب، والمناكح، وغير ذلك، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر ،وهي الحياة الدائمة.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

من متشابهات القرآن الكريم 
قال تعالى:(وَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ)
وقال تعالى:(فَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى عن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام:(وَأَرَاد  ُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ) حيث قال تعالى هنا *الأخسرين *لأن السياق اللغوي في المعركة والتحدي بينه وبينهم وهناك ربح وخسارة في المعركة، كما أن الكفار تحدثوا عن نصر الآلهة،فناسب ذلك المجيء*بالأخسري  *بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والاحتياج المعنوي بين النصر والربح والخسارة، وهم الذين خسروا المعركة فكانوا هم  الأخسرين ، بينما يقول تعالى:(فَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ)  جاء هنا بكلمة *الأسفلين *لأن السياق اللغوي في المحاججة، حيث ارتفعت حجته وكلمته، وسفلت حجتهم وكلمتهم ،كما انقلب عليهم كيدهم عندما ألقوه في أسفل البنيان فنجا وارتفع ،وارتد عليهم كيدهم فكانوا هم الأسفلين مقابل ارتفاع وعلو إبراهيم عليه السلام وعلو حجته وكلمته،وهم الذين سفلت كلمتهم فكانوا هم الأسفلين الأذلين.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمييز المشتقات 
قال تعالى:(وَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز المشتقات، كما هو الحال في قولنا:ملتقانا عند الساعة الخامسة ، فملتقى: اسم زمان ،وإذا قلنا:ملتقانا عند الجامعة ،صارت ملتقانا اسم مكان ،وكما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ) فالأخسرين ليس اسم تفضيل بل هو صيغة مبالغة من الخاسر ،أي جعلناهم شديدي الخسران والهلاك ، أو أن نجعلها اسم تفضيل مسلوب المفاضلة ، لأن سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام لم يخسر التحدي مع المشركين بل كان رابحا، وهو لم يشترك معهم في صفة الخسران حتى نقول إنهم تفوقوا عليه في الخسارة ، وبناء عليه فكلمة الأخسرين ليست اسم تفضيل ، ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى:(فَأَرَادُ  وا بِهِ كَيْدًا فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَسْفَلِينَ).
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:(حَتَّىٰ إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*قَالَ ادْخُلُوا فِي أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِكُم مِّنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنسِ فِي النَّارِ ۖ كُلَّمَا دَخَلَتْ أُمَّةٌ لَّعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا ۖ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا جَمِيعًا قَالَتْ أُخْرَاهُمْ لِأُولَاهُمْ رَبَّنَا هَٰؤُلَاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِّنَ النَّارِ ۖ قَالَ لِكُلٍّ ضِعْفٌ وَلَٰكِن لَّا تَعْلَمُونَ)حيث قال تعالى *ادّاركوا*بالإدغ  ام والتشديد ، ولم يقل*تداركوا*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والصوتية،أمامن جهةالمعنى فهذا الإدغام يوحي بسرعة التدارك والتدافع والازدحام وثقله على النفوس ،أما من جهة الصوت ففي الآية الكريمة يكثر الإدغام ،لاحظ الكلمات التالية:قَبْلِك  م مِّنَ الْجِنِّ، النَّارِ ۖ كُلَّمَا،أُمَّة  ٌ لَّعَنَتْ،حَتَّ  ىٰ إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا،رَب  َّنَا،أَضَلُّون  َا،لِكُلٍّ ضِعْفٌ،وَلَٰكِن لَّا،وهذا يحدث إيقاعا داخليا يوحي بثقل الاجتماع ،ولا نجد هذا الإيقاع عند فك الإدغام .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: إن لم تقم أقم.
ولا يقولون  :إن لمّا تقم أقم .
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن المعروف في لغة العرب أنَّ *إنْ* تستعمل مع المستحيل والنادر والمنفي والقليل والمشكوك فيه ،وهناك منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ودلالي بين *إن *و*لم*والمنفي بها ، ولهذا جاز دخول* إن* على *لم *ومنفيها، أما *لمّا *فتدل على المأمول والمتوقع وما سيحصل،قال تعالى :(أَأُنزِلَ عَلَيْهِ الذِّكْرُ مِن بَيْنِنَا ۚ بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِّن ذِكْرِي ۖ بَل لَّمَّا يَذُوقُوا عَذَابِ)ولهذا لا تدخل *إن* على *لما *بسبب عدم الاحتياج المعنوي والدلالي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:(صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ ۖ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ ۖ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً ۖ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ)حيث قال تعالى *صبغة الله*ولم يقل *دين*أو *فطرة*وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والدلالية، لأن الصبغ يتخلل المصبوغ ،وكذلك الإسلام يتغلغل في الإنسان، ويغير حال من تمسك به ،وسماه صبغة لأنه يظهر أثر الدين على المتدين كما يظهر أثر الصبغ على الثوب، وقيل لأن المتدين يلزمه ولا يفارقه، كالصبغ يلزم الثوب ،كما أن الإيمان يمتزج بالقلوب امتزاج الصبغ بالمصبوغ، وتبدو آثاره على المؤمنين كما تبدو آثار الصبغ على المصبوغ. ويقال: تصبغ فلان في الدين إذا أحسن دينه وتقيد بتعاليمه تقيدا تاما.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: متى ما تخرج أخرج.
ويقولون    : متى.....تخرج أخرج.
 التركيب الثاني يدل على شمول متى لجميع الأزمنة المستقبلية، فالخروج سيحدث في أي وقت مستقبلي ، ولكن زيادة المبنى تدل على زيادة المعنى ،وانضمام *ما*إلى *متى* يدل على المبالغة والتأكيد على شمول *متى* جميع الأزمنة المستقبلية ، فزيادة ما على متى أبلغ في الدلالة على عموم الأزمنة ،لأن *متى* مبهمة ، و*ما* مبهمة وتزيد الإبهام إبهاما،وتزيد العموم عموما،وبين الأداتين منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي ودلالي.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:( فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا)تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَأَنزَلَ الَّذِينَ ظَاهَرُوهُم مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مِن صَيَاصِيهِمْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الرُّعْبَ فَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ وَتَأْسِرُونَ فَرِيقًا)حيث تقدم الفريق المقتول*عدولا عن الأصل للاهتمام بذكره لأن ذلك الفريق هم رجال القبيلة الذين بقتلهم يتم الاستيلاء على الأرض والأموال والأسرى ، ولذلك لم يقدم مفعول*{ تأسرون }*إذ لا داعي إلى تقديمه فهو على أصله ، لأن المأسورين هم الصبيان والنساء، ولا أهمية لهم،  كما تم تأخير الفريق المأسور بالضابط اللفظي من أجل تساوي الفواصل القرآنية، حيث تنتهي الفواصل القرآنية بحرف يتلوه الألف ،ونلاحظ في جملة:فريقا تقتلون ،أن الإنسان عندما يتحدث بها يقوم بنصب المفعول، والفعل ما زال في العقل ،ويربط بينهما برابط الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية، ويدلل على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة التي يختزنها في العقل ،والتي تمنع اللبس.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*وَاذْكُر  وا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَّعْدُودَاتٍ ۚ فَمَن تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَن تَأَخَّرَ فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ ۚ لِمَنِ اتَّقَىٰ ۗ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ*حيث كرر سبحانه وتعالى قوله*فَلَا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ*،ولم يقل:فمن تعجل أو تأخر فلا إثم عليه،مثلا ،وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، لأن الحديث عن حالتين مختلفتين، وكل حالة لها ظروفها الخاصة ،فالحالة الأولى وهي حالة التعجل والأخذ بالرخصة ،والحالة الثانية وهي حالة التأخر وترك الترخص ،والأهم من هذا أن نفي الحرج والإثم في الحالة الثانية مقيد بالتقوى في أيام التأخر ،وعدم اقتراف ما يؤثر على الحج ، أما حالة التعجل فغير مقيدة في نفي الإثم والحرج، لأن مناسك الحج انتهت بالنسبة لها، فكل حالة لها وضعها الخاص ،وحكمها الخاص ،وهذا مثل قوله تعالى:*(لَّيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَىٰ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ ۗ وَمَن يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ۖ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ يُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا) فكرر نفي الحرج لأن لكل حالة وضعها الخاص ، فنفي الحرج عن الأعمى دائم لأنه لا يستطيع الجهاد،وبدأ بها لأنها الأهم في نفي الحرج عنها ،أما الأعرج فنفي الحرج عنه مؤقت، لأنه قد يجاهد راكبا ،وهي حالة أقل أهمية،أما المريض فقد يشفى ويجاهد راكبا وراجلا ،فعذره مؤقت وليس بدائم،وهي الحالة الأقل أهمية في نفي الحرج عنها.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: أين يكن زيد أكن.
ولا يقولون : كيف يكن زيد أكن.
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأنك اشترطت على نفسك أنك تساويه في مكانه وتحل محله ،وهذا ممكن غير متعذر وقوع الشرط عليه ،أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم لأنك ضمنت أن تكون على جميع أحواله وصفاته ،وهذا يتعذر وقوعه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز مستوى نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث مستوى النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: لقيت ثلاثة غِلمة.
ويقولون    : لقيت ثلاثة غِلمان
التركيب الأول أجود من التركيب الثاني، لأن العدد ثلاثة عدد قليل،وكلمة غلمة جمع قلة للأعداد من ثلاثة إلى عشرة،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، أما غلمان فجمع كثرة ومنزلة المعنى بينه وبين العدد ثلاثة ليست على أشدها مما أدى إلى انخفاض جودة التركيب. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:وَصَدٌّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(يَسْأَلُو  نَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ ۖ قُلْ قِتَالٌ فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ ۖ وَصَدٌّ عَن سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِندَ اللَّهِ ۚ وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ ۗ وَلَا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ حَتَّىٰ يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَن دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا ۚ وَمَن يَرْتَدِدْ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَٰئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ ۖ وَأُولَٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ ۖ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ)حيث عطف سبحانه وتعالى المسجد الحرام على سبيل الله رغم الفصل بينهما، لأن الصد يكون عن سبيل الله وعن المسجد الحرام ،وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، ودلل على هذه العلاقة بواسطة علامات المنزلة والمكانة التي تمنع اللبس ،فالإنسان يستطيع الربط بين أجزاء التركيب وإن تباعدت أطراف العلاقة المعنوية ،كما قدم قوله *وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ*على قوله*وَالْمَسْج  دِ الْحَرَامِ* نحو *اللَّهِ*بسبب منزلة المعنى ،لأن الكفر يكون بالله تعالى،ولو تأخرقوله *وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ*لصار الكفر بالمسجد الحرام ،وهذا يثير اللبس،كما كان في تأخير المسجد الحرام اتصال له مع قوله تعالى *وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِندَ اللَّهِ*وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية
قال تعالى:*وَيَسْأَل  ُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(*وَيَسْأَ  ُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ ۖ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ ۖ وَلَا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّىٰ يَطْهُرْنَ ۖ فَإِذَا تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ)حيث قال تعالى *المحيض* ولم يقل الحيض مثلا، وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ، من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو تكثير المعاني واختصار اللفظ في كلمة واحدة ،فهذه الكلمة مصدر واسم واسم مكان واسم زمان ،فهي تدل على الحيض الذي هو الانفجار والسيلان للدم ،وتدل على الدم نفسه ،وتدل على زمانه ومكانه ، فهي تدل على هذه الحالة بجميع جوانبها،وهذا من بلاغة الكلمة في القرآن الكريم، وليس هناك كلمة تدل على كل ذلك،كما قال تعالى *يطهرن* للدلالة على انقطاع الدم ، وقال تعالى *يتطهرن*للدلالة على الاغتسال بعد الطهر،وكل ذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، ولا تصلح كلمة مكان أخرى ،كما قدم التوابين على المتطهرين بحسب الأهمية المعنوية وهذا من تقديم السبب على المسبب،لأن التوبة سبب للطهارة ،وقيل :قدم بالذكر الذي أذنب على من لم يذنب ، لئلا يقنط التائب من الرحمة ولا يعجب المتطهر بنفسه.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

دور منزلة المعنى في تمييز الوظائف النحويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،وتقوم منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التركيب بدور هام في تمييز الوظائف النحوية، كما هو الحال في قولنا:كان الرجل صبيا ،فإذا اعتبرنا كان ناقصة صارت الجملة تتكون من كان الناقصة واسمها وخبرها ، بينما إذا اعتبرنا *كان* فعلا تاما بمعنى كفل صارت الجملة مكونة من فعل وفاعل ومفعوله به .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنية 
قال تعالى:آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ*تقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم، كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى :(آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ۚ كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِّن رُّسُلِهِ ۚ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا ۖ غُفْرَانَكَ رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ) حيث قال تعالى *أُنزل*فعدل من البناء للمعلوم إلى البناء للمجهول وذلك بحسب الأهمية المعنوية من أجل الهدف المعنوي وهو أمن اللبس، لأن مجيء الأصل وهو البناء للفاعل كقوله تعالى:أنزل إليه ربه،يجعل كلمة *المؤمنون* صالحة للعطف على الفاعل*ربه* وهذا يثير اللبس ،كما عدل عن الأصل من أجل التشويق ففي قوله تعالى :بِمَا أُنزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِن رَّبِّهِ*إيضاح بعد إبهام ،فبعد أن حذف الفاعل أظهره ،ففي هذا إيضاح بعد إبهام من أجل الهدف النفسي وهو التشويق.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس.

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: عندي دراهم عشرون.وهو الأصل .
ويقولون    : عندي  عشرون درهما.وهو العدول .
كلمة* دراهم* في التركيب الأول مبتدأ موصوف ، و*عشرون* صفة له ،بينما كلمة *عشرون* في التركيب الثاني مبتدأ، و*درهما *تمييز منصوب ،وقد تأخر المبتدأ درهما من أجل الإبهام في عشرون ثم التفسير بواسطة التمييز ،وفي هذا تشويق ،وليتمكن في الذهن فضل تمكن ،فإنك إذا ذكرت الشيء أولا مبهما،ثم فسرته ثانيا فقد ذكرته مرتين، والمذكور مرتين آكد في الذهن مما ذكرته مرة واحدة ، فالتركيب الثاني فيه تأكيد وتشويق لا نجدهما في التركيب الأول ،والإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار التضامتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار التضام نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: لله دره من فارس.
ويقولون    : لله دره......فارسا. 
التركيب الثاني ذو دلالة احتمالية ،وكلمة *فارسا*تحتمل الحال،أي: في حالة كونه فارسا، وتحتمل التمييز ، وجئت به لرفع الإبهام عن إضافة أو نسبة الدر إلى الضمير ، فإن أردت التنصيص على التمييز جئت بحرف الجر الزائد *من* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية لمدحه على الإطلاق ، فالتركيب الأول أبلغ في الدلالة لأنك تمدحه على كل حال،لأن زيادة المبنى تؤدي إلى زيادة المعنى. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية والنحوية بين الأسماء الإلهيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:*(اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ)(آل عمران٢)فمن جهة البلاغة فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر بعض الأسماء الإلهية الحسنى ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأسماء الحسنى مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والسبب والطبع ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو اسم الواحد الأحد المعبود بحق ،وقدمه لأن توحيد الألوهية هو الهدف الأسمى من الإسلام، وما جاء الإسلام إلا من أجل توحيد الألوهية والربوبية ونفي عبادة الأصنام والشرك ،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو اسم الله تعالى *الحي*،وقدمه على *القيوم * لأن الحياة ضرورية لمن يقوم بتدبير شؤون الخلق ،فلا قيام للميت او لمن يموت ،كما أن الحياة تسبق القيام بالزمن ، والسبب كذلك ،فالحياة سبب للقيام بالأعمال ، والطبع لأن الحياة قبل القيام ، وهذا شيء طبيعي، ثم يأتي المبني الثالث وهو اسم الله تعالى *القيوم* والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه ، ومن جهة نحوية فقد أخبر الله تعالى عن نفسه بأنه الواحد الأحد المعبود بحق أولا ثم أنه حي ثانيا ثم قيوم ثالثا، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين المطالب النبويةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم-*: ( اللَّهُمَّ أَحْيِنِي مِسْكِينًا ، وَأَمِتْنِي مِسْكِينًا ، وَاحْشُرْنِي فِي زُمْرَةِ الْمَسَاكِينِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ)فه  ا الحديث النبوي الشريف مبني على ذكر بعض المطالب النبوية ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي المطالب مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن والطبع ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى الحياة في حالة التواضع والإخبات والخشوع مع المتواضعين  ، وقدمه لأن الحياة تسبق الموت بالزمن والطبع ،وهذا شيء طبيعي، ثم جاء مطلب الموت مع زمرة المتذللين المتواضعين ،ثم يأتي المطلب الأخير وهو الحشر في زمرة الخاشعين ،لأنه متأخر زمنا عن المطلبين السابقين ، وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز معنى وإعراب التراكيب في إطار الرتبةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث المعنى والإعراب في إطار الرتبة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: ازداد مال زيد .الأصل والبنية العميقة
ويقولون    : ازداد زيد مالا.العدول والبنية السطحية
كلمة *مال*في التركيب الأول هي الفاعل المضاف ،وزيد مضاف إليه ،بينما هو فاعل في التركيب الثاني، ومالا تمييز محول عن الفاعل، هذا من جهة الإعراب، أما من جهة المعنى فالزيادة الحاصلة في مال زيد في التركيب الأول هي زيادة طفيفة، بينما هي زيادة كثيرة في التركيب الثاني، قال تعالى:واشتعل الرأس شيبا ،أي أن كل الرأس قد طغى فيه الشيب ،وهذا يختلف عن معنى : اشتعل شيب الرأس،والذي يعنى أن الشيب قد اشتعل هنا أو هناك ، وليس في كل الرأس ،ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: وفجرنا الأرض عيونا ،فكل الأرض قد تفجرت بالعيون ، بعكس : وفجرنا عيون الأرض ،والذي يعني أن عيونا هنا أو هناك قد انفجرت ،والدليل الواضح على اختلاف المعنى نتيجة لحركة اللغة هو قوله تعالى في مجال الفخر:أنا أكثر منك مالا وأعز نفرا ،فجاء بالبنية السطحية التي تدل على المبالغة في كثرة المال وعزة الأهل والعشيرة ، ولم يأت بالأصل والبنية العميقة :مالي أكثر من مالك ،لأن الأصل لا يفيد المبالغة في المعنى والدلالة على كثرة المال والأهل.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز صحة نظم التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث صحة النظم في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: كاد زيد يقوم
ولا يقولون  :كاد زيد قائما
التركيب الأول هو التركيب السليم ،لأن كاد تدل على قرب حدوث الفعل ،والفعل يدل على الحدوث ،وبين كاد والفعل منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي، أما التركيب الثاني فغير سليم لأن الاسم لا يدل على الحدوث،بل يدل على الثبات، ولا يوجد منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي بين كاد والاسم ،أما قول الشاعر العربي:فأبت إلى فهم وما كدت آئبا//وكم مثلها فارقتها وهي تصفر
فهو ضرورة اضطر إليها الشاعر بالضابط اللفظي من أجل الوزن والقافية،وهناك من يروي البيت:وما كنت آيبا ، أي: وما كنت أريد الإياب.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُم مِّن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالًا كَثِيرًا وَنِسَاءً ۚ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالْأَرْحَامَ ۚ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا)حيث قال تعالى *كثيرا* بحسب الأهمية المعنوية للتأكيد، فقوله*( كَثِيراً )*صفة لقوله*( رِجَالاً )*وهو صفة مؤكدة لما إفاده التنكير من معنى الكثرة ، وجاء الوصف بصيغة الإِفراد بحسب منزلة المعنى والاحتياج المعنوي، لأن*( كَثِيراً )*وإن كان مفردا لفظا إلا أنه دال على معنى الجمع ،واستغنى عن وصف النساء بالكثرة ،لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي اكتفاء بوصف الرجال بذلك ،ولأن الفعل *بَثَّ* يدل على الكثرة والانتشار ،وقال الفخر الرازى : خصص وصف الكثرة بالرجال دون النساء ،بحسب الأهمية المعنوية كذلك، لأن شهرة الرجال أتم ، فكانت كثرتهم أظهر ، فلا جرم خصوا بوصف الكثرة ، وهذا كالتنبيه على أن اللائق بحال الرجال الاشتهار والخروج والبروز ، واللائق بحال النساء الاختفاء والخمول ،كما قدم الرجال على النساء بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والشهرة ،كما أن كلمة**والأرحام * فيها قراءتان، فقد*قرأها الجمهور بالنصب عطفا على اسم الله تعالى،وبينهما منزلةمعنى واحتياج معنوي أيضا، والمعنى: واتقوا الله الذى يسأل بعضكم بعضا به ، بأن يقول له على سبيل الاستعطاف : أسألك بالله أن تفعل كذا ، أو أن تترك كذا ، واتقوا الأرحام أن تقطعوها فلا تصلوها بالبر والإِحسان ، فإن قطيعتها وعدم صلتها مما يجب أن يتقى ويبتعد عنه ، وإنما الذى يجب أن يفعل هو صلتها وبرها ، وقرأها حمزة بالجر عطفا على الضمير المجرور فى ( به )*،وبينهما منزلةمعنى واحتياج معنوي كذلك، أى : اتقوا الله الذى تساءلون به وبالأرحام بأن يقول بعضكم لبعض مستعطفا أسألك بالله وبالرحم أن تفعل كذا ، وقد كان من عادة العرب أن يقرنوا الأرحام بالله تعالى - فى المناشدة والسؤال فيقولون : اسألك بالله وبالرحم .
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الخوف والطمعتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:( تَتَجَافَىٰ جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ*فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الدعاء ودوافعه ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي دوافع الدعاء مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو دافع الخوف من العقاب، والذي يمثل الدافع الأهم والأقوى للسلوك البشري ،ولأن السلامة والعافية قبل الغنيمة، وفي  القرآن الكريم الكثير من الآيات الدالة على ذلك ،كقوله تعالى:{قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الْمُعَوِّقِينَ مِنكُمْ وَالْقَائِلِينَ لِإِخْوَانِهِمْ هَلُمَّ إِلَيْنَا ۖ وَلَا يَأْتُونَ الْبَأْسَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا * أَشِحَّةً عَلَيْكُمْ ۖ فَإِذَا جَاءَ الْخَوْفُ رَأَيْتَهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ تَدُورُ أَعْيُنُهُمْ كَالَّذِي يُغْشَىٰ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ ۖ فَإِذَا ذَهَبَ الْخَوْفُ سَلَقُوكُم بِأَلْسِنَةٍ حِدَادٍ أَشِحَّةً عَلَى الْخَيْرِ ۚ أُولَٰئِكَ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا فَأَحْبَطَ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ ۚ وَكَانَ ذَٰلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا)وغيرها الكثير، ولهذا فليس عجيبا أن نجد القرآن الكريم يسارع دائما إلى نفي الخوف عن أولويائه وعن أهل الجنة لأهميته في الحياة السعيدة ، قال تعالى:أَلَا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ*وقا   تعالى:(الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُون*،ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الطمع في الثواب ، والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، ونحن نقول للمسافر عادة:الله يردك سالما غانما ، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين عواقب أخذ الأموال الزوجيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَإِنْ أَرَدتُّمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَّكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنطَارًا فَلَا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ۚ أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُّبِينًا)فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على ذكر الآثار المترتبة على أخذ مال المرأة، ثم تأتي المباني وهي الآثار المترتبة على ذلك، تأتي مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو الظلم للمرأة ،لأنه أخذ لمال وحقوق المرأة، وفي هذا ظلم للآخرين بأكل حقوقهم ، ثم يأتي المبني الثاني وهو الإثم ، والذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الكيفيات التعامليةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(الرِّجَال  ُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ ۚ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ ۚ وَاللَّاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ ۖ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلَا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلًا ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا) فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على قوامة الرجل وكيفيات التعامل مع المرأة الناشز ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي طرق التعامل مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والزمن ،وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هي طريقة الموعظة والتخويف بكتاب الله والنصيحة بالكلمة الطيبة، ،للمحافظة على البيت العائلي ،فإن لم تثمر معهن الكلمة الطيبة، فاهجروهن في الفراش ،ولا تقربوهن، فإن لم يؤثر فعل الهِجْران فيهن، فاضربوهن ضربًا لا ضرر فيه، وقد تأخر هذا المبني بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، وآخر العلاج الكي،لأنه قد يؤدي إلى مشاكل عائلية ،والطرق الثلاثة لا تقبل التقديم والتأخير، والواو تفيد الترتيب في الذكر والواقع،ولا تفيد مطلق الجمع ،والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الرتبة البلاغية بين الأمن والخوفتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِّنَ الْأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ ۖ وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَىٰ أُولِي الْأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنبِطُونَه  ُ مِنْهُمْ ۗ وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا)فهذه الآية الكريمة مبنية على التأديب، ومنع نشر الأخبار دون تثبت ،ثم تأتي المباني وهي الأخبار المنشورة مرتبة بعد المبني عليه بحسب الأهمية المعنوية والفضل والشرف، وأولى المباني بالتقديم نحو المبني عليه هو مبنى أخبار الأمن والنصر لأنه أهم وأفضل وأشرف من أخبار الخوف والهزيمة الذي تأخر بسبب ضعف منزلة المعنى بينه وبين المبني عليه، والمتقدم في المنزلة والمكانة متقدم في الموقع، والمتأخر في المنزلة والمكانة متأخر في الموقع كذلك. 
وفي هذه الآية الكريمة تأديب للمؤمنين بعدم نقل الأخبار إلا بعد التثبت ،لأن نشر أخبار النصر قد يؤدي إلى التراخي ،ونشر أخبار الهزيمة قد يؤدي إلى البلبلة والفوضى. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

الأهمية المعنوية في آية قرآنيةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في قوله تعالى:(وَإِذَا كُنتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلَاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِّنْهُم مَّعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِن وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَىٰ لَمْ يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ ۗ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُم مَّيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً ۚ وَلَا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِن كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِّن مَّطَرٍ أَوْ كُنتُم مَّرْضَىٰ أَن تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ ۖ وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ ۗ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُّهِينًا)حيث طلب سبحانه وتعالى ممن يصلي أن يأخذ سلاحه ليكون على أهبة الاستعداد،  ولم يطلب منه أخذ الحيطة والحذر، فحذفها لعدم الاحتياج المعنوي لأن المصلي محروس وقائم يصلي وخاشع، ثم طلب ممن كان يصلي أن يأخذ حذره وسلاحه لأنه سيصبح حارسا ،فذكر أخذ الحيطة والحذر بحسب الأهمية المعنوية ،والضمير في قوله تعالى*وَلْيَأْخ  ذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ*يعود على الجماعة الأولى التي كانت تصلي (المرجع البعيد) ،وليس على الجماعة التي ستصلي (المرجع القريب) وقدم أخذ الحيطة والحذر على أخذ السلاح لأنه أهم ، والسلاح لا ينفع مع الغفلة وغياب الحذر ،ثم حذرهم من الغفلة عن السلاح والمتاع ،وقدم السلاح على المتاع لأنه أهم للمحارب ،فلا تجوز الغفلة عنه ،أما الغفلة عن المتاع فليست لها أهمية كبيرة ،ثم سمح لهم بوضع السلاح في حالتي المطر والمرض ،وقدم حالة المطر لأنها نزلت في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما وضع سلاحه في يوم ماطر ،وقيل للمحافظة على السلاح من المطر ،حتى لا يبتل ويصدأ ، أما عذر المرض فنزل في عبد الرحمن بن عوف رضي الله عنه عندما كان جريحا، ووضع سلاحه، وشخصية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم أهم من شخصية الصحابي رضي الله عنه،وقدم وضع السلاح على أخذ الحيطة والحذر لأن وضع السلاح مسبوق بقوله تعالى*ولا جناح عليكم* وبينهما منزلة معنى واحتياج معنوي. 
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عزام محمد ذيب الشريدة

تمايز إعراب التراكيب في إطار الصيغةتقوم اللغة على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، والإنسان يتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ليكون بعيدا عن اللبس والتناقض ، وهو غاية كل لغة من لغات العالم،كما هو الحال في هذه التراكيب التي تتمايز من حيث الإعراب في إطار الصيغة نظرا لاختلاف منزلة المعنى بين أجزاء التراكيب.
يقول العرب: جاء القوم إلا زيدٌ
ويقولون     : جاء القوم إلا زيدا
ويقولون     : جاء القوم إلا زيدٍ
*زيد* في التركيب الأول  مبتدأ خبره محذوف تقديره *لم يجئ ، لأن *إلا* أداة استدراك بمعنى *لكن * أما *زيدا* في التركيب الثاني فهي مستثنى لأن *إلا*أداة استثناء بمعنى أستثني، و*زيدٍ* في التركيب الثالث مضاف إليه لأن* إلا* بمعنى غير.
وبهذا يتضح أن اللغة تقوم على الاحتياج المعنوي والأهمية المعنوية ، وأن الإنسان يتثقف لغويا ويتحدث بمستويات متعددة وبلغات متعددة تحت رعاية الاحتياج المعنوي غالبا واللفظي نادرا مع علامات أمن اللبس ، وأن الإنسان يتحدث بحسب الأهمية المعنوية في الأصل وفي العدول عن الأصل ،وأن منزلة المعنى هي الضابط والمعيار في تمايز معنى التراكيب ونظمها وإعرابها ، وباختصار : الإنسان يتحدث تحت رعاية الاهمية المعنوية وعلامات المنزلة والمكانة المانعة من اللبس

----------


## عبد الرحمن هاشم بيومي

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك ونفع بك

----------

